# Born of Osiris MegaThread! - All things BoO



## Battousai

my friend sent me a link to this band.. its fucking AWESOME!! the the same vein as the faceless/necrophagist kind of metal but mixed up with meshuggah/inflames kind of melodies... i love it !
http://www.myspace.com/bornofosiris


----------



## MikeH

ldnews:


BOO's been around for awhile now. Not like old awhile, but since 2004. I bought the album last summer. It's pretty damn epic. The only thing that bored me pretty quickly was the production. The drums aren't as dynamic as they should be, IMO. The snare sounds way flat. And the guitar tone isn't the greatest either. But all around a great band.


----------



## Battousai

Ibz_rg said:


> ldnews:
> 
> 
> BOO's been around for awhile now. Not like old awhile, but since 2004. I bought the album last summer. It's pretty damn epic. The only thing that bored me pretty quickly was the production. The drums aren't as dynamic as they should be, IMO. The snare sounds way flat. And the guitar tone isn't the greatest either. But all around a great band.



sorry that its old news i just discovered them now and wanted to share..


----------



## MikeH

No worries man. They're a great band.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Born of Osiris is badass dude!! They need to write a new album.


----------



## S-O

I dig em. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Apex1rg7x said:


> Born of Osiris is badass dude!! They need to write a new album.



They are already according to their myspace.

I like them a lot, although I wouldn't compare them to necrophagist... because I know a lot of necrophagist fans wouldn't like BOO at all. All the sumerian bands have a somewhat similar style and production, but BOO is probably the least technical of the bunch and is usually focusing on grooves... not much shred...


----------



## MetalJordan

yea ive been a fan of theirs for awhile they're music is sick...i saw them at summer slaughter this year and they put on a pretty good show i was pretty tired afterward


----------



## Rick

They are fucking awesome. Can't wait to see them next month.


----------



## Ext789

JoshuaLogan said:


> All the sumerian bands have a somewhat similar style and production...



thats probably because micheal keene from the faceless produced three albums from that label.


----------



## mikernaut

I dig them, they have some cool grooves in their songs. I picked this up at the same time as Veil of Maya which I like too , but I prefer Born of Osiris abit more.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

mikernaut said:


> I dig them, they have some cool grooves in their songs. I picked this up at the same time as Veil of Maya which I like too , but I prefer Born of Osiris abit more.



Veil of Maya >>> Born of Osiris


----------



## Randy

JoshuaLogan said:


> Veil of Maya >>> Born of Osiris



Truth be told, they sound so similar to one another, I can't say one's better than the other. 

However, I'm totally in love with "The New Reign" and "The Common Man's Collapse", regardless.


----------



## The Breakdown

Veil of Maya has only 1 guitarist... Born of Osiris has 2. Seen em' both live as we opened for them. I think BOO has a bit better tightness of a sound, but Veil Of Maya are very creative. I dig their style a little more.

Both bands ARE however pretty much the same and equally kickass.


----------



## Survival101

One of the bands I'm in has the privilege of opening for them next month, and I am stoked as fuck. 

I'm not really into the -core side of metal, but nonetheless to be opening for a band that's that renowned is awesome. 

...now if only my preferred style of music could come here...


----------



## heavy7-665

i like em. am i alone?


----------



## Rick

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/68417-born-of-osiris-anyone.html

Yes, they are good.


----------



## DevinShidaker

wishes they were the faceless


----------



## budda

If they were the faceless, then that would suck.

I like that they're similar to veil of maya only add keys and change the vocals ever so slightly and I think VoM has more melodic lines perhaps.

I plan on seeing them with:

Arise and Ruin (new album Feb 17) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
TERRORHORSE (ONLINE STORE NOW UP!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
DEAD AND DIVINE - THE FANCIFUL IN STORES NOW!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and if i didnt have mad expenses, I'd be buying the CD no questions asked!


----------



## Andrew

love the faceless.. highly dislike this band.


----------



## MetalJordan

i like them 
i know a lot of people on here dont (for whatver reason) but i happen to really like a lot of their music. there are things i dont like about them such as how short their songs are and only having 8 songs on their record but either way i still like them


----------



## JoshuaLogan

I like them quite a bit. They are a lot more creative than people give them credit for. Some really cool rhythms and little melodic breaks...


----------



## budda

the keyboard section on one of their myspace songs makes me feel better 95&#37; of the time


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I love these guys. They have some real catchy songs.


----------



## pitchblacksdood

they are amazing live, i saw them with after the burial and shai hulud, born was most def the best band that played


----------



## Joel

They are really good imo and write some really good songs.
However, some of their songs start to sound very similar after the first 3 songs on the album.
But i still like em!


----------



## BurialWithin

I love this band they're a talented bunch of guys awesome guitar players. A lot of people on here don't like them for whatever reason but you have to think these guys are all 18-21 ish ...they're YOUNG AS HELL!! And they're signed to sumerian jesus!! That's just awesome


----------



## ridealot100

Its funny because the lead guitarist Lee was one of the people wh convinced me to pick up a guitar and start playing. ha. Ide go over to a friends house because they were having practice for their older band. 

Heres the band. Its the band lee was in before BOO. BEFORE HE DIES! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads precense of malice is where its at! 

I actually like it a little more than born of osiris. ha

and the faceless destroys the faceless. hands down. ha


----------



## Rick

ridealot100 said:


> and the faceless destroys the faceless. hands down. ha



Really?


----------



## budda

pitchblacksdood said:


> they are amazing live, i saw them with after the burial and shai hulud, born was most def the best band that played



SHAI HULUD - NEW ALBUM: MISANTHROPY PURE - OUT NOW on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Shai Hullud is a good time


----------



## Meldville

BurialWithin said:


> I love this band they're a talented bunch of guys awesome guitar players. A lot of people on here don't like them for whatever reason but you have to think these guys are all 18-21 ish ...they're YOUNG AS HELL!! And they're signed to sumerian jesus!! That's just awesome




It's because I think their music is incredibly boring  And yeah, great for them that they're this big at such a young age, but that doesn't justify uninteresting music


----------



## Wulf

Not a bad band... I agree with a lot of people on here. They become boring after a few songs... but, I'll still give them credit for being decent musicians, especially at such a young age. I'm glad they're not playing rapcore, or alternative, etc. At least it's METAL... and that's cool in my book.

And The Faceless kicks arse!!!


----------



## BurialWithin

Ben Hutcherson said:


> It's because I think their music is incredibly boring  And yeah, great for them that they're this big at such a young age, but that doesn't justify uninteresting music


 
And by uninteresting music you mean breakdowns???


----------



## Demeyes

I like them. Some really intersting grooves and riffs in their songs. I also like the use of synth sounds in parts. It adds more layers and makes it really interesting.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I dont mind them alot but i can't say i like them either.


----------



## Meldville

BurialWithin said:


> And by uninteresting music you mean breakdowns???




Partly, but their music as a whole just doesn't do anything at all for me.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I mainly get bored by them because besides being a guitarist I am also a drummer, and the dude never touches any of his toms or anything. And the style they're playing is just a dumbed down version of the faceless or veil of maya... if I want to hear something like that I'm going to listen to one of those two bands.


----------



## _detox

I have to agree here, particularly on the Veil of Maya part. 

It's unfortunate that a lot of the synth stuff seems to be buried because of poor patch choice, because I can imagine that would spice it up quite a bit.


----------



## Giamatti

Really like this band, I don't think they're as similar to The Faceless as everyone is saying though, particularly with Planetary Duality, to me it's a different ball game altogether. Still, Veil Of Maya and Born Of Osiris are IMO really bleedin good.


----------



## shredzilla509

BOO is awesome, my favorite tune is easily empires erased.

my favorite thing is there guitar tone they record with, I was wondering if any one knew what it was. that might be a good thread......


----------



## DrewsifStalin

JoshuaLogan said:


> Veil of Maya >>> Born of Osiris


QFT


----------



## Anthony

I really like the band, but I can't get into the synth tone. So obnoxious .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Neh, dont really care much for them, although they're probably one of the better deathcore bands out there.


----------



## Raoul Duke

"Fucking bow down!"

Born of Osiris are pretty awesome, there synth use is cheesy as but i still like it for some reason ha ha. Hopefully there new album is longer than there last one. The last one was like 22mins or something


----------



## Randy

Anthony said:


> I really like the band, but I can't get into the synth tone. So obnoxious .



That's my favorite part of their sound. 

But I like obnoxious things, so that makes sense.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Another cool band to listen to - this forum makes me happy in the face


----------



## DevinShidaker

Boring of osiris.


----------



## sepherus

I saw them last month. My friends band was the opener. Sadly its the first metal show in my city in a long time sans Testament/Soilent Green back in early autumn. People have been all over that early hardcore type of sound for a while. Don't get me wrong I like bands like Have Heart and all, but not to the point of giving up every thing more metal.

They put on a really good show. When they were delaying coming on stage for what ever reason, one of the guitarists started playing the intro for "Bleed" which prompted a buddy of mine and i to should out "more meshuggah" which was promptly delivered \m/ I was surprised when the keyboardist was a dude. Most of those deathcore acts have chicks at the keys.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

sepherus said:


> I saw them last month. My friends band was the opener. Sadly its the first metal show in my city in a long time sans Testament/Soilent Green back in early autumn. People have been all over that early hardcore type of sound for a while. Don't get me wrong I like bands like Have Heart and all, but not to the point of giving up every thing more metal.
> 
> They put on a really good show. When they were delaying coming on stage for what ever reason, one of the guitarists started playing the intro for "Bleed" which prompted a buddy of mine and i to should out "more meshuggah" which was promptly delivered \m/ I was surprised when the keyboardist was a dude. Most of those deathcore acts have chicks at the keys.



I'm pretty sure a bunch of the Sumerian bands are big fans of Meshuggah... Born of Osiris, Veil of Maya, After The Burial, The Faceless maybe a little bit, etc.

Again, although I said in this thread "Veil of Maya >>> Born of Osiris" I actually like the band a lot and don't think they get enough credit for what they do. I would like to see them playing 7 strings though for a little bit of a lower sound since they're already so into the rhythmic meshuggah-esque riffs anyways.


----------



## Rick

Stealthtastic said:


> Neh, dont really care much for them, although they're probably one of the better deathcore bands out there.



I wouldn't at all consider them deathcore, I consider them to be awesome.


----------



## sakeido

sepherus said:


> They put on a really good show. When they were delaying coming on stage for what ever reason, one of the guitarists started playing the intro for "Bleed" which prompted a buddy of mine and i to should out "more meshuggah" which was promptly delivered \m/ I was surprised when the keyboardist was a dude. Most of those deathcore acts have chicks at the keys.



When I saw Veil of Maya the drummer started playing the intro from Bleed and did a really good job  I love VoM but can't get into Born of Osiris as much..


----------



## MikeH

I'm hoping the new album is tits. The first was, but I found the tone on the drums to be extremely flat. Do not like that. But if they up the dynamicness (if that's even a word), it should be quite tits.


----------



## MarcoM

yea geart band live, but they need a new cd they've been playing the same songs for like 7 years.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm hoping the new album is tits. The first was, but I found the tone on the drums to be extremely flat. Do not like that. But if they up the dynamicness (if that's even a word), it should be quite tits.





The kick drum on that that album sounds like it was taken right out of a Decapitated album its not funny....that's a good thing by the way


----------



## JeffFromMtl

They've got incredible moments spread throughout their debut, but i can't help but feel that it's all very cut & paste. Hopefully the next album shows more of an ability to write great songs, not just great riffs.


----------



## MikeH

Raoul Duke said:


> The kick drum on that that album sounds like it was taken right out of a Decapitated album its not funny....that's a good thing by the way



Agreed, but the snare tone is horrid. It just sounds way too flat.


----------



## Triple7

I am definitely a fan of Born Of Osiris, my only beef with them is they need to write longer songs. I love the riffs they come up with and the songs flow nicely but every song on their cd is between 2 and 3 minutes, just when you start getting into it the song is almost finished. Either way I can't wait to see what they do next!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

JeffFromMtl said:


> but i can't help but feel that it's all very cut & paste.


if you cut and paste it cuts it out of one an moves it to the other... so each song is different?


----------



## mattofvengeance

They're a great band. I just started listening to them very recently. Do they have something new coming soon??


----------



## Scar Symmetry

> They've got incredible moments spread throughout their debut, but i can't help but feel that it's all very cut & paste. Hopefully the next album shows more of an ability to write great songs, not just great riffs.



+1

hung out with these guys in my hometown and saw them in London a few days later... they are ridiculously tight! did you know the drummer writes the songs? no suprise really haha 

can't wait for their next album, I can see a more mature, more heavy, better written album. tracks like 'Bow Down' begin really well and end abruptly, I'm hoping their next album will have more 'complete' and better-structured songs and they move away from the killswitch choruses.


----------



## Imdeathcore

One of my favorite bands amazing! music live it! the new era of metal


----------



## ross25

if you like BOO, youl like paridian

www.myspace.com/paridian


----------



## Rick

^Shameless plug?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

he's not lying, if you like BOO, you probably will like Paridian.

but that's because they're pretty much exactly the same thing...

having said that I thought it was rockin'


----------



## Rick

I'll check them out.


----------



## Anthony

Paridian is the shit


----------



## LadyKiller

NEW ALBUM IN JUNe


----------



## Rick

I finally saw them live a couple of weeks ago. 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Cadavuh

They are from my old town. From what i hear they have line up changes all the time, or used to, because the drummer writes literally all of the music on every instrument.


----------



## Imdeathcore

OLD POST MEN! but amazing band


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Fuckin bow down!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> did you know the drummer writes the songs?





Cadavuh said:


> They are from my old town. From what i hear they have line up changes all the time, or used to, because the drummer writes literally all of the music on every instrument.



already posted it dude


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Born of Osiris have new songs that are made of win!!! at the end of one of them they even have a little gangsta beat its pretty awsome..but in all seriousness they are brutal as fuck..and using 7 string i assume!! i can tell by the tuning i think sounds to low to be coming from a 6. not quite sure. I am sure not disappointing tho BOO represent

Oh yah http://www.myspace.com/bornofosiris


----------



## SleepingSymphon

I think everybody knows by now....they've been up for like a month. lol


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

ahh sadly i just found out today


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Yeah anybody who has added them on myspace definitely know........they make a goddamn bulletin every hour.

I already pre-ordered the new album, along with a t shirt and poster.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Ah i dont have a myspace soo..yah and i want to pre order it to..i fucking love boo..did they get a new singer..the Vox sound so muccch diffrent before i thought it was better recording but i dont think it could change it that imensly. could it?


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Yeah they changed alot, its no new members at all. Longer songs too.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

hmm thats crazy..they still have the crazy rhythm pattern so im happy..even tho still cant play them


----------



## Triple7

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Born of Osiris have new songs that are made of win!!! at the end of one of them they even have a little gangsta beat its pretty awsome..but in all seriousness they are brutal as fuck..and using 7 string i assume!! i can tell by the tuning i think sounds to low to be coming from a 6. not quite sure. I am sure not disappointing tho BOO represent
> 
> Oh yah Born of Osiris (New Music Now Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Nah no 7-strings bro, that would be sick though.


----------



## Rick

They play in Drop C.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

i have no idea what i was thinking..to me it sound lower than drop c..and i play drop c everyday  i feel dumb


----------



## LadyKiller

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Born of Osiris have new songs that are made of win!!! at the end of one of them they even have a little gangsta beat its pretty awsome..but in all seriousness they are brutal as fuck..and using 7 string i assume!! i can tell by the tuning i think sounds to low to be coming from a 6. not quite sure. I am sure not disappointing tho BOO represent
> 
> Oh yah Born of Osiris (New Music Now Up!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


NO DUDE. They Play Drop C so you cannot play this tuning on a 7string 
It's a 6string 
P.S. ...old news


----------



## windu

thats what it thought too, its just the rapidness and palming of the instrument that make it sound so low. sick dudes, and i beleive the keyboardist does more vocals on this album. at least to my ears it sounds like it


----------



## mat091285

but one or two of the songs sound 7ish ... and one of the guitarist uses a CS Ibanez ..


----------



## Wi77iam

Sick Ibanez..


----------



## Apophis

awesome guitar, I like white pickups the most


----------



## katierose

At first I couldn't dig the lack of bass in the new BOO album. But after a couple listens it reaaally grew on me. Songs like Now Arise, Exist, Put To Rest and An Ascent are radical. I like the random black metal parts as well.


----------



## budda

I love love love the album. You hear the bass better on various stereos, but the drums and rhythm guitar tone are very low mid/bass heavy as well, i found. The bass is definitely there, just not prominent. Once you know what to listen for it's like "oh, there it is. still weak though."

Hell i was listening to the album through laptop speakers yesterday, and heard a harmony i've never heard before - and i listened to the CD 2 times a day 4-5 days a week for 2 weeks lol.

I asked the guitarist what tuning they use, Im pretty sure it's actually a variation on drop C? This was this past winter or spring though.


----------



## Rick

That's a nice looking Ibanez.


----------



## Randy

katierose said:


> At first I couldn't dig the lack of bass in the new BOO album. But after a couple listens it reaaally grew on me. Songs like Now Arise, Exist, Put To Rest and An Ascent are radical. I like the random black metal parts as well.



My thoughts exactly, TBH. It grew on me a lot after the second and third spin.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Awesome album; sooo much better than their first


----------



## Anthony

I was looking for a picture of that 7!


I love the new album personally. It's a great album to listen to when walking at night. While the melodies on A Higher Place are amazing, I don't think the riffs are as cool as A New Reign.


----------



## paintkilz

the part that annoys me is that this band is isnt really a band at all but 2 or 3 guys putting it all together..

the drummer writes all the guitar parts.


on the 1st cd, he recorded all the drums and guitars(both rhythm/leads) himself...maybe even the bass too...

pretty sure he did a majority on this album too....


hate that


----------



## Rick

It is kinda weird, I'll admit.


----------



## danenachtrieb

i already have the new BOO album also!


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Anthony said:


> I was looking for a picture of that 7!
> 
> 
> I love the new album personally. It's a great album to listen to when walking at night. While the melodies on A Higher Place are amazing, I don't think the riffs are as cool as A New Reign.



Agreed they seemed more creative in the first album imo.


----------



## Anthony

SupaCoolMan2005 said:


> Agreed they seemed more creative in the first album imo.



More creative with the riffs is where I stand. 
On the new album I think the leads and melodies are amazing. They make the album for me.


The first album is a much better live album though. Nothing gets a crowd moving more than Bow Down. Nothing.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Anthony said:


> More creative with the riffs is where I stand.
> On the new album I think the leads and melodies are amazing. They make the album for me.
> 
> 
> The first album is a much better live album though. Nothing gets a crowd moving more than Bow Down. Nothing.



Yea, but that song is only like 90 seconds long


----------



## mat091285

Lee's Snow White Ibanez: 






RGT?






Bunga top S?:





Group Shot FTW!!:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

paintkilz said:


> the part that annoys me is that this band is isnt really a band at all but 2 or 3 guys putting it all together..
> 
> the drummer writes all the guitar parts.
> 
> on the 1st cd, he recorded all the drums and guitars(both rhythm/leads) himself...maybe even the bass too...
> 
> pretty sure he did a majority on this album too....
> 
> hate that



I've said that before but no-one listened. I met BOO when they came over here to tour and the bass player told me that the drummer writes EVERYTHING.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've said that before but no-one listened. I met BOO when they came over here to tour and the bass player told me that the drummer writes EVERYTHING.



That is kinda of gay..id want to write my own music..is just dosnt feel like your own if he writes it and then he tells you how to play it..just dosnt feel right..but about his snow white ibanez...i want that baby so badly


----------



## Scar Symmetry

my bass player wrote a lot of our EP... he's just unwilling to compromise a lot of the time.

I told him that time has been and gone though, for future material myself and the other guitarist are getting a lot more involved.


----------



## Anthony

Does anyone know how Lee tunes his 7?


----------



## Anthony

boomp.


----------



## LadyKiller

I've read on their Myspace page BOO wanna come up with new Music soon. Somebody from here told that the guys from the band have already written the new album.
Through Facebook I discovered Bulb's statement today. 
He wrote that he is almost finished mixing the 2nd Track for 3rd BOO-Record.
I'm stoked about this news. Misha will do an amazing job.
What do you guys know about BOO's 3rd record?


----------



## 13point9

well some of the BoO guys just signed up here so maybe they'll see this and answer your question


----------



## Despised_0515

Woooo! I hated the production on both records thus far. 
First one was lacking and the second was TOO. MUCH.


----------



## eventhetrees

Misha's only doing 3 iTunes exclusive tracks or some demos I think.

Other than that, it's 7 strings in Drop G and is gonna be their best record to date.


----------



## splinter8451

eventhetrees said:


> Misha's only doing 3 iTunes exclusive tracks or some demos I think.
> 
> Other than that, it's 7 strings in Drop G and is gonna be their best record to date.



This man speaks 100% truth.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey man! What questions do you have? I'll feel free to answer any of them ; ) We're here at Misha's, hes recording three songs that will be on the new album. As of now we are planning on recording the new record with Joey Sturgis. We will be going in to do that after the summer tour with PERIPHERY that you should all come check out! We are using 7 string EBMM BFR's tuned to G, that is correct! And don't worry, we aren't fags about a low tuning and playing a million dissonant breakdowns, in fact there is not one. The songs should be released in a couple weeks and I really hope you all enjoy them. Myself and the rest of the guys have worked really hard crafting these songs!


----------



## AlucardXIX

I'm sure there will be people all butthurt over the lack of breakdowns...I wont, I'm damn anxious to hear this stuff!


----------



## fretninjadave

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey man! What questions do you have? I'll feel free to answer any of them ; ) We're here at Misha's, hes recording three songs that will be on the new album. As of now we are planning on recording the new record with Joey Sturgis. We will be going in to do that after the summer tour with PERIPHERY that you should all come check out! We are using 7 string EBMM BFR's tuned to G, that is correct! And don't worry, we aren't fags about a low tuning and playing a million dissonant breakdowns, in fact there is not one. The songs should be released in a couple weeks and I really hope you all enjoy them. Myself and the rest of the guys have worked really hard crafting these songs!


 


Cant wait man


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

AlucardXIX said:


> I'm sure there will be people all butthurt over the lack of breakdowns...I wont, I'm damn anxious to hear this stuff!


 all i want is a few polys....And I'm a happy camper haha.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Well there are breakdowns, but definitely not lame ones. We try to never do one unless theres something unique or clever about it. TOOOO many lame breakdowns coming out these days in music. We are trying to be much more progressive about this now. So yes there are breakdowns, but I wouldn't even really consider them breakdowns myself. And you'll get those polys ; ) haha Misha has done a great job of recording us, he knows what we're going for. We're definitely on the same page musically.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Sounds killer. Would you consider it more technical than A Higher Place, or on par with it? Can we expect another song like A Higher Place? haha


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

More technical for sure, and way heavier. The tuning made it way heavier without having to put a breakdown every two seconds. The melodic side is still there of course and will never leave. We are just trying to make metal music that will stand the test of time without relying on the current trend moves and sounds to give us quick hype.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

oh and as far as the higher place song question. There is another one played very similar to that, but its way bouncier and has a lot more energy. Stoked to get this music out to everyone, we are very proud of how its coming out.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

ah! thats awesome! i stoked for you dudes. Def catching a gig with you in jersey


----------



## AlucardXIX

Sounds fucking awesome. Still havent put the effort into learning A Higher Place haha, some of the patterns confuse my fingers O_O


----------



## vampiregenocide

Really looking forward to this and how you use the 7s, you make drop C sound brootal so G is going to be immense.


----------



## Antimatter

LeeOSIRIS said:


> More technical for sure, and way heavier. The tuning made it way heavier without having to put a breakdown every two seconds. The melodic side is still there of course and will never leave. *We are just trying to make metal music that will stand the test of time without relying on the current trend moves and sounds to give us quick hype*.


 
Hell yeah


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Ricky_Gallows said:


> ah! thats awesome! i stoked for you dudes. Def catching a gig with you in jersey



hell yeah, see you there man!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

AlucardXIX said:


> Sounds fucking awesome. Still havent put the effort into learning A Higher Place haha, some of the patterns confuse my fingers O_O



thinking about releasing some tab books soon! maybe that will be included!


----------



## AlucardXIX

LeeOSIRIS said:


> thinking about releasing some tab books soon! maybe that will be included!



Nice! Some guy did some killer guitar pro's of a bunch of songs off AHP, including the title track. They sound correct, but the fingerings are really odd at times.


----------



## Cadavuh

I'm so stoked for this. BOO with amazing production . The New Reign definitely stands the test of time in my book. One of my favorite metal albums to date. When can we expect to hear some new tracks?


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Stoked to hear what you guys have to offer on the new record!


----------



## goherpsNderp

LeeOSIRIS said:


> thinking about releasing some tab books soon! maybe that will be included!



ALL OVER THIS. i've really identified with your rhythm guitar styles. could never get it to work with other musicians when i tried to get groups going. already trying some stuff by ear. fucking BLAST to play and jam around with.

ALSO: im really glad you guys are still doing melodic riffing and not really backing down. melodies and solos seem to have disappeared for a while with a lot of music but prog has stealthed it back in. no longer some dated 80's vibe stuff anymore. really optimistic about what you guys are doing.

are these tracks misha's helping with ONLY going to be on itunes? what about those of us with apple allergies?


----------



## mikernaut

Can't wait, I love me some BOO. Also the tab books idea would be excellent. I'd buy a few. I don't have any of the guitar software programs and would love to learn some of the tunes.


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Lee, how do you guys like Jason? Has he been contributing a lot to the writing?


----------



## TheMoodyBios

^ Yeah I was about to ask. How much material is everyone else contributing, or chiming in on?


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Jason is the shit! He has added a lot of shred to our songs haha He also has a song on our upcoming album, along with a song we right now are recording with Misha that he cowrote with me. Other than that, it's Cam and I still doing all the writing. He does contribute a lot of ideas to our songs though. Since we've moved in together, the band has grown tenfold! In the albums of the future I'm sure he will be contributing a lot.


----------



## Enselmis

Awesome! Can't wait!

Any chance we could see anymore central canadian dates like the ones last year with Cannibal Corpse? I missed your set at the Garrick in Winnipeg by like 10 minutes and I was so pissed! You guys were the only reason I went to the show! 

Buying this new album the day it comes out.


----------



## Djent As Fook

How's the Brown Frown treating you? Have you guys showered together yet? No homo.

I'm sure the new album will be awesome. And those songs Misha is co-working on will be awesome as well.


----------



## ROAR

LeeOSIRIS said:


> oh and as far as the higher place song question. There is another one played very similar to that, but its way bouncier and has a lot more energy. Stoked to get this music out to everyone, we are very proud of how its coming out.



I just checked out BoO's first 2 albums and fell in love.
If Misha is working on them and from everything Lee is saying,
this album with be the best album this year since Periphery and YOTBR


----------



## windu

gotta say lee, taking the time outa your day to answer abunch of questions seriously raised my respect for you, not that it wasnt their before! just wanted to state your a awesome dude for filling us in on info about boo and stuff! more "A Descent" and "Brace Legs" melodies! you come up with some of the most beautifull melodys and chord progressions to go with it bro!


----------



## MikeH

Very excited about this. Been listening to BOO since before The New Reign debuted. I can't wait to hear what you guys do with this one. What amps do you guys plan on using for this record?


----------



## Marcus

Lee, will the new album be available in Australia? So far I've only been able to find A Higher Place on iTunes and I'd love to actually have a hard copy of the new album after hearing how good the first two albums were.

I hate to sound like a suckup but you've slowly become one of my favourite guitarists, your playing on A Higher Place just doesn't seem to ever get boring at all 

Also, I actually really like that super bright tone, I think it works!


----------



## Mwoit

Wow, that sounds badass dude. I look forward to it!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Djent As Fook said:


> How's the Brown Frown treating you? Have you guys showered together yet? No homo.
> 
> I'm sure the new album will be awesome. And those songs Misha is co-working on will be awesome as well.



Misha is amazing! we didn't get to shower together though : (


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

windu said:


> gotta say lee, taking the time outa your day to answer abunch of questions seriously raised my respect for you, not that it wasnt their before! just wanted to state your a awesome dude for filling us in on info about boo and stuff! more "A Descent" and "Brace Legs" melodies! you come up with some of the most beautifull melodys and chord progressions to go with it bro!



Hey man! Thanks for the kind words! I'm glad you like those melodies, and I feel you'll really love the upcoming melodies to come. Combine some atmosphere with those melodies and its an idea of what its evolved into. Very happy : )


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Marcus said:


> Lee, will the new album be available in Australia? So far I've only been able to find A Higher Place on iTunes and I'd love to actually have a hard copy of the new album after hearing how good the first two albums were.
> 
> I hate to sound like a suckup but you've slowly become one of my favourite guitarists, your playing on A Higher Place just doesn't seem to ever get boring at all
> 
> Also, I actually really like that super bright tone, I think it works!



Hey! I really hope and will do all in my power to get hard copies out to Australia. But if if you can't find it, download that shit or itunes it! I'm glad you dig my playing, and in the future the tone will be sooo much better : )


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Ibz_rg said:


> Very excited about this. Been listening to BOO since before The New Reign debuted. I can't wait to hear what you guys do with this one. What amps do you guys plan on using for this record?



We used axefx here with misha, but will probably use that or ENGLs on the new album.


----------



## Anthony

Hey Lee, where do you get inspiration for your melodies, musically speaking? They're amazing, the first thing I fell in love with off AHP.


----------



## TreWatson

good shit dawg.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

When will we be able to hear a new song?


----------



## richcastle66

holy fuck dude i cant wait to hear. also really excited to see you on LI! i saw you guys for the first time on LI in April, and i think im just as excited!


----------



## LadyKiller

Why do you guys do not record the whole album with Misha? Why only 3 Songs?


----------



## Mwoit

LadyKiller said:


> Why do you guys do not record the whole album with Misha? Why only 3 Songs?



To record an entire album with Misha, Misha demands BOO to perform sexual services for him. 

But seriously, how did you guys hook up with Misha anyway?


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Theres always been talk of him doing the whole album, but as our schedules are both very very busy both being on tour, we don't know if the time is there. The new songs will be posted in a couple weeks TOPS. Myself or Misha will probably drop a post here somewhere when they are up.


----------



## NKGP

LeeOSIRIS said:


> The new songs will be posted in a couple weeks TOPS.


 
Seriously, this made my heart skip a beat.
I am beyond curious about how the 7string affected your sound.
Can't wait man.


----------



## JaeSwift

Im stoked for the new album release! Please tell me there's gonna be more songs like 'exist' on it, cuz that was my absolute favourite from A Higher Place.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

JaeSwift said:


> Im stoked for the new album release! Please tell me there's gonna be more songs like 'exist' on it, cuz that was my absolute favourite from A Higher Place.



Thanks man I'm glad you dug the song. I think there will be songs that you like on that level but at the same time, all the new material is on a whole new level than anything we've done before. You'll hear what I mean!


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is going to be a massive boat sailing on an ocean of win.


----------



## josh pelican

I said it once and I'll say it again... if anything ever happens with Dave, I would try out before you even start looking.

I'm sure there are lots of people who would, but now I've got first dibs (because I said so). <3


----------



## Antimatter

vampiregenocide said:


> This is going to be a massive boat sailing on an ocean of win.


 
Don't you mean a massive boat of awesome?


----------



## otop

Im soo stoked for the new material! Lee you are a god

Question: Any techno/electronica/rap stuff on the new material.. I know you guys have experimented with that in the past


----------



## budda

Hey Lee, thanks for joining up! I caught you guys in London last year I think it was, and it was a grand time  - come to Canada (london ontario..) again soon!

Regarding the album, I liked the change from TNR to AHP although some don't, and look forward to the new stuff. Glad to hear the writing is going well!


----------



## JaeSwift

Ah, I just thought of another question that's been bugging me; how do you approach writing songs now that your using 7 strings in GCGCFAD? For me for example; switching to 7 strings was almost a necessity as I tended to write only lead lines but I just couldn't write heavy enough stuff in standard tuning, hence where the extra B came in. I'm interested in finding out how the extra string has accommodated your song writing.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Oh mai this is WIN material

Thanks a lot for your participation in here, although I'm new here, but I've followed you guys (both BOO and SS.org) for quite a time. With new gears in hand, and Misha's onboard.. yes massive boat of awesome it is!


----------



## Razorgrin

I'm so excited I can't stand up for a bit.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

otop said:


> Im soo stoked for the new material! Lee you are a god
> 
> Question: Any techno/electronica/rap stuff on the new material.. I know you guys have experimented with that in the past



Hey man! Glad you're stoked! There is a lot of intros to our songs now that have an electronic feeling (due to our keyboardists input) which makes for a cool listening experience. There is also an electronic style interlude that we are trying to find a place for. I wouldn't say any rap though, that was kinda just for fun on the last album, but people took it wayyyy too seriously. We make all kinda of music for fun because that is supposed to be what this is all about!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

JaeSwift said:


> Ah, I just thought of another question that's been bugging me; how do you approach writing songs now that your using 7 strings in GCGCFAD? For me for example; switching to 7 strings was almost a necessity as I tended to write only lead lines but I just couldn't write heavy enough stuff in standard tuning, hence where the extra B came in. I'm interested in finding out how the extra string has accommodated your song writing.



Hello! There is a small misunderstanding about that tuning. Both of our albums in stores now are on six strings, but I've always been a seven string player. That is why I play sevens live even though until now, none of the material has been seven string. The GCGCFAD tuning is what my guitar is tuned to when I go on stage to play six strings songs. I just ignore the seventh string (G).

The new album is tuned to as follows - GDGCFAD. This is a more standard dropped tuning for a seven. So in turn its not too unusual. It also makes the writing problem you mentioned a little easier : ) I hope this answers your question properly!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

Are you guys keeping the bass an octave below the guitars? Or playing the G on the same octave? Just curious, because that low G is pretty damn low for a bass. I'm playing 7 string guitar/5 string bass in Drop Ab and think even that is kinda pushing it (although I know bands like Fear Factory/Divine Heresy & After The Burial have the bass tuned to F# and F an octave below and make it work... kinda muddy though).

Cool about more electronic stuff. Sturgis will probably have fun with that when you guys meet up with him for the album.


----------



## eventhetrees

LeeOSIRIS said:


> That is why I play sevens live even though until now, none of the material has been seven string. The GCGCFAD tuning is what my guitar is tuned to when I go on stage to play six strings songs. I just ignore the seventh string (G).



This illusion of you playing a 7 string live kinda messed me up. I never approached learning any BoO material until recently and when I found out you guys played in Drop C on all releases thus far I was surprised and kinda felt dumb for not catching that earlier.

After a long while now of trying to get into BoO the music finally makes more and more sense to me and I can't get enough of it. It literally took me years to get into SiKth by the way haha and now I'm super late to that fan club haha. 

What I am getting at here is, can't wait for this new cd, keep on making fucking wicked tunes and face melting riffs!

Oh yeah and 1:47 in Abstract Art...I don't think that riff will ever get old to me....


----------



## -One-

Lee, why not, to preserve your Dropped C tuning, play with a low F? Nobody seems to do it, even though to me, that makes the most sense.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Whats up guys, Lee from Born of Osiris here. Few things I wanted to mention as they have come up scattered on this website.

The 3 songs we recorded with Misha will be up in the next week and a half or so. 2 weeks TOPS! So for those of you asking, now you know! I will be posting here as soon as they are on our myspace so everyone can check them out.

I mentioned I would post the professional picture MM took of my new Petrucci 7 string BFR. So attached is the picture!

I am selling my Ibanez S Series 2170fw Prestige 6 string (which is in the guitar/sell/trade section) so head over there if interested. I also must mention I had purchased this guitar before I was endorsed by Ibanez, so I'm not selling anything I received for free. I would not do that to them.

Looking to get AxeFX Ultra so if anyone can help me with that as well let me know! Fractal is a hard company to get a hold of : (

Myself and Jason Richardson (our new guitar player, formally of All Shall Perish) will be offering guitar lessons on and off of tour. If we are rolling through your town or you live in the Chicagoland area hit us up here: [email protected] Cameron our drummer is also offering drum lesssons.

And lastly, some people had messaged me regarding the white Ibanez in the Now Arise video. It was made for me by the dudes at the LACS branch but it was not a built from scratch custom. It has a few minor customizations including the pickups and the paint but other than that the body is the basic 7 string Prestige they offer.


----------



## teqnick

That BFR is ridiculously nice, Lee. Can't wait to hear the new stuff. Catch you on thrash n burn!


----------



## Antimatter

Nice guitar! I can't wait to hear the new tracks.


----------



## Metalus

Damn man thats one sexy BFR. You seem to be a pretty big fan of white guitars 

Looking forward to the new songs dude!


----------



## jaretthale78

me- "thats like the nicest seven string in the world" travis- " yea, more like the WORLD"


----------



## Skanes

Stoked for the tracks. Fuck.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Cant wait to hear new stuff with jason, fuckin bow down!


----------



## eventhetrees

Yes! Can't wait for the new tracks!


----------



## jymellis

thanks for the info! we really appreciate the fact that you personally post updates \m/


----------



## richcastle66

so great to hear from someone from the band! really excited for the new tracks and to see you guys in august!


----------



## eric86

Looking forward to it bro, fucking sexy looking guitar. I would tounge the ass on that thing.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Whats up guys,

Jason Richardson and I (Lee McKinney) are going to be giving guitar lessons on the upcoming Thrash and Burn tour. The lessons will be taking place either on our bus or in our backstage room, depending on whichever will make for the best experience. They will be in half hour or hour long intervals. All you need to bring is your guitar and a we will be good to go!

Pricing - $40 half hour $75 per hour. This price also includes a guest list spot to the show!

For booking or questions please write: [email protected]

Please include in the email: The date and time (after 12 noon) that you'd like to start, and what you want to focus on/learn.

Thanks everyone!

-Lee McKinney and Jason Richardson


----------



## eric86

Beer money boys!!!
Good on yaz.. i would definately come along given the oppurtunity.


----------



## vhmetalx

shitfuck. if i can get money for fresno ill email ya guys. 
so the guest list means i WOULDNT have to buy a ticket? just pay for lessons and i get in for free?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

I might be down for this... even if for just a half hour.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

If you get a lesson with any of us then we will get you (and a friend if you are bringing one) into the show on our guest list for free. : )


----------



## vhmetalx

LeeOSIRIS said:


> If you get a lesson with any of us then we will get you (and a friend if you are bringing one) into the show on our guest list for free. : )



Holy tit cheese im gunna do this then. And the lesson would ONLY be for me right? or could my buddy sit in on it too?


----------



## Metalus

vhmetalx said:


> Holy tit cheese im gunna do this then. And the lesson would ONLY be for me right? or could my buddy sit in on it too?



I would like to know the answer to this too


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

LeeOSIRIS said:


> If you get a lesson with any of us then we will get you (and a friend if you are bringing one) into the show on our guest list for free. : )



I'm down....that sold me.


----------



## Samer

Lee, id be down for this @ the Chicago or Milwaukee show; (i might have to miss the Milwaukee one due to work) :/

I'll let you know bro.


----------



## davidian29

email sent for asbury park! This is sick


----------



## DevinShidaker

This is an insanely good deal guys, definitely take advantage of it. Lee and Jason are two of the best guitarists I've ever toured with. Not to mention you won't have to buy a ticket to the show!


----------



## vhmetalx

envenomedcky said:


> This is an insanely good deal guys, definitely take advantage of it. Lee and Jason are two of the best guitarists I've ever toured with. Not to mention you won't have to buy a ticket to the show!



Also not to mention meeting to awesome players and probably running into tons of people from other bands and getting to meet them. 
Believe me, I'm going even if i have to kill.


----------



## JaeSwift

Please tell me your gonna do the same when you guys end up hitting Europe, specifically Amsterdam! I'de kill to get a lesson from you two.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys! We sincerely appreciate all your kind words. I'm down if a friend sits in, thats been the case before. One thing though, if the lesson ends up going down in our bus and not the backstage area, it'll be in the back lounge which is kinda cramped. Just a heads up! So if a friend is coming with to sit in it might be best to let us know ahead of time so we can arrange something outside of the bus. And again, please email [email protected] for scheduling! Hope to see you all this summer!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

JaeSwift said:


> Please tell me your gonna do the same when you guys end up hitting Europe, specifically Amsterdam! I'de kill to get a lesson from you two.



Hey man! No problem! This would actually be a lot of fun. Lets try to work something out when we post Europe dates (we will be heading out there later this year!)


----------



## vhmetalx

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys! We sincerely appreciate all your kind words. I'm down if a friend sits in, thats been the case before. One thing though, if the lesson ends up going down in our bus and not the backstage area, it'll be in the back lounge which is kinda cramped. Just a heads up! So if a friend is coming with to sit in it might be best to let us know ahead of time so we can arrange something outside of the bus. And again, please email [email protected] for scheduling! Hope to see you all this summer!


Awesome i will be talking to my friend about it then email you!


----------



## metulkult

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey man! No problem! This would actually be a lot of fun. Lets try to work something out when we post Europe dates (we will be heading out there later this year!)



Will you guys do the same when you eventually get to Canada? I'd love to hit up a Vancouver date.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

metulkult said:


> Will you guys do the same when you eventually get to Canada? I'd love to hit up a Vancouver date.



Yes sir!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Yes sir!



did we just become best friends? haha.


----------



## davidian29

hey lee, scheduled a lesson with you for the asbury park date earlier, just read what you said about the bus thing in case i bring someone which I most likely will, just letting you know so if you guys arrange somethin' outside the bus, whoever I bring won't end up hating me for making them wait haha


----------



## JaeSwift

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey man! No problem! This would actually be a lot of fun. Lets try to work something out when we post Europe dates (we will be heading out there later this year!)



1. That is the most awesome news I've ever heard
2. If you want to give a guitar clinic of some sorts I could help out; I've got a few contacts here and there. 

Just make sure your not stoned off your tits when you give the lessons this is weed country after all


----------



## Joose

That's awesome that you guys are doing that.

And of course, the tour isn't hitting Jacksonville, FL this time. Figures!


----------



## budda

That's cool! Looks to me like the going rate for the lessons includes the ticket the person no longer has to buy, which isn't a bad thing 

Canadian dates?


----------



## ROAR

PM'd


----------



## MikeH

I may be doing this. Depends on if I can get to the Toledo show.


----------



## Selkies626

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys! We sincerely appreciate all your kind words. I'm down if a friend sits in, thats been the case before. One thing though, if the lesson ends up going down in our bus and not the backstage area, it'll be in the back lounge which is kinda cramped. Just a heads up! So if a friend is coming with to sit in it might be best to let us know ahead of time so we can arrange something outside of the bus. And again, please email [email protected] for scheduling! Hope to see you all this summer!




Lets say two of us pay for the lesson, Can both of our friends come in or is only one Lesson per show?  My friend and I really want the lesson.


----------



## richcastle66

signed up last night! really excited.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys, 

Born of Osiris(TEASER UP NOW!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We just posted a teaser track of the upcoming three songs we will be releasing online and for sale on Itunes in a couple weeks. We wanted to give songs but didn't get the opportunity, figured this is better than nothing.

The song may be at the bottom of our play list for a while but it won't let me move it up! I'm very excited to hear what you all think : )

-Lee McKinney and Born of Osiris


----------



## Empryrean

Lee you win


----------



## Cynic

Very nice, guys. Did Misha produce these tracks?


----------



## King_Prawn

Fück.


----------



## AlucardXIX

O_O

The production, the keys, everything is amazing. Makes the old stuff look pretty weak in comparison.


----------



## Enselmis

Hot damn!!!! Hardly recognized it in comparison to the old stuff, but it's fucking incredible!!


----------



## ROAR

FUCK this is beyond incredible...


----------



## geofreesun

ya that sounds epic! indeed very different


----------



## Bananalyze

This sounds excellent! 

I've always loved Cameron's drumming, and the new guitar tuning definitely compliments his sound really nicely. Very "br00tal" as the kids say these days.


----------



## Nonexistant27

Ya I like it a lot, it sounds exactly like what I wanted from the new stuff.


----------



## SerratedSkies

AlucardXIX said:


> O_O
> 
> The production, the keys, everything is amazing. Makes the old stuff look pretty weak in comparison.



This.


----------



## King Ian

got damn jesust. This stuff is GREAT. Definitely picking up the new album. The keys add a completely different, and might I add, SICK, dimension to the new stuff.  Thank god for no more Sumericancore


----------



## onpalehorse

stfu with sumeriancore that word is so GAY
there were deffinetly a lot of sick riffs in that teaser, good job


----------



## Guamskyy

Nice! You guys better play at least one of these songs on Thrash and Burn!


----------



## ScottyB724

great work boys


----------



## Andrewsonfire

FUCKING SICK.


----------



## sevenstringgod

Great stuff, can't wait to hear the finished stuff!


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Born of Osiris(TEASER UP NOW!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> We just posted a teaser track of the upcoming three songs we will be releasing online and for sale on Itunes in a couple weeks. We wanted to give songs but didn't get the opportunity, figured this is better than nothing.
> 
> The song may be at the bottom of our play list for a while but it won't let me move it up! I'm very excited to hear what you all think : )
> 
> -Lee McKinney and Born of Osiris




this is the boo I have been waiting for. AMAZING job.


----------



## Cadavuh

Gah I want the full songs!!!


----------



## otop

You guys sound like a completely different band. I say that in a good way. I was told you guys are incorporating a lot more synth and finally hearing the songs I can say it sounds great.


----------



## aeronaut

sounds like the new album is gonna be brutal!  the tone of the guitars on these tunes are far superior to the earlier records imo. very peripheryish but, sick all the same!  look forward to the new record!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Good job with the keys, I usually hate keys and find they make things sound kind of cheap and 80's prog, but you guys did a good job  The guitars seem a little quiet though, and the vocals stick out a little too much. Great job though


----------



## kittencore

Wow it's so different but it still has your sound. It's awesome sounding!


----------



## right_to_rage

Wow very well done! Sick riffs, and I've always loved the vocals.


----------



## PeteyG

Listening to this loudly on my headphones = utter win.

I'm really enjoying the production on this, and as others have said, this is exactly what I have been waiting for from you guys.

Get your arses back over to the UK soon please, and drag Periphery along with you at the same time.


----------



## NaYoN

I absolutely LOVE BOO but only the third track clicked for me, the first two sounded like some of those new keyboard breakdown bands, maybe Attack Attack? I don't know though, BOO songs make more sense when listened to as a whole, so I'm still very eager. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## jymellis

wish i wasnt at werk, no flash player


----------



## DVRP

mmmm that everything about this is sexy


----------



## Cameron112

you guys should check out our third album preview here BORN OF OSIRIS (TEASER NOW POSTED!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
it's the very last song on the player!!


----------



## metulkult

C'maaaaaaaaan. Release the full songs already!


----------



## Cameron112

preview our new album here BORN OF OSIRIS (TEASER NOW POSTED!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads hope you guys digg!


----------



## Rick

Holy Raptor Jesus on a stick.


----------



## concertjunkie

excuse my lack of better words, but i just got raped in my ear pussy, I'm even more stoked to see them @ Thrash and Burn and for the album to drop \m/ goddamn guys awesome job!


----------



## ittoa666

I must say I enjoyed it. Before I just put you guys off as another core band, but the music is definitely leaps and bounds beyond the last two albums. I like it.

Also, who's Glenn Danzig?  You guys will never live that down.


----------



## Antimatter

Born of Osiris? More like: Born of Badass!


----------



## Doomcreeper

As everyones already been saying this is the BoO I've been wanting to hear, the two albums you guys released are fucking killer but this is exactly the music I've been waiting for from you guys. The keys work so well in those songs and the production sounds killer. Can't wait to hear the songs in their entirety.


----------



## NKGP

I agree with most here. I always loved your stuff but to me the wider range makes your sound 10 times more epic and crushing. And the material is top notch as usual.

The only comparison that should never ever be made is Born of Osiris with Attack Attack. Some bands just have breaks to mosh to, but BOO for me is definately not one of those bands. These are just pure rythmic passages that have great complexity and nice groove. If you think these are breakdowns than Meshuggah would be the nastiest breakdown band in the world, don't you think?

And the low G btw sounds super tight.
Really awesome work guys


----------



## vhmetalx

this is what the gods listen to other than after the burial and periphery. 
\m/


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Wow this is so sick!!


----------



## justinnn

Dude, sounds so sick! I hope to tour with you guys soon! Cant wait for more songs


----------



## Stressed123

everyone buy this fucking album !!! this is going to change metal forever. so impressed by the trailer!!!!!! holy fuck.


----------



## Stressed123

Born of osiris>after the burial, veil of maya, the faceless, periphery etc. etc.


----------



## ittoa666

Stressed123 said:


> Born of osiris>after the burial, veil of maya, the faceless, periphery etc. etc.



I don't know about that. I say they are all on the same level seeing as they're all on the same label.


----------



## HarryLikesProg

the really high melody in the third song is fantastic. i like how it almost sounds like an opera singer. misha's amazing and can't wait for the full album.


----------



## Stressed123

lol i dont know about what you said. the song writing from BoO is too sick, futurustic, and unique. periphery is not as good as people say they are. boo is definitely leagues above them and most bands now.


----------



## Stressed123

and thats like saying, nickleback killswitch engage and dream theater are on the same level because theyre on roadrunner.


----------



## ittoa666

Stressed123 said:


> and thats like saying, nickleback killswitch engage and dream theater are on the same level because theyre on roadrunner.



I was trying to make the point that all of those bands are fairly similar, maybe excluding the faceless. Say that there's a contest to see who has the most solid debut. We have the above bands you mentioned in your earlier post. I believe that the first BoO album won't be in the top 3 because 1) it was basically BTBAM worship, and 2) the musicianship had yet to blossom into the new sampler that you listened to today. Brow nosing can only get you so far my friend. /rant

See my point. They aren't the best thing since sliced bread like you make them out to be.


----------



## Prydogga

Stressed123 said:


> and thats like saying, nickleback killswitch engage and dream theater are on the same level because theyre on roadrunner.



Yes lets compare a label that obviously signs bands of the same caliber and genre to one that doesn't, that's a good comparison.


----------



## MikeH

Sounds insanely awesome, Lee. Cannot wait for the full tracks to be released.


----------



## Randy

Perfect. Literally perfect.


----------



## theperfectcell6

ittoa666 said:


> I was trying to make the point that all of those bands are fairly similar, maybe excluding the faceless. Say that there's a contest to see who has the most solid debut. We have the above bands you mentioned in your earlier post. I believe that the first BoO album won't be in the top 3 because 1) it was basically BTBAM worship, and 2) the musicianship had yet to blossom into the new sampler that you listened to today. Brow nosing can only get you so far my friend. /rant
> 
> See my point. They aren't the best thing since sliced bread like you make them out to be.



This.
Veil of Maya, After the Burial and Periphery are all good at what they do. On similar levels, too. Its what the listeners into anyways. I would personally listen to the Veil and ATB before Periphery and Boo, but Periph and Boo are trailing right behind. For you its different apparently. And thats cool. 

Well Lee, I think you will be enjoying this feedback versus the initial AHP feedback! I haven't seen any negativity yet! Be proud of that man! Keep it up! And the rest of you BOO guys.


----------



## richcastle66

holy fuck that was amazing. when do the songs get on itunes?


----------



## ittoa666

at the mod edit.


----------



## Triple7

New shit sounds awesome, and epic has fuck! Sounds like it has the potential to be the best songs you guys have done yet!


----------



## LadyKiller

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bornofosirisWe just posted a teaser track of the upcoming three songs we will be releasing online and for sale on Itunes in a couple weeks. We wanted to give songs but didn't get the opportunity, figured this is better than nothing.
> 
> -Lee McKinney and Born of Osiris


Will these songs not be on the next record?
Why do you guys offer them on Itunes if you could offer them on your new record too?


----------



## habicore_5150

THIS: epic
the teasers sound really awesome
high quality recording, riffs, new tuning (done on 7 strings or 8?), vocals, everything sounds badass there


----------



## Heineken

This sounds like its gonna be realll promising, good job Lee! I trust Jason will be a big prescense on this album as well?


----------



## John_Strychnine

Sounds really awesome.


----------



## jats

Oh for fuck sake you better come to Australia soon this new stuff is sounding great!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sounds so awesome, really digging this.


----------



## AlucardXIX

ibanez_6784 said:


> THIS: epic
> the teasers sound really awesome
> high quality recording, riffs, new tuning (done on 7 strings or 8?), vocals, everything sounds badass there



7 strings, drop G. Lee's mentioned it a few times in different threads.


----------



## matty2fatty

that third track is great


----------



## bulb

Im so glad you guys dig the production!!
I worked very hard on these songs because i wanted these guys how have a mix that would do them justice, and i wanted their songs to be as epic as possible haha!
Obviously they are all writing on a whole new level now, and with Jason in the band it only makes things better as that kid is perfect for them.
So we are all super proud of these tracks, and i think these songs will do only good for them!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bulb, I've heard you're now producing the whole album, is this true? If you can say.


----------



## Anthony

Stressed123 said:


> Born of osiris>after the burial, veil of maya, the faceless, periphery etc. etc.



They're all so different though. 


The Faceless will always have my heart with Planetary Duality and opened up my eyes to the world (nibiru is coming) but A Higher Place was my second most played.


This teaser is amazing. I love how on each BOO release I have to get used to Ronnie because his vocals are still developing and change. I can't wait.


----------



## bulb

Its not 100% confirmed, but the band wants me to do the rest of the album and casey to do the rest of the vocals (as he did the vocals on these tracks and they came out amazing!)


----------



## budda

Rick said:


> Holy Raptor Jesus on a stick.





It's got elements of AHP that I dig, and letting the keys be more present doesn't hurt either. Is the keyboard player (I forget his name) doing a bit more vocals on this one too?

I'm down like a clown, hope to catch you guys soon!


----------



## Mexi

huuuuuge step up from last album, production especially.


----------



## onpalehorse

free software?
i always thought boo's drums were the real deal though.


----------



## technomancer

Maybe they do what Periphery did on their album and use an electronic kit to record with coupled with the Toontrack samples


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys I'll clear this up really quick! Toontrack does endorse us with their product and they are one of the most caring endorsees we have! They care about their artists and listen to what they have to say. I use Superior every day of my life in my room creating music, and if we never used it on an album ever, what it does for the writing process of our band can't be denied!

I will say this... on every album we have released Cameron played all the drums. 

Not to mention, you could use Superior sounds without programming them!! You can trigger them with a real drum set or v-drums or even with a keyboard if you wanted.


----------



## Stressed123

HOLY INTENSE!


----------



## onpalehorse

i feel that, rough guitar ideas come together so much faster with a sick drum track. 
and superior 2.0 is the best in my opinion especially if you have the metal foundry


----------



## kittencore

Whoa those sound good. How do things even leak anyway?


----------



## btnation

Oooo boy!


----------



## Deathbringer769

Removed already? Damn.


----------



## kittencore

Looks like i was just in time


----------



## Stressed123

who knows!!! thats the gift.


----------



## Stressed123

its online!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah man removed


----------



## Stressed123

check again. it has been there since my thread!


----------



## ScottyB724

lol stressed123 hmmm i wonder who that is.  Self leak is the best leak


p.s. ted nudjent gives his dads highest approval


----------



## Cameron112

Scott Batdorf!


----------



## ScottyB724

sheeeeeeeeeiiiiiittttttt


----------



## BlindingLight7

both removed =\


----------



## Anthony

Reup please


----------



## slayerrulesyo

Anthony said:


> Reup please


----------



## icedogs41

hes playing games now boys.


----------



## Cadavuh

So what did these axe fx patches look like? The guitars sound fucking killer!


----------



## bulb

Cadavuh said:


> So what did these axe fx patches look like? The guitars sound fucking killer!



using the 5150 model with the tubescreamer in front.
pretty simple patch!


----------



## Cadavuh

So when will the full songs be out?


----------



## cwhitey2

awesome band


----------



## baboisking

Hopefully I'm not re-posting this, but Born Of Osiris have a new teaser up on Myspace! BORN OF OSIRIS (TEASER NOW POSTED!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

It is freakin *AMAZING! 
*
And, as you will discover, HELL YEAH!


----------



## gunshow86de

You should probably use the search function.

Let me Google that for you!


----------



## baboisking

I searched Born Of Osiris, and didn't find a thread for it, and I didn't see anything in the New Posts section


----------



## Andrewsonfire

"Wheaton" is my favorite song from the new BOO teaser. The start/stop melodic lead part with the flutters made me listen to the teaser like a hundred times


----------



## Enselmis

Awesome!!


----------



## SerratedSkies

[email protected] friend Andrew taking pictures. Bastard gets an invite to Thrash and Burn cause he's the ill video editor.


Honestly, this song is so epic. I fucking love it.


----------



## onpalehorse

should of kept filming wouldve got a bootleg of the second song in the teaser!


----------



## natspotats

so.........beautiful.....should have hired a poet to express the words


----------



## ROAR

I've got a whole video of the song as well but I just put up
the Techno part I trimmed because it's so fucking earth-shattering.

Born of Osiris in Nashville. W/TECHNO!!! on Vimeo


----------



## eaeolian

onpalehorse said:


> stfu with sumeriancore that word is so GAY
> there were deffinetly a lot of sick riffs in that teaser, good job



Ooh, I bet you feel big, attacking another forum member like that. Enjoy a week off to revel in your bigness.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Cadavuh said:


> So when will the full songs be out?



I think lee said they will be on itunes a couple weeks after the teaser came out. I might of dreamed that haha..


----------



## Travmack199

They have 7 strings tuned down to dropped G.

D standard tuning with a low G....

Was talking to bulb on facebook a while ago(he's kind of a douche) he was talking about producing them.. He said the new material was like stuff he'd never heard before and enjoyed recording it. He uses the Metal foundry samples on these recordings.

I would really enjoy hearing more an shit.


----------



## Quantumface

juked. thanks travmack.


----------



## budda

Having met Bulb, he's not a douche.


----------



## Shinto

Travmack199 said:


> They have 7 strings tuned down to dropped G.
> 
> D standard tuning with a low G....
> 
> Was talking to bulb on facebook a while ago(*he's kind of a douche*) he was talking about producing them.. He said the new material was like stuff he'd never heard before and enjoyed recording it. He uses the Metal foundry samples on these recordings.
> 
> I would really enjoy hearing more an shit.


And the shit hits the fan...


----------



## -One-

Travmack199 said:


> They have 7 strings tuned down to dropped G.
> 
> D standard tuning with a low G....
> 
> Was talking to bulb on facebook a while ago(he's kind of a douche) he was talking about producing them.. He said the new material was like stuff he'd never heard before and enjoyed recording it. He uses the Metal foundry samples on these recordings.
> 
> I would really enjoy hearing more an shit.


1) Nice necrobump.
2) Originally Lee tuned GCGCFAD, and never used his low G, now he tunes GDGCFAD.
3) Bulb is not a douche. A busy guitarist in a pretty popular band (they're really popular around here, anyway) wouldn't bother with you if he wasn't a great guy
4) The new recordings are pretty great.


----------



## vhmetalx

I fucking hate whoever bumped this thread. I shat bricks and legitimacy ran to their myspace and no new songs by todays standards were up. then BAM this is a thread from '09
FUCK this.


----------



## right_to_rage

use the word douche very lightly, we want periphery to come back to canada there bud


----------



## TreWatson

SleepingSymphon said:


> Yeah they changed alot, its no new members at all. Longer songs too.


unless you count jason now OFFICIALLY being in the band...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

I spilt my drink at lunchtime due to the excitement of seeing this thread only to realise i was duped!


----------



## TreWatson

ChrisOfTheSky said:


> I spilt my drink at lunchtime due to the excitement of seeing this thread only to realise i was duped!


i just came back and realized what i read.
lol

this is an example of how the "use the search feature" thing can backfire.

anyway.

to the necrobumper, yes, bulb is pretty sarcastic in conversation, but that's just kinda how he is, he's not being a douche, especially if he's taking time out of his job of trying to do everything at once to talk to you.

almost every time i bug him on facebook he makes a little quip at my expense, but i mean, i know he doesn't mean anything by it, it's all in good fun.

stop being so thin skinned and judgementalbro.


----------



## Slayer89

This thread got me as well ... so, let me bring a LITTLE legitimacy to this thread. Here's a video I made a couple days ago of them performing a new song live at Thrash and Burn. Audio isn't perfect, but not too bad.


----------



## vhmetalx

holy fuck that song is sick


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

paintkilz said:


> the part that annoys me is that this band is isnt really a band at all but 2 or 3 guys putting it all together..
> 
> the drummer writes all the guitar parts.
> 
> 
> on the 1st cd, he recorded all the drums and guitars(both rhythm/leads) himself...maybe even the bass too...
> 
> pretty sure he did a majority on this album too....
> 
> 
> hate that



Hey man, you really seem to think you know the story of my band. I'd like to say that you can stop disliking that fact because it's false. Everyone in this pulls their weight and makes this band what it is. I'm on this website so if people want facts they can get them from me.


----------



## Dan

^ nicely Put Lee

I do have a question. A very serious one infact.



How does Jason get such beautifully shiny and voluptuous hair on tour? 

I mean, does he condition that shit every day or something? hahahaha


Also, stop teasing us with teasers ¬_¬ i want to hear full songs damnit!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Plug said:


> ^ nicely Put Lee
> 
> I do have a question. A very serious one infact.
> 
> 
> 
> How does Jason get such beautifully shiny and voluptuous hair on tour?
> 
> I mean, does he condition that shit every day or something? hahahaha
> 
> 
> Also, stop teasing us with teasers ¬_¬ i want to hear full songs damnit!



Hey! 
It's funny you mention that, I think he must have magic hair or something because it always looks like he just washed and conditioned it. It's tour so we don't get to shower everyday, which leads me to believe he just has magic hair 

And sorry about the teasers guys!! We were supposed to put up three songs for this tour but Misha getting ready for tour and iTunes processing slowed the whole thing down. Trust me, I want these songs out so bad. Were very proud of the new 7 string material.


----------



## Dan

I know the feeling dude our singer has magic hair like that too haha

And don't worry we are being patient! What i am not so patient about however is you not getting your ass over to the UK. I'm having to deal with attack!attack! and Jeffree Star, leading me to go slowly but surely mental


----------



## BlindingLight7

mat091285 said:


> Lee's Snow White Ibanez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunga top S?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Shot FTW!!:


These are old, he is with EBMM now, It's just a white rg1527 with white emgs, the poplar burl top S series is a production model as well.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Plug said:


> I know the feeling dude our singer has magic hair like that too haha
> 
> And don't worry we are being patient! What i am not so patient about however is you not getting your ass over to the UK. I'm having to deal with attack!attack! and Jeffree Star, leading me to go slowly but surely mental



Definitely second this, as much as i want to hear the new tracks, i would love to see ANY of them live! 

Get your asses over to the UK! 

Make sure Periphery and AAL tag along with you too! Lol 

That would be all kinds of win. 

I guess for now i'll stick to YouTube dwelling for my live BOO content...


----------



## ROAR

Just leaving this here for anyone interestd:
Born of Osiris Rosecrance+Techno+Empires Erased=WHOA. on Vimeo


----------



## Slayer89

Here's a couple new songs.

A video I made of "Wheaton" about a week ago.




and another video someone posted of another new song


----------



## Andrewsonfire

casey sabol is producing vocals on new boo cd


----------



## onpalehorse

someone PLEASE PM me those new boo songs if you have them I'll keep them safe I promise! I just wanna jam to them at thrash and burn!


----------



## Rick

Just saw them last night, they slammed as always. 

Also, did our interview so I just need to cut it and submit the links to the mods.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

now that they've picked up Jason Richardson (ex-All Shall Perish touring member) they should have some crazy shit, he's good, check his youtube covers.


----------



## NaYoN

I'd ask for a PM of the songs, but sharing them is probably not a good idea, so you shouldn't do it! If I had them I wouldn't share them, but then again I don't. How unfortunate. Maybe one day some miraculous source will provide me the songs.


----------



## Anthony

So have there been any updates? No sign of an EP anywhere...


----------



## Enselmis

Seem to have all of a sudden disappeared... Weird.


----------



## Anthony

No mention of an EP at all anymore...


----------



## Junnage

EP? Why waste time on an EP when you can go with a full length album! it appears we can expect a new one in 2011. 

I don't know about the rest of you, but I can wait!


----------



## -One-

I, however, cannot. The three new song previews have been teasing me for too long. When are they gonna come out Lee? I thought they were due out in late July/early August?


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

-One- said:


> I, however, cannot. The three new song previews have been teasing me for too long. When are they gonna come out Lee? I thought they were due out in late July/early August?




Hey guys, I don't even know what to tell you about the three song EP. They are recorded, and have been ready since BEFORE the Thrash and Burn Tour this summer. They were supposed to go up before the tour, then halfway through, then after the tour. Then the label was like you are just gonna rerecord the songs anyways so why post them. Then we have to go on tours and push the album back all the time, and it sucks!!!

Basically, if it was up to the 6 MEMBERS of this band, you guys would have had the songs a long time ago. Free or not. We don't care, you deserve this music, and we are too excited for it to come out.

We are going into the studio to start tracking in 17 days. You should have the album in December or early next year. And as we already have been, we will be trying and trying to get this EP out to you in the next couple months.

-Lee


----------



## SerratedSkies

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys, I don't even know what to tell you about the three song EP. They are recorded, and have been ready since BEFORE the Thrash and Burn Tour this summer. They were supposed to go up before the tour, then halfway through, then after the tour. Then the label was like you are just gonna rerecord the songs anyways so why post them. Then we have to go on tours and push the album back all the time, and it sucks!!!
> 
> Basically, if it was up to the 6 MEMBERS of this band, you guys would have had the songs a long time ago. Free or not. We don't care, you deserve this music, and we are too excited for it to come out.
> 
> We are going into the studio to start tracking in 17 days. You should have the album in December or early next year. And as we already have been, we will be trying and trying to get this EP out to you in the next couple months.
> 
> -Lee



I hate to openly admit that I've heard the EP in it's entirety quite a few times (Wheaton is boss. Boss as fuck.), but the rerecording of it scares me. First of all, this new EP was a great comeback to A Higher Place, as it sharpened up the areas that I thought were a little more lacking then the rest. The mix sounds absolutely huge, and all three songs are perfect for what they're worth, not to mention the anticipated jump to 7 strings. Can your new producer achieve the sound that Bulb did, or are you thinking of a completely new mix sound entirely? I really, really love how well the lead tones sit with the mix. They never get too loud to drown out the rest of the music, but they aren't quiet enough to get ignored.

Basically, as a TL-DR; I am in love with the mix on the new EP, and I really hope you guys continue onto the next album with that in mind. I haven't missed purchasing a BOO album, and this EP just made that more of a priority.


----------



## -One-

SerratedSkies said:


> I hate to openly admit that I've heard the EP in it's entirety quite a few times


I'm all sorts of jealous of you for this.

Anyway, thanks for the explanation, Lee, it really helps knowing what's going on, whether the music is out or not. Do you think the EP versions of the songs will ever be released, considering the apparent change in producers?


----------



## onpalehorse

change in producers?!
misha needs to record this album those songs are so sick.
and in all honestly those songs just need to be leaked by someone it's horse that it hasn't happened already

i knew this would happen i messaged boo on myspace a couple of weeks ago and said this same exact thing, no ep, just teased a ton of fans with clips of three amazing new songs to hype up the new album


----------



## Empryrean

SerratedSkies said:


> I hate to openly admit that I've heard the EP in it's entirety quite a few times (Wheaton is boss. Boss as fuck.)


HOW!? 

Anywho, glad you chimed in on this Lee, thank you for the update


----------



## theb1988

i think you mean you saw them at thrash and burn this year, cause i was on tour with them and thats the tour they were on


----------



## JoshuaLogan

So, who's mixing/producing the album then? Still Misha or did you guys/the label work scheduling out with Joey Sturgis?


----------



## heavy7-665

BOTA Studio Horror Is Dead 09/27/10 02:22PM, BOTA Studio Horror Is Dead 09/27/10 02:22PM BOTASTUDIO on USTREAM. Rock

They posted something about this on their facebook.


----------



## Randy

Sweeeet.


----------



## heavy7-665

That guitar tone sounds soooooo massive.


----------



## Jbrum18

Just got so excited!


----------



## Jims

Sounds fucking epic!

Though whats going on with that argument, I can't hear it properly on my laptop speakers and my computers a bit dead?
I'm under the impression it was to do with the single release thing in the top left of the myspace?


----------



## heavy7-665

Jims said:


> Sounds fucking epic!
> 
> Though whats going on with that argument, I can't hear it properly on my laptop speakers and my computers a bit dead?
> I'm under the impression it was to do with the single release thing in the top left of the myspace?



I guess so. I guess the version the label wants to release is not the one they are happy with. But thats just what i could sorta hear. I might be wrong. Lee is on here and if he feels the need to clarify he will. If not, thats his right.


----------



## nojyeloot

heavy7-665 said:


> That guitar tone sounds soooooo massive.



Scary truth. AFX for you. It swallows those programmed drums. Sounds unbelieveable.


----------



## MikeH

Digging this SO HARD!


----------



## heavy7-665

I cant stop listening lol


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Whats up guys! Glad you are all digging the ustream. We have been trying so hard to get you guys anything we can regarding the new music, and as you can tell by some overheard conversations in the Ustream we don't always get what we want. We have been filming and in the next couple days or maybe even sooner we will be posting studio videos. That is if I can figure out Imovie lol Everythings DIY on this one, even down to producing it ourselves. (of course with help from Don over here at BOTA studios.) Glad you all dig the Axe Fx tone! As for hearing Superior samples, we recorded drums with mics AND triggers, and for the tracking process we have been using the samples for quick and awesome sounding reference. The drums were micd and triggered, the guitars were recorded with axe fx and clean direct in, as was the bass. So drums, guitars, and bass are completely subject to change from what you hear in any streams or upcoming studio videos.

Talk to you guys soon and hopefully see you soon on tour. We will be playing new music!


----------



## S-O

Some serious shredding going on. Dayamn.


----------



## Anthony

Greatest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## pineappleman

Wait. So is Casey Sabol still producing vocals on this album?

EDIT: Also, MAN are those some tasty riffs!!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

pineappleman said:


> Wait. So is Casey Sabol still producing vocals on this album?
> 
> EDIT: Also, MAN are those some tasty riffs!!



Casey is no longer doing the vocals. We are self producing this release in the wonderful Bota Studio with the help of Don Byczynsky.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Sounds so awesome. 

The single and the rest of the album can't come soon enough.

I noticed the shred has definitely turned up a notch or so haha


----------



## Polythoral

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Casey is no longer doing the vocals. We are self producing this release in the wonderful Bota Studio with the help of Don Byczynsky.



Do you read/answer private messages on here? Sent one and not quite sure if I'd be better off posting here or something. Not meaning to sound impatient though, just thought I may as well ask.


----------



## jr1092

I'm speechless


----------



## eventhetrees

was this a livestream? If so I missed it  but I'm glad to hear things are sounding good!


----------



## Anthony

What were you guys arguing about?


----------



## pineappleman

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Casey is no longer doing the vocals. We are self producing this release in the wonderful Bota Studio with the help of Don Byczynsky.



Is it because he's left the Earth?


----------



## Polythoral

Anthony said:


> What were you guys arguing about?



The label wanted to/was trying to release a different version of a song then the band wanted and you can hear 'If they post that I'll never play that song live' and whatnot.

I think, at least.


----------



## Metalus

So im assuming this also means you guys aren't recording with Joey Sturgis anymore?

Also, MAJOR props on the tone. Im already saving up for an Axe-Fx and after hearing this it just makes me want it EVEN more. Its absolutely amazing that that massive tone is coming from the Axe-Fx.

The tone sounds like it could be the 5150 patch. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Chickenhawk

That tone is most likely diluted through the camera's microphone, whatever compression the ustream uses, and my crappy headphones.

But, even with all that going against it, it still made my balls shrivel up from the shear brutality.

Lee - care to share some details on the patch you used?


----------



## Polythoral

Metalus said:


> So im assuming this also means you guys aren't recording with Joey Sturgis anymore?
> 
> Also, MAJOR props on the tone. Im already saving up for an Axe-Fx and after hearing this it just makes me want it EVEN more. Its absolutely amazing that that massive tone is coming from the Axe-Fx.
> 
> The tone sounds like it could be the 5150 patch. Is there any truth to this?



Joey told me a few weeks ago that they pulled out of recording with him. I believe that's reassured in this topic somewhere where it mentions they're doing it DIY and who is helping them with it instead.


----------



## right_to_rage

Great I love studio videos


----------



## mikernaut

Sounds incredible! I can't wait for this release.

+1 on the Axefx patch/amp sims/tips. that sound is massive


----------



## heavy7-665

Another video 

BOTA Studio Born Of Osiris 09/27/10 07:59PM, Born Of Osiris Live Recording new album 09/27/10 07:59PM BOTASTUDIO on USTREAM. Rock


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys, so we put our imovie skills together after our first couple days in the studio and created an update video! It can be viewed here:



We are tracking the album 2 songs at a time. Meaning, we will record drums bass and guitars for two songs and then do the vocals for them. We are trying to keep Ron and Joe's voices fresh so this is how we do it! Also, tracking it this way made for a really well rounded studio video quite early in the recording process! We will be making a couple more as time goes on, so keep an eye out!

We are recording at Bota Studios near our home outside Chicago. We are producing the record ourselves with the help of Don Byczynsky, and as you can see, everythings turning out sick! Ill try to pop back on here from time to time to answer some questions but can't promise quick answers as we are definately busy!

Enjoy all : )

-Lee McKinney


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Posted our official studio update in GMD


----------



## loktide

very looking forward to this 

did you record rhythm guitars with the axefx as well or just leads?


----------



## AlucardXIX

No Misha? I'm pretty surprised. Gonna check this vid after work.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

So far we've done everything with the AxeFX. We recorded all clean signals for guitars and bass and are going to be doing a series of reamping and experimenting though. Even for drums, micd and triggered, we're trying to leave our options COMPLETELY open!


----------



## The Honorable

Awesome. Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## lambofhowe

amazing stuff!!


----------



## ittoa666

Sounds good.


----------



## Customisbetter

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Even for drums, micd and triggered, we're trying to leave our options COMPLETELY open!



I noticed this. Great idea.


----------



## MikeH

I found it absolutely hilarious that you guys made a Drinking Out Of Cups reference. My friends and I have had an ongoing joke about that for the past 3 weeks. 

Totally stoked for this album. Sounding heavy as hell.


----------



## Polythoral

The bit at 3:20 sounds orgasmic, haha. Everything sounds like it's coming together great, definitely one of my most anticipated albums right now.

(also, thanks for the reply)


----------



## Mexi

sounding awesome guys! hope to see more soon


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Lee, when are those other 3 songs being released?


----------



## thesimo

that lead axe tone sounded sooooooooooo goood


----------



## mickytee

nvm


----------



## JoshuaLogan

LeeOSIRIS said:


> So far we've done everything with the AxeFX. We recorded all clean signals for guitars and bass and are going to be doing a series of reamping and experimenting though. Even for drums, micd and triggered, we're trying to leave our options COMPLETELY open!



Lee, I sent you a PM about reamping. Check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## schecter007

Can't fucking wait for this!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Not sure when the songs are getting released, still working on it : (


----------



## PyramidSmasher

How come they got taken off myspace?!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mr walkway. Mr lead me to the building fuck you. No way. Not ever. Whose chair is this? Not my chair. 


Great vid man  Sounding sick.


----------



## -One-

The new material reminds me a lot of The Faceless, and I blame Jason 

Mostly because he's obviously playing _The Ancient Covenant_ while you're testing the Axe-FX and wearing a _Planetary Duality_ shirt


----------



## Anthony

So no single?


----------



## JakePeriphery

LEE! Riff at 6:08 is baller!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Thanks Jake!

And Anthony we are working on that single, have had a few problems but should be releasing one or possibly two in the upcoming week!


----------



## Anthony

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Thanks Jake!
> 
> And Anthony we are working on that single, have had a few problems but should be releasing one or possibly two in the upcoming week!



 Thanks


----------



## -One-

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Thanks Jake!
> 
> And Anthony we are working on that single, have had a few problems but should be releasing one or possibly two in the upcoming week!


For real this time? 
I kid, I kid. I'm excited.


----------



## Andrewsonfire

wtb wheaton.


----------



## Cyntex

Well, that definately made me anxious to hear the new album.


----------



## vhmetalx

Lee what made you switch pickups if you dont mind me asking. Was it cause EBMM doesnt have that route size or did you just happen to get wet after hearing some dimarzios (im assuming thats what you're using in that sexy guitar)
Thanks man, looking forward to the new studio update as well as the album, I'm stoked as hell!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

vhmetalx said:


> Lee what made you switch pickups if you dont mind me asking. Was it cause EBMM doesnt have that route size or did you just happen to get wet after hearing some dimarzios (im assuming thats what you're using in that sexy guitar)
> Thanks man, looking forward to the new studio update as well as the album, I'm stoked as hell!




The pickups in my JP7 BFR are the same crunchlab and liquifier that comes with it. They are perfect! When I asked for the guitar in white with gold hardware they sent me that bridge pickup in black and gold. It's really just a color swap, not a pickup swap! This guitar to me is flawless I wish I came across these guitars sooner!


----------



## NaYoN

Didn't you guys have an EP coming out this week? What happened to that?


----------



## vhmetalx

LeeOSIRIS said:


> The pickups in my JP7 BFR are the same crunchlab and liquifier that comes with it. They are perfect! When I asked for the guitar in white with gold hardware they sent me that bridge pickup in black and gold. It's really just a color swap, not a pickup swap! This guitar to me is flawless I wish I came across these guitars sooner!



Oh sorry I meant from the EMGs you had in the LACS Ibanez (I think it was LACS..)

And I have yet to play one.. I will take your word for it!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys, here is the second installment of our studio footage!




Hope you are enjoying what you've seen so far. Got some footage playing my new JPX, the guitar rules.

By the way the quality is shitty at the moment, it's still processing. If you want to see it in HD I'd wait a few.

-Lee McKinney


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Sounding incredible!

The lead work is absolutely awesome. 

Made me laugh quite a bit too


----------



## Triple7

Yea that lead work did sound awesome!


----------



## MikeH

That techno-esque lead is by far the coolest thing I've ever heard. So pumped for this new album.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Dude on bass looks super young 

The music isn't my thing but those leads are pretty fluent and that rhythm tone is typically over the top tight (and I don't mean that in a bad way)


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Ibz_rg said:


> That techno-esque lead is by far the coolest thing I've ever heard. So pumped for this new album.



Thanks man! Getting the new JP7 BFRs inspired me to write that. The things flutter like crazy! After I played it I just chopped pieces out of it to give it that choppy techno vibe. I love how it turned out. Experimenting!


----------



## Harry

Goddamn, producer and tracking engineer must love it when guys like your band come to the studio who can actually nail their shit, in today's world where lots of young bands go into a studio without having bothered to practice and prepare properly.
Always good to see bands like yours that actually take the music seriously, and bother to practice their shit, but leave their egos at the door and have a good time and don't take themselves seriously


----------



## Cadavuh

This album is going to be amazing!!!!!!


----------



## DVRP

Im looking forward to this. You guys make me wanna write!


----------



## vhmetalx

Can't wait for this album to drop. Shit this sounds awesome.


----------



## goherpsNderp

im at work watching this and im freaking out. like literally almost had an anxiety attack wanting this album to release.

glad to see a good amount of drummer footage. been trying to get a (drummer) friend to get into BoO but he's been lazy about checking them out. sent him this link. >


----------



## Customisbetter

Many lulz in that vid. Looks like you guys are having far too much fun.


----------



## natspotats

jesus everyone in this band must have a degree in wizardy because that was some beastly musical fusion. 

oh and i laughed alot


----------



## TreWatson

oh my god, cameron's kit. i want those chinas.


----------



## Zulphur




----------



## MikeH

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Thanks man! Getting the new JP7 BFRs inspired me to write that. The things flutter like crazy! After I played it I just chopped pieces out of it to give it that choppy techno vibe. I love how it turned out. Experimenting!



I'm guessing you just mute the stops when you play live?


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm guessing you just mute the stops when you play live?



Yep! I mute them and pick them to emulate it as close as possible.


----------



## MikeH

Awesome. I'll definitely have to catch you guys whenever you come into close proximity. And also, will there be preorder packages?


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Zulphur said:


>



This is awesome haha and thanks!


----------



## Cadavuh

so what does the lead patch on the axe fx look like? the lead tone is sick


----------



## mao

Cadavuh said:


> so what does the lead patch on the axe fx look like? the lead tone is sick



^ What he said! Haha, having a rough time finding a good balance for lead tone here to be honest. Seems like I always end up with too much delay.


----------



## Severance

It makes me laugh that the guy running your computers and stuff has a wow mouse.


----------



## Anthony

Lee, can we be jpx buddies now?


----------



## Axel

Harry said:


> Goddamn, producer and tracking engineer must love it when guys like your band come to the studio who can actually nail their shit, in today's world where lots of young bands go into a studio without having bothered to practice and prepare properly.
> Always good to see bands like yours that actually take the music seriously, and bother to practice their shit, but leave their egos at the door and have a good time and don't take themselves seriously



No freaking kidding! I'm a patient guy but man when it takes a whole day for someone to just track rhythm distorted guitars for 1 song it gets a little out of hand. 
Props to you guys. And I agree. Amazing lead work.


----------



## Riffer

Hey Lee. Who's PRS Torero is he playing in the begining of the video? Was is just in the studio or do one of you own it and are you tracking anything on the album with it?


----------



## budda

Your drummer looked a lot more intimidating then he sounds, from when I saw you guys play London (ONT) 2 years ago or so . 

Also "bonkers for blastbeats" - someone find me cam fleury 

Sounds good so far! That's 2 Lee's that like the woop woop.


----------



## numberonejrio

SO pumped for the new album now, great work as usual guys.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

mao said:


> ^ What he said! Haha, having a rough time finding a good balance for lead tone here to be honest. Seems like I always end up with too much delay.



Hey usually if you go in and open up your delay settings, you should be able to adjust the mix. Run it low and it shouldn't cover up your notes. I assume you've probably tried this though.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Riffer said:


> Hey Lee. Who's PRS Torero is he playing in the begining of the video? Was is just in the studio or do one of you own it and are you tracking anything on the album with it?



Thats the owner of the studios kids guitar. They are like 14 and actually got artist discounts on them I believe. They are called The Brothers Sass haha


----------



## goherpsNderp

i wanna see the guitar tracking for that cool tapping the bassist was doing. also need to figure out that sludgy harmonizing going on at 5:36. beauty.


----------



## The Honorable

Holy fuck this album is going to be amazing. Everything sounds a step up from A Higher Place. Any word on a release date? Thanks for sharing the vid. Keep em coming!


----------



## GalacticDeath

Really digging the bass work. Hopefully it's a bit more audible in the next album.


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Sick Man!!!! I really love the clips I've heard from this album and can't wait to hear the final version!!!! PRE ORDERS ME NEEDS!


----------



## RGD MIKE

So are they tracking exclusively with the axe fx? No heads at all?


----------



## Deathbringer769

The Axe Fx (lead tone) and those JP7s sound godly. Lee, notice any difference in attack or bite with the slighty-chambered body of the JP7x? It sounds like it holds up fine from the video.


----------



## Gitte

Deathbringer769 said:


> The Axe Fx (lead tone) and those JP7s sound godly.


+1


----------



## Opion

That was wildly entertaining and equal parts brutal  

Never immediately liked any of the songs I heard on A Higher Place, may have been a bad 1st impression, but I know for sure I'm buying this record when it drops! Great talent on all ends of the spectrum!


----------



## ENGLShred7

Awesome. Everything about this is just....amazing. I love it all. I'm really excited for this to come out. The tone is awesome too. Jason is such a solid player and Lee, dude, those leads of yours are freakin' tasty!


----------



## getaway_fromme

dude, is that a low G on the 7th string? Quite astounding.


----------



## Abiogenesis

This shit is good.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys! It means a lot to all of us over here. We have officially finished tracking the album and are sending it out to get mixed and mastered in the next day or two!


----------



## Gitte

this probably sounds stupid, but who is gonna mix it??


----------



## msalazar

really excited about the new stuff, what gauge strings are you guys using for the low G?


----------



## ROAR

You guys should just pull a Tool and leak that shit...


----------



## Waelstrum

ROARitsBrennan said:


> You guys should just pull a Tool


----------



## vhmetalx

Hopefully the album is out in december like Lee stated previously in this thread. We know for sure thats its recorded judging from the studio updates and whatnot...


----------



## The Honorable

I'm seeing BOO with All That Remains on Nov 9. So pumped. Gonna buy me a tee


----------



## goherpsNderp

so i guess we don't have a 3rd studio video yet because they're on tour?

i'm going to pretend it's because they wanted to add halloween party goodies in the cut.


----------



## Gitte

i cant wait to see boo in february in berlin


----------



## jr1092

Just got my tickets for Friday's show in Philadelphia.


----------



## MikeH

Decided to learn one of Jason's solos that I saw on the first studio update.


----------



## Jogeta

holy titty-fish! i can't wait to hear the tracks when they are done!

+1 for string gauge, brand and tuning if you're cool with sharing that with us unwashed! haha


----------



## Anthony

Don't know what gauge, but they're in Drop G.


I figure it shouldn't be too hard to figure out their string brand...


----------



## XeoFLCL

Sweeeeeeet. Think I need a change of pants 

Can't wait for the kickass album. WE NEED DATES! Or guesses, at least.


----------



## teqnick

Anyone else going to this tonight and possibly want to meet up? PM me or respond to this thread!


----------



## ThePinealGland

Sounds awesome...


----------



## Islandjam2990

Holy shit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Aww I was hoping for an actual recording


----------



## -One-

Old song is old.
It was known under the names _Wheaton_ and _Visualize Perfection_ (which I think is the official name), before.



In fact, it's actually on their album teaser (and on their canceled EP that was supposed to come out months ago):


----------



## Islandjam2990

Speaking of which, what ever happened to the EP? Or the single? In fact, does anyone know anything further than "there is definitely a new Born Of Osiris album in the works"?


----------



## -One-

Sumerian canceled the EP because BoO is self-producing the album, so they didn't want to release an EP with songs that were going to be rerecorded anyway. Or at least, that's what Lee has said to me. There may be more I don't know, but that's about it. Also, the album is finished, in terms of recording. I don't know what stage they are in mixing and mastering, however, especially because the band has been on tour with All That Remains (left just after finishing the recording, I believe), and I haven't been able to talk to Lee at all.


----------



## NaYoN

Anyone here has the EP?


----------



## -One-

Anthony said:


> I'm kicking myself for not downloading the EP. The songs were on youtube for a short window of hours. I had them up on my browser and had the chance to download them and didn't. The songs were fucking amazing, I can't wait for this release. They're become one of the most mature sounding Sumerian bands.


Ahh shit, they were downloadable and nobody told me? As much as I love Lee, I would download that EP in a heartbeat 


NaYoN said:


> Anyone here has the EP?


I know one guy on here (other than Lee, obviously) has it, but he said he's unwilling to share


----------



## ThePinealGland

Ah, didn't know this was the same song as Wheaton. This is the first full song I've heard... it's really damn good though. If the rest of the album is as good, then it will be awesome...


----------



## TheFaceless

Is there an official release date yet?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Anthony said:


> I'm kicking myself for not downloading the EP. The songs were on youtube for a short window of hours. I had them up on my browser and had the chance to download them and didn't. The songs were fucking amazing, I can't wait for this release. They're become one of the most mature sounding Sumerian bands.



Not much of a contest, I agree though, VoM is one of two bands I like sitting on Sumarian.


----------



## JaeSwift

Their live tone...oh my fucking god that was awesome, even listening to it on YouTube on my iPhone. Sucks that they have to play in a no name club when they get to the Netherla ds >.<


----------



## -One-

TheFaceless said:


> Is there an official release date yet?


Early 2011 is all that's public so far.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Man, the EP should've come out. I just have a feeling the re-recording wont sound as good as this version of these 3 songs.

All in all, I will kill someone to get this CD early...


----------



## LOGfanforever90

PyramidSmasher said:


> Man, the EP should've come out. I just have a feeling the re-recording wont sound as good as this version of these 3 songs.



Why do you say that? They're still using that silly Axefx and they're recording with a REAL set this time!

Real drums > Superior 2.0


----------



## -One-

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Why do you say that? They're still using that silly Axefx and they're recording with a REAL set this time!
> 
> Real drums > Superior 2.0


But they're also self producing, instead of being produced by Misha and Casey, which could change the mix and overall sound.


----------



## ThePinealGland

Producing and mixing aren't the same...

But obviously it's going to sound different if someone different is mixing it.


----------



## -One-

I was under the impression that all of the production, engineering, and mixing on the EP was handled by Misha for the instruments, and Casey for the vocals.


----------



## ThePinealGland

...but BOO producing themselves doesn't mean they're mixing the album themselves. It means they're shaping the overall process of creating the album themselves. Forming & creating the vision of what they want the overall album to be like, structuring the songs/lyrics/themes exactly how they think they should be structured, etc. These are things an outside producer would help with.

Anyways, I just looked it up and apparently Brandon Paddock, who is John Feldman&#8217;s engineer, is the guy mixing the album.


----------



## NaYoN

-One- said:


> I was under the impression that all of the production, engineering, and mixing on the EP was handled by Misha for the instruments, and Casey for the vocals.



Casey and Misha are no longer involved with the album, iirc


----------



## goherpsNderp

i'm personally a little relieved that Misha won't be handling this one. love his sound, but the BoO style just seems like a bad mix with his style.

i keep jamming those youtube videos though. so damn good!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I am sooooo pumped for this CD that I may have to kill myself after Im done listening to it.


----------



## -One-

NaYoN said:


> Casey and Misha are no longer involved with the album, iirc


Like I said, that was the EP, and the album is being handled by someone else. I, personally, loved the sound of the EP, so I wish Misha and Casey were still doing the album.


----------



## donniepaton

the new album that they just recorded is coming out in march and its going to be called ' The Discovery'


----------



## kevyp12

the new album was recored at bota studio. AND the one with misha wasnt an ep, it was just pre pro. check the studio updates on youtube


----------



## MikeH

When the fuck is this shit coming out?!


----------



## donniepaton

Ibz_rg said:


> When the fuck is this shit coming out?!


 sometime in march


----------



## Enselmis

According to facebook the album will be released on March 22nd!

Protest the Hero, Born of Osiris and TesseracT!! ALL ON THE SAME DAY!!


----------



## ThePinealGland

Enselmis said:


> According to facebook the album will be released on March 22nd!
> 
> Protest the Hero, Born of Osiris and TesseracT!! ALL ON THE SAME DAY!!



And The Human Abstract I think 2 weeks before that. March FTW.


----------



## Metalus

Enselmis said:


> According to facebook the album will be released on March 22nd!
> 
> Protest the Hero, Born of Osiris and TesseracT!! ALL ON THE SAME DAY!!



This 



ThePinealGland said:


> And The Human Abstract I think 2 weeks before that. March FTW.



aaaaaaaaaaand...this


----------



## vampiregenocide

Saw these lads yesterday supporting Darkest Hour and Protest The Hero. Easily the best band of the night.


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> Saw these lads yesterday supporting Darkest Hour and *Protest The Hero*. Easily the best band of the night.



Surely you jest sir.


----------



## ROAR

HOLY SHIT NEW SINGLE TOMORROW.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> Surely you jest sir.


 
Protest were amazing, but the vocals were too quiet (And that's one of the best parts). BOO just sounded massive, miles ahead of the other bands in terms of sound. So amazing. Got to chat with Lee before hand too which was cool. I mostly went for BOO and Protest, and they both delivered.


----------



## btfsam

so disappointed on the production of the single, misha's production absolutely destroys it.
synth doesn't fit as well and the guitars are really over saturated and don't have much definition. 

listening to this i don't see why in the world they wouldn't have let misha continue recording the songs.


----------



## NaYoN

I've had this song for a while, and it's soooo good. I actually like the new version too, I like both versions so I don't really care.

Born of Osiris are my favorite band ever, and this proves again that they are worthy of that title.

They're so ahead of all core and djent bands that it's not even funny.


----------



## Wookieslayer

btfsam said:


> listening to this i don't see why in the world they wouldn't have let misha continue recording the songs.



I can see Bulby being super busy


----------



## Revan132

I have to admit I am NOT a fan of the new mix for this song. I have the older mix that Bulb did, and it indeed destroys this current version. I am really disappointed.


----------



## Tree

New single up on iTunes now 

Follow The Signs - Single by Born Of Osiris - Download Follow The Signs - Single on iTunes


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

CANNOT wait to see them live in March with Human Abstract! It's gonna be a night to remember...


----------



## ItWillDo

So I got a chance to talk to them yesterday and they're a hilarious bunch. Especially Lee, the guy is amazing. If you ever want to get the chance to talk to them, they're big fans of Monster Energy drinks (especially the Kaos) and they like Goth chicks a lot.


----------



## Gitte

keys are a little loud, but its freaking tiiiight!!!! cant wait for the whole album!!


----------



## vhmetalx

Drop G is the way of the future. I love this song. The breakdown-esque rhythms blow me everytime. and that sweeping section at the end. Love it. 
GIVE US THE FULL ALBUM!!!
Wait it comes out march right?


----------



## Tree

^The 22nd along with several other kickass albums!


----------



## vhmetalx

Tree said:


> ^The 22nd along with several other kickass albums!


 oh yeah TesseracT and Protest correct? Am excite.


----------



## Acme

Guys, can I find these Bulb-produced songs somewhere? I mean the full ones. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Verity

Good lord, Follow the Signs is fucking savage!!! I can't wait for the album!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys! Glad you are digging the track! And thanks to all those who have come out to see us overseas! We're having an absolute blast.

As for the production comments, we just got really tired of hearing "Born of Periphery" or blah blah. Misha definitely has a style of his own and all his productions have that bulb sound (which is not bad!) I personally feel like Periphery and Born of Osiris are two completely different entities, and the last thing we want is kids trying to say our new stuff sounds like theirs, or that we are trying to be "djent" as the term is WAY over used and has taken on a completely different meaning. It should not be a genre, and there shouldn't be "djent bands." Sorry to anyone who feels otherwise, but you can ask Misha himself.

Anyways! I don't mean to bring up the Djent discussion I just wanted to stop in and say thanks for the all the support guys it means the world to us. We also hope to see you in Europe or the states sometime this year! We will be touring our asses off in support of The Discovery, so come hang out!!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys! Glad you are digging the track! And thanks to all those who have come out to see us overseas! We're having an absolute blast.

As for the production comments, we just got really tired of hearing "Born of Periphery" or blah blah. Misha definitely has a style of his own and all his productions have that bulb sound (which is not bad!) I personally feel like Periphery and Born of Osiris are two completely different entities, and the last thing we want is kids trying to say our new stuff sounds like theirs, or that we are trying to be "djent" as the term is WAY over used and has taken on a completely different meaning. It should not be a genre, and there shouldn't be "djent bands." Sorry to anyone who feels otherwise, but you can ask Misha himself.

Anyways! I don't mean to bring up the Djent discussion I just wanted to stop in and say thanks for the all the support guys it means the world to us. We also hope to see you in Europe or the states sometime this year! We will be touring our asses off in support of The Discovery, so come hang out!!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

You guys played an amazing show on the 29th in Nottingham at the Rescue Rooms! 

Just wish the sound was mixed a little better >.< Couldn't really hear any of the leads. 
Nonetheless it was awesome


----------



## vhmetalx

@lee I'll chill with you guys fersure if you come to the boardwalk in orangevale. Or in sac for that matter. I need to see you guys live. and chill with you guys and partake in after show festivities.... 

EDIT:
BTW just to show how much i enjoy the new song, in the past 23 or 24 hours or however long its been since the release, iTunes tells me i've listened to it 104 times total. And thats only cause i was asleep for 6-8 hours. and had class.
Damn.


----------



## ThePinealGland

Really disappointed with the mix, but the music is very cool. Sounds like the best aspects of the previous two albums combined, with some extra creativity/techyness added by Jason Richardson. Will definitely have to check out the rest of the tracks.

Did you guys not record guitar DIs? Most of Jason Suecof's mixes are quite a bit different sounding from this... I'm thinking he was only given Axe-FX tracks...


----------



## The Honorable

Hey guys I'm a little confused. Do BoO use 6ers or 7 strings? All the tabs I have are in Drop C on a 6 but in the Now Arise music video and all the studio updates for the recent album they are using 7s. I just got a Loomis OFR for xmas so I'd love to play some BoO on it. Someone mentioned drop G in an earlier post. Is this the tuning on the new album?


----------



## baboisking

The Honorable said:


> Hey guys I'm a little confused. Do BoO use 6ers or 7 strings? All the tabs I have are in Drop C on a 6 but in the Now Arise music video and all the studio updates for the recent album they are using 7s. I just got a Loomis OFR for xmas so I'd love to play some BoO on it. Someone mentioned drop G in an earlier post. Is this the tuning on the new album?



Yes, they use 7's. Drop G is the tuning for The Discovery.


----------



## baboisking

While the guitar tone still sounds good on "Follow the Signs", everything else is a let down from the tracks Misha did. 

That bass is so thin! 

Amazing songwriting, obviously!


----------



## The Honorable

baboisking said:


> Yes, they use 7's. Drop G is the tuning for The Discovery.



So it's drop C on a 7?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think it's drop C with a low G.


----------



## The Honorable

Ahhh Ok I found this post by Lee on the Ultimate Metal forums:

"Hello! There is a small misunderstanding about that tuning. Both of our albums in stores now are on six strings, but I've always been a seven string player. That is why I play sevens live even though until now, none of the material has been seven string. The GCGCFAD tuning is what my guitar is tuned to when I go on stage to play six strings songs. I just ignore the seventh string (G).

The new album is tuned to as follows - GDGCFAD. This is a more standard dropped tuning for a seven. So in turn its not too unusual. It also makes the writing problem you mentioned a little easier : ) I hope this answers your question properly!"


----------



## ROAR

baboisking said:


> While the guitar tone still sounds good on "Follow the Signs", everything else is a let down from the tracks Misha did.
> 
> That bass is so thin!
> 
> Amazing songwriting, obviously!



Really? Because I can hear the bass extremely well.
The timbre really shows on this single.
But I have yet to hear more from them besides
Wheaton which I need to listen to a few more times.

I think the production on this single is amazing.
Seriously blown away.


----------



## ThePinealGland

Really? I think the guitar tone is really messy and weak sounding. You can tell it's the Axe-FX very easily... 

It sounds more like a demo to me... quiet vocals, synth levels all over the place, not so great guitar tone... I do like the drums though.


----------



## ROAR

I really like the guitar tone, on either production.
Follow The Signs has really good levels on everything,
but I agree the synth levels are kind of weird.
The vocals don't seem to be quiet to me.
And yea the drums are great.

The only Misha produced track I have is Wheaton.
To me I don't think it's "djenty" or whatever fanboi
term you have. The bass on that is pretty weak for me though.
I've listened to both of these only on Apple headphones, and today
I'll be playing them through my M-Audio monitors to check it out.


----------



## Cadavuh

So why didn't bulb record the whole album?


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't think he had time to do more than three songs, he's a busy fellow.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Cadavuh said:


> So why didn't bulb record the whole album?



i'd rather him redo the new ATB.

after listening to the new BoO track and the new ATB album back to back i feel like Misha could have brought out a lot of the little things in the mix of that album that kinda get lost.

love this track. though. they are quickly on their way to being my fave band. they're also one of the only bands that i feel me and all my metal friends can get into equally. i got BTBAM addicts and melodic addicts. they all seem to dig this just fine. i don't ask questions.


----------



## ROAR

LeeOSIRIS said:


> As for the production comments, we just got really tired of hearing "Born of Periphery" or blah blah. Misha definitely has a style of his own and all his productions have that bulb sound (which is not bad!) I personally feel like Periphery and Born of Osiris are two completely different entities, and the last thing we want is kids trying to say our new stuff sounds like theirs, or that we are trying to be "djent" as the term is WAY over used and has taken on a completely different meaning. It should not be a genre, and there shouldn't be "djent bands." Sorry to anyone who feels otherwise, but you can ask Misha himself.



That's why.


----------



## goherpsNderp

anyone have larger photos of the tshirts for preorder? i'm feeling like a nuisance asking so much. :x


----------



## gunshow86de

And the pre-orders are through........ MerchConnect. God-dammit. 

Looks the album will be "released" mid-April for anyone who gets the preorder.


----------



## ROAR

^ I pre-ordered In Dreams and got mine the day
After the album came out. Never heard of any problems from them.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Consider yourself lucky. They've dicked me over numerous times. I'm not the only one here who got the ATB "pre-order" almost a month after the album was released.

I can deal with slightly delayed shipping. I know they can't ship them before the release date since they aren't the record company. But it's their general "not giving a fuck" attitude I get when asking about order status. Plus they ran out of my size on a t-shirt and held my entire order because they weren't willing to pay for 2 shipping costs. Which is pretty absurd, since they just stuff your shit in a flat-rate envelope anyway (see Exhibit A).

Exhibit A.






It sucks, because I like a lot of Sumerian artists, and Sumerian is exclusive with MerchConnect (at least for pre-orders). So it looks like I'll have to order with them again. I'll just be sure to keep my expectations low.


----------



## ROAR

WOW That fucking blows.
Now I'm skeptical to pre-order.
Probably just gonna sit on it for a while.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

After that nice, long rant.............. I got the pre-order and a fuck-ton of new shirts. 

I'm not knocking their products; decent quality shirts with some really nice designs. At least I ordered enough that they'll have to ship it in a box. 






Yeah they're all XXL. Yeah I'm kind of a fatty. But by the time I get them, I'll be halfway through my second cycle of Insanity (yes, that is the cheesy workout DVD infomercial you've all seen, don't judge, it's tough as fook!). 

EDIT: D'oh!!! Just realized I accidentally selected XL for my pre-order bundle. Looks like I get to test their customer service early for this one.

EDIT #2: Wow, they've already replied. They even made sure to ask that every shirt was supposed to be XXL. Maybe they are changing for the better?


----------



## Randy

Dude, you snagged all of those? Fucking diesel, bro.


----------



## gunshow86de

Randy said:


> Dude, you snagged all of those? Fucking diesel, bro.



Let's just hope they're all in stock. The Faceless "Planetary Duality" shirt being out of stock caused a lot of problems last time. I hope they didn't just leave it as in stock on the site, knowing it's out of stock. 

And yes, that is a shit load of shirts. I figured I haven't really bought any new T-shirts in a long time, so why not?


----------



## goherpsNderp

decided not to wait and just preorder the first shirt bundle instead. looks the same as the album cover. *shrug*

hopefully i have a good spot "in line" so mine will be from the batch already in stock? (preordered something last minute last time and it took a while)


----------



## ThePinealGland

Forget to mention this earlier, but the album cover is awesome. Who did the art?


----------



## ROAR

After learning about how Gunshow is obsessed with fashion
I've now decided to pre-order the album, though I seriously
have enough fucking black shirts.

And yes! Who does the art?!
I'm really loving this one.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

Album artwork is sick!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Agreed, that album artwork is all kinds of epic.


----------



## baboisking

ROAR said:


> Really? Because I can hear the bass extremely well.
> The timbre really shows on this single.
> But I have yet to hear more from them besides
> Wheaton which I need to listen to a few more times.
> 
> I think the production on this single is amazing.
> Seriously blown away.



I can HEAR it, per se, but it's really just the slap of the strings. No body.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Are you guys really arguing about bass? We all know that bass players are the least important element of a band.


----------



## Cadavuh

ROAR said:


> That's why.


 
Pity, the demo's production was absolutely amazing. While this new song is great, the production is definitely not up to par with the demo.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just listened to the single, thought I'd heard it but hadn't before. What's everyone chatting about bad production?  Sounds fucking phat. I think people are getting prefences mixed up with what is really bad. St. Anger is bad. This isn't bad.


----------



## ROAR

^This makes me not worry about production now.
St. Anger can never be matched so it's no point in
trying to compare albums. If only every snare was
so... beautiful.


----------



## elnyrb10

im so lost. orginally the album was coming out mid march but on their myspace it says both february 22nd and then february 25th on itunes?


----------



## ThePinealGland

vampiregenocide said:


> Just listened to the single, thought I'd heard it but hadn't before. What's everyone chatting about bad production?  Sounds fucking phat. I think people are getting prefences mixed up with what is really bad. St. Anger is bad. This isn't bad.



Musically, it sounds like the album is going to be awesome. I really like the music... but mix-wise, I think it doesn't sound up to par with The New Reign or A Higher Place, and neither of those albums were particularly good sounding...  If BOO had followed through with recording with Joey Sturgis like originally planned, it'd be a much different story. I'd much rather BOO come out with a great sounding album than boring as hell Emmure.

I'm kinda interested in whether or not the drums were programmed for this. They sound programmed to me. I think the whole "We're recording guitar DIs and tracking real drums to have tons of options..." thing was just for show for the studio update videos... because:

1. The drummer hit the cymbals really softly in the video... didn't sound like those drum tracks would be usable...
2. They had MIDI drums fully done when recording.
3. If Suecof mixed this and he had DIs available, the guitar tone would not sound anything like this. It sounds like Axe-FX with a strong noise gate and tons of editing.


----------



## Danxile

Follow the Signs is sheer brilliance. Cant wait for the new album


----------



## SerratedSkies

The Bulb version of Follow the Signs was so much better. Can't really knock the new version too much, because it's essentially the same song, but the vocals sound... almost like the vocalist had lost his voice since the last recording.


----------



## ItWillDo

Does anyone know if they actually left the awesome vocal track done by Joe in the album? Here's the part (starts at about 1:33): 

If would be the most fuck-awesome thing done in deathcore ever.


----------



## goherpsNderp

this is classic "read book before seeing movie" stuff here.

people like me (no preconception of the songs from misha versions) are for the most part scratching our heads it seems. there's no way of grasping what it's like to only hear these versions if you've already heard the misha tracks. you can argue all you want "regardless of misha's mix" but there's really no way of telling how you'd feel about them if you heard this new single FIRST, and THEN the misha version of it. you could say you'd still not like the new versions but there's no way of knowing. (a good example is all the hate ATB's re-album got from those that heard it the first time with a different singer and with different guitars)

i think the single sounds great. love the guitar tone and the arpeggios(?) at the end are crisp and clear. they tune lower now and that's cool, but other than the slight feeling that there is some layering missing, i don't really have any problems with the way it sounds now. the vocals sound different, but after listening to new reign again it sounds more like they are going back to the old growl style- which is fine.

as far as the bass being lost, i'm hearing way more bass in this than their last album. i actually can't remember hearing the bass player at all last album. yes, there are a lot of clicks and slap sounds that cut through the mix but it's nowhere near korn levels, thankfully.

i really want to get my hands on the full album and see what all i think about the writing in general. of the songs i've heard so far, via the single and live videos, it's still shaping up to be my album of the year. hopefully after it's out i can find a way of listening to those misha versions to compare. don't know what else to say.


----------



## sakeido

mix sounds awesome to me. crushing guitar tone, very tight. good drum mix I prefer more of the room sound in there too personally but this still works. really like the tune despite the dream theater-ish stuff that crops up every now and then.

really glad they didn't go with a bulb mix. really been hatin the stuff he's been doing lately.


----------



## kevyp12

BOO using their newly added ebmm jp7s. GREAT VIDEO. great band. check em out


----------



## Ericbrujo

great video man !


----------



## kevyp12

this vid makes me wanna get a jpx7


----------



## goherpsNderp

Anthony said:


> Wasn't arguing in the first place.
> 
> And it doesn't matter how I'd feel if I heard the recordings in reverse order because I don't have the time to go back in time and create parallel universes based on which Born of Osiris song I heard first.



missed my point and thought i was singling someone out?


----------



## jymellis

they are playing 10 miles from my house on march 3rd \m/


----------



## MikeH

jymellis said:


> they are playing 10 miles from my house on march 3rd \m/



I better see you there.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Anthony said:


> I was kidding, but it seemed like you were. Don't matter.



i guess i just wish i could do the switcheroo and see how it would seem if i had listened to misha versions first. maybe i feel like the new tracks are getting unwarranted hate. *shrug*

i would just say that let's only talk about the material itself, but mix IS an important aspect (especially in metal, IMO) and everyone is saying that the tracks were actually laid out different in the misha versions. (different riff orders)

are those versions pulled? i could get an itunes-using friend to buy them if they're still up.


----------



## jymellis

Ibz_rg said:


> I better see you there.


 
you know this bro. pm sent


----------



## MikeH

From Lee's Facebook:



> Ok if you are my friend and I see you posting leaks of old versions of our new songs (recreate, intelligent design) I'm deleting you. I don't know why you think you are doing a band any good by posting things you shouldn't have in the first place. If you consider yourself a fan or supporter of this band you will stop doing this shit.



You heard it.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I prefer legato-core with the occasional nod to tap-core.


----------



## vampiregenocide

When will this war end?


----------



## gunshow86de

vampiregenocide said:


> When will this war end?



When djent has a Wikipedia page officially declaring it is *not* a genre.


----------



## vampiregenocide

gunshow86de said:


> When djent has a Wikipedia page officially declaring it is *not* a genre.


 
I will sign up to wikipedia just to change it and mess with you all.


----------



## bulb

it sucks that the tracks leaked, i didnt even give them to my own band members haha, please dont spread them around if you have them out of respect to lee and the rest of boo.


----------



## Steve08

gunshow86de said:


> When djent has a Wikipedia page officially declaring it is *not* a genre.


I wouldn't go so far to call it a genre, but a descriptor. Most djent bands fit under my (personal, mind you, I don't mean this pejoratively) definition of metalcore, but that's a really broad term. Just saying metalcore could range from AILD, Elitist to ATB, all of which sound mostly distinct from each other, so if someone says specifically djent then I know they're talking about Periphery, Tesseract, AAL, etc... yes, all of which feature the djent sound, which IMO is a guitar 'sound' like chugs or slams, along with a couple other distinctive traits.


----------



## Sofos

Djentcore. LOLOL jk


----------



## gunshow86de

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Djentcore. LOLOL jk



I will smack that baguette right off your head.


----------



## concertjunkie

Steve08 said:


> I wouldn't go so far to call it a genre, but a descriptor. Most djent bands fit under my (personal, mind you, I don't mean this pejoratively) definition of metalcore, but that's a really broad term. Just saying metalcore could range from AILD, Elitist to ATB, all of which sound mostly distinct from each other, so if someone says specifically djent then I know they're talking about Periphery, Tesseract, AAL, etc... yes, all of which feature the djent sound, which IMO is a guitar 'sound' like chugs or slams, along with a couple other distinctive traits.



well made point. It is natural for us to categorize and describe something, and just because someone calls something "djent" doesnt really require one to flip shit because it isnt following the original meaning. The english language has enough words that are used in such a manner that falls away from its original meaning, so get over it. Examples? That meat is cold as SHIT. That meat is cold as FUCK. That meat is cold as PISS. Just sayin


----------



## sakeido

lol just heard the EP since it popped up on torrents..
do not want. the album version of Follow the Signs is lightyears ahead

I didn't know the full depth of the djent thing either until just the other day when we jammed and a guitarist buddy of mine big into djent showed me all these bands like Hydrodjent.. yikes. talk about genre saturation there is only like two bands that do it well, and they don't leave any room for imitators. Born of Osiris isn't djent either.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that It's not that we don't want the Misha versions ever to be heard, because we are very stoked about the week we had recording with him and what came of it. The MAIN reason we don't want these tracks being spread around is because we are doing an exclusive release of The Discovery with either FYE or Hot Topic with the Misha tracks on it. 

For the arguments on which version is better or not, we didn't hope it would come to that. We more so hoped that our fans would appreciate hearing different versions and arrangements of these songs... these types of things usually go unheard with other bands. Hopefully it's cool to our fans to see how these songs grew and came to be what they are now.

Enjoy everyone : ) And again, please keep your unreleased tunes to yourselves. (Even though I feel it's too late haha)


----------



## goherpsNderp

LeeOSIRIS said:


> For the arguments on which version is better or not, we didn't hope it would come to that. We more so hoped that our fans would appreciate hearing different versions and arrangements of these songs... *these types of things usually go unheard with other bands.* Hopefully it's cool to our fans to see how these songs grew and came to be what they are now.



didn't think of it that way. sometimes we start feeling entitled to shit i guess.

.......so where's our god damn part 3 of studio diary? 

jk love yewwwww


----------



## -One-

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that It's not that we don't want the Misha versions ever to be heard, because we are very stoked about the week we had recording with him and what came of it. The MAIN reason we don't want these tracks being spread around is because we are doing an exclusive release of The Discovery with either FYE or Hot Topic with the Misha tracks on it.
> 
> For the arguments on which version is better or not, we didn't hope it would come to that. We more so hoped that our fans would appreciate hearing different versions and arrangements of these songs... these types of things usually go unheard with other bands. Hopefully it's cool to our fans to see how these songs grew and came to be what they are now.
> 
> Enjoy everyone : ) And again, please keep your unreleased tunes to yourselves. (Even though I feel it's too late haha)


Thanks for the insight Lee! As soon as the album drops, I'll pick up the exclusive edition, and delete my leaked tracks


----------



## The McThief

I was gonna go figure out Follow The Signs (or at least SOME of it haha) today, and then I realized it's in drop F now? I thought they officially said it was gonna be in drop G?

I apologize if this has been brought up somewhere in this massive thread already.


----------



## vhmetalx

The McThief said:


> I was gonna go figure out Follow The Signs (or at least SOME of it haha) today, and then I realized it's in drop F now? I thought they officially said it was gonna be in drop G?
> 
> I apologize if this has been brought up somewhere in this massive thread already.



I'm pretty sure it is in Drop G. When I was in Drop G it sounded just like the song.. Idk i might be going deaf.


----------



## The McThief

vhmetalx said:


> I'm pretty sure it is in Drop G. When I was in Drop G it sounded just like the song.. Idk i might be going deaf.



You sure? That note at about 0:07 or 0:08 or so sounds like a low F to me.

Heck, maybe I'M going deaf!


----------



## MikeH

Genre: a categorical and typological construct that identifies musical sounds as belonging to a particular category and type of music that can be distinguished from other types of music.


----------



## concertjunkie

The McThief said:


> I was gonna go figure out Follow The Signs (or at least SOME of it haha) today, and then I realized it's in drop F now? I thought they officially said it was gonna be in drop G?
> 
> I apologize if this has been brought up somewhere in this massive thread already.



i second that, it is in drop G
i actually got most of the last riff tabbed out at the end of the song, although i need to fix a few notes, but otherwise it should be 90+% correct and stilll need to get it up to speed


----------



## The McThief

concertjunkie said:


> i second that, it is in drop G
> i actually got most of the last riff tabbed out at the end of the song, although i need to fix a few notes, but otherwise it should be 90+% correct and stilll need to get it up to speed



Post tab plox? 

EDIT: now that I listen closely, I realized I was hearing things totally wrong. you guys are definitely right that it's in G. Thanks for the confirmation bro!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

The Takeover is a sick ass song.


----------



## Anthony

Did you hear the new single, Now Arise?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Anthony said:


> Did you hear the new single, Now Arise?



This is all things BOO dumbass, not exclusively "The Discovery".


----------



## gunshow86de

^

See ya in a few days!


----------



## Triple7

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say that It's not that we don't want the Misha versions ever to be heard, because we are very stoked about the week we had recording with him and what came of it. The MAIN reason we don't want these tracks being spread around is because we are doing an exclusive release of The Discovery with either FYE or Hot Topic with the Misha tracks on it.
> 
> For the arguments on which version is better or not, we didn't hope it would come to that. We more so hoped that our fans would appreciate hearing different versions and arrangements of these songs... these types of things usually go unheard with other bands. Hopefully it's cool to our fans to see how these songs grew and came to be what they are now.
> 
> Enjoy everyone : ) And again, please keep your unreleased tunes to yourselves. (Even though I feel it's too late haha)



I would definitely pick up that exclusive release. 

I have to admit, at first I was all about Misha's mix, but the more I listen to the current mix the more I really dig it. I think both mixes have their strong points, and either way it sounds like this new disc is gonna kick some serious ass. I think having Misha's mix as a bonus on the exclusive disc is an excellent idea


----------



## PyramidSmasher

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> See ya in a few days!



Yeah yeah, Im gonna get the temp ban, but come on, this is the BOO thread. Am I supposed to make a new one about "The Takeover"?


----------



## MikeH

So I finally listened to the EP version and album version of 'Follow The Signs'. Honestly, I think I'm digging the arrangement of the album version better. Both are extremely good, but I'm a bit more psyched on the album version.


----------



## jymellis

hay ibnz, you seen ticket sales yet? is it gonna be first come first serve at the door?


----------



## The McThief

I listened to the album version of Follow The Signs first, and I must say I still love Misha's version a lot better.

Still so freaking excited for this album! Is there an official release date yet? Isn't it some time in March?


----------



## MikeH

jymellis said:


> hay ibnz, you seen ticket sales yet? is it gonna be first come first serve at the door?



No idea, man. I usually always buy my tickets at the door, but I'm sure about 50 locals will be on this show, so people will be selling presales. I'm not even showing up until like 9 o'clock, because otherwise I'll watch 8 different bands play the same breakdown for 4 hours.


----------



## concertjunkie

for anyone interested
i tabbed out to my ability the end riff of "Follow the Signs"
I would love any help in getting it close to if not all the way to 100% correct, since the more ears the better!
i havent jumped into the rhythm guitar (just note placements, havent tabbed out the notes yet) or guitar harmony
enjoy!

BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5


----------



## DVRP

concertjunkie said:


> for anyone interested
> i tabbed out to my ability the end riff of "Follow the Signs"
> I would love any help in getting it close to if not all the way to 100% correct, since the more ears the better!
> i havent jumped into the rhythm guitar (just note placements, havent tabbed out the notes yet) or guitar harmony
> enjoy!
> 
> BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5



Sounds like your getting close!


----------



## gunshow86de

BOO promo for EBMM. Watch them TCOB on YT.


----------



## NaYoN

concertjunkie said:


> for anyone interested
> i tabbed out to my ability the end riff of "Follow the Signs"
> I would love any help in getting it close to if not all the way to 100% correct, since the more ears the better!
> i havent jumped into the rhythm guitar (just note placements, havent tabbed out the notes yet) or guitar harmony
> enjoy!
> 
> BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5


----------



## numberonejrio

Anybody in Milwaukee seeing them on Saturday? I'm fuckin pumped for this show.


----------



## ROAR

That Revolver behind the scenes video was awesome.
I was really taken aback they saw the same flaws I saw
in their previous albums: short album, interesting parts were
also short. This is seriously gonna be an amazing release.
Stoked to have it pre-ordered.

Amazon Prime FTW. 
feels good being a student.


----------



## DVRP

Goddam, with listening to the misha demos Boo has become my favourite band atm. God Dam you guys rock. Can't wait for this album to drop.


----------



## -One-

Can't wait to see you guys Monday! I'm planning to talk to you after your set!


----------



## Tree

Amazon.com: The Discovery: Born Of Osiris: MP3 Downloads

You can listen to little snippets of the album here


----------



## -One-

Sounds GREAT.


----------



## NaYoN

They sound AWESOME. I've heard like 7 of these tracks already, and this will probably be my album of the year.


----------



## vhmetalx

By god the previews are legit


----------



## Verity

Dear Lord I am so fucking pumped for this CD!


----------



## Triple7

Sick as hell. I love that riff in "Ascension", the same riff they showed Lee playing in the first studio vid. I can't wait to own this album.


----------



## The McThief

The cover art is beautiful! The tracks sound great! I'M SO EXCITED IT'S RIDICULOUS


----------



## Joose

This band just keeps getting better. 

I absolutely love the new mix. I loved Misha's as well, but I'm definitely impressed with the end result. The bass sounds incredible.


----------



## ROAR

I had to stop listening to the amazon previews.

Because I was about to murder everyone once the clip ended.

I need this album...


----------



## goherpsNderp

dear got it's like all 3 albums have their own distinct persona. and for once i think i have absolutely no problem with that in a band i love.

also: surprised to see an ENGL head on the promo video of them playing "live". i thought once people go axefx they sell their tube head and buy a power amp.


----------



## MikeH

Pre-ordered.


----------



## ROAR

HerpsnDerp: the ENGL is their poweramp.

And Amazon Prime FTW again! Pre-Ordered that shit.

Anyone else go mental after they saw the album is 55 min long..?!
The New Reign: 22 min
A Higher Place: 35 min.


----------



## NaYoN

goherpsNderp said:


> dear got it's like all 3 albums have their own distinct persona. and for once i think i have absolutely no problem with that in a band i love.



Me too! Isn't is amazing? These guys really have grown.

Also, @album length, it's amazing! It's 15 tracks and they all sound awesome! Not a lot of bands do that these days, especially newer bands.


----------



## Joose

ROAR said:


> I had to stop listening to the amazon previews.
> 
> Because I was about to murder everyone once the clip ended.
> 
> I need this album...



+1

Exactly how I felt. I wasn't ready for any of those to end.


----------



## concertjunkie

NaYoN said:


>




thanks for sharing this! When i get back in town i'll redo the tab and start learning it the more practical way


----------



## Triple7

ROAR said:


> HerpsnDerp: the ENGL is their poweramp.
> 
> And Amazon Prime FTW again! Pre-Ordered that shit.
> 
> Anyone else go mental after they saw the album is 55 min long..?!
> The New Reign: 22 min
> A Higher Place: 35 min.


 

yes! I love the fact that it is almost an hour long


----------



## Larrikin666

ROAR said:


> HerpsnDerp: the ENGL is their poweramp.



When we opened for them on Monday, Lee was only using his ENGL. He told me his Axe-FX died, and he's waiting for the replacement to arrive from Fractal. Their tone was still almost identical though.


----------



## baconbag

I'm seeing them in 2 weeks with As Blood Runs Black. Going to punch some little girls in the face!


----------



## NaYoN

baconbag said:


> I'm seeing them in 2 weeks with As Blood Runs Black. Going to punch some little girls in the face!



Perhaps you should punch ABRB in the face  I mean I used to love them but their new album shouldn't have took so long to make...


----------



## mattofvengeance

ROAR said:


> HerpsnDerp: the ENGL is their poweramp.
> 
> And Amazon Prime FTW again! Pre-Ordered that shit.
> 
> Anyone else go mental after they saw the album is 55 min long..?!
> The New Reign: 22 min
> A Higher Place: 35 min.



Yeah, I'm about to Prime the living shit out of this record and the CKY B-sides and Rarities.


----------



## jymellis

the show is tonight. im already bangin 7 gramroks cuz thats how i roll!


----------



## MikeH

So Jym and I went...

Blown away. The show was incredible. BOO was flawless, and I am now on permanent guest list whenever they come to town for knowing the lyrics to almost every song and screaming them to Ronnie. 

Also had a chat with Lee about gear and he let me play the white JP7. It was awesome.


----------



## goherpsNderp

ROAR said:


> HerpsnDerp: the ENGL is their poweramp.



ahh. did not know the heads had the capability to less a preamp pass through. good to know! 



Larrikin666 said:


> When we opened for them on Monday, Lee was only using his ENGL. He told me his Axe-FX died, and he's waiting for the replacement to arrive from Fractal. Their tone was still almost identical though.



that blows. my blood would run cold if a $3k piece of equipment died on me. that's cool that he still had some good tone though. with that said, i assume he only needed the axe-fx for shaping the tone more finely. lee's got KILLER lead tone. (they both do, really)


----------



## vhmetalx

God damn I can't wait for next weekend when they come to town!!

and that hella sucks about the Axe Fx. If I had one and it died so soon on me heads would roll.


----------



## MikeH

Seeing them again on the 25th.


----------



## Gitte

does anybody know which engl he uses?


----------



## MikeH

Pretty sure it's a Powerball.


----------



## Ryan666213

Here are 3 new songs they played in St Louis 3/2/2011

Visualized Perfection


Devastate


Follow the Signs


----------



## Gitte

cant wait for them to come back to germany.. i missed'em the last time...


----------



## Petal

MARCH 22ND


----------



## DVRP

Hopefully seeing them when they come through Vancouver with ABR!


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Just put my pre-order in for the new album + t-shirt deal 2 at the Sumerian webstore, kinda lame that the pre-orders ship out the same day the album comes out


----------



## Larrikin666

goherpsNderp said:


> ahh. did not know the heads had the capability to less a preamp pass through. good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> that blows. my blood would run cold if a $3k piece of equipment died on me. that's cool that he still had some good tone though. with that said, i assume he only needed the axe-fx for shaping the tone more finely. lee's got KILLER lead tone. (they both do, really)




They're actually $2K. They both use the Energyball (Powerball) sim on the Axe-FX and skip the actual Powerball preamp, so using the real deal kinda nails the exact tone he needs is the Axe-FX fails. He was running a pedalboard in front of the ENGL to compensate for the dead Axe-FX as well.


----------



## Doug N

I'm sure Fractal will get him another one, their customer service is pretty good. I love my unit - I'm shocked how many people are using the Fractal now.

No, I don't work for them.


----------



## Larrikin666

Doug N said:


> I'm sure Fractal will get him another one, their customer service is pretty good.



He said there was already one on its way to him when we spoke.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Rave Live - Atticus Metal Tour III Live Concert Broadcast

BoO comes on in about an hour.


----------



## jymellis

as you know, saw this show with ibnzrg and a few of my dayton homies! unfortunately had to DROP about 6 or 7 hardcore dancers  ibnzrg was bringin it somethin fierce upfront fucking row, while i was takin care of the pit. lee was super awesome for showing me and ibnz his shit! loved it!


----------



## gunshow86de

He showed you his shit? Was there corn in it?


----------



## jymellis

gunshow86de said:


> He showed you his shit? Was there corn in it?


 
no, but i did notice a superb condition,white with gold hardware jp7 even offered to let me play it, but i kindly refused, i dont play other peoples guitars i dont know really well


----------



## gunshow86de

Bumping cause BoO is about to start soundcheck. 

The Rave Live - Atticus Metal Tour III Live Concert Broadcast


----------



## jymellis

ended up the bouncers where telling people to watch themselves around me and my buddies. before we even started dancing "we are older, and crazier than anybody in that place"  during the end off boo. there ended up being a knee deep hole in the floor. me and one other bouncer stood in the middle of the pit UNMOVED so no one would fall in and snap a leg.


----------



## Joose

I hope this shit ends up on YouTube.


----------



## gunshow86de

My thoughts on the streamed concert (not that anyone cares); absolutely loved the new songs but couldn't get into 3/4's of the old songs (play a riff for more than 1/2 a second please, I have ADD but not that bad). Seeing the 15 year olds freak out about the 'Wall of Death' on the chat thing was hilarious.


----------



## Joose

^I thought that was pretty funny too.

I love BoO's old stuff, but I definitely think the new shit is an enormous step forward for them.


----------



## concertjunkie

Ryan666213 said:


> Here are 3 new songs they played in St Louis 3/2/2011
> 
> Visualized Perfection
> 
> 
> Devastate
> 
> 
> Follow the Signs




thank you for posting these vids, still out of town and missed the concert, but awesome to see they played the new songs and the newer "devastate"


----------



## -One-

So, I _heard_ BoO dropped off of tomorrow night's show at the Blue Moose, but I haven't been able to find any evidence of this (and I've looked). Does anyone here know, either way?


----------



## goherpsNderp

-One- said:


> So, I _heard_ BoO dropped off of tomorrow night's show at the Blue Moose, but I haven't been able to find any evidence of this (and I've looked). Does anyone here know, either way?



they just posted on their facebook that all of these cancellation rumors are false.

said they don't intend on dropping a single show from the tour.


----------



## slackerpo

yeah, follow the signs and recreate are highlights fo sho. actually recreate is strongly looking to be metal song of the year.


----------



## -One-

goherpsNderp said:


> they just posted on their facebook that all of these cancellation rumors are false.
> 
> said they don't intend on dropping a single show from the tour.


I talked to Lee after the show, and he said he saw my post here, and that's why they posted that 
On that note, fucking AMAZING show. The Human Abstract, Darkest Hour, and BoO ALL killed it.


----------



## Cadavuh

I've never really bought many cds, let alone pre-ordered anything before but the new song made such an impression that I did. CANT FUCKING WAIT!


----------



## vhmetalx

They put up previews to EVERY song off the album on FB. 
By god its beautiful.
Born of Osiris | Facebook

EDIT:
song number 7 isnt there??


----------



## DVRP

Edit...Nvm computer is retarded.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sounds like it's going to be amazing. Can't wait for March 22!!!


----------



## pwilldabeast14

all you BOO fans need to go to: 7 digital born of osiris discovery, on google and listen to those 1 min samples right NOW!!


----------



## Tree

Anyone else think that Ronnie's vocal pattern during the breakdown in Devastate is hilarious?


----------



## vhmetalx

Tree said:


> Anyone else think that Ronnie's vocal pattern during the breakdown in Devastate is hilarious?


 I never really payed attention to it.. I'm too busy headbanging to how heavy that fuckin riff is!

Imma listen to it though in a bit. How is it funny?


----------



## Tree

The transitions between the lows and highs are really goofy and awkward.


----------



## vhmetalx

Tree said:


> The transitions between the lows and highs are really goofy and awkward.



Huh.. I didn't really notice it..


----------



## vhmetalx

I saw em last night. It was such a good show. Everything was spot on. Energy was amazing. The guys are super nice too, i talked to em a little bit after the show. Can't wait for the CD to drop now and see em again live.


----------



## Variant

Saw 'em here in Portland w/ Darkest Hour and The Human Abstract (who both also killed it) and they were pretty good. The tight, syncopated guitar parts is really where they most shone, though.  



*Best part of the show, though, hands down: *
*Whilst a gaggle of kids were fighting those pesky invisible ninjas, and stomping on the invisible snakes they had dropped, a dude did a full-on Zoidberg walk across the fucking pit!!! *
*I laughed for like ten minutes straight, and it even cracked up BoO's singer. *


----------



## FYP666

Just pre-ordered The Discovery. Can't wait!


----------



## Gitte

i dont know if this was posted yet, but holy hell i cant wait for them to come back to germany!!



cant wait for the 22nd!!


----------



## vhmetalx

Variant said:


> *Best part of the show, though, hands down: *
> *Whilst a gaggle of kids were fighting those pesky invisible ninjas, and stomping on the invisible snakes they had dropped, a dude did a full-on Zoidberg walk across the fucking pit!!! *
> *I laughed for like ten minutes straight, and it even cracked up BoO's singer. *


 I NEED to see videos of this!


----------



## KoenDercksen

vhmetalx said:


> I NEED to see videos of this!



Lol me too!

Pre-ordered The Discovery yesterday as well. Really curious as to how it's going to be


----------



## ROAR

New single today.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

New single here:

http://http://www.noisecreep.com/2011/03/14/born-of-osiris-get-technical-on-two-worlds-of-design-song-p/


----------



## gunshow86de

Review of new single here;

MetalSucks » Blog Archive » DUMMY NOSENOTHING LISTENS TO THE NEW MESHUGGAH SONG, TRIES TO CATCH THE ICE CREAM TRUCK



If anyone "likes" BoO on Facebook, the two-way troll-fest is pretty entertaining; lots of butthurt 15 year old BoO fans angry at the "middle-aged Slayer lovers" on MS.


----------



## gunshow86de

Anthony said:


> Metal sucks sucks. I don't know where they get off sucking After The Burial's dick when In Dreams came out, and making fun of BoO since they had their Danzig interview, which was a joke.



I'm pretty sure that BoO is in on the joke. MS is practically on the Sumerian payroll, that's why all the Sumerian releases get glowing reviews (also notice Misha and Marc have had their own columns?). Also, MS already gave Follow the Signs a positive review.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

The joke I was talking about was today's article and BoO telling their Facebook fans to spam MS. You realize it's a promotional stunt?


----------



## ROAR

Wait so that wasn't a new Meshuggah song?
AW FUCK


----------



## gunshow86de

ROAR said:


> Wait so that wasn't a new Meshuggah song?
> AW FUCK



I don't know, I was too busy looking for the ice-cream man.


----------



## vhmetalx

gunshow86de said:


> I don't know, I was too busy looking for the ice-cream man.





I'm pretty sure everyone knew it was just MS fucking around. I laughed hella hard at that article. Idk maybe i'm just weird or something..


----------



## gunshow86de

vhmetalx said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone knew it was just MS fucking around. I laughed hella hard at that article. Idk maybe i'm just weird or something..



On the contrary, you should have read BoO's Facebook when they told everyone to "spam MS." It was priceless. Bunch of 15 year olds completely losing their shit over it.

One of them (this is paraphrased) said, "they think that BoO isn't metal, but you can't judge what is metal and what isn't, they just like that NY beardo stuff that isn't really metal anyway."


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i think what most people are failing to realize is that that whole post was a joke directed at Meshuggah fans. legit i nearly got worked up into a frenzy and clicked the link foaming at the mouth practically.... and then got disappointed fast.. and then had to laugh at myself for getting so worked up. however BOO's reaction is making me facepalm hard


----------



## Enselmis

Variant said:


> Saw 'em here in Portland w/ Darkest Hour and The Human Abstract (who both also killed it) and they were pretty good. The tight, syncopated guitar parts is really where they most shone, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *Best part of the show, though, hands down: *
> *Whilst a gaggle of kids were fighting those pesky invisible ninjas, and stomping on the invisible snakes they had dropped, a dude did a full-on Zoidberg walk across the fucking pit!!! *
> *I laughed for like ten minutes straight, and it even cracked up BoO's singer. *




That's pretty good, but I've played leap frog around the pit at an Architects show. That was priceless.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Enselmis said:


> That's pretty good, but I've played leap frog around the pit at an Architects show. That was priceless.



i wanna see everyone hop on one foot like that classic japanese baseball gif.


----------



## gunshow86de

Ibanezsam4 said:


> i think what most people are failing to realize is that that whole post was a joke directed at Meshuggah fans.



Wut??? 

It was a satirical article about the ignorant people that say all the "djent" bands sound just like Meshuggah (most of them aren't Meshuggah fans).

Just read the only other article that author (Dummy Nosenothing) wrote. It's an article all about Otep, intended to promote Opeth's 20th anniversary. 

But yeah, it seemed like not too many of BoO's Facebook fans got the joke.


----------



## gregmarx7

Variant said:


> Saw 'em here in Portland w/ Darkest Hour and The Human Abstract (who both also killed it) and they were pretty good. The tight, syncopated guitar parts is really where they most shone, though.
> 
> 
> 
> *Best part of the show, though, hands down: *
> *Whilst a gaggle of kids were fighting those pesky invisible ninjas, and stomping on the invisible snakes they had dropped, a dude did a full-on Zoidberg walk across the fucking pit!!! *
> *I laughed for like ten minutes straight, and it even cracked up BoO's singer. *



I was at that show! They totally killed it. 
Unfortunately, I did not get to see this though. haha I don't doubt that it happened at all though.


----------



## slackerpo

TXDeathMetal said:


> New single here:
> 
> http://http://www.noisecreep.com/2011/03/14/born-of-osiris-get-technical-on-two-worlds-of-design-song-p/



not the coolest, but alright.


----------



## vhmetalx

gunshow86de said:


> On the contrary, you should have read BoO's Facebook when they told everyone to "spam MS." It was priceless. Bunch of 15 year olds completely losing their shit over it.
> 
> One of them (this is paraphrased) said, "they think that BoO isn't metal, but you can't judge what is metal and what isn't, they just like that NY beardo stuff that isn't really metal anyway."



Oh I know. I saw it. It was funny but then after I realized they were all serious I kinda gave up in humanity and moved on. 

and wtfuck contradiction much? lol


----------



## matthewm94

nevermind


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Not cool.

Also never-mind.


----------



## The McThief

matthewm94 said:


> nevermind





gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> Not cool.
> 
> Also never-mind.



These posts confuse me


----------



## Tree

The McThief said:


> These posts confuse me



They are discussing the fact that illegal file sharing is baaaaaaad.

Just about a week until it releases finally


----------



## The McThief

Tree said:


> They are discussing the fact that illegal file sharing is baaaaaaad.
> 
> Just about a week until it releases finally



OH makes sense now.

SHAAAAAAAAAME!


----------



## gunshow86de

The McThief said:


> These posts confuse me



These are not the posts you are looking for...


----------



## gunshow86de

Tree said:


> They are discussing the fact that illegal file sharing is baaaaaaad.
> 
> Just about a week until it releases finally



I was simply giving a newer member a friendly notice about Rule 19.


----------



## vhmetalx

By god... 
Did anyone else see Devastate put up by Upon a Burning Body's youtube channel for like... 2 seconds before Sumerian got it down? lol


----------



## concertjunkie

Tree said:


> They are discussing the fact that illegal file sharing is baaaaaaad.
> 
> Just about a week until it releases finally




unfortunately (for them) it seemed to have leak already

a friend got his hands on it, and all I can say about it....




album of the motherfuckin YEAR


----------



## slackerpo

it totally leaked, scene in fact biatches.







ima djentify myself tonight


----------



## vhmetalx

slackerpo said:


> ima djentify myself tonight



BORN OF OSIRIS IS NOT FUCKING DJENT.
I'm sorry for blowing up but GOD FUCKING DAMNIT get it right. They are not Djent. 
I'm tired of everyone calling them Djent.
/blow up/rant


----------



## musikizlife

vhmetalx said:


> BORN OF OSIRIS IS NOT FUCKING DJENT.
> I'm sorry for blowing up but GOD FUCKING DAMNIT get it right. They are not Djent.
> I'm tired of everyone calling them Djent.
> /blow up/rant



Although i agree 100% wholly with this statement, they have adopted many of the cliche themes of "djent"... i.e. axe-fx use, new cd made with 7 string guitars, even the tone is more that of "djent", but since its BOO i dont consider them that at all, especially with their song structure.


----------



## The McThief

Who freaking cares what genre they are? Good metal is good metal.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## musikizlife

The McThief said:


> Who freaking cares what genre they are? Good metal is good metal.



AAAMMMMEENNN!!!


----------



## concertjunkie

The McThief said:


> Who freaking cares what genre they are? Good metal is good metal.




Music is music, no matter how you slice it


----------



## NaYoN

musikizlife said:


> Although i agree 100% wholly with this statement, they have adopted many of the cliche themes of "djent"... i.e. axe-fx use, new cd made with 7 string guitars, even the tone is more that of "djent", but since its BOO i dont consider them that at all, especially with their song structure.



yeah, only djent bands use axe-fx. only djent bands use 7 strings....

The Faceless uses Axe-fx, spawn of possession use 7 strings.

Any questions?


----------



## Revan132

NaYoN said:


> yeah, only djent bands use axe-fx. only djent bands use 7 strings....
> 
> The Faceless uses Axe-fx, spawn of possession use 7 strings.
> 
> Any questions?



Wait, since when do the Faceless use Axe-Fx's? This is news to me, I thought they were avid POD users in the recording world, though I had no idea what their rigs were live.


----------



## NaYoN

Revan132 said:


> Wait, since when do the Faceless use Axe-Fx's? This is news to me, I thought they were avid POD users in the recording world, though I had no idea what their rigs were live.



They were using Axe's on summer slaughter afaik.


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, Keene was for sure using one when I saw them.


----------



## MikeH

Holy fucking god damn shit! That intro solo!


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> Holy fucking god damn shit! That intro solo!




Have you heard how XIV and Behold mesh?
Its pure fucking sex. 
Pure.
Fucking.
Sex.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Not a fan of the production but their writing seems to have matured a lot more


----------



## musikizlife

NaYoN said:


> yeah, only djent bands use axe-fx. only djent bands use 7 strings....
> 
> The Faceless uses Axe-fx, spawn of possession use 7 strings.
> 
> Any questions?



Listen man, im not trying to say anything like that, 
i was just saying that those are cliche elements of "Djent" type music, i know plenty of other genres of music that use these things too.
while i was agreeing that BOO is not a djent band


----------



## slackerpo

im not feeling that "The Omniscient" just fades out... it seems kinda awkward. they could've totally fade it in some song, it kinda kills the momentum, you know what i mean?


----------



## Duckykong

*http://www.yousendit.com/download/eURCcHBFQXA3bUN4dnc9PQ*



Available till 22nd!

BOO posted this themselves, on FB.


----------



## Lukifer

Im new to BOO and dig the shit out of them. But I agree I dont think they are straight up djent. I may hear a few things here and there but think as a whole they arent. What do you all consider them though??? Ive never been a big fan of a band having to have a genre. I was always the guy that said "They are fuckin metal"


----------



## DVRP

I love this band.


----------



## ItWillDo

The leaked version of the album is brilliant. I haven't laughed this hard in ages.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

vhmetalx said:


> BORN OF OSIRIS IS NOT FUCKING DJENT.
> I'm sorry for blowing up but GOD FUCKING DAMNIT get it right. They are not Djent.
> I'm tired of everyone calling them Djent.
> /blow up/rant


----------



## vhmetalx

chasedowbr00t4l said:


>



YES. lol that's hilarious.


----------



## red1010

I want to see these guys release a tab book for christ's sake! That would sell good


----------



## Guitarman700

Their writing has matured SO MUCH. They're Technical, but the SONGS are good too.
Great job guys!


----------



## vhmetalx

Guitarman700 said:


> Their writing has matured SO MUCH. Their Technical, but the SONGS are good too.
> Great job guys!



Agreed. I love this album so much.


----------



## xCaptainx

vhmetalx said:


> YES. lol that's hilarious.


 
HAHA! that was amazing. 


And so is this album! Loving it so much


----------



## gunshow86de

Man, does everyone have a time machine but me? Last I checked, the album comes out Tuesday. 

On a related note, I can't believe all the people posting on BoO's Facebook about how great the new album is. It's so blatantly disrespectful.

"Hey, so by the way, I stole your new record. It's good though."


----------



## NaYoN

gunshow86de said:


> Man, does everyone have a time machine but me? Last I checked, the album comes out Tuesday.
> 
> On a related note, I can't believe all the people posting on BoO's Facebook about how great the new album is. It's so blatantly disrespectful.
> 
> "Hey, so by the way, I stole your new record. It's good though."



Well, at least I didn't steal it, it's part of my "job"


----------



## vhmetalx

gunshow86de said:


> Man, does everyone have a time machine but me? Last I checked, the album comes out Tuesday.
> 
> On a related note, I can't believe all the people posting on BoO's Facebook about how great the new album is. It's so blatantly disrespectful.
> 
> "Hey, so by the way, I stole your new record. It's good though."



I preordered. And am still buying it on tuesday. 
I also am not one of those people you're talking about though.


----------



## MikeH

I REFUSE to torrent this. Have it preordered, but I'll wait for my official copy to listen.


----------



## Cadavuh

Ibz_rg said:


> I REFUSE to torrent this. Have it preordered, but I'll wait for my official copy to listen.




Samesies.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> I REFUSE to torrent this. Have it preordered, but I'll wait for my official copy to listen.



I was gunna do that.. But curiosity got the better of me. Still buying the shit out of it though.
EDIT:
WOW just realized I missed my 2000th post! 
sad day.


----------



## DVRP

Im buying it as well. This album is nuts. I have a feeling its going to be my #1 album of the year.


----------



## gordonbombay

I love this record, but does anyone else feel like the mix sort of buries the detail of the guitars? I have to really listen closely when there are a lot of notes on the low G to discern if the note has changed or if they are still just chugging open G.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

I wouldn't know because the record doesn't come out until Tuesday.


----------



## gordonbombay

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I wouldn't know because the record doesn't come out until Tuesday.



You haven't listened to the songs that have come out? lol.


----------



## heavy7-665

gunshow86de said:


> Man, does everyone have a time machine but me? Last I checked, the album comes out Tuesday.
> 
> On a related note, I can't believe all the people posting on BoO's Facebook about how great the new album is. It's so blatantly disrespectful.
> 
> "Hey, so by the way, I stole your new record. It's good though."



That makes me fucking furious to see.


----------



## -One-

gordonbombay said:


> I love this record, but does anyone else feel like the mix sort of buries the detail of the guitars? I have to really listen closely when there are a lot of notes on the low G to discern if the note has changed or if they are still just chugging open G.


 I definitely agree. The guitar tone is a little saturated, so a lot of times it just sounds like a super brutal chugfest.

Not that that's bad or anything.


----------



## adb

Anyone else think the song A Solution is them doing their best Linkin Park impression?

There are some solid tracks on this album, and some weak. Typical BOO.


----------



## ROAR

^I disagree. 
I enjoy this whole album. A lot.
Still need to let it all soak in some more.


----------



## Guamskyy

gordonbombay said:


> I love this record, but does anyone else feel like the mix sort of buries the detail of the guitars? I have to really listen closely when there are a lot of notes on the low G to discern if the note has changed or if they are still just chugging open G.


 
Yep. In follow the signs, you can barely hear what's going on with the guitars except the solo. Also because they're playing 25.5" ebmm jp7's in drop G, I would expect the low notes to be a little bit hard to clarify.


----------



## loktide

guambomb832 said:


> Also because they're playing 25.5" ebmm jp7's in drop G, I would expect the low notes to be a little bit hard to clarify.



it has to do mostly with the mix and guitar tone rather than scale length and downtuning.


----------



## DVRP

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> I wouldn't know because the record doesn't come out until Tuesday.


----------



## gunshow86de

^




Sorry I just don't like stealing.


----------



## Guitarman700

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just don't like stealing.




For the record, I was referring to the singles released and what they've played live.


----------



## DVRP

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just don't like stealing.



Im not going to get into it. But dont try holding yourself to a higher standard because your waiting till Tuesday.


----------



## gordonbombay

guambomb832 said:


> Yep. In follow the signs, you can barely hear what's going on with the guitars except the solo. Also because they're playing 25.5" ebmm jp7's in drop G, I would expect the low notes to be a little bit hard to clarify.



I didn't think this was going to be an issue, since the videos they posted seemed fairly clear in terms of each instrument having its own sonic space. I think this would have sounded better tuned up a little to A or G on a baritone even.



loktide said:


> it has to do mostly with the mix and guitar tone rather than scale length and downtuning.



I agree with this also. The overpowering bass of the mix washes out the guitars details. Say what you will about preference of versions, but Mishas mix was much less claustrophobic. Much better separation between instruments.


----------



## adb

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just don't like stealing.


 
cry some more

this is the Born of Osiris thread, not the "Let's cry about music piracy" thread

I doubt the band themselves even cares, so stuff it


----------



## gunshow86de

adb said:


> cry some more
> 
> this is the Born of Osiris thread, not the "Let's cry about music piracy" thread
> 
> I doubt the band themselves even cares, so stuff it



Considering Lee posts here, and was upset that people had the leaked versions when Bulb was producing, I'd say they care.

But you are correct about one thing, we aren't supposed to discuss piracy. => http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/announcements.html


----------



## The McThief

I agree, sometimes you can barely understand what's going on with the guitars. Like in Follow the Signs, there's one part near the beginning that sounds like a low f, but that can't be right. But no matter how hard I listen, I can't find the right notes haha.

Just gotta wait for a tab I guess :/


----------



## adb

> I'd say they care.


you're implying all band members have the same point of views. One person =//= they

they is plural, not singular


----------



## DVRP

adb said:


> you're implying all band members have the same point of views. One person =//= they
> 
> they is plural, not singular



Im on your side, but this is a pointless argument. Better to just leave it now before it goes any farther.


----------



## gunshow86de

adb said:


> you're implying all band members have the same point of views. One person =//= they
> 
> they is plural, not singular



Thank you for the English lesson. Could I give you a lesson on capitalization and punctuation?

That's enough discussion about the leaked copies. Everyone that has a copy has their own way to justify it with themselves, and we can leave it at that. Point is, Rule #19 clearly states that there will be no promotion of illegal file sharing on the forum.


----------



## Joose

I haven't heard anything but "Follow The Signs" and the ones they did with Bulb. I love both mixes. The new one is interesting, and I love it. The bass sounds awesome. How often do you hear everything the bassist is doing? Especially when it's a damn heavy bass tone. The guitars do seem to get lost in the mix during a couple parts of Follow The Signs... but they're replaced by that sick ass bass tone, so it's okay.


----------



## adb

gunshow86de said:


> Thank you for the English lesson. Could I give you a lesson on capitalization and punctuation?
> 
> That's enough discussion about the leaked copies. Everyone that has a copy has their own way to justify it with themselves, and we can leave it at that. Point is, Rule #19 clearly states that there will be no promotion of illegal file sharing on the forum.


 
yeah, man 

my lack of capitalization and punctuation is totally relevant to this discussion

ANYWAY

what do you guys think of the gratuitious amounts of back-up vocal lines from the keyboardist? I just imagine him going into the studio and being like LET ME HAVE MORE LINES GUYS PLEASE C'MON GUYS THEY'LL BE SICK C'MONG GUYS PLEASE


----------



## The McThief

adb said:


> yeah, man
> 
> my lack of capitalization and punctuation is totally relevant to this discussion
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> what do you guys think of the gratuitious amounts of back-up vocal lines from the keyboardist? I just imagine him going into the studio and being like LET ME HAVE MORE LINES GUYS PLEASE C'MON GUYS THEY'LL BE SICK C'MONG GUYS PLEASE



I really really like his vocals at the end of Singularity. The one thing I really really really really dislike about this album is that there are tracks that are just pure techno, and it gets really annoying IMO.


----------



## MikeH

adb said:


> cry some more
> 
> this is the Born of Osiris thread, not the "Let's cry about music piracy" thread
> 
> I doubt the band themselves even cares, so stuff it



Well if you know anything about the last album being leaked, you'd know that the vocalist (I think?) of the band Rooks is now blacklisted from every venue in the Chicago area because he stole a copy of AHP and leaked it. So something tells me they care JUST A BIT. Also, you have quite the low post count to be telling senior members to "stuff it". I suggest you chill out before you get a swift banhammer to the face.


----------



## adb

lol, take e-cred more seriously

I didn't know disrespecting people with higher post counts is ban-worthy  



The McThief said:


> I really really like his vocals at the end of Singularity. The one thing I really really really really dislike about this album is that there are tracks that are just pure techno, and it gets really annoying IMO.


 
yeah I didn't like those techno or dubstep whatever the fuck you call it parts

they're so trendy, I bet Sumerian made them tack on that stuff to sell more records/get more kids into the band for riding the trend


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, they obviously MADE them do it, because it's been on every album and they've maintained that sound since before they even got signed and long before dubstep was a "trend". And post count isn't what's coming into play here, it's you coming on to a forum and blatantly disrespecting people who have been here longer than you, clearly know more about music than you, and aren't total asshats. If you want to act like a child, take it to the Ultimate-Guitar forums. People with a 14 year old mentality, much like yourself, tend to lurk there. You'd fit in well. I'm done commenting on the situation, but you can PM me if you'd like to discuss this more in-depth.

OT: I'm seeing these guys for the second time in a month next FRIDAY, FRIDAY! GONNA SEE BOO ON FRIDAY!


----------



## adb

there have been no dubstep parts on previous albums


----------



## DVRP

Im cool with there being electronic parts and stuff. They seem to be using them tastefully unlike bands like attack attack.


----------



## NaYoN

adb said:


> there have been no dubstep parts on previous albums



There isn't any dubstep on this one either. At least learn what you're talking about.


----------



## adb

NaYoN said:


> There isn't any dubstep on this one either. At least learn what you're talking about.


 
what would you call the outro of Devastate? I'm not good with electronic music genres DUDE


----------



## NaYoN

adb said:


> what would you call the outro of Devastate? I'm not good with electronic music genres DUDE



Not dubstep. If you're not good with them, why are you arguing about them?

Also, they had a similar thing at the end of "Now Arise", so it's not really new, is it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Born of Meshuggah 

Dissimulation is pretty awesome.


----------



## Joose

Is this argument really happening? Lol, ridiculous.

I'm expecting a damn good album.


----------



## KoenDercksen

So am I! I just got an email stating that Merchconnectioninc shipped my order, so it should be here on time I hope!


----------



## adb

NaYoN said:


> Not dubstep. If you're not good with them, why are you arguing about them?
> 
> Also, they had a similar thing at the end of "Now Arise", so it's not really new, is it?


 
then what do you call it?

my intial post was "I didn't like those techno or dubstep whatever the fuck you call it parts"

I have only listened to The Discovery once, but I did notice more electronic parts


----------



## LOGfanforever90

Album needs moar 808s.


----------



## The McThief

I didn't mind the amount of techno on the previous records, but the Discovery has tracks that are just pure techno. I really don't like that, but that's just my opinion. I really think I even like A Higher Place over this album :/

I don't think anything could ever be better than the New Reign though. THIS IS PURELY MY OPINION


----------



## adb

yeah TNR was the most consistent (aside from Bow Down, shitty god-awful song for gymshort pitwarriors)


----------



## ThePinealGland

Really like what I've heard of the new album. The mix is better than I originally thought... not perfect, but better than the previous albums definitely. The follow the signs single that I heard before must have been ripped from youtube and quality-raped. 

Devastate is awesome. A lot of these new songs seem like they would go over really well live. I'll have to go see BOO again when they come back to central FL.


----------



## Joose

^Agreed. Really adds a lot to a band that is 99% screaming to have another voice.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

adb said:


> lol, take e-cred more seriously
> 
> I didn't know disrespecting people with higher post counts is ban-worthy
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I didn't like those techno or dubstep whatever the fuck you call it parts
> 
> they're so trendy, I bet Sumerian made them tack on that stuff to sell more records/get more kids into the band for riding the trend



If you really think that way, I don't even know what to say. This album's going to suddenly appeal to electronic music fans for its 4 minutes of pseudo-electronic music? 

I have a weird concept, maybe BoO put those parts on the album because they wanted to, and like how they sound 

Edit: Really cool parts and must haves on this CD, but regardless of how good BoO gets, TNR will always be worth listening to, because it is pure win


----------



## ROAR

^That just couldn't be possible!
Sumerian totally have their balls in a vice grip
and don't want their artists to do untrendy things!



/subtle/sarcasm


----------



## PyramidSmasher

ROAR said:


> ^That just couldn't be possible!
> Sumerian totally have their balls in a vice grip
> and don't want their artists to do untrendy things!
> 
> 
> 
> /subtle/sarcasm



Theyve been blasting Devestate at all the night clubs dude.


----------



## ROAR

I was at some clubs and they were blasting
BoO mixd with RBlack.
Such good shit.
I don't want this weekend to end.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

@adb, non-metal genres and electronic instrumentals are brand new to BoO right?


----------



## The McThief

PyramidSmasher said:


> If you really think that way, I don't even know what to say. This album's going to suddenly appeal to electronic music fans for its 4 minutes of pseudo-electronic music?
> 
> I have a weird concept, maybe BoO put those parts on the album because they wanted to, and like how they sound
> 
> Edit: Really cool parts and must haves on this CD, but regardless of how good BoO gets, TNR will always be worth listening to, because it is pure win



TNR is the way to go


----------



## adb

I've never heard that god-awful Roscrance song before, wow. I stand corrected


Anyway, listening to the new album again

A lot of filler and boring/awkward parts. Won't be buying. They played CA Metalfest today but I didn't go (the line-up was horrid). 


I would say this album has some of the best overall songs BOO has recorded: 

Follow the Signs, Recreate, Automatic Motion, Behold

the rest are skippable

Recreate is great, I'm thinking it's the best song on the album but it drags a little.

Richardson really helps this band, Behold has a barrage of leads


----------



## Metalus

My head would explode if they were to play Behold live 

His solos are very Loomis-esque


----------



## adb

I wouldn't mind a Richardson solo album.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

adb said:


> I've never heard that god-awful Roscrance song before, wow. I stand corrected
> 
> 
> Anyway, listening to the new album again
> 
> A lot of filler and boring/awkward parts. Won't be buying. They played CA Metalfest today but I didn't go (the line-up was horrid).
> 
> 
> I would say this album has some of the best overall songs BOO has recorded:
> 
> Follow the Signs, Recreate, Automatic Motion, Behold
> 
> the rest are skippable
> 
> Recreate is great, I'm thinking it's the best song on the album but it drags a little.
> 
> Richardson really helps this band, Behold has a barrage of leads



Internet man has spoken.


----------



## The McThief

adb said:


> I've never heard that god-awful Roscrance song before, wow. I stand corrected
> 
> 
> Anyway, listening to the new album again
> 
> A lot of filler and boring/awkward parts. Won't be buying. They played CA Metalfest today but I didn't go (the line-up was horrid).
> 
> 
> I would say this album has some of the best overall songs BOO has recorded:
> 
> Follow the Signs, Recreate, Automatic Motion, Behold
> 
> the rest are skippable
> 
> Recreate is great, I'm thinking it's the best song on the album but it drags a little.
> 
> Richardson really helps this band, Behold has a barrage of leads



I agree with most of this. Singularity is definitely my favorite though


----------



## vhmetalx

PyramidSmasher said:


> Internet man has spoken.



 you sir get rep for this


----------



## Joose

I heard the album at a friend's house today...

Wow, BoO have outdone themselves. "The Discovery" is brilliant from start to finish.

"Filler songs"? Haha, I couldn't disagree with that statement any more than I do. 

Immediate favorites for me were "Singularity" (the intro is sick, dropping the rhythm guitar for the first half, when the drums and shit kick in, sounds awesome), "Devastate", "Dissimulation", "Recreate" and "Automatic Motion" (the main riff is so different, I love it).


----------



## Revan132

I have heard a lot of filler songs in my lifetime, and I absolutely loved The New Reign but this album is something else. It ripped my face off and fed it back to me!
It is technical beyond compare, math-y as all hell, and so catchy! It is also pretty damn heavy! I don't think you can call any of these songs "filler." To do so would be discrediting BoO and the extremely awesome work they put into this album. Nobody else sounds like this right now; it is truly a unique work.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

The McThief said:


> I agree with most of this. Singularity is definitely my favorite though



You heard the old version of it?


----------



## adb

So you guys who said there's no filler, you legitamately liked the song "A Solution" ? haha


----------



## Revan132

In the context of the album from front to back, yes I did.


----------



## MikeH

adb said:


> So you guys who said there's no filler, you legitamately liked the song "A Solution" ? haha



It's clear you don't like the album. You've made your point. Go elsewhere.


----------



## adb

Someone can't read. I enjoy 4 songs off the album and those 4 songs are some of their best songs they've written IMO

TNR was my favorite aside from Bow Down, AHP had some good songs and some meh ones.

I literally had nothing else to add to this thread until your snarky comment.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

adb said:


> Someone can't read. I enjoy 4 songs off the album and those 4 songs are some of their best songs they've written IMO
> 
> TNR was my favorite aside from Bow Down, AHP had some good songs and some meh ones.
> 
> I literally had nothing else to add to this thread until your snarky comment.



Im glad those songs got the ADB stamp of approval. Someone E-mail BoO.


----------



## MikeH

I can certainly read your posts:

"HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE I like 4 songs EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKS! GO CRY! I LIKE REAL METAL! TECHNO IS FOR PUSSIES! FIGHT ME, BRO!"

This isn't a "this is how big my dick is" contest. You're quite pretentious and throw around an elitist attitude, yet we've heard nothing from you. Stop trolling a thread about music that people genuinely enjoy with your cocky, snob attitude. If you aren't adding to a thread, you're taking away from it. Express your opinion and move on. Unless someone calls you out on a statement, there's no need to keep adding your $.02 about shit nobody cares about.

OT: Jason certainly added a huge amount to this album and the writing process in general. The kid can shred harder than a lot of veterans in the industry. And he's my age.


----------



## Joose

adb said:


> So you guys who said there's no filler, you legitamately liked the song "A Solution" ? haha



Absolutely. It's a great interlude.

Look dude, you obviously don't like the album as a whole, we get it. We do like it, so it's your loss, not our's. Quit acting like your opinion is more important than anyone else's, 'cause it's not. In fact, in this thread, it's pretty worthless and just laughed at. You're beating a dead horse. You probably already know that, because you're probably just one of those annoying people who sit at their computer, pirating music and calling everything you don't like shitty, and then bein' a douche to the people who DO like it. Without paying for it, you should really just leave it alone.

Oh and "Bow Down" is awesome, by the way. And I've never worn gym shorts in my life. It's just a sick ass song to headbang to.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Joose said:


> Oh and "Bow Down" is awesome, by the way. And I've never worn gym shorts in my life. It's just a sick ass song to headbang to.



What do Gym Shorts have to do with music? Theyre breezy, loose on the genitals, and show off your legs


----------



## Joose

^Ask adb lol.



adb said:


> yeah TNR was the most consistent (aside from Bow Down, shitty god-awful song for gymshort pitwarriors)


----------



## adb

gymshorts are the clothing of choice for moshing



Ibz_rg said:


> I can certainly read your posts:
> 
> "HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE I like 4 songs EVERYTHING ELSE SUCKS! GO CRY! I LIKE REAL METAL! TECHNO IS FOR PUSSIES! FIGHT ME, BRO!"
> 
> This isn't a "this is how big my dick is" contest. You're quite pretentious and throw around an elitist attitude, yet we've heard nothing from you. Stop trolling a thread about music that people genuinely enjoy with your cocky, snob attitude. If you aren't adding to a thread, you're taking away from it. Express your opinion and move on. Unless someone calls you out on a statement, there's no need to keep adding your $.02 about shit nobody cares about.
> 
> OT: Jason certainly added a huge amount to this album and the writing process in general. The kid can shred harder than a lot of veterans in the industry. And he's my age.


 
look at you. You continually show how utterly horrible you are at arguing. You continually put words in my mouth and perceive my posts the wrong way. I have my opinion, I can discuss this album. Sorry I'm not another fanboy who thinks this is a perfect album


----------



## The McThief

PyramidSmasher said:


> You heard the old version of it?



Yeah dude. I still like Misha's mix more though.


----------



## MikeH

adb said:


> look at you. You continually show how utterly horrible you are at arguing. You continually put words in my mouth and perceive my posts the wrong way. I have my opinion, I can discuss this album. Sorry I'm not another fanboy who thinks this is a perfect album



I'm utterly horrible, yet everyone agrees with my points? Flawed logic, sir.


----------



## adb

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm utterly horrible, yet everyone agrees with my points? Flawed logic, sir.


 
not sure if serious.

I already pm'd you to look up what an ad populum is. I'd suggest googling it.


----------



## Taylor2

Can you guys not get this thread locked?
THX


Not huge on the production....at all, but the songs are fantastic.


----------



## vhmetalx

Taylor said:


> Can you guys not get this thread locked?
> THX



We don't need the thread locked. We need adb banned for being an asshat of a troll. if he didn't like the album as a whole then he shoulda stayed out of the thread.
you don't see me going into threads of bands i don't like and start acting like a 12 year old douchenozzle.

EDIT: 
took em a day to realize you were saying don't get the thread locked.. I thought you were saying lock it... my bad bro.


----------



## goherpsNderp

can't wait to get my copy. BoO shipped before TesseracT, so it might take me a while to get to One. as a compromise i think i'll wear the TesseracT shirt FIRST. lol

i really hope the album doesn't end up being not-so-fresh due to hearing so many snippets from youtube videos and their studio diaries.

EDIT: adb banned? are you serious? go look at the emmure threads and see how people act in there. THEY don't (for the most part) get banned. adb was being pretty civil with his critique of the album but everyone got butt hurt and blew it out of proportion and started mess. even if he WAS "trolling" it's your choice to feed the troll or not. "i liked 4 songs and the rest was filler" actually sounds about what i felt about the latest ATB. but that's far from wiping my ass with the album, ala emmure hate threads.


----------



## Joose

^Dude, anyone that pulls that "You like it, I don't, therefore you're a fanboy." shit is a douche.


----------



## vhmetalx

goherpsNderp said:


> adb banned? are you serious? go look at the emmure threads and see how people act in there. THEY don't (for the most part) get banned. adb was being pretty civil with his critique of the album but everyone got butt hurt and blew it out of proportion and started mess. even if he WAS "trolling" it's your choice to feed the troll or not. "i liked 4 songs and the rest was filler" actually sounds about what i felt about the latest ATB. but that's far from wiping my ass with the album, ala emmure hate threads.



I never said that people who hate on Emmure should get special treatment did I? Hating on other people's music regardless shouldn't be tolerated. I've learnt that (from some elder members on here actually..) and that SHOULD be a general rule anyway. Bashing bands should equal ban. Regardless. 
Especially when you're talking about how their album (that hasn't even been released yet. guy straight says he stole it and doesn't plan on buying it) sucks and that their other material sucks in a thread started by ONE OF THEIR BAND MEMBERS. 
That's my problem with adb.
Don't get this thread locked just because a 12 year old decided to be a douchenozzle and bash a band that obviously some kids who pick on him at school like which makes him hate said band. 


i'm done on the subject. i've stated my  if you wanna discuss more then PM me.


Can't wait for tuesday so I can BUY this album and support a band that truly deserves it.


----------



## MikeH

Alright. No more arguing. It's a disgrace to BOO. If you have problems, please take them to PM or report them to a mod so they can handle it.


----------



## adb

I never said I stole the album, you guys are really grasping for straws. Have you heard of youtube? Yeah, man.

I'm entitled to my opinion. I think Emmure is horse shit but I don't listen to them and care to talk about them.



> ^Dude, anyone that pulls that "You like it, I don't, therefore you're a fanboy." shit is a douche.


 
Again, you guys are HORRIBLE at arguing. You resort to putting words in my mouth to make me seem like a troll. Anyone who thinks this album is perfect is a fanboy. Liking it is fine if you can justify it. Calling any album perfect = fanboy.



> bash a band that obviously some kids who pick on him at school like which makes him hate said band.


 
You guys call me 12 year olds but resort to this sort of arguing? You realize how hilarious the irony is? haha.


----------



## Joose

^Really? Damn dude, you're amazing... I had no idea. I must not have enjoyed every second of the album I heard earlier. Thought I did. Guess I'm a fanboy, even though I never got into TNR and only somewhat got into AHP.

Weird.

Lol, this is stupid. I'm done feeding the big bad troll.


----------



## JamesM

Join forum one month ago. *Check*.
Accumulate 40 posts to truly display community presence. *Check*.
Exercise musical and intellectual superiority. *Check*. 
Shit all over other people's music, taste and minds while contributing nothing, artistic or otherwise. *Check*.

Yep, looks like the douche pool is full, EVERYBODY OUT.

EDIT:
On topic, I bought my BoO shirt "I <3 My BoO" back in the Bow Down days because I opened for them in St. Louis. They're all (assuming the same members are still playing) super rad dudes. We sat and chewed the fat for a good two hours or so about gear and previous shows.


----------



## adb

Joose said:


> ^Really? Damn dude, you're amazing... I had no idea. I must not have enjoyed every second of the album I heard earlier. Thought I did. Guess I'm a fanboy, even though I never got into TNR and only somewhat got into AHP.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> Lol, this is stupid. I'm done feeding the big bad troll.


 
Considering this album has a lot of influence from TNR, I don't know why you wouldn't like it. 

The biggest difference is that Richardson's skills have turned the bands ability to solo from about a 3/10 to a 9/10

in b4 someone calls me a troll or a douche even though I'm actually talking about the band.


----------



## adb

> Join forum one month ago. *Check*.
> Accumulate 40 posts to truly display community presence. *Check*.
> Exercise musical and intellectual superiority. *Check*.
> Shit all over other people's music, taste and minds while contributing nothing, artistic or otherwise. *Check*.
> 
> Yep, looks like the douche pool is full, EVERYBODY OUT.


Join forum one month ago. *Check*.
Listen to new Born of Osiris album. *Check*.
Give an opinion that people cry about because it's not OMG THIS IS PERFECTION. *Check*. 
Get everyone agitated and crying "troll" and "douche" just for having an opinion. *Check*.

Yep, looks like the pool is full from everyone's tears, EVERYBODY IN.


----------



## JamesM

Lol @ adb's edits to try and make his post more clever. 

Enjoy your stay here, however punctual that may be. 



One of the most impressive aspects of playing with BoO was their drummer's set. I THINK this was fall 2009, perhaps 2008--I wasn't the most lucid--and their drummer dragged up a duct taped, beaten old small kit with some tarnished hardware, etc. A quick soundcheck though and it sounded great, I was pretty surprised. HARLOT opened for them (us playing before HARLOT) and their triggered kick sounded weak compared to BoO's. Dude's got some legs on him.


----------



## adb

Am I breaking any rules? Is being opinionated banworthy now? Jesus.

It's like you guys ignore all the positive things I say about this band and just cry troll since I say some negative things.

here are my final opinions on Born of Osiris:

TNR: 7/10 - most consistent minus Bow Down

AHP - 6.5/10 - some great tracks but weaker overall

TD - 6/10 - 4 awesome tracks and the rest I don't like

if you guys would like to contribute I'd like to know your ratings on their discog when you listen to the album


----------



## Randy

^
We can ban at our discretion here. Ratchet down the arguing or I'll be exercising that right.

Also, the avatar's cute but makes you look like a troll.


----------



## ROAR

I don't use numbers to rate things,
I use the tears of small children.
So by harvesting that we can officially come up
with a way to prove your point of "6/10."
Until then, let's divert from your rants and go to something else.

I for one hope to see them sometime this year!
Anyone know of what's going on after this current tour?


----------



## adb

My guess is they'll be on Summer Slaughter.




Randy said:


> ^
> We can ban at our discretion here. Ratchet down the arguing or I'll be exercising that right.
> 
> Also, the avatar's cute but makes you look like a troll.


 
Aight. 

Well, the point of an avatar is to show personality. If people want to take it seriously they can, but it's really not.


----------



## Randy

Well, your account is still active, so some of us get the humor. Just, that coupled with the very recent join date and then _what sounds like_ a very pretentious opinion on things is probably why everyone's hopping down your throat. I don't agree with your opinions on most things but they at least seem thought out and you're entitled to them. Things like "*you guys* are bad at arguing" isn't going to help your case.

Personally, I think you've expressed your view on this album pretty clearly at this point and I don't think you have much else to contribute to this thread anyway... soooo, yeah. Food for thought.


----------



## Prydogga

Jesus christ dude, you're not being called a troll for being opinionated, it's for sliding stuff like this in every remark you make about your opinion.



> I think *Emmure is horse shit *but I don't listen to them and *care to talk about them.*





> Anyone who thinks this album is perfect is a fanboy. Liking it is fine if you can justify it. *Calling any album perfect = fanboy.*





> Sorry I'm not another fanboy who thinks this is a perfect album


----------



## Randy

*Alright guys, no more arguing in here. Period. If you want to fight eachother over personalities, the visitor messages or PM box will do just fine. That's me putting my foot down.*


----------



## adb

Aight.

I just have strong opinions and my pet peeves are when people formulate bad counter-arguements via faulty reasoning (putting words in my mouth, calling me names, etc.)

I was done with this thread before but one comment irked me. I really have nothing else to say about this band right now.


----------



## MikeH

Randy > everyone


----------



## Cynic

Born of Osiris is a pretty cool guy.


----------



## LiamENGL

' Anyone who thinks this album is perfect is a fanboy.'

I'm guilty of this, and I don't care who knows it ^^


----------



## Dan

Cynic said:


> Born of Osiris is a pretty cool guy.



 i like how he does that thing with the guitars and the drums and stuff. 


you get what i mean?


----------



## gunshow86de

Related sidenote;

I'm thoroughly impressed with Merchconnect's efforts now. My pre-order is out for delivery today; a complete 180 from the ATB pre-order which I received 1 month after the release date.


----------



## MikeH

FUCKING LISTEN.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Just got my preorder in the mail, ready to listen, I am excite!


----------



## MikeH

I've never gotten a pre-order early.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Ibz_rg said:


> I've never gotten a pre-order early.



I'm really surprised that I did because when I placed the pre-order it said on the merchconnections page that it would ship the day it was released which I thought was lame but lo and behold it's here a day before scheduled release and I'm jamming out to it right now


----------



## goherpsNderp

parcels app on my phone says it just got sorted in my city. so that usually means it will be here the next day. i don't think i've ever gotten release day delivery before!  (aside from amazon preorders)

really curious about the synthy electronic clips i heard on the amazon preview though. i also went back through the previous 2 albums a few more times and for some reason the lead singers scream sounds different. (sounds more like a non-metal person imitating/mocking metal screaming)

preview clips and youtube are shit quality though so im not going to take it as final product till it's blasting in my car.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

The McThief said:


> Yeah dude. I still like Misha's mix more though.



I think, at least at first, Misha's mix works better for those three songs, and then their own mix works for the rest of their songs. Probably because those 3 were written at a different time, so the writing momentum is different.


----------



## vhmetalx

HOLY GOD I HAVE MY PREORDER EARLY. and nothing is messed up! Merchconnection god their shit together! This is amazing.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

vhmetalx said:


> HOLY GOD I HAVE MY PREORDER EARLY. and nothing is messed up! Merchconnection god their shit together! This is amazing.



Wish I could say the same, I got my cd and shirt but the damn cardboard envelope it was shipped in had a hole in it and there is a crack in the cd case and I didn't get my fucking poster and I paid the extra charge for the damn poster tube too


----------



## MikeH

Received.


----------



## KoenDercksen

I didn't receive this one yet and I didn't receive TesseracT either. Fuck.


----------



## Joose

Got mine today too! Shit sounds huuuuge in my car.

As much as I loved Misha's mixes, this is great. Finally, something to get "In Dreams" and "Speaker of the Dead" outta my stereo for more than 15 minutes haha.


----------



## Tree

Anyone know where I can get a copy of the fake leak that Sumerian put out a while back?
I'm doing a presentation on media ethics and piracy, and would love to use it


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l




----------



## Dickicker

i got mine


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Ok, so I emailed merchconnections about me not receiving my poster with my pre-order and they said that if you purchased the poster tube for the poster with the pre-order is that it will arrive separately from the cd and shirt, just wanted to post this to let others know and give them a heads up.


----------



## The McThief

I apologize to anyone if I came off as a douche for my opinions too.


----------



## DVRP

The new video is so sick. Very well done. Now I really really want to see them live.


----------



## Gitte

chasedowbr00t4l said:


>




EBMM GAS Galore!!!  Great Video!!


----------



## The McThief

PyramidSmasher said:


> I think, at least at first, Misha's mix works better for those three songs, and then their own mix works for the rest of their songs. Probably because those 3 were written at a different time, so the writing momentum is different.



Yeah dude I feel ya. Btw, I'm really sorry if I came across as a douche in my last few posts on this thread. When I read what I said now, it sounded pretty douchey.


----------



## goherpsNderp

package tracking fail.....





IT CAME TODAY (late) AND I CAN'T STOP LISTENING!!!!! >


----------



## LOGfanforever90

Honestly though, did they even record rhythm guitar for this album? All I hear is bass.


----------



## Cadavuh

chasedowbr00t4l said:


>




God that song is fucking amazing.


----------



## Cogito

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Honestly though, did they even record rhythm guitar for this album? All I hear is bass.


haha i believe its called an 8-sting bro


----------



## vhmetalx

Cogito said:


> haha i believe its called an 8-sting bro



Haha I believe its called a 7 string tuned to drop G bro. 
no 8 string on this record.


----------



## MikeH

This is my favorite album of 2011. No questions asked. Don't need other music.


----------



## FretWizard88

This album is a 4.5 / 5 for me right now. I rarely ever give a perfect 5 so this is pretty much the most amazing album I have heard so far this year! That flutter bar and killswitch solo in song 5 makes me want to beat up mothers.


----------



## MikeH

Thus far, I think Devastate and Behold are my favorite tracks, with Recreate being an honorable mention. Mainly because Jason is a monster.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Ibz_rg said:


> Thus far, I think Devastate and Behold are my favorite tracks, with Recreate being an honorable mention. Mainly because Jason is a monster.



+1 for Behold, upon first listen earlier this afternoon I literally said "HOLY SHIT!"


----------



## MikeH

I know! I was in shock when the leads kicked in. I was like "DUH FUCK?!"


----------



## TXDeathMetal

Ibz_rg said:


> I know! I was in shock when the leads kicked in. I was like "*DUH WINNING!*"



FIXED!


----------



## wannabguitarist

Ibz_rg said:


> I know! I was in shock when the leads kicked in. I was like "DUH FUCK?!"



Best song ever.


----------



## Kruxx

Good to hear most are getting the Pre orders on time or early, mine left a few days ago aswell but they say its going to take 10-14 days to get down here at the bottom of the world lol, maybe with all the orders going so well i might get lucky and have it in a week or so.

Its so fucking hard not to go to youtube and have a listen, i've only heard Follow the signs but i'm hanging in there for the CD, i'll just flog the shit out of TNR till it gets here i think.


----------



## MikeH

You won't even find it on Youtube. Sumerian is pretty quick to attack the videos.


----------



## Kruxx

> Sumerian is pretty quick to attack the videos


Well that's kinda cool, and it gets rid of the itch to have a look see.

And Anthony, that story is pure goldhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/anthony.html i love hearing about stuff like that, and on a side note, The Faceless are godly but i'm not surprised he could play their songs with ease, the dudes a monster


----------



## vhmetalx

I wanna know Jason's secrets on how he's so smooth and has such good technique. He should make an account and tell us.. lol.


----------



## TXDeathMetal

vhmetalx said:


> I wanna know Jason's secrets on how he's so smooth and has such good technique. He should make an account and tell us.. lol.



Probably tons and tons of practice, I know that upon getting Chris Letchford of Scale The Summit's "Guitar Technique Book" is that some of the exercises were quite hard for me at first but after playing through them over and over and over again is that I've noticed they are becoming easier and easier each time


----------



## goherpsNderp

loving the album. only thing i don't like is how the album kinda winds down too quickly in the last track. just the noodling leads and what not. i guess i'm just used to albums going out with a big bang instead.

otherwise this album has crushed me into a fine man goop and then used it as hair gel.


----------



## MikeH

goherpsNderp said:


> loving the album. only thing i don't like is how the album kinda winds down too quickly in the last track. just the noodling leads and what not. i guess i'm just used to albums going out with a big bang instead.
> 
> otherwise this album has crushed me into a fine man goop and then used it as hair gel.



I feel like it was a big bang for them. They've never had such solos and leads on an album. And Jason just destroys the universe on that track.


----------



## Rob87

I just got the album off of Amazon. Can't listen to the full thing until tomorrow


----------



## Kavnar

Wow.
Thoroughly enjoying this album. For me this is their best release! Love it!


----------



## ItWillDo

Lee if you happen to see this message, congratulations with the new album it blew my fucking brains out. I have to admit that I was hoping for another 'The New Reign' after the release of 'A Higher Place', but this is so much fucking better than anything I expected. TNR used to be my favorite album, but it has been pushed to a second place by this masterpiece. 

Keep doing what you guys do best!


----------



## Guamskyy

I love the first four songs of the album and then my favorite is dissimulation( has awesome keys and pretty sexy sweeps) good album BOO!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Anthony said:


> As far as technique, what I have learned from many people is that EVERYTHING must be practiced slowly, and with strength. Every note must be hammered or pulled off or picked with strength. Long deep stretches on the fret board help too.
> 
> Recording is a very important aspect also, Bulb is a very big advocate of his. He developed his strong picking technique by recording himself, and practicing playing hard because it sounded best on recordings.



Definitely the best way to get sick at guitar. Since I've been doing these things, my playing ability has increased tenfold.


----------



## nojyeloot

View attachment 19440


----------



## vhmetalx

In honor of the Album officially being released today i'm wearing my pre order shirt and listening to the album alllllllll dayyyyyyyyyy. 
Love this album so much. 
Yes I am going a little fanboy-ish for this album, but you know what, fuck you. I don't care. Because this album rocks.


----------



## nojyeloot

Just got done w/ my first listen though. 4.5 stars. Well done BoO. Love how they've progressed.

NOW listening to A Higher Place. Only listened to it about 3x before (I know...). It's a _really_ good album. Under rated.


----------



## ROAR

When the fuck did they get Muhammed Suicmez...

This album just amazes me day after day. <3 hahahaha


----------



## vhmetalx

ROAR said:


> When the fuck did they get Muhammed Suicmez...


 We finally found out why Necrophagist hasn't put out a new album for so many years!


----------



## ROAR

hahhaahah
I saw on the Casey Sabol thread that him, Muhammed, and Jari
are working on an album together. hahhah
/offtopic.


----------



## josh pelican

Straight up Faceless-like shit on this album. Diggin' it lots.


----------



## Lukifer

Wait so muhamed is in BoO now? I'm new to them but didn't know that. Dude was a pretty good player! Man I can't wait to here this album now!!! I hope its in stores local to me!!!


----------



## Tree

He's not really in BOO 

Jason is just being compared to him


----------



## Lukifer

Ooh I'm dumb. Totally missed that!!! I'll say it for u all, what an ass hat!


----------



## NovaReaper

The production on this sounds SO bad. I can't even tell what the music sounds like because all I hear is guitars that are EQ'd so flat that they actually create a tonal black hole and suck the entire mix inwards.


----------



## MikeH

Did you torrent it?


----------



## NovaReaper

Nope, friend's CD.


----------



## MikeH

Then you are quite tone deaf, sir. I can hear everything quite well. So well that I'm learning the solo in Recreate by ear.


----------



## NovaReaper

Ibz_rg said:


> Then you are quite tone deaf, sir. I can hear everything quite well. So well that I'm learning the solo in Recreate by ear.



Lol, I know around here I can get banned for this but you might want to learn what the term "tone deaf" means. I can distinguish pitches fine and have relative pitch. I just can't hear a damn thing the rhythm guitars are doing when they're not playing 000 0 0 0 0 000000 0000.


----------



## MikeH

Not trying to get all up in ya' grill, ya heard? We've already had too much argument in this thread. But I seem to be able to hear them just fine. Maybe it was just bad speakers or something?


----------



## ROAR

I haven't experienced what you have sir...
I like this production a lot. It's great and I 
haven't stopped listening to this cd for days.
And I got mine in the mail today as well!
Though I like to keep mine packaged.


----------



## thefool

yeah i think the production on this album is awesome, id give the album 5/5 ive listened to it all the way through already today and there is some superb guitar playing. I'm super impressed and can't wait to see them at the New England Metal and Hardcore Fest.


----------



## metal_sam14

I think this is a really good album, congrats to the guys from BoO 

this thread also needs a lot less douchbaggery, if you dont like the album, the production or the songs, explain why in a sensible manner, not like a bunch of fucking 5 year old school kids fighting over which of their dads could beat the other dads up.


----------



## ROAR

Well... FYI.
My dad could beat up your dad.


----------



## NovaReaper

metal_sam14 said:


> this thread also needs a lot less douchbaggery, if you dont like the album, the production or the songs, explain why in a sensible manner,



Did I not do that?


----------



## MikeH

My dad's a Marine! He would beat your dad's ass!


Also, I plan to steal Lee's JPX7 this Friday. But if he asks, it wasn't me.


----------



## Lukifer

So BoO is in tulsa tonight. I forgot it was tonight. I really want to go but I had made other plans for tonight. Moral dilemma going on right now!!!!


----------



## Guitarman700

Lukifer said:


> So BoO is in tulsa tonight. I forgot it was tonight. I really want to go but I had made other plans for tonight. Moral dilemma going on right now!!!!



*DO IT*


----------



## MikeH

If you don't go, you'll regret it. Obviously the plans you had were with someone whom you see on a regular basis. They'll be there tomorrow. Don't miss BOO.


----------



## DVRP

Having heard both mixes; the misha demos and album versions. Both have great things about them. Im glad Boo went with this one though. It just sounds more like Boo imo. But who the hell cares about a mix in the end anyways. Its about the music and composition, and I really think they out did themselves on this one. The maturity of the writing in comparison to older albums is great. Everything seems to have come together perfectly on this album. I really hope Boo keeps progressing like this from album to album.


----------



## Mexi

fantastic album. definitely one of my favs for 2011 so far, with TesseracT's "One" in close second.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

After hearing this album a few times, I can't wait to see them in my hometown with The Faceless and Veil of Maya.


----------



## fredw138

Got the new CD today. I gotta admit, I wasn't a huge fan of Born of Osiris. "A Higher Place" was good, but in a "this band shows a lot of promise" or a "at least they are doing something different with the -core genre."

I popped this disc in, however, and was absolutely blown away. I love how the synths are layered over the heavy guitar. I also feel like the song structures were given more thought (New Reign was a little too chaotic, with no themes really repeating anywhere). The production was phenomenal too, and some of the electronic parts are really powerful and haunting. 

Not to mention it's crushingly brutal!!


----------



## goherpsNderp

convinced my friend of it's awesomeness via text. he stayed up till midnight so he could get it on itunes. LOVES it. lol "oh my god best yet"

kicking myself because i left the cd at home today. sounds so damn good in my car too. makes me wish i ALSO had a 7 string so i could do the drop G and learn BoO tunes and tunes off the new TesseracT........... whenever it arrives....... if ever.


----------



## Joose

fredw138 said:


> Got the new CD today. I gotta admit, I wasn't a huge fan of Born of Osiris. "A Higher Place" was good, but in a "this band shows a lot of promise" or a "at least they are doing something different with the -core genre."
> 
> I popped this disc in, however, and was absolutely blown away. I love how the synths are layered over the heavy guitar. I also feel like the song structures were given more thought (New Reign was a little too chaotic, with no themes really repeating anywhere). The production was phenomenal too, and some of the electronic parts are really powerful and haunting.
> 
> Not to mention it's crushingly brutal!!



This.

Even though I listened to "A Higher Place" quite a bit, this is just miles ahead of it. I can hear the "New Reign" influence on the album, but it's so much better it's crazy.

Well done, gentlemen.

10/10 in my book. That's rare, honestly.


----------



## Ruination19D

Just got the new album as well, really liking it, so much better than A Higher Place, however The New Reign will always be my favorite since it's just so different. I will say that I did like Bulb's production of Recreate and Singularity over the final album versions.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Really diggin the album and the production is chilllll, lots of bass over guitars but i'd rather have that over no audible bass = the mix is heavy!


----------



## Joose

The synths in the beginning of "Singularity" add so much. Shit like this makes me wanna look for a keyboardist lol.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've switched to only really listening to this album.

The musicianship is incredible and the album warrants multiple repeat listens.

Most of the tracks blow me away, and like has been said some of the keys parts are really haunting, bordering on chilling.

I also give this 10/10.


----------



## Joose

I really wasn't sure about the production at first, kinda like I was unsure about Spencer in Periphery.

But just like Spencer, it's phenomenal. I want that bass tone, so bad, for our album.

I need to learn to trust the decisions these bands make. I mean, they're fantastic musicians, there's no way they were gonna let something that sounds like shit hit the shelves.


----------



## MikeH

Is it just me or does the vocal part at 1:24 in Two Worlds of Design sound exactly like Brandon from VoM?


----------



## KoenDercksen

I still didn't get my preorder. Fucking Merchconnection


----------



## MikeH

The "In Progress Sumerian Wall-o-Fame"


----------



## vhmetalx

^^ Am jealous. I want the Veil of Maya and The Faceless posters. I have the other two lol.


----------



## adb

I have that faceless poster, they're the only sumerian band worthy of my wall






old pic but meh, only thing different is I have a cynic postcard


----------



## MikeH

adb said:


> I have that faceless poster, they're the only sumerian band worthy of my wall








Flattered you put me in your signature as well.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I was just about to write what if The Faceless, BOO, VoM, and Periphery toured together... then went to the Faceless myspace to see whats goin down... and holy shit! Just as good IMO but Europe instead


----------



## Guitarman700

Wookieslayer said:


> I was just about to write what if The Faceless, BOO, VoM, and Periphery toured together... then went to the Faceless myspace to see whats goin down... and holy shit! Just as good IMO but Europe instead


HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.


----------



## vhmetalx

Yeah I saw that the first day The Faceless posted that up on FB. I am still SEVERELY depressed thats not a North American tour.


----------



## KoenDercksen

Got the CD today, awesome. 

"POSTER SENT SEPERATELY" sucks though


----------



## dymo

yeah you guys get a lot of cool shows over there,now its our turn! haha jk

i would enjoy this tour even more if veil of maya's id wasn't full of boring songs!


----------



## Guitarman700

Just listened to this all the way through in one sitting. Possible album of the year here. Simply stunning. You boys done good.


----------



## adb

vhmetalx said:


> Yeah I saw that the first day The Faceless posted that up on FB. I am still SEVERELY depressed thats not a North American tour.


 
^


----------



## The Honorable

vhmetalx said:


> Yeah I saw that the first day The Faceless posted that up on FB. I am still SEVERELY depressed thats not a North American tour.



FFFFUUUU THIS THIS THIS. Why can't this tour be in NA?! Maybe I'll get lucking and BoO will come around with Conducting From the Grave. Now THAT would be amazing!


----------



## adb

One word: GOROD.


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Fuckin' sick album, i'm glad the three song teaser hyped me up so much for the album AND it didn't disappoint!


----------



## Guitarman700

adb said:


> One word: GOROD.




Pretending that tour isn't happening is the only way I can contain my disappointment that its not coming anywhere near me.


----------



## dymo

can you guys tell me how they do that deep sound in two worlds of design? its 00:43-01:00. it sounds brutal!


----------



## Gitte

for me ( if gold cobra doesnt suck  ), the discovery is and will be the album of the year!! i just cant stop listening to it!


----------



## goherpsNderp

dymo said:


> can you guys tell me how they do that deep sound in two worlds of design? its 00:43-01:00. it sounds brutal!



push down on their tremolo/vibrato/whatever bar on their guitars as soon as they hit that last note. it's also known as a "dive bomb" i believe.


----------



## MikeH

Just got back from seeing BOO the 2nd time in a month. They did amazingly, as expected. Changed up their set a bit and played a chunk of old stuff before getting in to The Discovery material. Also, I had the pleasure of capturing a little treat for you all to drool over.







THE FIRST AND ONLY JPXI7!










I apologize for the cell phone quality pictures.

Lee was telling me that his JPX7 was having some problems and he took it in to the shop to have it fixed. This was his loner. But he talked to the guy and said he would just trade him guitars. I played it. Be jealous.


----------



## The McThief

Ibz_rg said:


> Just got back from seeing BOO the 2nd time in a month. They did amazingly, as expected. Changed up their set a bit and played a chunk of old stuff before getting in to The Discovery material. Also, I had the pleasure of capturing a little treat for you all to drool over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FIRST AND ONLY JPXI7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the cell phone quality pictures.
> 
> Lee was telling me that his JPX7 was having some problems and he took it in to the shop to have it fixed. This was his loner. But he talked to the guy and said he would just trade him guitars. I played it. Be jealous.


It's so beautiful! Btw, when they play live, do they drop their 6th string to c on their 7 stringers for the old material? I've always wondered this because I've never seen them live


----------



## MikeH

They have two guitars each. (Well, Jason has 3.) One tuned to normal Drop G, which is GDGCFAD, and then another that is double dropped, which is GCGCFAD. The double dropped is used for older songs that just use 6.


----------



## The McThief

Ibz_rg said:


> They have two guitars each. (Well, Jason has 3.) One tuned to normal Drop G, which is GDGCFAD, and then another that is double dropped, which is GCGCFAD. The double dropped is used for older songs that just use 6.



Ah that's what I figured. Thanks for the info dude


----------



## vhmetalx

Whats so different about the JPXI7? Sorry if its an obvious answer..


----------



## MikeH

Different color (obviously), 20" radius, thinner neck, and a deeper cutaway.


----------



## vhmetalx

and there's only one? Why doesn't Petrucci have it?!


----------



## Joose

vhmetalx said:


> and there's only one? Why doesn't Petrucci have it?!



His do all that on their own, it's magical.



...what?


----------



## Brennan

I know the album just came out, but is there a chance someone might have/be making a tab for Last Straw? I've been trying to play around with it, but I'm horrible at learning by ear.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Brennan said:


> I know the album just came out, but is there a chance someone might have/be making a tab for Last Straw? I've been trying to play around with it, but I'm horrible at learning by ear.



I got a tab of the one lead part, want that?


----------



## Brennan

PyramidSmasher said:


> I got a tab of the one lead part, want that?


Yes please!


----------



## vhmetalx

Does anyone have tabs for anything from this album? I'm learning Ascension by watching a cover on youtube/ear (the cover is actually spot on. done by LiamENGL, he's on here isnt he?) but any other songs? 
@Lee any plans on a tab book? I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## mikernaut

Yeah I'd love to see more tab books from certain bands like BOO, The Faceless , Veil of Maya etc. I'd buy those up on the spot.

track 11 "the omniscient" ,the beginning of it totally reminds me of some music from the Silent Hill series. eerie. which is a cool thing.


----------



## Lukifer

So yesterday I really sat down and listened to The Discovery. Great album from my first listen!! I can definitely tell that its going to grow on me more and more as I listen. Im listening to Devildrivers new album Beast right now and I definitely dig BoO more!


----------



## yellowv

Listening to The Discovery for the first time right now. Loving it so far.


----------



## Guitarman700

Just bought a second copy of this, the one with Bulb's mixes. Still not sure which one I prefer.


----------



## Cynic

Misha's instrumental mix sounds nice and suited to their style, but the vocal mix is super loud and harsh. :/


----------



## NaYoN

Cynic said:


> Misha's instrumental mix sounds nice and suited to their style, but the vocal mix is super loud and harsh. :/



Misha's mix sounds like Periphery. This band is not Periphery. While he has a unique style, everything he does ends up sounding very similar. I'd rather have BOO have their own sound. Also, the keyboards are way better on the album.


----------



## drmosh

Guitarman700 said:


> HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.



oh shit. sick!
Gorod too, I think I will poop


----------



## wvarnado

BOO is definitely one of the best bands I've ever listened to. They are on my list of bands to see live before I die for sure! Fuckin' Bow Down!


----------



## ECGuitars

So fucking devastated they were denied entry into Canada and I was supposed to see them April 9th in Vancouver, I was going specifically for them. Can't even believe it.


----------



## Cynic

NaYoN said:


> Misha's mix sounds like Periphery. This band is not Periphery. While he has a unique style, everything he does ends up sounding very similar. I'd rather have BOO have their own sound. Also, the keyboards are way better on the album.



wha?

The guitars and bass are way harsh on the album.


----------



## BlackMesa

Just bought The Discovery yesterday and I'm blown the fuck away!!! Ive got a new band to add to must see this year. Bought it due reading about them on the forums here. Wow am i glad I joined ss. In the couple of months Ive been here Ive found out about some great bands. Especially BOO and Periphery.


----------



## space frog

Wow. The discovery is a masterpiece. 
/endofthread


----------



## DVRP

ECGuitars said:


> So fucking devastated they were denied entry into Canada and I was supposed to see them April 9th in Vancouver, I was going specifically for them. Can't even believe it.


THAT SUCKS. Makes me glad I was too broke for a ticket. I also was going to go specifically for them!


----------



## PyramidSmasher

NaYoN said:


> Misha's mix sounds like Periphery. This band is not Periphery. While he has a unique style, everything he does ends up sounding very similar. I'd rather have BOO have their own sound. Also, the keyboards are way better on the album.


 
I disagree about Singularity and Follow The Signs. It just sounded too rough/messy on the album for me. Especially vocals/keyboards.


----------



## ECGuitars

DVRP said:


> THAT SUCKS. Makes me glad I was too broke for a ticket. I also was going to go specifically for them!




Yeah dude I'm gutted, I'm kinda clinging to the hope that it's an early April Fools joke... But who knows


----------



## Opeth666

this album slays! the Production is A FUCKIN MAZING!


----------



## NaYoN

Cynic said:


> wha?
> 
> The guitars and bass are way harsh on the album.



That has nothing to do with my comment you quoted? I said nothing about the harshness of the guitars and bass on the album?


----------



## metalman_ltd

Just bought the discovery today loved it!! Was everything I was hoping it would be.


----------



## yellowv

This album blew my mind. Album of the year so far for sure. Fucking amazing.


----------



## Cynic

NaYoN said:


> That has nothing to do with my comment you quoted? I said nothing about the harshness of the guitars and bass on the album?



I felt like stating why I prefer the bonus mixes over the album songs.


----------



## space frog

is there a tab thread for boo here? id love to learn recreate... or anyone knows what tuning they play in?


----------



## Guamskyy

space frog said:


> is there a tab thread for boo here? id love to learn recreate... or anyone knows what tuning they play in?


 
There's a tab on UG for recreate, and it's pretty spot on. They play in drop G on 7s.


----------



## vhmetalx

guambomb832 said:


> There's a tab on UG for recreate, and it's pretty spot on. They play in drop G on 7s.


 I second this. Using it to learn it right now. So far everything is 100% correct.


----------



## space frog

guambomb832 said:


> There's a tab on UG for recreate, and it's pretty spot on. They play in drop G on 7s.



Oh. Shit missed that one. I'm so fkin going to learn this today.
Thanx.


----------



## MikeH

I'm so pumped someone tabbed this out. Been trying to learn the solo by ear. Was not happening.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I started tabbing Ascension and Singularity, but I use TabIt instead. I could upload the MIDI files if anyone wants to transfer them to GP though?


----------



## DVRP

Lee if you see this; Why were you guys denied entry into Canada?


----------



## MikeH

From David's Facebook:


> Two of us have DUIs and one of us has another shit small charge. we normally have no problems. I guess sometimes they let it slide and sometimes they will give you a hard time. We are all bummed:/ sorry guys.


----------



## DVRP

That's a bummer!


----------



## gunshow86de

If I had to venture a guess, I'd say the bass player was in possession. You ever just look at someone and know they, um, "partake?" 

Also, the Recreate video with YouTube 1911 is pretty hilarious;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_rVQiywVw0&feature=player_embedded

EDIT: Damn, it won't embed with the 1911. Just open it in YouTube.


----------



## space frog

seriously recreate is my song of the moment. the mood never stops its amazing. and i love that weird lead. fuck im in love with a soundwave.


----------



## vhmetalx

space frog said:


> seriously recreate is my song of the moment. the mood never stops its amazing. and i love that weird lead. fuck im in love with a soundwave.



When you play the flutters at 11 on the amp and playing along with the song you fall INTENSELY more in love with the song. 
Born of Osiris seriously outdid themselves with this.


----------



## space frog

^must.do.


----------



## vhmetalx

^As soon as I posted that I had to go play the song like.. 3 times in a row. God that 24 fret flutter on the high D string gets me everytime! Sends chills down my spine. (I say High D string cause their High E is tuned to D. Didn't wanna confuse anyone..)


----------



## space frog

Lol I did the exact same thing. And... well...


----------



## baboisking

When I heard "Follow the Signs" with the new production, I was disappointed. I basically lost interest in the whole album (I know, completely unfair)

Then I went and listened to it. GOOD LORD. The songwriting is astounding, and the production is not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I'm kind of in shock...


----------



## wade_mcbeath

I may be a bit late to this, but I just picked up 'The Discovery'. All I can say is "Oh my fuck!" this album is so good, I've listened to it around 10 times now and I'm still picking up little bits I missed before, I also checked out their studio vids and I'm unsure, but is this album tracked entirely with an Axe Fx? or did they just use it for some solo's etc? Either way I'm really glad I saw this thread and checked them out, such a great band, thanks sevenstring.org once again for informing me about some more great artists


----------



## Lukifer

Something that has suprised me is the layering and the subtleties with the record!! The more I listen the more I pick up and the more it captivates me!! Im still fairly new to BoO so I started listening at the right time I guess!! So heavy but so artful. Something I search for daily!


----------



## Kruxx

I've had the CD for three days now and I'm loving it.

There are some really tasty guitar bits on there that's for sure, it's nice hearing the bass up in the mix aswell, to be honest i like the mix as a whole. I really dig "Ascension" and "Shaping the Masterpiece" but theres really no track i dislike on the whole CD, and really what more could i ask for from their first full length.

Plus the hoodie is sweet


----------



## NaYoN

Kruxx said:


> I've had the CD for three days now and I'm loving it.
> 
> There are some really tasty guitar bits on there that's for sure, it's nice hearing the bass up in the mix aswell, to be honest i like the mix as a whole. I really dig "Ascension" and "Shaping the Masterpiece" but theres really no track i dislike on the whole CD, and really what more could i ask for from their first full length.
> 
> Plus the hoodie is sweet



It's their third full length? Or are you referring to their previous albums being shorter?


----------



## space frog

Kruxx said:


> I've had the CD for three days now and I'm loving it.
> 
> There are some really tasty guitar bits on there that's for sure, it's nice hearing the bass up in the mix aswell, to be honest i like the mix as a whole. I really dig "Ascension" and "Shaping the Masterpiece" but theres really no track i dislike on the whole CD, and really what more could i ask for from their first full length.
> 
> Plus the hoodie is sweet



this. the bass is really present and it makes this so much heavier.


----------



## NaYoN

space frog said:


> this. the bass is really present and it makes this so much heavier.



Indeed. The bass in the beginning of Behold is the last straw (ha ha) that pushes it over the top.


----------



## Kruxx

Yeah i was talking about the length NaYoN, i look at both of the last two CD's as EP's but most likely i was wrong i guess, but "A Higher Place" was like 31 minutes and i think "The new Reign" was only about 20 or somthing. This new one is 50 minutes plus of goodness.

I Really hope they manage to make it over this way at some point this year, i would dearly love to catch them live.


----------



## space frog

NaYoN said:


> Indeed. The bass in the beginning of Behold is the last straw (ha ha) that pushes it over the top.



dont force bad puns
lol kidding but yeah, I also love how XIV flows with Behold.


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys,

Thank you so much for all of the kind words regarding the album! I'm glad to see everyone is enjoying it for the most part, it means a lot to all of us. Just wanted to answer to those who directed questions toward me.
We did get denied entry to Canada, unfortunately it's not an april fools joke. Everyone seems to think we got caught with drugs at the border, but we had nothing. It was more in regards to some of our criminal records. We do hope to make it up to Canada as soon as we can, playing shows in Canada is always a good time.
Thanks for the compliments in Recreate! I plan on doing an instructional video on the flutter lead and the solo for that song in the near future, as we may have some cool guitarworld video opportunities coming up! Jason will most likely do something from Behold.
And yes the entire record was done with axefx. Shit rules!

Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## jymellis

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the kind words regarding the album! I'm glad to see everyone is enjoying it for the most part, it means a lot to all of us. Just wanted to answer to those who directed questions toward me.
> We did get denied entry to Canada, unfortunately it's not an april fools joke. Everyone seems to think we got caught with drugs at the border, but we had nothing. It was more in regards to some of our criminal records. We do hope to make it up to Canada as soon as we can, playing shows in Canada is always a good time.
> Thanks for the compliments in Recreate! I plan on doing an instructional video on the flutter lead and the solo for that song in the near future, as we may have some cool guitarworld video opportunities coming up! Jason will most likely do something from Behold.
> And yes the entire record was done with axefx. Shit rules!
> 
> Talk to you guys soon!


 
your the man, you come to cinci again lemme know before the show and we shall chill


----------



## vhmetalx

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Jason will most likely do something from Behold.



Damn straight he will. 
lol but seriously. Amazing work Lee. Come back to sac soon! and can't wait for the instructionals


----------



## space frog

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the kind words regarding the album! I'm glad to see everyone is enjoying it for the most part, it means a lot to all of us. Just wanted to answer to those who directed questions toward me.
> We did get denied entry to Canada, unfortunately it's not an april fools joke. Everyone seems to think we got caught with drugs at the border, but we had nothing. It was more in regards to some of our criminal records. We do hope to make it up to Canada as soon as we can, playing shows in Canada is always a good time.
> Thanks for the compliments in Recreate! I plan on doing an instructional video on the flutter lead and the solo for that song in the near future, as we may have some cool guitarworld video opportunities coming up! Jason will most likely do something from Behold.
> And yes the entire record was done with axefx. Shit rules!
> 
> Talk to you guys soon!



Wow can't wait to see that video for Recreate!! I'm trying to get those flutters down but man theres some weird shit going on 

But man, that sucks that you were denied entry in canada... fkin customs  hope you can make it here soon


----------



## Joose

Y'all need to come to Jacksonville, FL again! That show with Caliban, After The Burial and All Shall Perish was incredible. We don't get awesome shows like that around here very often anymore.


----------



## goherpsNderp

i want to know why the chorus to the second song is "it's a car ride all night"


----------



## Guitarman700

goherpsNderp said:


> i want to know why the chorus to the second song is "it's a car ride all night"



 
Now I can't unhear that!


----------



## space frog

oh well in the end I figured out the flutters I guess I just put a cover up on my youtube, if you want to check it out


----------



## Lukifer

Frog I thought you had a tennis ball on your neck!! Was gonna be like what in the hell! Is that like a sweat band or something?? Pretty sweet cover though man!


----------



## vhmetalx

I gotta put up my cover tomorrow... I need to fix one part of the solo though..


----------



## space frog

Lukifer said:


> Frog I thought you had a tennis ball on your neck!! Was gonna be like what in the hell! Is that like a sweat band or something?? Pretty sweet cover though man!



lmao it is a sweat band lol, and thx man


----------



## The McThief

space frog said:


> oh well in the end I figured out the flutters I guess I just put a cover up on my youtube, if you want to check it out




I already commented and subbed, but I'm so jealous of your skills man.


----------



## sakeido

baboisking said:


> When I heard "Follow the Signs" with the new production, I was disappointed. I basically lost interest in the whole album (I know, completely unfair)
> 
> Then I went and listened to it. GOOD LORD. The songwriting is astounding, and the production is not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I'm kind of in shock...



I heard Follow the Signs with the old mix.. it was terrible. New mix is thick, full and ballsy. Can't imagine the album with a different mix.. it wouldn't be an improvement. 

Such a sick disc too - haven't stopped listening to it since I got it.


----------



## trashed

first of all, i want to say hi to everybody, since this is my first post.

my question is, that i read before in this topic that BoO uses two 7strings with
G D G C F A D and G C G C F A D tunings. As far as i know, they play their old songs on the second, cause its basically a drop C with an extra lower string. 

Logically it seems normal, but i must ask, 'cause im not well educated in theory, can one play everytime in that double dropped tuning? Does it worth it?


----------



## space frog

^welcome aboard!!
and for your question, if by dbl drop you mean having a low F in addition to the already dropped C, then i wouldnt realky see the point. you would be able to do sus2 chords very easily, but they really dont sound that good that low... drop c with a g or drop g are preferable options.



The McThief said:


> I already commented and subbed, but I'm so jealous of your skills man.



hey thanks a lot man!


----------



## MikeH

Double dropped = GCGCFAD


----------



## DVRP

I desperately want to see Boo live. Hoping for a tour through Vancouver this summer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Metalus

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the kind words regarding the album! I'm glad to see everyone is enjoying it for the most part, it means a lot to all of us. Just wanted to answer to those who directed questions toward me.
> We did get denied entry to Canada, unfortunately it's not an april fools joke. Everyone seems to think we got caught with drugs at the border, but we had nothing. It was more in regards to some of our criminal records. We do hope to make it up to Canada as soon as we can, playing shows in Canada is always a good time.
> Thanks for the compliments in Recreate! I plan on doing an instructional video on the flutter lead and the solo for that song in the near future, as we may have some cool guitarworld video opportunities coming up! Jason will most likely do something from Behold.
> And yes the entire record was done with axefx. Shit rules!
> 
> Talk to you guys soon!



Any chance we could get a little insight on what you used amp and cab wise off of the Axe-Fx for the album? The lead tone is incredibly badass  I've heard rumors that you guys used the Energyball sim throughout. Any truth to this?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

If you enjoy The Discovery, also check out the newest Anomalous album OHMnivalent, they are similar albums. Both are very low tuned Progressive Death Metal with sweeping dynamics throughout. Both display Meshuggah-influenced shred with amazing musicianship.


----------



## space frog

Ibz_rg said:


> Double dropped = GCGCFAD



my bad, disregard my last post then.

also i might try to figure out automatic motion in the near future. ill post a video once its done if you guys want to learn it too.


----------



## HighGain510

Never listened to Born of Osiris before but Ryan suggested I grab The Discovery and I'm glad I did!  Been listening to it non-stop for a few days, SO GOOD!  Now I need to go back and listen to their older stuff. Are their previous albums similar to this one or was this a departure from what they played before?


----------



## Triple7

This is a huge step up from their previous albums, but that is strictly my opinion.


----------



## gunshow86de

Triple7 said:


> This is a huge step up from their previous albums, but that is strictly my opinion.





The older albums aren't bad. They were very young, and the songwriting on the older albums reflects that. Some great riffs and stuff, but they good parts would change after 5 seconds. Sort of A.D.D. style of riff writing. The new album is fantastic and shows a ton of progress from them.

IMO, of course.


----------



## Larrikin666

gunshow86de said:


> The older albums aren't bad. They were very young



They're still pretty damn young.


----------



## DVRP

Larrikin666 said:


> They're still pretty damn young.



Its really quite inspiring.


----------



## mikernaut

There's still some really good grooves and melodies on the older stuff. But also maybe slightly more chuggy and raw in parts.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

mikernaut said:


> There's still some really good grooves and melodies on the older stuff. But also maybe slightly more chuggy and raw in parts.




Empires Erased is still amazing as well


----------



## metalman_ltd

Yes BOO is coming to Rochester on the 14 I'm pumped!


----------



## NaYoN

Also Now Arise is pretty good too. The production is kinda off, but the song is amazing. My favorite song of all time. The beginning is kinda weird but afterwards it's just... amazing. The lyrics too.


----------



## trashed

Ibz_rg said:


> Double dropped = GCGCFAD




thx for the answers, i think then i'll go with the double dropped tuning


----------



## slackerpo

how would you tune for a 4 string bass, to play the discovery and a the new reign shit?.


----------



## JamesM

I've been listening to this today, got my hands on it. 

I will say one thing. It seems they learned how to actually play their guitars, and with a fucking vengeance. Sick playing.


----------



## space frog

slackerpo said:


> how would you tune for a 4 string bass, to play the discovery and a the new reign shit?.




prolly drop g but that would mean you will need to restring your bass with cables.


----------



## JamesM

^I just use rebar.


----------



## NaYoN

I think the bass tone on The Discovery is sick! How can I achieve it? I'm not familiar with making bass tones.


----------



## MikeH

1. Buy an EBMM Bongo Stealth 5
2. Buy a Fender Bassman 300 head
3. Buy a Fender 6x10 cab
4. ??????
5. Profit.


----------



## space frog

I think Chuck Norris was their bass engineer.


----------



## Tree

NaYoN said:


> I think the bass tone on The Discovery is sick! How can I achieve it? I'm not familiar with making bass tones.



Duck out a lot of the mids between 500Hz and 2kHz (roughly). I'll check my bassists set up the next time I see it, as his sound is quite similar.


----------



## slackerpo

somebody needs to tab automatic motion man.


----------



## USMarine75

Just want to throw this out there... The Discovery... Great gym album!!!


----------



## space frog

slackerpo said:


> somebody needs to tab automatic motion man.



I started doing that... it's pretty easy to figure out though

Frogdit: It might take a while till its done though, I'm straight in my final exams at uni....


----------



## slackerpo

space frog said:


> I started doing that... it's pretty easy to figure out though
> 
> Frogdit: It might take a while till its done though, I'm straight in my final exams at uni....



ill be waiting...


----------



## MikeH

So am I just dull, or is the part where the keyboard comes in at 3:18 in Regenerate a polymeter? I just don't feel like it follows the same rhythmic structure of the guitars and drums.


----------



## LOGfanforever90

The material on the Discovery is great, but I hate the mix. The rhythm guitars are absolutely buried in the mix.


----------



## Guitarman700

Ibz_rg said:


> So am I just dull, or is the part where the keyboard comes in at 3:18 in Regenerate a polymeter? I just don't feel like it follows the same rhythmic structure of the guitars and drums.



Hmm. No, I hear it too. Not too up on polymeters, but it sounds like it.


----------



## space frog

Ibz_rg said:


> So am I just dull, or is the part where the keyboard comes in at 3:18 in Regenerate a polymeter? I just don't feel like it follows the same rhythmic structure of the guitars and drums.



Oh jeez yeah I always felt like that part sounded weird... It sounds to me like the bpm is the same but that the keyboard is going at half-speed, or maybe triplets....


----------



## Lukifer

While listening to this part you all are referring to in Regenerate, I thus further realize how brutal BoO is but how creative they are!!!


----------



## Rick

Here's the interview I did with Jason and Lee.


----------



## vampiregenocide

If Dissonant media ever starts making money, I'm buying you a better camera.


----------



## Rick

vampiregenocide said:


> If Dissonant media ever starts making money, I'm buying you a better camera.



Damn skippy.


----------



## vhmetalx

Sooo I definently invented that recipe about a year and a couple months before this interview took place. 
It is a fantastic recipe.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes

I saw Born of Osiris last night in Poughkeepsie, NY....got guest listed by David. Such a sick show.


----------



## Prydogga

Is it odd that _A Solution_ is my favourite track from the album? I guess I just really like clean vocals sometimes. _Recreate _probably comes close to 1st though.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Lukifer said:


> While listening to this part you all are referring to in Regenerate, I thus further realize how brutal BoO is but how creative they are!!!



Yeah agreed, apparently i need to listen more carefully in the future. I totally didn't notice the keyboards rhythm and I think when just casually listening to it i was actually hearing keyboard notes that weren't there, probably because of the drum beat. I always thought i heard the kb sort of playing along to the same beat of the drum. 

Damn I guess i'll just have to listen to the whole album again and really dissect it, poor me.


----------



## space frog

I've completely figured out Automatic Motion  video to come soon, and prolly tabs afterwards, as requested

Frogdit: for lead guitar only tough


----------



## slackerpo

space frog said:


> I've completely figured out Automatic Motion  video to come soon, and prolly tabs afterwards, as requested
> 
> Frogdit: for lead guitar only tough



i was dreaming on getting a full instrumentation guitarpro tab


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Behold has to be my favourite off of the Discovery, that riff at 1:30 



USMarine75 said:


> Just want to throw this out there... The Discovery... Great gym album!!!



THIS


----------



## space frog

slackerpo said:


> i was dreaming on getting a full instrumentation guitarpro tab



well for now here's the video cover


----------



## JamesM

^Sweet brand new string, bro.


----------



## Lukifer

Haha and at first I thought that was a tennis ball on your neck!!!


----------



## ST3MOCON

space frog said:


> oh well in the end I figured out the flutters I guess I just put a cover up on my youtube, if you want to check it out




To do the "flutters" you need to push down on the bar and slide your hand out really quick while the bar is still depressed. Doing this causes a floating tremendous to vibrate. The harder you do it the more the term vibrate. it's an old 80's guitar trick. Excellent cover man!


----------



## space frog

^aaahhh ok I see! Tx for the tips dude, and tx for the kind words!



The Armada said:


> ^Sweet brand new string, bro.



ahaha actually they are all new, but I got a single .070 for the low G and JazzLight D'Addarios for the rest


----------



## jkguitar

slackerpo said:


> somebody needs to tab automatic motion man.



Already did. Ive almost got the whole album tabbed out.


----------



## space frog

^soooooo..... where's the download link duder?


----------



## jkguitar

space frog said:


> ^soooooo..... where's the download link duder?



Theyre not all finished yet.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

If you have Behold tabbed then you are truly a superbeing from beyond the stars


----------



## themike

Got to watch BOO from the stage at New England Metal Fest. They've definitely come a long way since the first few times I've seen them. Engl + AxeFX Ultra+Orange cabs on both sides.


----------



## slackerpo

space frog said:


> well for now here's the video cover




love it.


----------



## MikeH

Finally got a decent video of the Recreate solo. Check it.


----------



## DVRP

Ibz_rg said:


> Finally got a decent video of the Recreate solo. Check it.




Sweet brotha!  I need me a seven so I can play some of this shit..maybe ill ask to borrow my friends


----------



## MikeH

I'm still not convinced the part at 0:57 was tabbed correctly, but I played it anyways.


----------



## DVRP

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm still not convinced the part at 0:57 was tabbed correctly, but I played it anyways.



Try and watch one of the live videos. Its a tapping part!


----------



## space frog

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm still not convinced the part at 0:57 was tabbed correctly, but I played it anyways.



I didn't play it exactly how it was tabbed out... I think the notes going up are right, but there is one note that shouldn't be there when you descend the pattern IMO... nice job anyways


----------



## The McThief

This album has been out too long for only one song to be tabbed out fully  SOMEONE TAB IT BECAUSE MY EAR SUCKS AND I'M LAZY


----------



## Lukifer

The McThief said:


> This album has been out too long for only one song to be tabbed out fully  SOMEONE TAB IT BECAUSE MY EAR SUCKS AND I'M LAZY



Agreed! Help us dudes that suck at guitar out, well I only speak for myself. It seems everyone on here is way better than me.


----------



## DVRP

Im currently working on some of the solos, but not whole songs


----------



## The McThief

Lukifer said:


> Agreed! Help us dudes that suck at guitar out, well I only speak for myself. It seems everyone on here is way better than me.



Haha nah dude I suck too 




DVRP said:


> Im currently working on some of the solos, but not whole songs


----------



## DVRP

The McThief said:


> Haha nah dude I suck too



Im doing it just in guitar pro. My guitar is at my friends =( Plus I dont own a seven


----------



## DVRP

Jason just chopped off all his hair! ha!


----------



## MikeH

Now he looks......well, like he's 12 still.


----------



## Lon

pics, i demand pics


----------



## space frog

Exams are almost over, except a tab for the lead in Automatic Motion within this week prolly. I just need to transcribe what I played.


----------



## vhmetalx

Lon said:


> pics, i demand pics



Pics are on his FB. in the tagged section.


----------



## The McThief

DVRP said:


> Im doing it just in guitar pro. My guitar is at my friends =( Plus I dont own a seven



Guitar Pro is good! Sucks you don't have a seven though


----------



## space frog

automatic motion tab is in queue at ultimate-guitar

Frogdit: nvm here it is
View attachment BoO automatic motion.txt


----------



## MikeH

Jason is now doing Skype lessons. $50 for a half hour, $70 for an hour.


----------



## JacobShredder

Ibz_rg said:


> Jason is now doing Skype lessons. $50 for a half hour, $70 for an hour.



That rate is redonkulous. I expect full diagrams and a lesson plan for that much.


----------



## MikeH

Slightly higher than most pros, but I guarantee people will buy them. Fuck, even I'm considering it. That's why he's charging so much.


----------



## Lon

capitalism (R) - it would be stupid to charge less than people are willing to pay


----------



## slackerpo

space frog said:


> automatic motion tab is in queue at ultimate-guitar
> 
> Frogdit: nvm here it is
> View attachment 19968



thanks!


----------



## space frog




----------



## DVRP

my god


----------



## AySay

^
When did he get all the ink...and shave his head?!?
Trying to copy lee


----------



## DVRP

AySay said:


> ^
> When did he get all the ink...and shave his head?!?
> Trying to copy lee



I dont wanna answer this for fear of sounding like a stalker


----------



## space frog

DVRP said:


> my god



 so...we are supposed to figure out those sweepities from this vid? and be able to play them?

frogdit: tab now on UG http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/b/born_of_osiris/automatic_motion_tab_1050702id_26042011date.htm


----------



## Randy

DVRP said:


> my god




LAWL who's that noob?


----------



## TreWatson

that ending note! yessss

i wanna loop it like the studio video.

... i also yelled the "screaming new vocals" over the synth part in that song too.

"yaaaaaaadagobagaaaaaaa aduhdyaaaaa akkakkakkakkakkaaaaooowwwwwwww"


----------



## Metalus

DVRP said:


> my god




DAMN


----------



## JacobShredder

Cover of an old solo i did yesterday while i had strep throat lol




I plan on doing a full cover of theirs/the human abstract later this week when I get my new guitar in


----------



## DVRP

Anyone care to help me with tabbing the first part of this

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6688849/Devastate solo.gp5

I cant figure out the timing, im super bad at it lol...please excuse the mess of a tab


----------



## MikeH

Matt Halpern is now booking all of Jason's lessons for a cheaper price.


----------



## space frog

Yeah it seems Matt is booking loads of ppl to give lessons lol. hes like the pimp in the deal lol.


----------



## JosephAOI

So... Not sure if anyone knows or not (Lee, I'd love it if you could give me an answer directly!) but is there going to be a tab book made for 'The Discovery'? This may have been asked before but I desperately want to know and I didn't see anything about it. 

EDIT: This album practically made my whole life! Incredible job Lee! And let Joe know that he needs more clean vocals!!!! The one clean line in 'Regenerate' made the album SO much better (which is SERIOUSLY saying something 'cause it was already godly.). Keep it goin, I'd love to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Cynic

DVRP said:


> my god




He is what cavemen painted on walls.


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Yikes i loved the album and have listened to it countless times but for whatever reason I never realized how blistering that solo was. That was insane!


----------



## The McThief

Cynic said:


> He is what cavemen painted on walls.



I still think the solo on Dissimulation is my favorite though. There's just something about that solo that just sounds....PERFECT!


----------



## jordanky

DVRP said:


> my god




Saw these guys last night with After The Burial... Completely ridiculous. I had never really given them a serious listen for some reason, but this guy blew my mind.


----------



## space frog

The McThief said:


> I still think the solo on Dissimulation is my favorite though. There's just something about that solo that just sounds....PERFECT!



awesome solo there indeed.

But the worst finger-wanking-wise, is definitely Behold. Actually, the whole song.


----------



## The McThief

space frog said:


> awesome solo there indeed.
> 
> But the worst finger-wanking-wise, is definitely Behold. Actually, the whole song.



Everyone makes a huge deal about Behold, but it's one of the 3 or 4 songs on the album that I can't stand


----------



## Guamskyy

The McThief said:


> Everyone makes a huge deal about Behold, but it's one of the 3 or 4 songs on the album that I can't stand



My only favorite part of behold is the end solo, with I think string skipping (it mind fucks me whenever i hear that solo), but other than that, it's mehh


----------



## Steve08

space frog said:


> Yeah it seems Matt is booking loads of ppl to give lessons lol. hes like the pimp in the deal lol.


Indeed he is, he's actually been working on starting up a website specifically for live online lessons, not just with him or even for just drums, but with multiple teachers for different instruments. Pretty nifty IMO.


----------



## ROAR

^Band Happy!


----------



## AirJordanStaal

Oh man i loved behold, I basically never listen to it without listening to XIV first though. It's like a sick intro solo to behold basically. I know this is nothing earth shattering here..they're in that order on the album but still.


----------



## space frog

Steve08 said:


> Indeed he is, he's actually been working on starting up a website specifically for live online lessons, not just with him or even for just drums, but with multiple teachers for different instruments. Pretty nifty IMO.



That's really nice indeed. Got a link to that site?



The McThief said:


> Everyone makes a huge deal about Behold, but it's one of the 3 or 4 songs on the album that I can't stand



I can kinda see why you don't like it. It seems to lack structure, unlike the rest of the album, but it probably took them half their studio time to record this song.

Frogdit: the structure of XIV going into Behold though, is amazing. i loooove how it flows!


----------



## vhmetalx

space frog said:


> I can kinda see why you don't like it. It seems to lack structure, unlike the rest of the album, but it probably took them half their studio time to record this song.



I can see what you mean by that as well, not liking it cause it lacks structure a bit. But I see this song more as a straight to the point evil death metal song, like any older death metal song that is just pure evil and lacks structure as well. Idk i probably an interpretating it wrong and explaining it way wrong too but the lack of structure to make it feel like more of a evil death metal song just makes me love the song more. 



space frog said:


> Frogdit: the structure of XIV going into Behold though, is amazing. i loooove how it flows!


Agreed to the MAX(ofmetal).


----------



## JakSchitt

Just organised with my wife and a mate from work, to go see Annal Nathrakh at the Camden Underworld on the 15th of May with the wife, then heading back the day after with my mate to catch Boo, The Faceless and Veil Of Maya the next day at the same place. Happy Days!


----------



## The McThief

space frog said:


> I can kinda see why you don't like it. It seems to lack structure, unlike the rest of the album, but it probably took them half their studio time to record this song.
> 
> Frogdit: the structure of XIV going into Behold though, is amazing. i loooove how it flows!



Behold just sounds like 6 minutes of noodling to me, and it just isn't very memorable imo


----------



## space frog

JakSchitt said:


> Just organised with my wife and a mate from work, to go see Annal Nathrakh at the Camden Underworld on the 15th of May with the wife, then heading back the day after with my mate to catch *Boo, The Faceless and Veil Of Maya* the next day at the same place. Happy Days!



Epic lineup is epic!


----------



## Steve08

space frog said:


> That's really nice indeed. Got a link to that site?!


Aye, www.bandhappy.com

It's not really off the ground yet and is still in development but it'll be up and ready soon.

(btw, sorry I didn't get back to you until now, was out all day! haha)


----------



## Lon

Steve08 said:


> Aye, www.bandhappy.com
> 
> It's not really off the ground yet and is still in development but it'll be up and ready soon.
> 
> (btw, sorry I didn't get back to you until now, was out all day! haha)



stolen skype logo design is stolen 

jk, i do NOT want do discredit you in any way, i just wanna mention it because it was so obvious at first sight (=other people will notice too)


----------



## space frog

Steve08 said:


> Aye, www.bandhappy.com
> 
> It's not really off the ground yet and is still in development but it'll be up and ready soon.
> 
> (btw, sorry I didn't get back to you until now, was out all day! haha)



IIIGHT thanks. I'll check that out once the "line-up" is complete 

btw i was out all day too


----------



## TheGraySlayer

We are falling, into the circle, the smallest pieces are taking shape, and they're the shit!


----------



## caskettheclown

Listened to this at my cousins house and OMG HOLY SHIT they have gotten soooo much better.

I only like a couple of their songs before but this song is an insta-win in my book!

Album of the year so far for me...


----------



## samtrudell

Someone has to figure out what gauge Jason's picks are. I caught one at their last show and it is sooo fucking slick


----------



## TheGraySlayer

It has to be, or his strings would become bowstrings rofl


----------



## MikeH

If anyone has a solo tab for Dissimulation, I will kiss you on the mouth.


----------



## vhmetalx

^^ there's a pretty clear video/cover of it on the youtubez. The guy is playing a red schecter with dimarzios in it. He did a pretty good job of tabbing it out. Maybe check that out?


----------



## TheGraySlayer

Someone find me an Automatic Motion tab please 
+Rep as a finder's fee?


----------



## MikeH

samtrudell said:


> Someone has to figure out what gauge Jason's picks are. I caught one at their last show and it is sooo fucking slick



.88mm Tortex Jazz, I believe. I'm for sure about the .88mm Tortex.


----------



## space frog

TheGraySlayer said:


> Someone find me an Automatic Motion tab please
> +Rep as a finder's fee?



check last page, I tabbed it

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2451530-post1073.html


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Wow I was really anti-Higher Place for a long time, but now its my favorite of their releases. Do they play any of it live?


----------



## JosephAOI

^ usually about 4-6 songs. Just look up live videos on Youtube.

EDIT: Anyone hear about a tab book yet??


----------



## MikeH

4-6? 

The only song in their current set from AHP is 'Now Arise'.


----------



## JosephAOI

Ibz_rg said:


> 4-6?
> 
> The only song in their current set from AHP is 'Now Arise'.


I've seen a few live sets on youtube (Unfortunately haven't actually seen em live yet) but I saw them play 'Elimination', 'An Ascent', 'Exist', and I believe 'Faces Of Death'.


----------



## Guitarman700

I can't get enough of this album, goddamn amazing.


----------



## MikeH

JosephAOI said:


> I've seen a few live sets on youtube (Unfortunately haven't actually seen em live yet) but I saw them play 'Elimination', 'An Ascent', 'Exist', and I believe 'Faces Of Death'.



They never play them all in the same set though. I've seen them 4 times and the only time they played anything other than 'Now Arise' was on Summer Slaughter '09, right after AHP dropped.


----------



## JosephAOI

Ibz_rg said:


> They never play them all in the same set though. I've seen them 4 times and the only time they played anything other than 'Now Arise' was on Summer Slaughter '09, right after AHP dropped.


Here they play Exist, Elimination, and Now Arise. Okay, it's more like 2-5. And I wish they'd play the end of Now Arise 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhfT0MRYT5g


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I'd love to see BoO re-record AHP. I don't mind the production, but it could def shine more. Great great writing on that CD.


----------



## The McThief

PyramidSmasher said:


> I'd love to see BoO re-record AHP. I don't mind the production, but it could def shine more. Great great writing on that CD.



I'm sick of all the hate on AHP. I definitely agree that it had A LOT of amazing songs on there


----------



## numberonejrio

PyramidSmasher said:


> Wow I was really anti-Higher Place for a long time, but now its my favorite of their releases. Do they play any of it live?



When I saw em in March they only played Now Arise. I wouldn't think theyd play any more of AHP unless they had an abnormally long set time.


----------



## Lukifer

So are they only playing shit from the Discovery or a bunch from The New Reign??


----------



## MikeH

It's about 45% TNR, 5% AHP, and 50% The Discovery.


----------



## DVRP

So sick....


----------



## space frog

^Hot sauce


----------



## gunshow86de

^

Practicing his crumbs.


----------



## gunshow86de

^

1:15 (yes, I watched that studio update at least 10 times before the album came out  )


----------



## Guitarman700

Lee Mckinney is a very handsome man. So is his guitar.


----------



## The McThief

Anthony said:


> Dude me too , but I don't get it.



I think by "crumbs" he's implying that the set he was using is low quality or something haha. I could be way wrong though!


----------



## MikeH

He refers to them as crumbs because it rhymes with drums. Big fucking deal.


----------



## space frog

^


----------



## DVRP

I can't stop listening to these guys. They're discography is on constant replay. CANT SEEM TO TURN IT OFF.


----------



## gunshow86de

space frog said:


> ^



*^*


----------



## vhmetalx

I thought he said chromes..... Idk i'm deaf


----------



## The McThief

Ibz_rg said:


> He refers to them as crumbs because it rhymes with drums. Big fucking deal.



I feel retarded lol


----------



## Lukifer

I cant stop listening to the album and this song just hits me! So eerie and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## space frog

^I prefer A Solution, but this is a nice one. that little lead is haunting.


----------



## wepland

i love the discorvery it s a great album


----------



## DVRP

Has anyone posting in here taken one of Jason's skype lessons? Just curious as to what it is like..


----------



## Bouvre

Its marshall, very Mah-shall metal


----------



## brutalwizard

idk if this has been asked and it sounds really really dumb kinda but do they tune to 

drop g 

or drop c with a low g?

cause when i saw them live they played like a jillion songs off the new reign and i sounded just like the cd, and i didnt see them change tuning or guitars (although i wasnt the the most sober and cant 100% say this)


----------



## Guitarman700

Both.


----------



## MikeH

brutalwizard said:


> idk if this has been asked and it sounds really really dumb kinda but do they tune to
> 
> drop g
> 
> or drop c with a low g?
> 
> cause when i saw them live they played like a jillion songs off the new reign and i sounded just like the cd, and i didnt see them change tuning or guitars (although i wasnt the the most sober and cant 100% say this)



Guitar 1 (For older material): GCGCFAD
Guitar 2 (For new material): GDGCFAD


----------



## Lukifer

Thats interesting. Im sitting here thinking about it, without picking up my guitar and thinking. So for guitar 1 if it were a 6 string its in drop C? But guitar 2 is standard D? So the low G on guitar 1 would be the 1 finger 5th power chord and guitar two would be the standard 2 frets up??? Im confusing the hell out of myself!!


----------



## space frog

youre confusing me as well XD


----------



## brutalwizard

i hate how when i dont subscribe to guitar world anymore the columnists are misha and LEE, but when i did it was like slash and dave mustaine.

Ascension: Lee McKinney of Born of Osiris | GuitarWorld


----------



## JosephAOI

To my knowledge, Lee's column is online only. Maybe he'll finally say something about a 'Discovery' tab book that I've been despreately lurking around for information about though.


----------



## Tree

What I have so far of the Devastate solo:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9233272/Devastate Solo.gp5

Forgive my poor tabbing abilities


----------



## Amerikhastan

Took a stab at the sweeps from Behold. They are fucking nuts to play. Thought you guys would enjoy this haha.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Spot on dude, that was awesome.


I wish I could sweep. Or play lead well in general


----------



## space frog

JosephAOI said:


> To my knowledge, Lee's column is online only. Maybe he'll finally say something about a 'Discovery' tab book that I've been despreately lurking around for information about though.



I want one so bad


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


> I want one so bad


 Me too!! Like, almost every guitar playing SS.org member would maybe buy one and therefore it should be made!!!!!!


----------



## MikeH

Use the  smiley. It will make the book more likely to come out.


----------



## JosephAOI

That was actually exactly what I was going for! I thought (maybe they'll see all these and wonder what the F's goin on and they'll be like "We gotta do this book!"). Therefore-

   

DISCOVERY TAB BOOK NEEDED!!!!


----------



## space frog




----------



## JosephAOI

Hold on a minute, I'm gonna start a thread petition 

EDIT: Got taken down. Randy told me to put it up in here so here we go.


Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg


----------



## KoenDercksen

ME ME ME ME


----------



## nojyeloot

<-- loves Jason Richardson's hair whips


----------



## JosephAOI

KoenDercksen said:


> ME ME ME ME


 Just repost the petition with your name on it.

Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen


----------



## Joose

If there's an album I want tabs for, it's this one. I like doin' shit by ear, but I'm too impatient for some of this album haha.

Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose


----------



## Guitarman700

Let's do this shit.
Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand


----------



## MikeH

nojyeloot said:


> <-- loves Jason Richardson's hair whips



You mean this guy?


----------



## The McThief

Petition:
JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief

EDIT: Thought I should throw in some         's for good measure


----------



## brutalwizard

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD


but take your time guys


----------



## Lon

add me


----------



## Lukifer

Of course Im in!!!

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer


----------



## Tree

Count me in:

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree

I don't care about anything but those leads. FUCK!


----------



## JosephAOI

Well it seems Lon's too lazy to add himself so I'll do it for him 

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon

Anyway, this list is shaping up nicely for how short it's been


----------



## space frog

^nice shit I hope as much ppl as possible hop on the tab book train. fk I wanna learn all those mad riffed songs lol or just put those tabs up as posters of what I'll never be able to play XD

lets keep this going!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

^ Agreed, I can't wait to see the Devastate solo all tabbed out!



EDIT: That smiley's gonna turn into a meme for when we want something, isn't it?


----------



## space frog

lol I'll stop using it before the ban hammer notices it's being abused XD


----------



## Lukifer

Had to jump on the band wagon, and hopefully not the "ban" wagon!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Heck yes!

I want Randy to get in on this petition but I doubt he will



Randy please join us!


----------



## littledoc

I just picked up _The Discovery_ on a whim this weekend after I'd seen some guys cover some BoO solos on Youtube. 

Love:
Meshuggah vibe to the rhythms
Very impressive shredding
Unorthodox song structures

Not so love:
Relentless pounding of the G#
A few cliche metalcore breakdowns
Growls that sound more like Hatebreed than Bloodbath. 

Hate:
Total lack of saxophone solos


Nah, it's cool. I've listened through a couple of times and found a few songs that I want to listen to repeatedly. I really like the instrumental interludes, and the guitar leads are at times jaw-dropping ("XIV" is superhuman!). Can't say I'm as into this as I am the more melodeath sound, but I'm glad I picked it up.


----------



## Joose

"The Discovery" has been a daily listen (all the way through) for me since the day it came out. And it's the first album in a looooong while that I can just put in, choose a few random songs and be just as happy as if I had chosen a few others instead.

Top tracks after all this time though are Follow The Signs, Devastate, Recreate, Two Worlds of Design, Automatic Motion and Behold.

It's the shit.


----------



## JosephAOI

Needless to say, it's an incredible album. I just thought I'd point out though that it's actually a G, not a G# 

And they're aren't that many breakdowns in the whole album, especially when you consider that they do some of them to give room for the lead guitar or keyboards a nice lead (end of Recreate, middle of Devastate, Dissimulation, etc.).



Joose said:


> "The Discovery" has been a daily listen (all the way through) for me since the day it came out. And it's the first album in a looooong while that I can just put in, choose a few random songs and be just as happy as if I had chosen a few others instead.


THIS. I think i've listened to the album in it's whole more times than there are days since it's come out.


----------



## red1010

Tab book NOWWWW! >


----------



## baboisking

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking


----------



## JosephAOI

red1010 said:


> Tab book NOWWWW! >


 JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010

Okay, for everyone who wants to join the tab book petition, 
DO IT YOURSELF.
Thank you.


----------



## space frog

^lol dude you're like the father, the creator of this petition!! you keep takin care of it like its your child XD


----------



## JosephAOI

I know! 
I want this tab book dammit!


----------



## Joose

I wonder how many people it will take to get this to happen?

There HAVE to be more than 14 people who want it.


----------



## vhmetalx

space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx


Fuck yes count me in.


----------



## brutalwizard

JosephAOI said:


> JosephAOI
> 
> 
> Okay, for everyone who wants to join the tab book petition,
> DO IT YOURSELF.



i assume thats what jason is thinking


----------



## Joose

^Haha. People like me really don't have the time or patience to sit down and figure this album out by ear. But I would love to play along in my spare time. Please make the book!


----------



## numberonejrio

space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio

Dude. It has to be made.


----------



## space frog

I would love to sit down and figure out Behold by ear. But if I do some simple maths considering that I figured out Automatic Motion by ear, here's what I come up with:

Difficulty degree for AM on a scale from 1 (sum41-ish) to 10 (godly): 6
Difficulty degree for Behold: 11

Time spent to figure out AM (estimation): from 2-4 hours
Estimated time needed to figure out Behold considering the fact that it is determined by an exponential law that varies in function of the difficulty degree: 7369 hours

Trust me, I'm a maths undergraduate


----------



## Joose

^Wow.

I hate math, haha. I've always been a history/english type of guy. Which doesn't really help with guitar I don't think, but oh well.


----------



## JosephAOI

numberonejrio said:


> space frog
> Ibz_rg
> KoenDercksen
> Joose
> guitarman700
> ShreddinHand
> The McThief
> BRUTALWIZARD
> Lukifer
> Tree
> Lon
> baboisking
> red1010
> VhMetalx
> numberonejrio
> 
> Dude. It has to be made.


 
Dude... You forgot me... Uncool... 

But anyway, I'd like the band to do it themselves for 2 reasons-
1. To contribute money to them
AND
2. To have an offical 100% correct tab book

PLZZZ MKE IT!!!!!! 


EDIT: FUCKING DAMN! VHMETALX LEFT ME OUT TOO! WHAT IS THIS WITCHCRAFT?!?!?!


----------



## space frog

I'm on top of the list nao brotha


----------



## concertjunkie

space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie

also several musician friends of mine outside the forum are hoping for a tab book...


----------



## space frog

space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
JosephAOI


fixed for Joseph


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


> JosephAOI
> space frog
> Ibz_rg
> KoenDercksen
> Joose
> guitarman700
> ShreddinHand
> The McThief
> BRUTALWIZARD
> Lukifer
> Tree
> Lon
> baboisking
> red1010
> VhMetalx
> numberonejrio
> concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
> 
> 
> fixed for Joseph


 FTFY 

THIS LIST ISH MAH BABIEEEE!!!!


----------



## Zei

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei

Totally jumpin' in on this. I would possibly give my first born for a tab book of The Discovery. And the skills to play it.


----------



## space frog

JosephAOI said:


> FTFY
> 
> THIS LIST ISH MAH BABIEEEE!!!!





can i b teh unkel?


----------



## JosephAOI

Totally! 

I sorta came across the idea with your help so it's partly your baby too!


----------



## Guamskyy

Fuck, I'm joining the bandwagon.

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832

Tab book!


----------



## crack8the8skye

Hi guys! I'm new here


JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye

I SUPPORT!!!


----------



## Joose

20 so far. C'mon! There has to be a magical number for this to happen.


----------



## space frog

if we get to 30 that's like twice the number of songs on the album... this could do it...

LEE are you here? lol


----------



## Lukifer

We need to get 50 just to prove we are serious!! Then they wont be able to ignore us!


----------



## natspotats

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats

lets get this shit rollin!


----------



## Joose

I do hope (if this happens) that it's a tab book, not Guitar Pro files. I want the album cover as the book cover and e'rythang!


----------



## Jogeta

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats
Jogeta


----------



## Lukifer

Plus maybe we could get signed copies since we were in the petition to get it going!!


----------



## oddcam

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats
Jogeta
Oddcam


----------



## Joose

Lukifer said:


> Plus maybe we could get signed copies since we were in the petition to get it going!!



This.


----------



## caskettheclown

Joose said:


> This.


JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats
Jogeta
Oddcam
Caskettheclown


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

caskettheclown said:


> JosephAOI
> space frog
> Ibz_rg
> KoenDercksen
> Joose
> guitarman700
> ShreddinHand
> The McThief
> BRUTALWIZARD
> Lukifer
> Tree
> Lon
> baboisking
> red1010
> VhMetalx
> numberonejrio
> concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
> Zei
> guambomb832
> crack8the8skye
> natspotats
> Jogeta
> Oddcam
> Caskettheclown





Hey everyone! I've been in Europe for a few weeks and haven't had much time to browse around on the internet. Just wanted to let you know Jason and I have plans to make a tab book for the discovery. We will do it ourselves and it will be 100% correct. We have been somewhat busy lately and haven't been able to get much done. I think a song or two might be done already but they take a while and I suck with that program! I'll keep you guys posted on this. Thanks to anyone who's been to a show lately, and thanks for all the kind words about the new album.


----------



## Joose

^Yes!!!

Can we just say the petition worked? Haha


----------



## Guitarman700

YAY! Thanks Lee, you guys rule!


----------



## Lukifer

Petition = winning!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!

I'm so happehhhhhhh!!!!

Lee, thank you so much for this info and good luck with everything! Also, please try to get back to me on fb when you can cause I need to know about that!

Best of luck, stay safe and I can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## space frog

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Hey everyone! I've been in Europe for a few weeks and haven't had much time to browse around on the internet. Just wanted to let you know Jason and I have plans to make a tab book for the discovery. We will do it ourselves and it will be 100% correct. We have been somewhat busy lately and haven't been able to get much done. I think a song or two might be done already but they take a while and I suck with that program! I'll keep you guys posted on this. Thanks to anyone who's been to a show lately, and thanks for all the kind words about the new album.




damn son last time I was on here I'm like "yo Lee u out there somewhere?" lol and then I come back and see this! now I'll go to bed satisfied lol

but seriously, I'm happy as hell that you will work this out. most of those songs are amazingly complex

and huh...


Lukifer said:


> Plus maybe we could get signed copies since we were in the petition to get it going!!



I'm in the top two on this petition


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah but it was me that brought up the autograph thing so that should move me up. Plus ya know Lee is the man and my name starts with L too. Haha


----------



## brutalwizard

i have all there signatures anyways.....

and have tosins from when he was touring with boo...

so just a tab book for ME

(although i know i will see them again, so tab sigs!)


----------



## Joose

Maybe autographs for those who got in on the petition? 

Yarp.

It would be awesome if BoO would come back Jacksonville. That show with Caliban and After The Burial was sick. Plus, I gotta hear these new songs live.


----------



## Lukifer

Dude I cannot wait to hear anything off the discovery live!


----------



## space frog

^this


----------



## JosephAOI

I personally think Dissimulation is gonna be the song that transitions to a live situation the best. That songs gonna have EVERYONE either jumping, headbanging or moshing.

Space Frog, Gimmie a high five for the petition idea, man!


----------



## space frog




----------



## Guamskyy

Joose said:


> Maybe autographs for those who got in on the petition?
> 
> Yarp.
> 
> It would be awesome if BoO would come back Jacksonville. That show with Caliban and After The Burial was sick. Plus, I gotta hear these new songs live.



Yeah dude, agree with both the autographs AND there headliner with Caliban and After the Burial. That was my first metal show I wish I knew after the burial back then, cuz now I love listening to them but back then I was like "WTF is this band with their neon red and green guitars!"lol.


----------



## Zei

Hell yes on the autographs for petitioners! We were the ones that gave them the idea! Right? Right?!


----------



## JosephAOI

space frog said:


>


----------



## space frog

lol that's what's up XD

can't wait for this tab book to be out


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Fuck it, Lee's seen it already but I wanted in before, I need tabs for Behold!

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats
Jogeta
Oddcam
Caskettheclown
Captain Shoggoth


----------



## Lukifer

Welcome to the party Captain!!!


----------



## anthonyfaso

My name's Anthony and I like to party.

JosephAOI
space frog
Ibz_rg 
KoenDercksen
Joose
guitarman700
ShreddinHand
The McThief
BRUTALWIZARD
Lukifer
Tree
Lon
baboisking
red1010
VhMetalx
numberonejrio
concertjunkie (and several of his musician friends)
Zei
guambomb832
crack8the8skye
natspotats
Jogeta
Oddcam
Caskettheclown
Captain Shoggoth
anthonyfaso


----------



## space frog

Well welcome in Anthony!

Here's a beer!


----------



## Metalus

So stoked for that tab book 

I wonder what program Lee was talking about... Guitar Pro perhaps?


----------



## space frog

27 ppl already, gogogo we now half way to our goal of 50 ppl!


----------



## Lukifer

Come on people!! Even if you think you may want one, you know you will once it comes out and we are all blasting the Discovery through our own amps!!!


----------



## ThePinealGland

He already said they're going to make one. Why keep going with that?


----------



## Lukifer

To prove a point


----------



## brutalwizard

pretty big house, kinda ruined my notion of how much metal bands make, unless they have day jobs or something


----------



## Lukifer

Lucky dudes, living the dream!


----------



## Guamskyy

Holy shit, they have a bigger house than me!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Jesus christ that house rivals mine in niceness, and my dad has to be at least twenty years older than anyone in BoO lol


----------



## Lukifer

Well I guess when 6 dudes pitch in on a place you can get a bigger pad.


----------



## space frog

6 dudes with probably a bigger contract that we think it is, and with side jobs = the shack of awesomeness.


----------



## Prydogga

You can instantly tell Jason is the band nerd because his is the messiest place, and he lives in the attic. 

Gotta say, they have a smart plan, and a great crib. They must have a good inter-band relationship to be able to put up with each other on tour and at home.


----------



## brutalwizard

Prydogga said:


> You can instantly tell Jason is the band nerd because his is the messiest place, and he lives in the attic.
> 
> Gotta say, they have a smart plan, and a great crib. They must have a good inter-band relationship to be able to put up with each other on tour and at home.



from the conversations i have had with jason he is amazingly nerdy


----------



## MikeH

I would kill someone if I had to spend every single waking moment with the same 5 guys. They must be super good friends.


----------



## JosephAOI

Lukifer said:


> Well I guess when 6 dudes pitch in on a place you can get a bigger pad.


This.



Prydogga said:


> You can instantly tell Jason is the band nerd because his is the messiest place, and he lives in the attic.
> 
> Gotta say, they have a smart plan, and a great crib. They must have a good inter-band relationship to be able to put up with each other on tour and at home.


And this. Plus he keeps all of his Monster cans and has a monster tattoo  What I wanna know though, is why we're just seeing this footage now cause it was obviously fimed before The Discovery came out because
A: Jason has his hair and 
B: Their practice from the end is in the video "The Ascension" (Wonder where they got that title ) where they talk about the album that was released a couple days before The Discovery.


----------



## Prydogga

Whenever I saw the title 'Ascension' I always jokingly thought it was a CoD reference, now I'm pretty sure it may be intentional. 

Also, yeah, the Monster collection is super nerdy too.


----------



## Guamskyy

Lol at Jason, I think in high school he was the kid who everyone thought was just a video game nerd but was actually amazing at guitar. I've been called "the best guitar player in the whole school... whose lefty"  I'm not even THAT good and I'm a beginner compared to Lee and Jason!

And also, did Cameron have a room? He probably just sleeps on the couch if he doesn't...playing is ouija board


----------



## space frog

^In my final high school year, I was in the same situation. There was this guy braggin that he was good at guitar and all that shit. Then me and some friends put on a rock show to raise funds for the prom where I did a solo battle agains that dude. Everyone thought I'd lose, me, the nerdy guy. Well... I destroyed him and everyone was like "THE FUCK!!??"... and I wasnt even that good XD


----------



## TheBotquax

space frog said:


> ^In my final high school year, I was in the same situation. There was this guy braggin that he was good at guitar and all that shit. Then me and some friends put on a rock show to raise funds for the prom where I did a solo battle agains that dude. Everyone thought I'd lose, me, the nerdy guy. Well... I destroyed him and everyone was like "THE FUCK!!??"... and I wasnt even that good XD




^^^ Pretty much the same case for me, most kids in my high school don't even know I play guitar, but at a little battle of the bands I did some sub-par sweeping (I wasn't that good at it back in november) and everyone worshipped me as a guitar god. It just goes to show that a lot of kids my age think that a half an hour of wanking the blues scale everyday is what it takes to become a good player lol. Now i'm in a situation where I MIGHT be getting into a half decent band+ Im releasing a little 4 song EP soon so hopefully everyone in my school will collapse in my GREATNESS! HAHAHAHAH HAHAH *cough*....ahemmm... but yeah.... it'll be cool if people know Im good at guitar


----------



## Lukifer

Back in highschool I was good, as good as anyone in school! But that was 9 years ago and I joined the army for 7 years and just got busy so now Im as good as I was in high school so for my age I suck bad. It discourages me terribly. Bands like BoO inspire me to play more and better though.


----------



## brutalwizard

haha i played in jazz band, and did scarified at a talent show, on impulse onther year
and lived in the band suite part of school, everyone knew i could outplay them. but i always showed 98% of players with the upmost respect. 
there was a couple kids that thought they were to cool, so i guitar murdered them in front of my peers.

it means completly nothing cause all the other good players are in decent bands having fun, and i am on ss.org right now doing nothing haha.

and i still cant get over boo's house the whole things super neat


----------



## Steve08

brutalwizard said:


> pretty big house, kinda ruined my notion of how much metal bands make, unless they have day jobs or something


Er... _nobody_ in _any_ metal band makes that much money from touring, merch or anything else, even a popular, mainstream band like BoO. And they definitely don't have day jobs given their frequent touring schedules.

That house is at least $500,000, not to mention all the sculptures, furniture, tiling... etc...

I'm just going to assume the label paid for it somehow (they also literally gave a bus to the band from what I recall), unless all the guys somehow saved up a lot of money over several years, which I have trouble believing.

That said, I wish I lived in a place like that.


----------



## Cynic

It's actually one of their parents' house, and they decided to master troll us while they were out buying groceries.


----------



## neozeke

Cynic said:


> It's actually one of their parents' house, and they decided to master troll us while they were out buying groceries.



I wouldn't doubt it.....

In other news I finally got their new album. I wasn't too sure how I felt about it. Then I heard Behold. Bricks were shat. 

Seriously, like this many


----------



## Tree

Cynic said:


> It's actually one of their parents' house, and they decided to master troll us while they were out buying groceries.



Some of them and VOM too, I believe, have mega rich parents. (Rich by my standards being upper-middle class and above) 

At least, this is what I've heard.


----------



## Guamskyy

Tree said:


> Some of them and VOM too, I believe, have mega rich parents. (Rich by my standards being upper-middle class and above)
> 
> At least, this is what I've heard.



Geez, a lot of kids who listen to metal in my area have rich families and complain that "they don't get shit" or "my life sucks"... maybe if they got off there lazy asses and worked, helped around the house, and stop being shallow rich kids they would find a sense of direction.

Anyway back to the thread, BOO= i c wat u did ther....


----------



## MikeH

It really is their house, but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if it was parent-funded.


----------



## Guamskyy

Also, correct me if I'm wrong but, they didn't show a master bedroom huh?


----------



## MikeH

My house doesn't have a master bedroom....


----------



## Lukifer

To me its not unfathomable that they actually pay for the house. In my city that house would be probably 250k and between 6 people if it was $1500 a month that's only $250 a month per person. Just speculating though.


----------



## space frog

^very plausible

also Karl Marx would be proud of this sharing of "possessions"


----------



## DVRP

If its Sumerian helping them out it's one of the smartest things I've seen a label do. Even if it isn't the label I'm sure if they needed the help they'd be there giving it. Sumerian takes care of there bands.


----------



## -One-

Ibz_rg said:


> It really is their house, but I wouldn't be surprised in the least if it was parent-funded.


I don't think it's parent funded, but you are correct, it is their house. I've never been there, but I know where it's at. Cameron was gonna hook me up with some drum lessons if I was ever in the area (I live close-ish, but not close enough to justify going just for lessons).


----------



## Tree

DVRP said:


> Sumerian takes care of there bands.



OT but they shit on Enfold Darkness. They have basically told them to start playing breakdowns or they won't make any money. And Sumerian is hardly, if at all, paying for their studio time to record their new album 

Sumerian does take care of the bands that make them a lot of profit though


----------



## space frog

^like any label... but they are still a better label than victory


----------



## Taylor2

Lukifer said:


> To me its not unfathomable that they actually pay for the house. In my city that house would be probably 250k and between 6 people if it was $1500 a month that's only $250 a month per person. Just speculating though.



$250,000?


THAT'S IT????

Fuck off.
No way.


A house like that here fetches a cool $1 million.
Easy.


The fuck am I doing here?


----------



## AySay

^
It's crazy. 250k here could barely get you a shitty townhouse...


----------



## neozeke

My last house was about half the size of that and was around 150k so I could believe that. But then again, I live in Vancouver Washington and they live in Chicago (according to Wikipedia) so yeahhhhh I doubt they can afford it without help from the parentals.


----------



## -One-

neozeke said:


> My last house was about half the size of that and was around 150k so I could believe that. But then again, I live in Vancouver Washington and they live in Chicago (according to Wikipedia) so yeahhhhh I doubt they can afford it without help from the parentals.


They live in Wheaton, which is a suburb of Chicago. I'd say $300,000 on their house, tops.


----------



## neozeke

-One- said:


> They live in Wheaton, which is a suburb of Chicago. I'd say $300,000 on their house, tops.



Really? That's not too bad, I mean all things in perspective.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah dude I live in Oklahoma. Housing is cheaper here than a lot of places. I own a 4 bedroom 2 bath house and its no where near that expensive. My friends folks own a 5 bed 2 1/2 and paid like $275k so I would say $300k at the most. But that's just here. Elsewhere sure it would be a lot more I bet.


----------



## Guamskyy

Lukifer said:


> Yeah dude I live in Oklahoma. Housing is cheaper here than a lot of places. I own a 4 bedroom 2 bath house and its no where near that expensive. My friends folks own a 5 bed 2 1/2 and paid like $275k so I would say $300k at the most. But that's just here. Elsewhere sure it would be a lot more I bet.


 
In Texas, I think a house that size would reach ehh maybe 200-350k. My house is a 5 bed 3 bath 2 story for 170k, just to give you an idea.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Well, if anyone knows the street or relative area for where they're at, just search on zillow and it'll tell ya what it's worth. Even if they're mortgage payment is $3,000 a month (which is a lot), that's $500/person!

Eric


----------



## space frog

^500$ per month is really not a lot. I mean I could do that in 2 weeks of 25 hours of work at minimum wage here, so just imagine if every one of them works 25 hours and then they practice. It's prolly not that much of a big deal.


----------



## wannabguitarist

space frog said:


> ^500$ per month is really not a lot. I mean I could do that in 2 weeks of 25 hours of work at minimum wage here, so just imagine if every one of them works 25 hours and then they practice. It's prolly not that much of a big deal.



It's a lot more than you'd think at minimum wage though. Minimum wage ($8) here at 40 hours a week is only like a grand a month before taxes. Dumping half your income into rent every month is very shitty. I assume they make more than minimum wage (though the minimum wage where they live is probably not as high as California's) with their combined incomes but it's hard to live comfortably on minimum wage with rent/mortage payments that high.


----------



## space frog

Oh I see... I based my observation on how it is in Montreal, QC lol... here, working 40hours/week at 10$ would mean maybe 1300$ at the end of the month after taxes, or maybe 1000, I don't know, I don't work that much. Anyways, I see that it is not the same so my bad.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Okay, I know the real scoop on their house. I know Mike Shanahan who was a bass player of theirs before The New Reign. The house is in Wheaton, Illinois, and they rent it at 300$ a month (somewhere around there, I forget how much it was) each.


----------



## space frog

PyramidSmasher said:


> they rent it at 300$ a month (somewhere around there, I forget how much it was) each.



peanuts lol

btw I just covered Ascension, if any of you is interested, its on my youtube


----------



## The McThief

space frog said:


> peanuts lol
> 
> btw I just covered Ascension, if any of you is interested, its on my youtube



You beat me to it! XD I'm uploading my cover of Ascension as we speak!


----------



## space frog

Looool I'll check it out fo sho!


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Hey guys,

that got too rediculous too quick with people claiming they know things that are alllll wrong haha I'll clarify for you guys since it hurts me to have people think we spent the time and energy to stage a fake house as our own and shoot a cribs.

We rent the house, which is how its possible. We didn't buy it, it was a disgusting amount of money. We are able to tour enough and since we all live in the house we consider it a band expense. No parents involved and no faking. Although! That video is almost a year old so we are thinking about doing a part two considering theres a full studio in the basement now and all of our rooms are way cooler. I'd recommend anyone find a group of people they can get along with perfectly and rent a nice sized house! Easy on the wallet and an overall great time. The Discovery was written in this house. This house is the reason we were able to focus on the album so much. It's gonna make for an even better next album too!


----------



## space frog

So, Bulb implied that having a good sex life makes you more crative, and now I hear staying with ppl with who you get along easily is easy on the wallet and makes you create albums like The Discovery?



Man, I'm moving to a brothel right away.


----------



## Lukifer

Dude I know!! I used to live with a buddy but Im about to boot my wife out and move the whole band in. But cool to hear that my suspicions were correct that they all just pitch in and rent. I used to do that with a chick and a buddy and it made life alot easier money wise. But yeah thats got to be a magic house because that is a stellar album and if the house inspired it I want one!!


----------



## Prydogga

Good to see Lee clear things up. I had no thoughts of it being fake, you can't fake a nerdy attic like that. 

Also, I think it's a smart thing living like that, easier money-wise, and if you all get along, it looks like it would make for a perfect environment to create music in. Seems like it worked, hopefully it will again.


----------



## The McThief

Please. PLEASE MAKE IT WORK AGAIN.


----------



## DVRP

A poopy cover of what I have tabbed so far..lol


----------



## space frog

^turn up the volume bra!!!


----------



## brutalwizard

there is notation for behold!! 


neatest BOO interview EVER


----------



## Ninetyfour

Interviewer seems awkward as fuck, still a good interview though. They're awesome musicians still, I love their work.


----------



## ROAR

1) Get metal band
2) Get a cute girl to interview them 
3) ??????
4) Profit


/stupid4chancomment


----------



## DVRP

She plays guitar fairly well, Ill give her that.


----------



## space frog

Nice interview, but yeah that interviewer was weird lol


----------



## brutalwizard

space frog said:


> Nice interview, but yeah that interviewer was weird lol



i would probaly act wieard if i got to mega interview my one of my fav bands to,

plus she shreds pretty hard


----------



## space frog

^Yeah, not blaming her at all  and she does indeed play guitar pretty effin well lol


----------



## Lukifer

Im man enough to honestly say, that chick is better than me at guitar!! That, and she is hot and what I like in the shred video is she is all calm and cool and just gives a little smirk!


----------



## sahaal

she's in a pretty sick tech death band too, gotta give her props


----------



## The McThief

No whammy bar, and I hit a stank note in the solo FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## space frog

Good job on the cover man!


----------



## The McThief

space frog said:


> Good job on the cover man!



Thanks man! I hit a freakin stank note on the solo and it makes me mad


----------



## Lukifer

Sounded good man! Better than I could do! Especially considering I dont own a 7 at the moment, but thats besides the point! Keep it up dude!


----------



## The McThief

Lukifer said:


> Sounded good man! Better than I could do! Especially considering I dont own a 7 at the moment, but thats besides the point! Keep it up dude!



Thanks a lot bro  glad you guys dig it!


----------



## space frog

Lukifer said:


> Sounded good man! Better than I could do! Especially considering I dont own a 7 at the moment, but thats besides the point! Keep it up dude!



What are you waiting for, get a 7 stringer!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Been trying to sell my Damn PRS ever since I traded my 7 off. No luck though sadly!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I'd just like to ask if anyone else thinks it'd be a cool idea to package a CD of Guitar Pro tabs into the tab book. I don't know about anyone else but I like the convenience of having tabs I can play back on my computer but also like the novelty/feeling of a physical product (I store all my music on my iPhone but have a huge (well, considering my age anyway) stack of CDs in my room)

Just my 

edit: after watching the interview posted on the previous page I see Jason has a full .gp tab for Behold, this has ceased to be negotiable :3


----------



## crack8the8skye

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I'd just like to ask if anyone else thinks it'd be a cool idea to package a CD of Guitar Pro tabs into the tab book. I don't know about anyone else but I like the convenience of having tabs I can play back on my computer but also like the novelty/feeling of a physical product (I store all my music on my iPhone but have a huge (well, considering my age anyway) stack of CDs in my room)
> 
> Just my
> 
> edit: after watching the interview posted on the previous page I see Jason has a full .gp tab for Behold, this has ceased to be negotiable :3



That's a brilliant idea...or maybe even releasing a special edition of the album with a CD-ROM with guitar pro tabs in it


----------



## xCaptainx

The McThief said:


> No whammy bar, and I hit a stank note in the solo FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU




awesome bro! 

Hey quick question for everyone with the original solo in question. 

With the whammy stuff, is it flutters or programmed glitchy effects? Originally I thought it was fluttters (judging by the video for the song) but now I'm not too sure. Might have to try and find a live video on youtube and see how he replicates it live with the whammy)


----------



## space frog

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I'd just like to ask if anyone else thinks it'd be a cool idea to package a CD of Guitar Pro tabs into the tab book. I don't know about anyone else but I like the convenience of having tabs I can play back on my computer but also like the novelty/feeling of a physical product (I store all my music on my iPhone but have a huge (well, considering my age anyway) stack of CDs in my room)
> 
> Just my
> 
> edit: after watching the interview posted on the previous page I see Jason has a full .gp tab for Behold, this has ceased to be negotiable :3



Has. To. Be. Done.


----------



## Lukifer

I saw a video of Lee in the studio recording it and he flutters with the whammy. But on the record it could be a sample or effects just to get it exactly how they want it to sound, then whammy it live to replicate it. But my guess is wang bar flutters.


----------



## xCaptainx

yeah possibly, I just thought it sounded far too 'glitchy' to be a standard flutter.


----------



## space frog

Nah it really is a flutter. That noise is very easy to get down alone, but with the rest of the riff it's more complicated. But I think it really was only a flutter.


----------



## MikeH

xCaptainx said:


> awesome bro!
> 
> Hey quick question for everyone with the original solo in question.
> 
> With the whammy stuff, is it flutters or programmed glitchy effects? Originally I thought it was fluttters (judging by the video for the song) but now I'm not too sure. Might have to try and find a live video on youtube and see how he replicates it live with the whammy)



It's digital effects, to an extent. He basically just took the track and chopped it up with some flutters thrown in to make it sound more "glitchy". We had a chat about it at a show.


----------



## xCaptainx

Ibz_rg said:


> It's digital effects, to an extent. He basically just took the track and chopped it up with some flutters thrown in to make it sound more "glitchy". We had a chat about it at a show.



cool thanks. So flutters + 'glitchy' style editing.


----------



## MikeH

Basically. Just fine tune the track to make it follow a certain pattern and voila!


----------



## Lukifer

Then live is just flutters and get it as close to the recording as possible Im guessing then too.


----------



## MikeH

Affirmative.


----------



## space frog

Oh so there is some editing behind that sound! But is it only to accentuate the staccatos or only for teh flutterz?


----------



## Zippoman

I'm contemplating getting a top secret special ops team to sneak into Jason's attic and retrieve the guitar pro Behold files. Who's with me? It's for the good of the human race people.


----------



## The McThief

Zippoman said:


> I'm contemplating getting a top secret special ops team to sneak into Jason's attic and retrieve the guitar pro Behold files. Who's with me? It's for the good of the human race people.



I'd rather have accurate Singularity GP files myself :/


----------



## space frog

^Check on UG there's a GP tab there


----------



## Gio18

Wow im so exited This is gonna be my first time seeing Born Of Osiris I can't wait to talk to lee and jason(I wanna see if i can check out their guitars!)


----------



## Cabinet

Jason is a mad guitarist. I remember when he used to play with Gallows Hill (local metal band in VA) man those guys were gnarly.


----------



## numberonejrio

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MikeH

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...born-osiris-megathread-all-things-boo-54.html


----------



## Gio18

Saturday i will see them!!! the almighty BOO HA icant wait maybe get a pick from them!(hopefully)


----------



## JosephAOI

Have I mentioned that i know the BOO guys personally? Well, sort of. I used to live in the same town as them back from 2000-2003 and I used to see Lee and Ronnie every now and then around town and David's best friend is my buddies brother. They don't remember me though  although, I was like 8 at the time 

Lee, if you're reading this, we need to chill whenever I get the chance to go back up there!


----------



## Gio18

hey i want to hang with lee and jason too! ha


----------



## The McThief

Who else is seeing them Sunday in Dallas?  so excited!


----------



## Infamous Impact

Not really a big fan of BoO, but Jason went to my high school


----------



## The McThief

the show in Dallas last night was amazing! BOO was one of the few bands that had tone that didn't sound like a sack of poo haha. They also opened with my favorite song by them (Open Arms To Damnation) 

Oh and I saw Jason walking in as I was leaving the venue and I was like "JASON!? JASON RICHARDSON!?" then he totally ignored me XD

EDIT: "cool story bro"


----------



## MaksMed

anybody knows what gauge of strings they use on their's 7s?


----------



## DVRP

http://soundcloud.com/deylan-engel/devastate-vocals-breakdown
Just something I recorded over 30 mins. I Dont practice screaming AT ALL, but I think it turned out alright =)


----------



## space frog

not bad at all duder


----------



## brutalwizard

The McThief said:


> the show in Dallas last night was amazing! BOO was one of the few bands that had tone that didn't sound like a sack of poo haha. They also opened with my favorite song by them (Open Arms To Damnation)
> 
> Oh and I saw Jason walking in as I was leaving the venue and I was like "JASON!? JASON RICHARDSON!?" then he totally ignored me XD
> 
> EDIT: "cool story bro"



before he was in asp, i talked to him a tiny bit on youtube, have a neat comment from him somewhere on an ASP cover vid.

when he joined asp, i talked to him for a bit while he was touring with them, and Abigail Williams i think.

and when he joined boo, i tried talking to him, but he kinda kept to himself.

it sucks cause he is neat to talk to


----------



## brutalwizard

Born of Osiris&#039;s Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

apparently you can win after the burial's rg7321?

i remember them having like nice 7620's and lacs 8 strings haha


----------



## technomancer

A Petrucci 7 or an RG7321... now that's a bit of a difference in prize quality


----------



## MetalJordan

Yea i doubt that 7321 is actually from them, but i could be wrong. I know for a fact that they play 8 strings though, so i'm probably right.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Either way, I entered. A potentially free guitar is always good, especially if it's a JP7.


----------



## gunshow86de

As tempting as the RG7321 is, I think I'd rather win the Musicman.


----------



## Lukifer

I would take either, but a JP7, no matter who it was owned by would make freakin year!!


----------



## Ninetyfour

I'd be so mad if I somehow manage to win, and the other guy already claimed the JP7.


----------



## space frog

Oh god I want to win that JP7 so bad!!!


----------



## MikeH

Ninetyfour said:


> I'd be so mad if I somehow manage to win, and the other guy already claimed the JP7.



I would also, but at the same time: free RG7321.


----------



## space frog

Ibz_rg said:


> I would also, but at the same time: free guitar.



fixed. it would be a first act guitar id enter


----------



## The McThief

I swear, this giveaway thing is like a mass-trolling technique. I've been sitting at the page for like 10 minutes and it won't stop refreshing LOL

EDIT: It MUST be a trolling technique. I just got a 405 error


----------



## orakle

i want jp-XI 7


----------



## brutalwizard

a nightmare occured i just heard judas priest "turbo lover" then



on the radio, in someones car.

i haven't listened to the radio in ages, i am scared.


----------



## space frog

^you call that a nightmare when you hear Recreate in a dream?


----------



## BlindingLight7

MetalJordan said:


> Yea i doubt that 7321 is actually from them, but i could be wrong. I know for a fact that they play 8 strings though, so i'm probably right.


Oh, I never would have guessed...


----------



## brutalwizard

space frog said:


> ^you call that a nightmare when you hear Recreate in a dream?



boo on the local radio in between turbo lover and a disturbed song is a (follow the) sign(s) of end times.....


----------



## MikeH

Happy birthday to Jason!


----------



## Lukifer

Sweet Scooby shirt!!!


----------



## Waelstrum

I just got The Discovery, and I'm loving it! This from someone who doesn't normally like deathcore*/death metal/whatever one calls this genre.


*That's what it said on wikipedia.


----------



## space frog

brutalwizard said:


> boo on the local radio in between turbo lover and a disturbed song is a (follow the) sign(s) of end times.....



oohhoohhoohh i c wut u did ther


----------



## MikeH

Jason clearly had a good birthday.


----------



## natspotats

i thought that was such a funny picture when i saw it on facebook hahah


----------



## Saber_777

Any news on a winner yet?


----------



## space frog

lol happy birthday jason XD


----------



## Lukifer

Man must have been a killer night! Happy Bday!


----------



## space frog

so i guess it ended up bein a good thing that i couldnt free myself from work to see boo tonight in montreal. seems like they never showed up... hope lee can give some info on that and if they will ever be able to make it into our borders


----------



## Ninetyfour

Legitimately can't tell what the deal with Black Veil Brides is with these guys.


----------



## Joe McQuay

Wow it's so different however it nevertheless has your sound. It's awesome sounding!


----------



## atticmike

DVRP said:


> my god




Is he playing a JPXI?

I would like to hear his opinion on the current model !


----------



## Lukifer

Thats my first time seeing this, holy fuckin shit balls thats a badass solo!! I guess I never really zoned in and listened to it that close. Talented dude big time!


----------



## Ninetyfour

Lee has some new tracks up!

Mecha's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Guamskyy

Ninetyfour said:


> Lee has some new tracks up!
> 
> Mecha's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Purrty good, not fan of dubstep AT ALL though.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Yeah same, loving the Katy Perry remix though.


----------



## space frog

Ninetyfour said:


> Lee has some new tracks up!
> 
> Mecha's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



nice stuff!!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Hey guys, just posted a video of me doing the XIV sweeps:


----------



## vhmetalx

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Hey guys, just posted a video of me doing the XIV sweeps:




Wow.


----------



## Ninetyfour

Saw this earlier, pretty damn tight, wish I could sweep as fluidly as you


----------



## AndyLunt

Need an update on whether this tab book is still gonna happen or not! Willing to sell a testicle to purchase it when/if it is released!


----------



## brutalwizard

AndyLunt said:


> Need an update on whether this tab book is still gonna happen or not! Willing to sell a testicle to purchase it when/if it is released!



it is happening still, i asked jason when they were here


----------



## AndyLunt

brutalwizard said:


> it is happening still, i asked jason when they were here



This pleases me, hopefully it's not too far away, thanks for the reply!


----------



## space frog

Yeah I hope it doesnt take as long as PtH's


----------



## vhmetalx

Well I think they're at home on a break for a bit so they might be working on it.


----------



## Cadavuh

How fucking amazing is the first minute or so of Ascension?


----------



## CrownofWorms

I just bought The Discovery. Never thought I would ever buy deathcore act, but this album is just phenomenal. Great solos, Riffs that are Djenty but keeps the Harshness that Meshuggah has(unlike the majority of Djent acts), good compositions, and good breakdowns..........wait there are no breakdowns, only solos . I like that it gives a progressive feel throughout the whole album.


----------



## Dan Halen

CrownofWorms said:


> I just bought The Discovery. Never thought I would ever buy deathcore act, but this album is just phenomenal. Great solos, Riffs that are Djenty but keeps the Harshness that Meshuggah has(unlike the majority of Djent acts), good compositions, and good breakdowns..........wait there are no breakdowns, only solos . I like that it gives a progressive feel throughout the whole album.



must agree here. i never thought id get into anything like this ever. the moment i heard scar symmetry it changed everything for me. i never thought id ever hear something so clean come out of something so technical.
THEN i hear periphery and it immerses me into the world of "aggressive progressive," and now im blown away yet AGAIN with BOO. 

they are so flawless with the only exception being that IMHO they should have a melodic vocalist like Scar Symmetry. i mean i love bands like DAATH that scream and cookie monster growl the whole time, but for some of the chords they use i start singing the lyrics rather than screaming or growling them. i just think sometimes a more melodic singing vocal is appropriate.


----------



## space frog

^Melodic vocals like in Regenerate would be a plus, I agree.


----------



## Lukifer

Ive always been a sucker for melodic vocals. I think if BoO used them sparingly it would be cool. Not too much though.


----------



## Dan Halen

yah you guys get what im saying. like in recreate i can hear this one bit where melodic vocals would kill over. or in automatic motion OMG.


----------



## x360rampagex

Heard them a while ago, but only just now got their album, its pretty sweet. Also the same for Veil of Maya, and now can't stop listening to them. Both bands are amazing.


----------



## codync

If anybody in the North Carolina area reads this, my band is opening for the Greensboro date of the Discovery tour on December 3rd. Provided we're in the same area, I can hook you up with advance tickets with no service/online charge. You're only saving a couple of bucks, but for frequent show-goers, that stuff gets SO annoying. Check it out!

Escher | Facebook


----------



## space frog

I'd hit that show if it came to Montreal. But I guess BoO wouldn't make it passed the border again...


----------



## Lukifer

I need to check the tour dates. If this came within my state I am totally there!


----------



## brutalwizard

this kid is like 12 haha


and more girls covering this 

forum member

and to reiterate, the orginal gal to do it



i have to much free time......


----------



## CrownofWorms

brutalwizard said:


> and more girls covering this
> 
> forum member
> 
> and to reiterate, the orginal gal to do it



There is a God


----------



## Lukifer

I now officially hate the guitar and realize I suck bad. Thanks ladies!


----------



## DLG

is it ironic that they are good at a technique called sweeping?


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Djent246

Bit annoying that fuckin' phenomonal bands like this have fuck all chance of getting over here to Ireland for a show..


----------



## space frog

Djent246 said:


> Bit annoying that fuckin' phenomonal bands like this have fuck all chance of getting over here to Ireland for a show..



imagine how I feel knowing they really CANT cross over to Canada... I'm right over them lawl


----------



## Djent246

space frog said:


> imagine how I feel knowing they really CANT cross over to Canada... I'm right over them lawl


 
Ahahaha awh dude,I feel your pain!


----------



## space frog

but dude do the european tours hit ireland??


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Djent246 said:


> Bit annoying that fuckin' phenomonal bands like this have fuck all chance of getting over here to Ireland for a show..



+1

But hey were getting Devin, Dimmu, Cynic and Protest the Hero!!! Gigs are starting to pick up over here again.



space frog said:


> but dude do the european tours hit ireland??



Not much anymore. Its become too costly to transport a band and their equipment across from England when they could play a similar size venue much easier in another country their doing a few nights in.


----------



## Djent246

drawnacrol said:


> +1
> 
> But hey were getting Devin, Dimmu, Cynic and Protest the Hero!!! Gigs are starting to pick up over here again.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much anymore. Its become too costly to transport a band and their equipment across from England when they could play a similar size venue much easier in another country their doing a few nights in.


 
Hell yeah bro! Goin to the Dev Clinic next tuesday? Emo told me about it,defo gonna try and go if possible!


----------



## s5470Pro

I hate to be negative all the time but their latest album sucks big donkey nuts


----------



## theo

Really? I honestly think that the discovery is their best work yet!


----------



## MikeH

s5470Pro said:


> I hate to be negative all the time but their latest album sucks big donkey nuts



You must be thinking of A Higher Place. Or you're just dumb.


----------



## Asterix

Does anyone agree with me when I say that they have the best guitar tone of all time?


----------



## theo

Maybe not of all time, but it's pretty good, I love the leads in particular.


----------



## space frog

Asterix said:


> Does anyone agree with me when I say that they have the best guitar tone of all time?



I'm not really a fan of their tone itself, but it fits their music VERY well, so they did do a really great job


----------



## Lukifer

I like their tone alot. Best tone ever?? I dont know but I like it.


----------



## codync

s5470Pro said:


> I hate to be negative all the time but their latest album sucks big donkey nuts



Meh, it's not that good. I wouldn't say it sucks but way too much music that just doesn't go anywhere / do anything.


----------



## Cjanz

I'm not so much into their newest album, either. It has some cool moments, but I feel like A Higher Place was much more creative, especially in the lyrical realm. God, I hate the lyrics on The Discovery at times. The vocal tradeoffs are also too abrasive. Better done, again, on A Higher Place.


----------



## Metalus

Their live tone is incredible. Easily the best live tone I've heard next to Periphery and Killswitch Engage


----------



## Don Vito

brutalwizard said:


> and more girls covering this









I see the operation was a success...


----------



## Prydogga

I hated BoO until the new album. To me, lyrically it's stunning and while the riffs aren't spectacular at all times, the arrangement and lead placement is brilliant. It's been my album of the year up until now.


----------



## MikeH

Well since they change guitars for EVERY SINGLE TOUR, I have the rig scoop on The Discovery Tour. Still using the Axe-FX and all that djazz, but for the GDGCFAD guitars, Lee is using a white pearl JP7 BFR Rosewood Neck, Jason is using a Cherry Burst JP7 BFR Rosewood Neck, and David is using a white Bongo 5 with all black hardware and a black pickguard. They all still use their customs for old songs, though.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

kennedyblake said:


> I see the operation was a success...



 alexi's not that good....srsly


----------



## DVRP

IAMLORDVADER said:


> alexi's not that good....srsly



Yeah...ok


----------



## space frog

IAMLORDVADER said:


> alexi's not that good....srsly


----------



## GSingleton

My fav album is actually their first one. Just has the most soul imo. It was raw and real and I enjoy that in an album.


----------



## mikemueller2112

DLG said:


> is it ironic that they are good at a technique called sweeping?



It's not really ironic, is it? I thought women were naturally good at sweeping...


----------



## Don Vito

mikemueller2112 said:


> It's not really ironic, is it? I thought women were naturally good at sweeping...


----------



## chevymeister

brutalwizard said:


> this kid is like 12 haha
> 
> 
> and more girls covering this
> 
> forum member
> 
> and to reiterate, the orginal gal to do it
> 
> 
> 
> i have to much free time......



Couldn't help but stare at the 3rd video girls tits. The guitars just a plus.


----------



## Lukifer

chevymeister said:


> Couldn't help but stare at the 3rd video girls tits. The guitars just a plus.



There's a guitar in that video???


----------



## JosephAOI

So BOO were fucking incredible last night. I got there super early so I got to hang around with them for a few hours till doors opened and since we ued to live in the same homwtown. Me and David and Ronnie went on google maps and actually found out the they used to live less than a mile from me. Small world, eh?
PICS-
Soundcheck






SETLIST (They didn't play regenerate though. But I got to hear it personally at soundcheck )

























BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE.


----------



## space frog

you lucky bastard


----------



## Lukifer

space frog said:


> you lucky bastard



No shit! What else did you get to do, soundcheck Lee's guitar for him??? Change Jasons strings?? Haha


----------



## JosephAOI

I was gonna play Lee's BFR with the rosewood neck but all hell broke loose after the concert. I was also gonna get lessons from Marc Okubo but yeah, same thing.

EDIT: I think the absolute best thing about the whole entire night was when BOO were playing and when Lee saw me and my buddy (Who he also knows) and everyone just jumping and seriously reacting to their music, he just had this HUGE smile of complete joy and he just looked so happy. It was AWESOME.

Oh, and check out the VOM thread for more pics.


----------



## MikeH

I got to play both of Lee's guitars he had on the last tour. His custom BFR? Played it. JPX7? Played it. JPXI7? Played it. 

I really wanted to play Jason's cherry burst BFR, but I only got to chat with them for a few minutes after the show.


----------



## space frog

MikeH said:


> I got to play both of Lee's guitars he had on the last tour. His custom BFR? Played it. JPX7? Played it. JPXI7? Played it.
> 
> I really wanted to play Jason's cherry burst BFR, but I only got to chat with them for a few minutes after the show.



yet only a few minutes was enough for you to play 3 of their guitars


----------



## MikeH

space frog said:


> yet only a few minutes was enough for you to play 3 of their guitars



No, I played those on the last tour I saw them on. Jason didn't have the cherry burst BFR then. He just started using it for this tour.


----------



## space frog

MikeH said:


> No, I played those on the last tour I saw them on. Jason didn't have the cherry burst BFR then. He just started using it for this tour.



oh ok ok I get it my bad


----------



## Xiphos68

So Lee is a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## codync

Got to open for this tour package last night in Greensboro and got a lot of compliments from the BTM dudes and a couple of the BOO guys. Pretty awesome! The BTM guys are hilarious, it's so cool to hang out with people from a different culture.


----------



## space frog

Xiphos68 said:


> So Lee is a pretty awesome guy.



so, you were trying out his guitar...

/JEALOUS


----------



## Xiphos68

space frog said:


> so, you were trying out his guitar...
> 
> /JEALOUS



I tried out his White/Gold JP and his Sparkle White JP as well.

Both were pretty rad guitars.


----------



## Lukifer

Ok so if they are in my area I'm going because It sounds like everyone get to play Lees guitars that go!!


----------



## oddcam

Any updates on the tabs supposedly in the works?


----------



## musikizlife

Here's a shot of me hanging with the guys during the meet and greet in Philly.
they were all suuuper chill 
btw don't ever trust a starstruck person to take a still picture... 






Was a sick show, and wound up surviving a nice injury to the face. 






but this enabled me to hang with most of the bands whilst I recovered. the guys from BTM are awesome, and theyre accents fucking rule! and I also got some of Veil's Jack Dagnals!


----------



## Rick

Jason Richardson is out. 



> To all of our fans and followers, we have decided to part ways with guitarist Jason Richardson. This was something that just needed to happen. We will be a more creative, energized, and focused unit as a result. The past year was the band's most successful and we owe it all to our amazing fans. We promise everyone that 2012 will see us take further steps to bringing every aspect of our band to a new level. We couldn't possibly be more excited for what the future holds.
> 
> Also, since the finishing touches were put on The Discovery we've already been in the process of writing our next album. The past month and next two we will be home writing and finalizing the record that will be released this summer/fall.
> 
> Big news coming soon regarding our summer touring schedule, we can't wait to see all of you again soon with some new music to play for you!
> 
> We will TEMPORARILY be accepting video submissions for the spot at [email protected].



This hit FB not five minutes ago.


----------



## JoeyBTL

^Just read that. Dammit. 

And reading the comments below people are saying he's in Chelsea Grin now...ugh.


----------



## anomynous

wtf, what a downgrade


----------



## BlindingLight7

I can't say I ever liked his solo's , he's kind of just shreddy mcfuntits


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Honestly.. shouldn't be a huge blow. They'll find someone else.


----------



## Scrubface05

After the album they put out last year, they've jumped to a completely new tier. They will find someone amazing to kick some more ass!


----------



## Sikthness

wait is he the one who did like the solo at the end of Follow the Signs, and the leads on Recreate etc?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

So does he get evicted from the BOO House?

Thats f**king bent though!!!!! Their one of the few bands I've never seen live. Good luck to however auditions. Their big shoes to fill.





Sikthness said:


> wait is he the one who did like the solo at the end of Follow the Signs, and the leads on Recreate etc?



Yes he plays the outro of Follow the Signs. Lee the other guitarist plays all the leads on Recreate.


----------



## Lukifer

What a bummer. He isnt one of the original members but I still liked his playing. I always saw Lee as the center of the band so as long as he is still there Im good. Jason has a track record of not being in bands very long it seems......


----------



## anomynous

Yeah, I wonder what goes on with the housing situation.....


----------



## BTFStan

This totally sucks! Jason was so good with them.


----------



## MikeH

I will forever love that album and his playing on it. But I don't believe Lee and Co. would ever settle for a sub-par replacement. I'm sure whoever they get will be more than able to fill his shoes.


----------



## Don Vito

BlindingLight7 said:


> I can't say I ever liked his solo's , he's kind of just shreddy mcfuntits


 His shreddy parts were cool.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So Jason has gone from All Shall Perish to BoO to Chelsea Grin (who the fuck are they?)? Damn. Does he just hop to better paying gigs or is hard to get a long with?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

wannabguitarist said:


> So Jason has gone from All Shall Perish to BoO to Chelsea Grin (who the fuck are they?)? Damn. Does he just hop to better paying gigs or is hard to get a long with?



Chelsea grin is quite literally the most generic deathcore band...ever.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Chelsea grin is quite literally the most generic deathcore band...ever.



Well, he fucked up


----------



## Lukifer

wannabguitarist said:


> Well, he fucked up



Fuck yeah he fucked up. If its for better pay he is a sell out. If he had personal beef with BoO or they had it with him, thats understandable then.


----------



## MikeH

Shame he went to that, but if he's happy, more power to him. Hopefully they get better with his influence.


----------



## Lukifer

MikeH said:


> Shame he went to that, but if he's happy, more power to him. Hopefully they get better with his influence.




I think this has to be the worst singing I have ever heard in my life. If you can even call it singing. Damn Ill never get that 4:13 in my life back.


----------



## brutalwizard

drawnacrol said:


> So does he get evicted from the BOO House?



lol they moved since then, but yeah probaly chelsea grin is like based in utah



wannabguitarist said:


> So Jason has gone from All Shall Perish to BoO to Chelsea Grin (who the fuck are they?)? Damn. Does he just hop to better paying gigs or is hard to get a long with?



i have tried to talk to him a few times, he is a very offputting person from my experience. although he has left me some neat youtube comments before he got into all these bands.


----------



## Prydogga

From Facebook


> Just to clarify to everyone I did NOT quit Born of Osiris, I would have never been able to bring myself to do such a thing no matter how much tension was between us. All of those dudes were essentially my family, I lived in the same house as them for over 2 years. This was by no means at all my decision(not that I was involved in the decision in any way shape or form lol). I have been fired from the band because I, "don't agree with the way they want to live their lives" and "it felt like their dad was in the band." So instead of confronting me about my eeeendless bitching about their excessive drinking and assorted drug abuse they decided that calling me at 130 in the morning 4 days before christmas while I'm home visiting family to tell me that all of my belongings from the new BOO house were in my trailer on the way to me in VA was the professional way to handle it. So i can say with pride that I will NEVER play another note on stage with the group of cowards that is Born of Osiris. I don't give a fuck what they think of me for putting their personal stuff out there, I want everyone to see them for who they really are. Im just happy the truth finally came out and now I know what truly matters to them and it is NOT putting out albums like The Discovery. On another note I will continuing the rest of my musical endeavors with Chelsea Grin, as we are already really great friends and with the recent loss of their guitar player we were able to make the best out of two very shitty situations. I will be involved with the writing process of their next release which is supposed to be dropped before warped tour this summer. You guys heard how much a higher place sucked and what came after it, so get ready for some of the sickest CG you've ever heard!!!



Poor guy. Jason seems like a good guy, I don't doubt there's not much more to this story than what he says, except maybe some debate over the 'felt like dad was in the band'.


----------



## codync

brutalwizard said:


> i have tried to talk to him a few times, he is a very offputting person from my experience.



This. One of the other members of BOO apologized to me for this when I saw them recently. No matter what their lifestyle choices, the other guys seem competent so I have no worries. I also disliked Jason's music, so I'm alright with it.


----------



## anomynous

lol getting kicked out for not doing drugs


----------



## Don Vito

damn sista'


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Was he the one who wrote all the solos?


----------



## mondertonian

Bummer. Oh well, it's for the best, conflicting emotions aren't productive. Ever. Lol. Wish em both the best. 

^ and as far as I know and as far as I've heard in interviews every person pretty much writes entire songs, so no, he wasn't the sole writer of every solo. I think he just made Lee step up his game, so to speak. More shred influence and all that. Who knows though haha.


----------



## Don Vito

Actually I think Jason played all of the "technical" solos on the album. I just don't see Lee being able to play Behold,Dissimulation, ect...


----------



## Prydogga

I've only ever see Lee do 'Recreate' and I've heard numerous accounts that Lee has trouble keeping up with Jason in some parts. I do fear that the next BoO record may suffer due to the lack of Jason, although they do seem to have stepped up their game with the electronic stuff they bring into the music, which really made The Discovery that much better.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That's too bad if he was because the only part of BOO I really enjoyed was the solos with the neat phrasing, otherwise there's a bit too much 0-0-0-000-00-00000 for me.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Sorry if you dont have Facebook but as just another example of what Jason can do, I can't see him being in Chelsea Grin without taking them in at least less of a generic direction. Hes just too good.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150364823393930&set=vb.611298929&type=2&theater


----------



## Don Vito

He has a really nice collection of Balls.


----------



## mondertonian

I'm sure they'll bring in someone just as epic as Jason. I guess i'm just lucky my favorite song on The Discovery was Recreate 

Theres always someone better out there and I've got to think they'll try out for BoO. I'm excited, I just hope they get weirder :idontseethecoolsmileyfacedrinkingcoffeebutpretenditshere:


----------



## yellowv

BOO became a much better band when Jason joined. We will have to wait and see what happens now without him. Sucks that he gets kicked out for trying to be the responsible guy.


----------



## wespaul

I like the people who are coming out with the "oh, I never really liked his solos" or the "I think he gave me a mean look one time at a show" comments after this goes down.


----------



## brutalwizard

wespaul said:


> I like the people who are coming out with the "oh, I never really liked his solos" or the "I think he gave me a mean look one time at a show" comments after this goes down.



lol i thought most of his solo's were neat, he is just not a fun guy to talk to really.

one time we were both "under the influence" and we just mumbled some stuff at eachother almost incoherently about ASP and thats it haha.


----------



## Prydogga

wespaul said:


> I like the people who are coming out with the "oh, I never really liked his solos" or the "I think he gave me a mean look one time at a show" comments after this goes down.


----------



## FretWizard88

I don't know if somebody talked about this yet. What I heard was that he was tired of the other band members drinking and abusing drugs. He wanted to get shit done and it wasn't happening, so I give props to him for moving on (that is if this is true).


----------



## CrownofWorms

Jason made that band a lot better than they were before. Maybe Jason would make Chelsea Grin to a band that would make me change my honest opinion on them(I really am not fond of there style, but they got their own crowd and that's good). Hopefully BoO can continue with what they did with The Discovery. But we'll see. Jason's playing was just spot on in the Discovery and songwriting that I couldn't deny not buying that Deathcore CD



FretWizard88 said:


> I don't know if somebody talked about this yet. What I heard was that he was tired of the other band members drinking and abusing drugs. He wanted to get shit done and it wasn't happening, so I give props to him for moving on (that is if this is true).



Yeah I found the same thing on his FB



> "Just to clarify to everyone I did NOT quit Born of Osiris, I would have never been able to bring myself to do such a thing no matter how much tension was between us. All of those dudes were essentially my family, I lived in the same house as them for over 2 years. This was by no means at all my decision(not that I was involved in the decision in any way shape or form lol). I have been fired from the band because I, "don't agree with the way they want to live their lives" and "it felt like their dad was in the band." So instead of confronting me about my eeeendless bitching about their excessive drinking and assorted drug abuse they decided that calling me at 130 in the morning 4 days before christmas while I'm home visiting family to tell me that all of my belongings from the new BOO house were in my trailer on the way to me in VA was the professional way to handle it. So i can say with pride that I will NEVER play another note on stage with the group of cowards that is Born of Osiris. I don't give a fuck what they think of me for putting their personal stuff out there, I want everyone to see them for who they really are. Im just happy the truth finally came out and now I know what truly matters to them and it is NOT putting out albums like The Discovery. On another note I will continuing the rest of my musical endeavors with Chelsea Grin, as we are already really great friends and with the recent loss of their guitar player we were able to make the best out of two very shitty situations. I will be involved with the writing process of their next release which is supposed to be dropped before warped tour this summer. You guys heard how much a higher place sucked and what came after it, so get ready for some of the sickest CG you've ever heard!!!"



Why does this remind of Dave Mustaine and Metallica but reverse


----------



## anomynous

Born of Osiris better top The Discovery the next album, otherwise they're going to get SO much shit


----------



## Joose

I expect great albums from both BoO and CG.


----------



## MikeH

I'm trying out. Fuck it. Nothing to lose.


----------



## 808

So what does everyone think about Jason getting kicked out of Born of Osiris and who will be the new guitar player!!??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Try scrolling up.


----------



## 808

just noticed after the post thanks  i didn't look at the last page sorryyyy...


----------



## ItWillDo

As much as I love Born of Osiris, this was a huge low-blow. I've been a fan of their shit since they released their Rosecrance experiment and The New Reign is still one of my top 5 albums to date. Jason seemed like a huge step up from the last album considering I didn't like A Higher Place at all. 

But kicking someone out because he's a bit more serious about both drug-abuse and the music itself seems like a really fucked up thing to do. Well, atleast it feels like Chelsea Grin will get more progressive with their shit and I'm really wondering about what effect this will have on the new BoO-record. 

But for now let's just focus on Eclipse (VoM)!


----------



## Jogeta

If things aren't working out then it is only logical that change needs to be made in order for progress to be made.

Best wishes to both parties! I love BOO and Jason could be the poster boy for demonstrating how much can be achieved as a guitar player if the right amount of effort is put in.
When I saw Born Of Osiris last year with The Faceless and Veil Of Maya - my mind was blown! If I still drank then I'd toast to those times \m/


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I wonder what BOO's reply will be now that Jason has posted his side of the story.


----------



## Rick

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cameron-Barton-for-Guitarist-of-Born-of-Osiris/310715125640648

I think Cameron is a great choice to join them. And no, he didn't create this, someone else thought enough of him to make this page.


----------



## DLG

who's that guy?


----------



## Prydogga

He is/used to be a contributing member here. Big big shredder.


----------



## Randy

DLG said:


> who's that guy?



Used to post on here under the name "CooleyJr". In conversation, a nice enough guy and a good player but he was banned from here over an unresolved, questionable transactions with another member.

As for the Jason Richardson thing, one of the Chelsea Grin guys used to post here when they were still starting out but I'll be fucked if I could remember his username. Not to speculate too much but if Jason joined CG as a reaction to being fired over "not being into all the drinking and drugs", he joined the wrong band.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DLG said:


> who's that guy?



Some kid we had to ban from here for scamming someone in the classifieds. 

Just another YouTube shredder.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well that makes it easier for whoever he scammed to exact some revenge if he will be touring with BoO


----------



## wespaul

brutalwizard said:


> lol i thought most of his solo's were neat, he is just not a fun guy to talk to really.
> 
> one time we were both "under the influence" and we just mumbled some stuff at eachother almost incoherently about ASP and thats it haha.



((hugs))


----------



## Doug N

JoeyBTL said:


> Sorry if you dont have Facebook


 
I'm not sorry that I don't have Facebook.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Was he the guy who used to always post World Record Picking videos?

Travis Montgomery would be a great replacement. He has a lot of touring experience and already has Jason's solos down.


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, but it's a matter of Travis quitting Threat Signal, or at least trying to juggle two touring bands.

And I strongly disagree with Cam being an option. He's a cool guy and all, but he isn't BOO material. He's fast, but lacks theory.


----------



## NovaReaper

MikeH said:


> Yeah, but it's a matter of Travis quitting Threat Signal, or at least trying to juggle two touring bands.
> 
> And I strongly disagree with Cam being an option. He's a cool guy and all, but he isn't BOO material. He's fast, but lacks theory.



you think anybody in born of osiris knows music theory??


----------



## DLG

travis is definitely a better pick than the shreddy youtube guy. 

BoO probably does much better than Threat Signal, but I imagine it would be hard to leave your baby to play someone else's music as a hired gun essentially.


----------



## xCaptainx

I doubt BOO will pick a youtube bedroom guitar warrior. There is SO much more to being in a full time touring band than how fast your 4 note per string pentatonic licks are. I'd pick a strong personality/easy going muso over a youtube sensation any day (remember you see these people more than your family!)


----------



## xCaptainx

Don't be suprised if you see them pick a close friend, or someone from an already established band with touring experience. Wouldn't make sense to pick someone fairly 'green'


----------



## Ninetyfour

> Know theory
> Experience of touring

AJ Minette!

Probably won't happen, but still a lot of respect for this band has just gone right out the window.


----------



## MikeH

NovaReaper said:


> you think anybody in born of osiris knows music theory??



To an extent, but I guess theory was the wrong word. He lacks the ability to do anything but super fast picking.


----------



## Lukifer

MikeH said:


> To an extent, but I guess theory was the wrong word. He lacks the ability to do anything but super fast picking.



Like write good material that is BoO. Not what he thinks sounds good but what the whole band would say, yeah that is a good BoO song. 

I still dig there music, and there are always sides to stories that we will never know. Jason could be on his high horse and trying to make the other guys sound really bad because he got kicked out. Like saying the girl who dumped you was a lying cheating bitch, even though your just mad she dumped you.


----------



## Dan

drawnacrol said:


> Was he the guy who used to always post World Record Picking videos?
> 
> Travis Montgomery would be a great replacement. He has a lot of touring experience and already has Jason's solos down.






MikeH said:


> Yeah, but it's a matter of Travis quitting Threat Signal, or at least trying to juggle two touring bands.
> 
> And I strongly disagree with Cam being an option. He's a cool guy and all, but he isn't BOO material. He's fast, but lacks theory.





DLG said:


> travis is definitely a better pick than the shreddy youtube guy.
> 
> BoO probably does much better than Threat Signal, but I imagine it would be hard to leave your baby to play someone else's music as a hired gun essentially.



You guys not wondered why he's been playing a lot of BoO stuff recently 

The guys in BoO have already made a decision pretty much as to who they want to audition from what i can gather. Cam's a nice dude but i dont think he would get the job.


----------



## brutalwizard

xCaptainx said:


> I doubt BOO will pick a youtube bedroom guitar warrior.



lol thats how jason got into All shall perish, and in turn BOO


----------



## Lukifer

brutalwizard said:


> lol thats how jason got into All shall perish, and in turn BOO



and dont forget now Chelsea Grin woop woop!!! HAHAHA


----------



## xCaptainx

I doubt Jason got into ASP on the back of a youtube video audition alone. 

I've done a full time band with months of touring australia/south east asia. Bedroom warrior theory and amazing youtube videos don't mean much when you're sleeping head to tail in the same van for weeks at a time, haha and sharing more time with them in a given year than your family and wife. You need to gel with everyone on a personal level well before worrying about if they can do a certain appeggio or not, haha. 

Various ASP interviews stated... *edit* actually the interview stated he would be better suited for BOO as they are 'all 18 and like to do drugs' so who knows what that really means. I shouldn't really comment either way

That being said, BOO are an amazing band and Jason is a brilliant young guitarist. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they both move on to. I'm like Chelsea Grin and I cant wait to see what Jason can do with them.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Dan said:


> You guys not wondered why he's been playing a lot of BoO stuff recently
> 
> The guys in BoO have already made a decision pretty much as to who they want to audition from what i can gather. Cam's a nice dude but i dont think he would get the job.



I hope it isn't Travis; I like Threat Signal way more than BoO


----------



## brutalwizard

xCaptainx said:


> I doubt Jason got into ASP on the back of a youtube video audition alone.



he was 17 years old, had never toured before, and lived on the other side of the country when he joined asp.
i remember following it pretty closely, and at the time no one was stepping up on playing chris's solo's haha.

and of the 3 times i have met him, he was unsober 2 of the times




wannabguitarist said:


> I hope it isn't Travis; I like Threat Signal way more than BoO


i am speculating so hard haha, like a boo cover everyday


----------



## wannabguitarist

brutalwizard said:


> he was 17 years old, had never toured before, and lived on the other side of the country when he joined asp.
> i remember following it pretty closely, and at the time no one was stepping up on playing chris's solo's haha.
> 
> and of the 3 times i have met him, he was unsober 2 of the times
> 
> i am speculating so hard haha, like a boo cover everyday




Damn  he is good enough for the spot though.

And I read somewhere that Jason was sponsored by a vaporizer company? That's pretty awesome


----------



## xCaptainx

brutalwizard said:


> he was 17 years old, had never toured before, and lived on the other side of the country when he joined asp.
> i remember following it pretty closely, and at the time no one was stepping up on playing chris's solo's haha.



I stand corrected then!  Interesting though, I definitely wouldn't pick someone so young and inexperienced with touring. Mind you, I can see the difficulty they had; who on earth could have played Chris's guitar parts?!?


----------



## Sikthness

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That's too bad if he was because the only part of BOO I really enjoyed was the solos with the neat phrasing, otherwise there's a bit too much 0-0-0-000-00-00000 for me.


 

Gotta agree here. Honestly I really like BOO, always have. And I like the Disovery. But since they switched to 7 strings the riffs have regressed from AHP, and thats not good. All chugs, with some awesome lead work here and there. Hopefully they can find a good replacement.


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Yes....it is no secret now that I've been auditioning for BOO . I have just as good of a chance as anyone else of being the new guitarist, so I'm just going to continue making cover videos, and I'll see what happens!


----------



## xCaptainx

Good luck man! you videos are killer, looking forward to seeing the outcome!


----------



## vampiregenocide

TravisMontgomery said:


> Yes....it is no secret now that I've been auditioning for BOO . I have just as good of a chance as anyone else of being the new guitarist, so I'm just going to continue making cover videos, and I'll see what happens!



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't quit Threat Signal.


----------



## Lukifer

Travis your a hell of a player, so good luck to you bro. BoO need a solid dude so if you can fill that spot you have my vote. Not that my vote matters!! But hey if u make it and I come see u live don't forget me! Anyways, you have the chops so best of luck.


----------



## Triple7

vampiregenocide said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't quit Threat Signal.


----------



## Razzy

If Travis joins BoO, I'm auditioning for Threat Signal.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

TravisMontgomery said:


> Yes....it is no secret now that I've been auditioning for BOO . I have just as good of a chance as anyone else of being the new guitarist, so I'm just going to continue making cover videos, and I'll see what happens!



Good luck with it dude!!!!! What other covers you got planned?


----------



## TravisMontgomery

drawnacrol said:


> Good luck with it dude!!!!! What other covers you got planned?



I'm going to be learning a bunch of songs from their latest setlist that was posted in this thread a while back. I'm thinking of doing "Empires Erased" or "Open Arms To Damnation" next.


----------



## brutalwizard

mmm travis in boo would be amazing!!!

Ps offtopic, i found a flyer for a threat signal show in idaho in some pants of mine the other day. totally missed you guys


----------



## littledoc

If Travis leaves Threat Signal, I'm totally auditioning... for the tambourine spot. 

Youtube seems to be the way lots of guys are getting... uh, discovered. No pun intended. Nevermore found Attila Voros there. I'd imagine that when you start playing material of the uber-shred variety, you don't have too many options since so few guitarists can actually play covers at that level, much less compose at that level. So you gotta go wherever you can find 'em.


----------



## Blind Theory

I like BoO's older stuff. I'd probably like the Discovery if I ever listened to it. Jason is pretty damn impressive too. I remember watching his videos after finding out ASP took him in. To be able to play Chris's solos, especially at such a young age, is ridiculous to say the least. Although, and I am thinking this because he is my number one idol guitar wise, it would be kind of funny if the guy Jason replaced in ASP replaced him in BoO....just think, Born of Osiris with Chris motherfuckin' Storey. Shit would be intense!


----------



## Zelos45

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Chelsea grin is quite literally the most generic deathcore band...ever.



Honestly, it's a huge downgrade. Jason is an insane shredder and seems like a good dude... No idea why he'd pick Chelsea Grin of all bands.  The only people I know who like Chelsea Grin are my old band's vocalist and drummer and their friends, and all they did was listen to Chelsea Grin and smoke pot all day.

I think BOO will be fine without him though, they just need to find a guy of his caliber (Lee is still there!). I still can't believe he'd join a shitty band like CG though. 

EDIT: Just read the thing Jason posted and that really fucking sucks that BOO would kick out such a talented dude because he didn't agree with their drug/alcohol use. Really shitty situation.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Zelos45 said:


> Honestly, it's a huge downgrade. Jason is an insane shredder and seems like a good dude... No idea why he'd pick Chelsea Grin of all bands.  The only people I know who like Chelsea Grin are my old band's vocalist and drummer and their friends, and all they did was listen to Chelsea Grin and smoke pot all day.
> 
> I think BOO will be fine without him though, they just need to find a guy of his caliber (Lee is still there!). I still can't believe he'd join a shitty band like CG though.
> 
> EDIT: Just read the thing Jason posted and that really fucking sucks that BOO would kick out such a talented dude because he didn't agree with their drug/alcohol use. Really shitty situation.


Its an extremely childish move of them to do.


----------



## Zelos45

ItWillDo said:


> As much as I love Born of Osiris, this was a huge low-blow. I've been a fan of their shit since they released their Rosecrance experiment and The New Reign is still one of my top 5 albums to date. Jason seemed like a huge step up from the last album considering I didn't like A Higher Place at all.
> 
> But kicking someone out because he's a bit more serious about both drug-abuse and the music itself seems like a really fucked up thing to do. Well, atleast it feels like Chelsea Grin will get more progressive with their shit and I'm really wondering about what effect this will have on the new BoO-record.
> 
> But for now let's just focus on Eclipse (VoM)!




If BOO's new album is bad like A Higher Place was they are never going to hear the end of it... Lee is talented though, hopefully he and whoever their new guitarist is can make another good record. Still fucking dumb that they'd kick him out for not wanting to do as many drugs as them.


----------



## WhiteWalls

In these cases usually the truth is in the middle, but there are already way too many people on facebook confirming Jason's side of the story lol

I really hope Lee is not too involved in this shitty situation because he was extremely polite and down to earth when I met him at a local concert a year ago (the other band members didn't even bother to come out and take a picture)

Anyway Jason is a boss and is surely going to eventually find a band where he can use his ridiculous talent


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah I've never met himself myself, but Lee does seem pretty friendly.


----------



## Tones

Where the F*#K is Tosin Abasi?
Shit's about to get real

Edit: Also, this is another thing Jason has posted. (I deeply apologized if this was already posted.)


Just to clarify to everyone I did NOT quit Born of Osiris, I would have never been able to bring myself to do such a thing no matter how much tension was between us. All of those dudes were essentially my family, I lived in the same house as them for over 2 years. This was by no means at all my decision(not that I was involved in the decision in any way shape or form lol). I have been fired from the band because I, "don't agree with the way they want to live their lives" and "it felt like their dad was in the band." So instead of confronting me about my eeeendless bitching about their excessive drinking and assorted drug abuse they decided that calling me at 130 in the morning 4 days before christmas while I'm home visiting family to tell me that all of my belongings from the new BOO house were in my trailer on the way to me in VA was the professional way to handle it. So i can say with pride that I will NEVER play another note on stage with the group of cowards that is Born of Osiris. I don't give a fuck what they think of me for putting their personal stuff out there, I want everyone to see them for who they really are. Im just happy the truth finally came out and now I know what truly matters to them and it is NOT putting out albums like The Discovery. On another note I will continuing the rest of my musical endeavors with Chelsea Grin, as we are already really great friends and with the recent loss of their guitar player we were able to make the best out of two very shitty situations. I will be involved with the writing process of their next release which is supposed to be dropped before warped tour this summer. You guys heard how much a higher place sucked and what came after it, so get ready for some of the sickest CG you've ever heard!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Have the guys from the band posted anything since Jason's last statement. Its hard to know what to believe.


----------



## gunshow86de

They've gotta be doing too many drugs. That's the only explanation I can think of as to why they are on this bill......


----------



## Randy

My Children, My Bride... Mormon metal?


----------



## DLG

very aptly named festival


----------



## codync

Do you guys realize how many metal bands do an absurd amount of drugs/drinking? I don't think it was childish for them to remove Jason from the band- If personalities or lifestyles were clashing, no matter what the case, remove the odd man out. I'm sure they'll be a much stronger unit without him, simply because of the differences. Also, if you couldn't tell that this band was full of drug users already, then you need a reality check.


----------



## mickytee

gunshow86de said:


> They've gotta be doing too many drugs. That's the only explanation I can think of as to why they are on this bill......



born of osiris AND chelsea grin on the same bill?...uh oh...awkward...


----------



## mickytee

i reckon chris feener should try. if travis is, then the future of threat signal is questionable and so he too should try out.
iin my opinion, he is the better guitarist and more original (with leads) out of the two.
he's a good riff writer aswell.

dont get me wrong, travis is an amazing guitarist and would totally suit the role. but if travis is trying out, chris feener totally should too because hes a bit better and could totally fill jasons shoes.


----------



## MikeH

I only see bad things coming from Jason joining CG. This is how Devin put it when I talked to him about it:
1. It makes Jason look childish.
2. If he write a bunch of shit they can't play, then quits, they're fucked. And nobody of that stature (aside from Jason) is going to want to replace him in that band.


----------



## Lon

MikeH said:


> I only see bad things coming from Jason joining CG. This is how Devin put it when I talked to him about it:
> 1. It makes Jason look childish.
> 2. If he write a bunch of shit they can't play, then quits, they're fucked. And nobody of that stature (aside from Jason) is going to want to replace him in that band.



Why does it make him look childish? As jason concisively explained.. theyre a guitarplayer down and he needs a gig which pays the bills and apparently they're buddys, so why not, it seems like a sound decision on jasons side.

For the him being kicked out part... oh well, you know... i've been in so many bands where all the people are just about boozing hand having "fun" and not about getting shit fucking done, so i really feel for him (if its the truth...) and wish him all the best because he's one hell of a guitarplayer.


----------



## VILARIKA

codync said:


> Do you guys realize how many metal bands do an absurd amount of drugs/drinking? I don't think it was childish for them to remove Jason from the band- If personalities or lifestyles were clashing, no matter what the case, remove the odd man out. I'm sure they'll be a much stronger unit without him, simply because of the differences. Also, if you couldn't tell that this band was full of drug users already, then you need a reality check.



True, but it's pretty low to take all of Jason's stuff, pack it into a box, and then tell him he's out. You can go about kicking a member out better than that (having an actual conversation). That's the rude and immature part to me. Still, i'm not really sure this whole situation is exactly how people are portraying it.


----------



## Lukifer

VILARIKA said:


> True, but it's pretty low to take all of Jason's stuff, pack it into a box, and then tell him he's out. You can go about kicking a member out better than that (having an actual conversation). That's the rude and immature part to me. Still, i'm not really sure this whole situation is exactly how people are portraying it.



I'm with you man. I bet there are many sides to this story we don't know. Jason could be a whiny bitch and making the other guys look like the bad guys, or they could be right and Jason just doesn't want to look bad. Who knows. I'm still hoping Lee will chime in on here with the truth.


----------



## anomynous

How would Lee be any less biased than Jason?


----------



## Lukifer

Not saying he would be but I would like to hear his side right from the horses mouth.


----------



## space frog

VILARIKA said:


> True, but it's pretty low to take all of Jason's stuff, pack it into a box, and then tell him he's out. You can go about kicking a member out better than that (having an actual conversation). That's the rude and immature part to me. Still, i'm not really sure this whole situation is exactly how people are portraying it.



IMO Jason was a huge part of writing The Discovery and if as they say the next album is almost done, kicking him out and using his material again is really low blow... Dunno why he was out and we will prolly never hear the truth, but for some reason I just feel like Jason says the truth. BoO didn't give any reason for kicking him on their page iirc, and Jason must've felt the need to say something about it... You can't let your image be tarnished that way.

But don't expect Lee to chime in... Last time they booked a show across the border, they didn't have much chance to get here cuz the time before they didn't, so they didn't show up and fans got pissed but they never said anything about that on FB, no apologies or anything, though locals were raging on there...

If they really kicked Jason out for the reason stated, those 2 things make me lose a lot of respect for them.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

BOO said "kicking Jason out had nothing to do with drugs". I hope they post something again soon to shed more light on the situation.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm friends with all of the guys in BOO on Facebook so from the ones that have actually posted on their personal pages about this I know that they all say there is a side to the story that no one is saying and that a team of people is telling all of the BOO guys to keep their business to themselves and that they can see how people would think bad of BOO since they only have Jason's side of the story to go by but they all respect Jason and even wished him luck in Chelsea Grin.

Either way, whatever the reason, I kinda feel less of Jason than anyone because of this- " You guys heard how much a higher place sucked and what came after it, so get ready for some of the sickest CG you've ever heard!!! "

AHP is freakin' incredible!


----------



## Mwoit

I personally enjoyed AHP quite a bit even though it was treble land.


----------



## space frog

^oh, now thats different... hes a fkin sick guitar player, i hope hes just not too high on himself, i hate that kind of ppl. but my guess is he said bad things that were related to drugs, thats mah guess. we need to hear the other sidr of the story from the guys, mouths


----------



## ScottyB724

I think it's time I chime in. I've been bros with all of the boo crew since I went to high school with 4/5 of them. There was a few lineup changes in the bands lineup in the younger years, but it was never detrimental. I remember sitting in my friends basement when hearing the newly released song "Rosecrance" written and recorded all by Cameron and being just blown away. I can still remember almost every weekend there would be a local show that I was stoked for, and it would be Your Heart Engraved (one of the earlier incarnations of BOO). It was a blast watching them and Veil of Maya tear up the shitty local venues and melt faces. 

Now I don't claim to know the whole story, because unfortunately I don't get to hang with these guys all that often, because they are always working their asses off. But I will say that it pains me to see so called 'fans' on facebook acting like they know everything about the inner workings of a band when they have no clue. And to further say that ''LOLOL YOU GUYS SUCK NOW'' because they lost basically a fill in guitarist. I also love how it must be common knowledge that Jason wrote all of The Discovery all by himself.... riiiiiight.

Listen, the band was great before Jason, and they will also continue to flourish without him. Jason obviously took the low road with his statements which shows his immaturity. I consider these guys some of the highest calibre people I know, and some of the nicest, most hilarious dudes you could meet. I am confident they will continue solidifying their identity as top contributors in the metal world, and I couldn't possibly be more proud.

Fear not, the future can only get brighter for Born of Osiris.


----------



## Don Vito

ScottyB724 said:


> But I will say that it pains me to see so called 'fans' on facebook acting like they know everything about the inner workings of a band when they have no clue. And to further say that ''LOLOL YOU GUYS SUCK NOW'' because they lost basically a fill in guitarist.


I hate people like this


----------



## Soulwomb

Honestly they'll do fine without Jason. All he added was shred solo's. He didn't make the album amazing. He's just pissed because he was kicked out in not the greatest way a group could of handle it. I mean I think AHP is way better than The Discovery honestly. TD is just to chuggy and I don't like the guitar tone it's too bassy. Like All you hear from the guitars is chugs and solo's. AHP they actually had riffs you could hear. I also felt like there was a lot more emotion and feel in the lead parts as well. I mean the only problem with AHP with most fans I've noticed is the lack of keyboards, all the songs where like 2 or 3 minutes long so the album was short, and the production could have been better. But that's just my .


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

JosephAOI said:


> I'm friends with all of the guys in BOO on Facebook so from the ones that have actually posted on their personal pages about this I know that they all say there is a side to the story that no one is saying and that a team of people is telling all of the BOO guys to keep their business to themselves and that they can see how people would think bad of BOO since they only have Jason's side of the story to go by but they all respect Jason and even wished him luck in Chelsea Grin.



That's a really good thing to say if they don't want to give their side of the story. I'm not saying I totally believe Jason's story, it definitely is biased, but the other guys might be trying to hide something.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Soulwomb said:


> Honestly they'll do fine without Jason. All he added was shred solo's. He didn't make the album amazing. He's just pissed because he was kicked out in not the greatest way a group could of handle it. I mean I think AHP is way better than The Discovery honestly. TD is just to chuggy and I don't like the guitar tone it's too bassy. Like All you hear from the guitars is chugs and solo's. AHP they actually had riffs you could hear. I also felt like there was a lot more emotion and feel in the lead parts as well. I mean the only problem with AHP with most fans I've noticed is the lack of keyboards, all the songs where like 2 or 3 minutes long so the album was short, and the production could have been better. But that's just my .



His solos are the only reason I listen to BOO


----------



## Soulwomb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> His solos are the only reason I listen to BOO



Well then you're fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked son!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Soulwomb said:


> Well then you're fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked son!



The other parts just seem really boring to me, like watered down tech death with genericore.


----------



## brutalwizard

worst part of all of this is i doubt we see a tab book


----------



## Soulwomb

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The other parts just seem really boring to me, like watered down tech death with genericore.



Well they aren't the greatest thing in the world but I enjoy music that can groove and they can do it. But The Discovery eh just gets boring after awhile and shred solo's are only entertaining to an extent before its just "Well he's no Jeff Loomis."


----------



## Don Vito

My favorite thing about The Discovery outside of the lead guitar work, were the electronic/synth parts. They've had that for awhile, but I feel they used it really well on TD.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

After listening to the Discovery last night my favorite part is the vocals, the guitars are for the most part just chugging away underneath the singers. Apart from Behold and XIV I can only count 3 solos where Jason melts your face off. 



brutalwizard said:


> worst part of all of this is i doubt we see a tab book



Damn I forgot they were planning to make one. I'd love to try learn Behold but it would take ages to tab.


----------



## Lukifer

I admit i like a lot of chug, so I dig BoO a lot, and I love awesome solos so that is another reason Iike them. Then they incorporate synth stuff in there which adds to it for me. As long as they get a decent replacements ill still like them. As far as why Jason was booted, I don't know any of them personally so as long as they make music I like, ill listen.


----------



## codync

The New Reign is far and away their best work. Easily 100 times better than The Discovery.


----------



## MikeH

Not sure if troll...


----------



## GalacticDeath

Kinda sucks that they kicked him out. Something tells me BoO won't be giving their side of the story. It's probably better that way anyway. Instead of responding to Jason's rather bitter comments, they are probably just gonna keep quite and move on. As much as the fans like seeing drama in bands, I personally think it's better to keep somethings within the band and move on.


----------



## Zelos45

I doubt BOO will give their side of the story tbh. Obviously parting with Jason was handled... less than gracefully. I doubt we'll find out anytime soon whether Jason is rude and on a high horse and was kicked out because of that or because the BOO guys didn't want to give up drugs/alcohol. All I know is Lee is a hell of a guitarist and BOO's new album will probably be awesome, just less crazy shred solos (but BOO doesn't necessarily need that, because... Recreate). I do also hope Lee wasn't involved with all that, because he seemed like a genuinely nice dude.


----------



## brutalwizard

snatched from lee's facebook
"He's able to lash out all he wants, while we have a team of people working for us telling us to keep our business to ourselves. In a way I guess I can see why people only have Jason's story to go off. At the same time what else do they expect from a person who is angry? I can say still we've never said a bad word about him publicly and although he tried to make us out to be dicks and druggies... We still wish him the best, brightest future."

also he did the solo's in dissimulation and thats awesome


----------



## space frog

you mean lee did these solos??


----------



## MikeH

No. He did the first part. Afterwards, it was Jason.


----------



## brutalwizard

MikeH said:


> No. He did the first part. Afterwards, it was Jason.







its kinda implied that he did the solo


----------



## Lorcan Ward

brutalwizard said:


> its kinda implied that he did the solo



Wow I never new that. It sounds like Jason takes over because of the transition and how the second one starts with some tricky string skipping licks that are similar to some of his other solos. Good to know though!!! 

Lee is really level headed about the whole situation. It really makes me doubt Jason's statements or at least them less seriously. Their is a lot more to this than were being told.


----------



## goherpsNderp

noticing a trend of plenty of commentary about how the other guys in BoO are IRL but not much about Jason from those that know him aside from him being out of touch with a guy that wanted lessons.

im not going to judge jason for how he's handled things because A. BoO handled the situation poorly (up until they decided to stay quiet) and B. those of you that have been hurt before and felt it was unjustified know how it feels, and know how anger can drive you to do some senseless things that you later come to regret.

everyone involved will learn from this and move on, but i think it's pretty sad for people to bash either jason or BoO in this unless all facts are known- regardless of jason making that statement. it's become suddenly divided. jason sucks! lee did all the cool stuff and he didn't! BoO sucks! without jason they are crap! you just make yourself sound just as bad as whichever side you're trying to insult and put down.

with that said, my best friend and myself left a band we were in (years back) because we discovered the singer was selling drugs out of the house he was renting and we were storing all of our gear in. (i'll save everyone my opinions about the activities and just focus on the practical implications) i not only was shocked that i hadn't been told this was going on for a long time until i witnessed it, but that he had the audacity to put everything we owned at stake like that. one bad deal and some guys could show up and clean the place out. my friend said he couldn't drum with them if that would be happening, and i agreed. we got all our shit out and i had to get 'lectured' by the singer as to how what we did was "petty". we parted ways with them and did our own thing. we didn't raise a big stink or talk shit to people but if we were asked why we left we left things vague.

i don't know if that's the kind of stuff that jason was talking about, much less if it's true. but if it is, the best way to handle it is to just speak up and if nothing changes pull out. if this was such a big deal it's odd that it got to the point where HE was kicked out and not vice versa- then again these guys are successful and i was just in a smalltime local band. either way it sucks to be a fan of them ALL INDIVIDUALLY and then suddenly see this side of them all. i'd rather it have just all happened quietly.

/rant


----------



## MikeH

He says specifically in an interview that he wrote the first part and Jason wrote and played the second. I'm not implying anything.


----------



## Rick

I gotta think that what Jason did wasn't necessary. The only people who actually know what happens in the BOO house are BOO and maybe a couple/few others. We'll never know who exactly did what, for all we know, Jason made it up. I'm not saying he did and I'm not saying he didn't. If I ask them what happens, they'd probably deny it.


----------



## allshallperishfan

PLEASE GOD. PLEASE. FUCKING REVIVE CHRIS STOREY and LET HIM JOIN THIS BAND.


----------



## Don Vito

allshallperishfan said:


> PLEASE GOD. PLEASE. FUCKING *REVIVE CHRIS STOREY* and LET HIM JOIN THIS BAND.


Is he dead? Do we need some necromancy up in this bitch!?


----------



## allshallperishfan

kennedyblake said:


> Is he dead? Do we need some necromancy up in this bitch!?


no but he hasnt been in a band in forever so metaphorically hes dead


----------



## brutalwizard

allshallperishfan said:


> PLEASE GOD. PLEASE. FUCKING REVIVE CHRIS STOREY and LET HIM JOIN THIS BAND.



i dont think that chris storey could play there riffs, solo's maybe.

but he cant write very good music, attempt to listen to smashface......


----------



## LeeOSIRIS

Whats up guys! Obviously as you've seen we aren't really to be giving any details about the situation, as you can already tell it only fuels a fire that is already out of hand. The more details we give, the more comments will flood in coming from people that don't know anything about our band and how it works. BUT! I do feel at home here on this message board and I really love and support this site.

First off... no one in this band has a drug problem. It gets me really upset when I see people saying "I don't blame Jason for being pissed, he's trying to get shit done and their trying to party." This couldn't be more false. I can honestly say nobody does anything drug or alcohol related in this band any more than some kid off having fun in college. Not only can we NOT afford a drug problem, our music is and has been the most important thing in our lives since we all started... so anything that would affect that negatively would not be had in ANY of our lives.
Yes it was personal differences, but not at all him being the "dad" bitching about our party habits. Thats immature... We don't run a business off of immaturity. We come off tour and live in a house together, we are seriously in eachothers faces 24/7, EVERY day of the year. This means we can't have someone in the band that we don't see eye to eye with. We need to keep our atmosphere positive and creative.. drama free.

I did see someone mention that they say we've been writing for a new album since before the Discovery was even finished being recorded. They mentioned worry that we would use Jason's stuff since he isn't in the band and that would be a low blow. To address that - The five of us are Born of Osiris. We are the ones creating the music. Just because there is more lead work on The Discovery doesn't mean it was all him. We as a band made the decision to step that aspect of our music up. Not every lead and solo is his. Some are mine, some are his. This isn't something thats going to disappear from our sound in his absence. None of you even seem to know who's solo/lead is whos, and so you can't automatically assume that HE's the reason you liked our band. The song writers of this band have and always will be here. He's not the reason the Discovery sounds the way it does, it's us coming together and living in a house to create the album together that made it what it was. We will only get better, and stronger. If we were so out of control with drugs/alcohol/partying, you wouldn't have a brand new album on the way of our best material less than a year later. Let's put things into perspective here, and stay positive and happy.

I want to AGAIN say... I care a lot Jason and Chelsea Grin. I wish them the best. No amount of shit talking is going to turn me into a hateful person. He can say anything negative he wants... bottom line is we lived with him for two years and we can only care and hope that he has a great future in music.

Music is about fun, creativity, and expression... This is not a soap opera.
I love you guys, this seems to be a real level headed place to discuss things. 
Let's keep my comments right here on this forum and not go posting them all over the internet to be "the dude with all the answers." This is for you guys only, as I said before... I fully support this website.
ALSO! Come say hi to me at a show. I absolutely love meeting people on the road that are a part of this website. It always leads to great conversations!


----------



## Lukifer

Thanks for the insight Lee!


----------



## eaeolian

Lukifer said:


> Thanks for the insight Lee!



Indeed. Nice to see a band member show up and be positive about what could easily be a negative situation.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Thanks Lee! You didn't have to come and post but you did anyway. I can only imagine how frustrating it can be to have your personal lives pulled up into the spotlight (be it true or false) and then having to be careful about addressing it and all that.

I'm going to just keep on listening/following BoO as well as Jason in his endeavors (have never listened to CG) and not let any of this change my opinion on anyone involved. It's the best for everyone. When you really think about it, how often to we hear the stories behind other bands parting ways with people? I'm sure we wouldn't like what we heard if we were let in on the stories behind a lot of our heroes. Finding out your fave guitarist is axe murdering hookers every weekend? Yeah, that's a reason to lash out and condemn him, but if it's some squabbling between band mates and it goes sour (we all do it, we're human) then I see no reason to suddenly damn people and insult their character/talent.

@Anthony: I see what you're saying, but in the end you're one guy, and there's obviously something personal that is going on between you two. My point is that there aren't widespread reports of how big of an asshole Jason is. This isn't Phile Anselmo league stuff here. It sucks that he's being that way to you though.


----------



## mikernaut

Fred Brum or Keith Merrow for BOO? 

what about Nolly he isn't busy right? He could handle another band, heheh


----------



## Pooluke41

Wow, loads of people are making douche comments on youtube.....


----------



## themike

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Let's keep my comments right here on this forum and not go posting them all over the internet to be "the dude with all the answers." This is for you guys only, as I said before... I fully support this website.




Aw shucks, that means a lot


----------



## allshallperishfan

LeeOSIRIS said:


> Whats up guys! Obviously as you've seen we aren't really to be giving any details about the situation, as you can already tell it only fuels a fire that is already out of hand. The more details we give, the more comments will flood in coming from people that don't know anything about our band and how it works. BUT! I do feel at home here on this message board and I really love and support this site.
> 
> First off... no one in this band has a drug problem. It gets me really upset when I see people saying "I don't blame Jason for being pissed, he's trying to get shit done and their trying to party." This couldn't be more false. I can honestly say nobody does anything drug or alcohol related in this band any more than some kid off having fun in college. Not only can we NOT afford a drug problem, our music is and has been the most important thing in our lives since we all started... so anything that would affect that negatively would not be had in ANY of our lives.
> Yes it was personal differences, but not at all him being the "dad" bitching about our party habits. Thats immature... We don't run a business off of immaturity. We come off tour and live in a house together, we are seriously in eachothers faces 24/7, EVERY day of the year. This means we can't have someone in the band that we don't see eye to eye with. We need to keep our atmosphere positive and creative.. drama free.
> 
> I did see someone mention that they say we've been writing for a new album since before the Discovery was even finished being recorded. They mentioned worry that we would use Jason's stuff since he isn't in the band and that would be a low blow. To address that - The five of us are Born of Osiris. We are the ones creating the music. Just because there is more lead work on The Discovery doesn't mean it was all him. We as a band made the decision to step that aspect of our music up. Not every lead and solo is his. Some are mine, some are his. This isn't something thats going to disappear from our sound in his absence. None of you even seem to know who's solo/lead is whos, and so you can't automatically assume that HE's the reason you liked our band. The song writers of this band have and always will be here. He's not the reason the Discovery sounds the way it does, it's us coming together and living in a house to create the album together that made it what it was. We will only get better, and stronger. If we were so out of control with drugs/alcohol/partying, you wouldn't have a brand new album on the way of our best material less than a year later. Let's put things into perspective here, and stay positive and happy.
> 
> I want to AGAIN say... I care a lot Jason and Chelsea Grin. I wish them the best. No amount of shit talking is going to turn me into a hateful person. He can say anything negative he wants... bottom line is we lived with him for two years and we can only care and hope that he has a great future in music.
> 
> Music is about fun, creativity, and expression... This is not a soap opera.
> I love you guys, this seems to be a real level headed place to discuss things.
> Let's keep my comments right here on this forum and not go posting them all over the internet to be "the dude with all the answers." This is for you guys only, as I said before... I fully support this website.
> ALSO! Come say hi to me at a show. I absolutely love meeting people on the road that are a part of this website. It always leads to great conversations!


give chris storey a shot!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow!!!! Thats really cool of you Lee to post here with such a positive attitude. If nothing more is said on facebook the whole situation will die down quickly like how Rhapsody managed to split apart with very little controversy/explanation. 

Looking forward to the new album! The discovery was a masterpiece.


----------



## sessionswan

allshallperishfan said:


> give chris storey a shot!



Nice try, Chris Storey 

I kid, I kid...


----------



## allshallperishfan

brutalwizard said:


> i dont think that chris storey could play there riffs, solo's maybe.
> 
> but he cant write very good music, attempt to listen to smashface......


Dude Chris storey can easily play all of their riffs. jason richardson was a replacement for chris storey for gods sake hahaha. As for writing, look at all shall perish's albums with him. not to mention the whole band would be writing songs together like they said.


----------



## chevymeister

Anthony said:


> Hey Lee, check your pms when you get a chance.


Guys can pms as well?


----------



## CrownofWorms

LeeOSIRIS said:


> ALSO! Come say hi to me at a show. I absolutely love meeting people on the road that are a part of this website. It always leads to great conversations!



I hope so too. Since we both live in Chicago it would be kinda cool if I just happened to bump into you guys.


----------



## Zelos45

Thanks a bunch for posting Lee! I didn't really know what to think - talking about BOO became a shitfest. It means a lot that you'd come on here and explain to all of us fans what the situation is.  At first I thought Jason's story was 100% true, then... whatever, it doesn't matter (it's good to know you guys are the nice dudes everyone says you are!). Thanks for the explanation and I'm sure you'll be fine without Jason (and CG will be better for it!). Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Don Vito

sessionswan said:


> Nice try, Chris Storey
> 
> I kid, I kid...


I'm convinced 'allshallperishfan' is actually Chris Storey.

Go to bed, Chris.


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Professional and positive things to say. Wish the best for BoO and can't wait to hang out with you dudes in Cleveland again.


----------



## brutalwizard

allshallperishfan said:


> Dude Chris storey can easily play all of their riffs. jason richardson was a replacement for chris storey for gods sake hahaha. As for writing, look at all shall perish's albums with him. not to mention the whole band would be writing songs together like they said.




i honestly don't think chris could do it, and the fact a 17 year old kid could easily replace him in ASP doesn't help his case.

and ben orum kinda writes all the good music, besides leads in asp listen to smashface,,,,,,


on a real note, i ma glad lee showed up and said some stuff.


----------



## Ryan Duke

cult-leader-of-djent said:


> This is the greatest thread ever


Or the longest! 
Wow! I do love me some BoO...
Had to pass up seeing them recently. It was a sad day, but I'm sure I'll catch them someday.


----------



## Blind Theory

brutalwizard said:


> i honestly don't think chris could do it, and the fact a 17 year old kid could easily replace him in ASP doesn't help his case.
> 
> and ben orum kinda writes all the good music, besides leads in asp listen to smashface,,,,,,



Your first point is...I don't see it. If that is the case, what does that say about the guys in BoO? That a 17 year old kid could come in and easily pull guitar duties alongside them? Same thing. 

And I semi-agree with what you are saying sort of. As has been stated many times, the main writing factor in BoO is still in BoO so even if Chris joined he wouldn't turn it into a smashface because he wouldn't be allowed to. That is why All Shall Perish didn't sound like smashface and actually sounded good. If you interject other people with just as much or more say in the writing process then it doesn't matter what he wants as much as it does what the band wants. Chris could join BoO and I guarantee he would make a fucking beast of a record with them, and I also guarantee hordes of Chris Storey fans would buy that shit the instant they could. I know I would...because I know it wouldn't suck...because I know Chris Storey isn't God and wouldn't make BoO change enough for it to matter.

Anywho...Chris Storey for BoO!! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Lon

Blind Theory said:


> Your first point is...I don't see it. If that is the case, what does that say about the guys in BoO? That a 17 year old kid could come in and easily pull guitar duties alongside them? Same thing.
> 
> And I semi-agree with what you are saying sort of. As has been stated many times, the main writing factor in BoO is still in BoO so even if Chris joined he wouldn't turn it into a smashface because he wouldn't be allowed to. That is why All Shall Perish didn't sound like smashface and actually sounded good. If you interject other people with just as much or more say in the writing process then it doesn't matter what he wants as much as it does what the band wants. Chris could join BoO and I guarantee he would make a fucking beast of a record with them, and I also guarantee hordes of Chris Storey fans would buy that shit the instant they could. I know I would...because I know it wouldn't suck...because I know Chris Storey isn't God and wouldn't make BoO change enough for it to matter.
> 
> Anywho...Chris Storey for BoO!! FUCK YEAH!



Am I the only one who actually prefers the smashface cd to the new all shall perish record?


----------



## feilong29

After not listening to BOO after a few years, I must say that 'The Discover' is a frikkin OMAZING album. I'm playing Recreate atleats 3 times a day. They are really changing metal. After I thought nothing else could be done, the lead riff for 'Recreate' is crazy awesome! I don't even want to think what they will try to do next, lol.


----------



## mondertonian

otop said:


>



Well, this is my new background. He looks EXACTLY like my bestie, who also plays bass and smokes a mad amount of the pot. I tiled it . On topic, glad Lee cleared it up, mad respect status. 

Can't wait for the new album.


----------



## allshallperishfan

no one does have a drug problem, just a plant problem!


----------



## Randy

Lon said:


> Am I the only one who actually prefers the smashface cd to the new all shall perish record?



Yes.


----------



## Blind Theory

^100 times yes! 

If the vocalist wasn't such a fuck head it would improve it a SHIT TON! Throw in lyrics that weren't written by a 12 year old and take out about 10-20% of the unnecessary shredding and Smashface would be a hell of a band. So yeah, you are the only one...especially since the new ASP record is fucking amazing.


----------



## space frog

Zelos45 said:


> Thanks a bunch for posting Lee! I didn't really know what to think - talking about BOO became a shitfest. It means a lot that you'd come on here and explain to all of us fans what the situation is.  At first I thought Jason's story was 100% true, then... whatever, it doesn't matter (it's good to know you guys are the nice dudes everyone says you are!). Thanks for the explanation and I'm sure you'll be fine without Jason (and CG will be better for it!). Can't wait for the new album!



Exactly what I was about to say. I am the one who talked about taking Jason's stuff being low blow, and said some shit about the band or you prolly not showing up, so I feel the need to apologize. Actually it's very classy that you clear it up, and massive props about that. No hard feelings, I still loved/love/will love you and your music


----------



## AndyLunt

Lee's response made me so happy, from everything I've read on the net for the past year on facebook/youtube/certain twitter accounts, I KNEW the reason Jason was kicked outta the band couldn't of been true, why would a band kick out such a sick musician just because he doesn't party as much? Especially when said musician makes posts on twitter about getting high etc... Look forward to hearing new BoO and hopefully Jason bails on Chelsea Grin too and makes a solo project haha


----------



## Don Vito

Hate to add to the controversy but

25:40 Chelsea Grin


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I like how whenever two parties dont co-operate, everyones first instinct is to find out which one is wrong and which one is right. Uuugh thats not how disagreement works.


----------



## MikeH

BOOM.


----------



## The Beard

Great video for that song, I love it  but I laughed like fuck at the old guy with the long, purple tongue  lolwut.jpg


----------



## mikemueller2112

stc423 said:


> Great video for that song, I love it  but I laughed like fuck at the old guy with the long, purple tongue  lolwut.jpg



Yeah that was some fresh cheese.


----------



## MikeH

The CGI is kind of cheesy, but the concept is really cool. I felt like I was watching Lawnmower Man.


----------



## RearyGay

Any word on whether or not they found a replacement for Jason?


----------



## AndyLunt

Video is far more interesting than most video's bands are coming out with these days, so props to that! I wonder if Jason and the band weren't getting along due to the apparent fact that Jason is a Christian (dunno if this is true, but read once someone quoting him as saying his sleeve had religious meaning), and the rest of the dudes (going from this vid) are probably anti organized religion haha. Just a thought!


----------



## JosephAOI

^Dude, there's been enough speculation about Jason and the band. Lee even told us what happened for the most part which was WAY more than he needed to. No one had any obligation to tell anyone anything. Drop it.

On another note, this video kicks ass. I love it.


----------



## DLG

video is tool on a budget with breakdowns


----------



## gunshow86de

Some of the live shots in that video reached Crabcorian levels.


----------



## Randy

I suppose it's time for me to finally pickup this album.


----------



## Cyntex

DLG said:


> video is tool on a budget with breakdowns



Exactly my thought.. I like it, even though I could do without the crabcore. It;s nice to see something different.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Epic video, really captures the song.


----------



## AlexJameson

Are there any news on a new guitar player yet?


----------



## Don Vito

MikeH said:


> BOOM.



ANCIENT ALIENS

New Season

Tues 8pm/9pm


----------



## AndyLunt

JosephAOI said:


> ^Dude, there's been enough speculation about Jason and the band. Lee even told us what happened for the most part which was WAY more than he needed to. No one had any obligation to tell anyone anything. Drop it.
> .



Soz, just sharing a thought, that's what this board is here for! I'm not coming here to stir shit! D:

I wonder if they'll continue on the same concept for whatever video they might do off of their new material?


----------



## Duke318

Since when does their bassist play with fingers?


----------



## SerratedSkies

RIP to my bass player and best friend Zak Avanzato. Thanks for the shout out to him at the end BOO. Really means a lot to all of us.


----------



## Blind Theory

It's alright. I'm not overly impressed by any videos from metal bands because they are all the same thing. Stand in a room, head bang and someone will add something in somewhere through the magic of editing. Either way, pretty okay song. Got into on the old faceyb last night though. Some idiot got made at me for calling it death metal and proceeded to try and correct me saying it was metalcore


----------



## TheBotquax

Great song but the video was lame as all hell


----------



## AndyLunt

I sat down today and tried to figure out the solo from Shaping the Masterpiece, think it's pretty close, thoughts guize?


----------



## straightshreddd

CrownofWorms said:


> Jason made that band a lot better than they were before. Maybe Jason would make Chelsea Grin to a band that would make me change my honest opinion on them(I really am not fond of there style, but they got their own crowd and that's good). Hopefully BoO can continue with what they did with The Discovery. But we'll see. Jason's playing was just spot on in the Discovery and songwriting that I couldn't deny not buying that Deathcore CD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I found the same thing on his FB
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this remind of Dave Mustaine and Metallica but reverse


 

Holy balls. I'm just finding all this out now. lol That's nuts. Jason is one of the tightest and most accurate players in the scene. It's funny, too, because after seeing their "cribs" vid and countless other vids of them smokin' mad weed and wildin' out, I always wondered how they got shit done in a serious manner. I mean, don't get me wrong. I'm sure there are plenty of young, touring metal acts that get fucked up and still handle business but I can recall all my previous bands not buckling down due to us getting too high, drunk, skeeted, barred out, etc. From my experiences, shit just gets disorganized and people lose track of the goal. 

When I quit smoking and all things drugs, everything came into focus and my playing excelled. All my previous band mates who are still wildin' out, with the exception of one, no longer play instruments. 

Apologies for the babble. I just did not expect to hear about the most gifted guitar player in BOO getting kicked out for being "too responsible".

Well, I never, ever, ever thought I'd say this but I can't wait to hear new Chelsea Grin. lol


----------



## ROAR

Those collared shirts are great!


----------



## mikemueller2112

Anthony said:


> Better off checking out some Spirit Science on youtube or read some David Icke or Drunvalo if you really want to check out some of their inspirations.
> 
> 
> The video kicks even more ass if you know what its about.



Icke and Drunvalo discredit themselves with half of the shit they say.


----------



## Cancer

Anthony said:


> Better off checking out some Spirit Science on youtube or read some David Icke or Drunvalo if you really want to check out some of their inspirations.
> 
> 
> The video kicks even more ass if you know what its about.



Please enlighten. I have an idea already but I want to hear other opinions.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Anthony said:


> They're some wacky stuff out there, but they have a lot of thought provoking material.



Yes but they are still leaning towards the side of insanity. A lot of it is interesting, just as thinking of what I would do if I won the lottery is. People love to fantasize, these guys are just making a living off of that fact.

But irrelevant argument is irrelevant, going back to hanging out with my reptilian bros.


----------



## Cancer

Anthony said:


> They're some wacky stuff out there, but they have a lot of thought provoking material.



Most definitely, and that's part of my allure for them. Never heard of the Reptoids, I'll have to look that up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xCaptainx

Haha Lee just retweeted this: 

'Born of Osiris/Threat Signal slumber party tonight! Where are my PJs?'

Guess we all know who the next guitarist is then


----------



## Omniverse

SerratedSkies said:


> RIP to my bass player and best friend Zak Avanzato. Thanks for the shout out to him at the end BOO. Really means a lot to all of us.



I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Stay strong and keep pushing my friend.


----------



## Randy

BoO needs more Colleen Thomas influence in their music, IMO.


----------



## Jackrat

Whats with all the Higher Place hate? I personally love that album for what it is.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

I didn't know Roma Ivakov auditioned as well.... I just saw his Devestate audition - that man would fill Jason's shoes with a swiftness as well!


----------



## NSXTypeZero

AndyLunt said:


> I wonder if Chris has expressed interest in taking the spot, we know Travis has openly auditioned and put some awesome covers on the tube, either way those 2 dudes are incredible guitarists, and if BoO got one of them I would be more than content with them parting with Jason! They should have a shred battle for the spot!



ahhh I didn't know that! Travis is frickin excellent as well... I just immediately thought of Chris and his shred-tastic abilities


----------



## Triple7

The new Threat Signal album is awesome, so if either one of the guitar players leaves to join Born Of Osiris, I'm gonna be pissed. Not saying I don't like Born Of Osiris, The Discovery is a sick album too.


----------



## Randy

There's only one solution. Three guitarists


----------



## RearyGay

Looks like Travis will get the spot. Maybe I can join Threat Signal instead.


----------



## Lukifer

So as I got in my car after leaving band practice, which is a 90s rock cover band I do for fun and money, I turn on my Sirius radio and the current song was getting over. The next thing I hear is........Follow The Signs!!!! Was pretty awesome after playing 90s covers for a few hours!


----------



## vhmetalx

Since i've been absent and I just read the 7 or whatever pages of this whole BoO drama I just wanna throw my  out there since everyone else has..




xCaptainx said:


> I doubt Jason got into ASP on the back of a youtube video audition alone.
> 
> That being said, BOO are an amazing band and Jason is a brilliant young guitarist. I'm really looking forward to seeing what they both move on to. I'm like Chelsea Grin and I cant wait to see what Jason can do with them.



Jason did pretty much just that. I mean, I do realize people in bands need to mesh well but when you meet someone new (Let alone a full band) do you ever act 100% yourself? Hell no. You're nice. You suck up. You respect them. Which is probably exactly what 17 y.o. Jason did when Chris chose him personally as his replacement. Especially with the fact that he was 17 at the time and was being looked at as a serious replacement in a pretty big band in this "scene" so to speak (I'll just call it the new generation of metal. I hate labels like deathcore mathcore etc..). Hell i'm close to 2 years older than he was when he joined ASP and if ANY band like ASP decided to want me in their band (Shit, I get like this over local bands even though nothing ever comes out of it because I decide the band isn't what I want to play), I would shit a brick, cream my pants, then change my pants and be the nicest person I could ever be just so they like me.

On another sub-topic:

Idk why everyone was saying Jason is such a dick in person. Yeah sure he might not be the most open person in the world, and yes he might be a little bit too big for his britches, but when I had my lesson with him when they rolled through Sacramento he was pretty damn nice and was a really cool guy and even let me use his guitar the whole lesson (though it seems that's nothing to brag about since everyone else plays those guitars too lol). You don't know what goes on in his mind or personal life, so maybe he has good reason to just not be in the best of moods all the time. I know for damn sure I'm like that.

Sub topic 3:

Lee, thanks for that post. That post alone made me remember how great BoO has been since day one (along with listening to The New Reign as I type this) and the little doubt I had about the new album has vanished. I really hope to hear new stuff and next time you guys are in Sac I'll be sure to say whatsup again and bring some goodies for you guys 

With all that being said, I agree with what the rest of that quote up there said, I really look forward to hearing both BoO and CG's evolution. Being a fan of both since their early days (Early for BoO being TNR. I, unfortunently, was not able to be around in their earliest days. Early for CG being their first EP.) I really want to see what both bands have to offer now after the new line up changes and whatnot. 


Plus i'm sure all this has lead to both BoO and Jason probably wanting to outdo each other's newest albums. And remembering what Jason showed me in regards to the new CG stuff when we had our lesson (He had told me he was helping them a tiny bit in writing cause they wanted to evolve a great ton) I am really excited for that album, as should everyone else. Jason was right when he said get ready to see a whole new CG or whatever it was he said (Don't remember the exact quote but you know what I mean, leaving out the calling AHP bad though.)


Just my 


So yeah what will happen with the tab book now? Maybe Lee can shed some light?


----------



## Rick

RearyGay said:


> Looks like Travis will get the spot. Maybe I can join Threat Signal instead.



Where did you get this info?


----------



## vhmetalx

So this is what BoO was talking about? Lmao I kid.


----------



## Buch20

vhmetalx said:


> Lee, thanks for that post.
> 
> 
> Where is Lee's post?


----------



## Don Vito

Buch20 said:


> vhmetalx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, thanks for that post.
> 
> 
> Where is Lee's post?
> 
> 
> 
> Page 64, if you haven't found it already.
Click to expand...


----------



## Don Vito

Jackrat said:


> Whats with all the Higher Place hate? I personally love that album for what it is.


I absolutely love this song.


----------



## broj15

I just found this while browsing around on youtube. Obviously it's a very early version. Not as cool as the TNR version but i dig it with the extended atmospheric interlude part.


----------



## Don Vito

Well, I might go to Warped Tour.....maybe.


----------



## PrasumbA

i really love the outro of Shaping the masterpiece,,always give me chill

oh,it's my first post by the way


----------



## RearyGay

Rick said:


> Where did you get this info?



I believe I read something along the lines of a BoO/Threat Signal get-together. I guess he could've not gotten it, but all signs seem to point to him joining. 

I would be pumped if they still gave me a chance. I have a good bit to offer, but if I can't get it then fuck it I'll still buy the new album.


----------



## JosephAOI

Eh? Thoughts?

I'm not trying to audition or anything by the way. I suck way too bad to join BOO 

And I know my tone sucks. I'm at my dad's using the only amp here, which is shit, as you can tell.


----------



## Lukifer

JosephAOI said:


> Eh? Thoughts?
> 
> I'm not trying to audition or anything by the way. I suck way too bad to join BOO
> 
> And I know my tone sucks. I'm at my dad's using the only amp here, which is shit, as you can tell.




Alot better than I could do so props!!!


----------



## MikeH

Apparently David is now a jeweler....
D A V I - Info | Facebook

I can't hate, as I think some of the stuff looks cool. But it's a bit out of left field.


----------



## brutalwizard

MikeH said:


> Apparently David is now a jeweler....
> D A V I - Info | Facebook
> 
> I can't hate, as I think some of the stuff looks cool. But it's a bit out of left field.



I also knew deep down, that he was a gypsy


----------



## allshallperishfan

Facebook


DAMN are they already going to 8s??? eventually im not gonna be able to cover any band till i get an 8 hahaha


----------



## spawnofthesith

allshallperishfan said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> DAMN are they already going to 8s??? eventually im not gonna be able to cover any band till i get an 8 hahaha



I have huge GAS for an Invictus 7 now


----------



## Keith120286

Now that Lee will be using 8 strings, I wonder what the tuning will be.

Current they are using G D G C F A D for their 7 and dropping the low D string to C when playing their 6 string Drop C songs. Given their preference for drop tunings, I can only assume that maybe they will play in Drop D (D A D G C F A D) to make tuning on the fly for live purposes easier. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Don Vito

Lee's interview in the new Guitar World was kinda boring =/

cool picture of him though


----------



## NovaReaper

Lmfao 8 strings


----------



## Marcus

Keith120286 said:


> Now that Lee will be using 8 strings, I wonder what the tuning will be.



I think it'd be cool if he opted for an extra high string (i.e. GDGCFADG), but I dunno if that's the direction he's taking, just what I'm hoping for haha


----------



## JosephAOI

Marcus said:


> I think it'd be cool if he opted for an extra high string (i.e. GDGCFADG), but I dunno if that's the direction he's taking, just what I'm hoping for haha


This is what I would hope as well but then I realized that seeing as he's using a seven as a six, he would use his eight as a seven and a six most likely, which would put him out of using Ernie Ball's which he said he's staying with.

My guess is DADGCFAD or standard.


----------



## Rick

He hasn't officially said he's using 8s, has he? Just because he bought an 8 doesn't necessarily mean it'll be used for BOO material. I'm pretty sure teh Bulb has a couple of 8 but I haven't heard of Periphery using them yet.


----------



## Marcus

That's true, I guess I got a bit excited 

Yeah there wasn't anything on the Periphery self-titled or EP but it looks like there's gonna be a song on the new album


Back on topic, Invictus put an album on Facebook of progress pics for Lee's 8, it's still in early stages but I imagine they'll keep updating it


----------



## allshallperishfan

AH i hope if they do use the 8's its for a high string too ... but then again like people said its probably just a toy for him hahah. I think that the whole setup they got now with the drop G on their 7s sound great the way they are.


----------



## MikeH

NovaReaper said:


> Lmfao 8 strings


----------



## Sikthness

MikeH said:


>


 

Tuning to G on 7 strings - Pefectly reasonable.
Buying an 8 string - Absurd, mind boggling nonsense.


----------



## MikeH

Apparently so...


----------



## MikeH

DAVI - Jewelry by David Darocha - Home

Thinking about buying the first bracelet in the men's section just to support him. His stuff is pretty nifty.


----------



## The Beard

MikeH said:


> DAVI - Jewelry by David Darocha - Home
> 
> Thinking about buying the first bracelet in the men's section just to support him. His stuff is pretty nifty.



Hot damn I think I might get that one too, do want


----------



## Pooluke41

MikeH said:


> DAVI - Jewelry by David Darocha - Home
> 
> Thinking about buying the first bracelet in the men's section just to support him. His stuff is pretty nifty.



Really? Props too him for making his own jewelry line, but IMHO I think it looks a bit too trashy for my tastes.


----------



## Don Vito

MikeH said:


> DAVI - Jewelry by David Darocha - Home
> 
> Thinking about buying the first bracelet in the men's section just to support him. His stuff is pretty nifty.


It looks......feminine.


----------



## JosephAOI

I want one of the tiger's eye ones really bad.


----------



## BlindingLight7

MikeH said:


> DAVI - Jewelry by David Darocha - Home
> 
> Thinking about buying the first bracelet in the men's section just to support him. His stuff is pretty nifty.


So...am I the only one that thinks all of his stuff looks like a certain kind of beads?


----------



## RearyGay

So what's going on regarding the guitarist situation? Can I join this band, or what?


----------



## AndyLunt

So they've started playing gigs again, still no word on who's playing guitar along side Lee? Waiting for a vid on youtube to pop up, nothing yet...;(


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah I'm curious about the guitar thing too.

There's no way Lee is playing The Discovery by himself.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They are being very quiet about it.


----------



## guy in latvia

kennedyblake said:


> There's no way Lee is playing The Discovery by himself.




Actually the reason this is all so hushed up is because Lee got involved with some shady business and cloned himself, now he does all the guitar parts himself.


----------



## Don Vito

guy in latvia said:


> Actually the reason this is all so hushed up is because Lee got involved with some shady business and cloned himself, now he does all the guitar parts himself.


Ahh makes sense.

The new trend in music will be cloning yourself for 20 times the djent.


----------



## guy in latvia

also makes studio time easier, you do all your parts nonstop and never get tired


----------



## Don Vito

Venues will have to get bigger stages too.

Imagine just 10 Dino Cazares in a single room together.


----------



## ScottyB724

Lee Evans is filling in for tour duty, at least for SXSW. He's toured with them before on guitar duties and was a full member back in the old days. I'm not sure who's going to be the permanent replacement though. I really hope Lee Evans decides to join full time, he is like my favorite player that I know personally.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Lee squared?

I wish i could make the little two thing instead


----------



## brutalwizard

Lee McKinney
"Cutting the frets into my new Invictus guitars UK custom 8 String! They are flying by on this so I can get it in time for the studio."

seems like there will be 8 string songs on the next album


----------



## Rick

ScottyB724 said:


> Lee Evans is filling in for tour duty, at least for SXSW. He's toured with them before on guitar duties and was a full member back in the old days. I'm not sure who's going to be the permanent replacement though. I really hope Lee Evans decides to join full time, he is like my favorite player that I know personally.



I actually met him the first time I saw BOO, nice guy.


----------



## ScottyB724

Indeed.


----------



## AndyLunt

ScottyB724 said:


> Indeed.



Any idea if he's there to stay or just doing some shows until they find another "shredder"? No new videos of them playing Devastate or Singularity which makes me sad!!


----------



## ScottyB724

Go back one page. Idk


----------



## allshallperishfan

idk. going up to 8 strings without even having a fulltime replacement guitarist? makes me worried


----------



## Rick

allshallperishfan said:


> idk. going up to 8 strings without even having a fulltime replacement guitarist? makes me worried



Why? They can't possibly find another guitarist who plays 8s?


----------



## tbb529

looks like Lee McKinney is playing the Jason's Follow the Signs solo. interesting...


----------



## Alpenglow

Yeah I saw them live in Indiana on Tuesday night and they played everything you'd expect them to play - Recreate, Abstract Art, Bow Down, Follow the Signs, etc.  No Devestate though... Oh well. I'm assuming it's cause Lee can't play the solo. Anyway, BOO slays live and they are really nice guys, I talked to them for a while both before and after the set. Very down to earth and friendly people.

And apparently Lee Evans learned all of the songs 3 days before they went on tour.  Impressive.


----------



## bouVIP

More progress on Lee's 8!






inlay looks sick!


----------



## supersizedsumo

it would be nuts if they had tosin abasi again. it won't happen, but one can dream...


----------



## spawnofthesith

supersizedsumo said:


> it would be nuts if they had tosin abasi again. it won't happen, but one can dream...



Again??


----------



## metal_sam14

spawnofthesith said:


> Again??



Yeah he played with them for a while


----------



## spawnofthesith

Damn I had no idea. Gonna have to scour youtube for some footage of that....


----------



## Don Vito

spawnofthesith said:


> Damn I had no idea. Gonna have to scour youtube for some footage of that....


I'm guessing you never watched this


----------



## JosephAOI

Lee said that the new album is all 7 string but he's hoping to get this ASAP and immediately start seeing what he can write with it. Maybe one 8 string song. I'm more anxious about how Ronnie and Joe's vocals will fit over stuff so low.


----------



## MikeH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_67Y7eGJRI

Awwwwww yisssssss!


----------



## The Beard

^ like x42738472349273948327


----------



## MikeH

Pre-production for new BOO album 2 - YouTube

And another!


----------



## Don Vito

MikeH said:


> Awwwwww yisssssss!



This is why I love BoO.

Catchy/melodic riffs.


----------



## MikeH

Gawdamn.


----------



## VILARIKA

What exactly is the inlay?


----------



## Don Vito

I thinks it's like an Eye with light beaming from it.

All Illuminati and shiz....or something to do with Egypt idk.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

That neck!


----------



## CrownofWorms

MikeH said:


> Gawdamn.



So would you call this a NGD


----------



## Don Vito

Lee has an account here. Maybe he'll post something when it's finished.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

holy shit @ new studio vids.

Just proves Lee is hands down one of the most underrated dudes in modern metal.


----------



## sahaal

the riff in that first studio video is unreal..


----------



## spawnofthesith

MikeH said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_67Y7eGJRI
> 
> Awwwwww yisssssss!



Watching this makes me hate how much I suck on guitar 


Fucking badass though I can't wait for this album!


----------



## Don Vito

I hate to say it, but I'm starting to get bored of The Discovery.

Mainly due to the constant open chugs. One thing I miss about old BoO, were the actual riffs.


----------



## ImaDjentleman

^ i couldn't agree more. i always wondered how they memorized those morse codes of chugs


----------



## Sikthness

kennedyblake said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm starting to get bored of The Discovery.
> 
> Mainly due to the constant open chugs. One thing I miss about old BoO, were the actual riffs.



I feel the same way. Ill admit, when I first heard the Discovery, I loved it. But within days I was skippin tracks here, skippin tracks there. Till the point where now I only listen to Recreate and XIV/Behold. I hope there is much much more in the way of actual riffs on this one. cuz man they do have some cool fuckin lead work, and some intricate riffs combined w/ that lead work could be a real winner.


----------



## MikeH

I still love it.


----------



## Don Vito

I mean it's still a fuckin' cool album, but the chuggachuggachuggachugga gives me a headache. 

The vocals,synth, and lead melodies are all still top notch.


----------



## ROAR

I'm guessing this is the closest anyone will get to new Necrophagist


----------



## bouVIP

So looks like Lee just got a new JP12 and Axe FX 2...sooooooo jelly

http://instagr.am/p/JYInOngSRO/

http://instagr.am/p/JYGhZqASQN/


----------



## theo

Not sure on the colour of those jp12's :/


----------



## Don Vito

It reminds me of Christmas tree decoration.


----------



## MikeH

I think the JP12 looks awesome. Not any mind-blowingly better than the JPX or XI, but it's nice.


----------



## Furtive Glance

ImaDjentleman said:


> ^ i couldn't agree more. i always wondered how they memorized those morse codes of chugs



Maybe it _is _Morse Code!


----------



## Don Vito

I'm pretty sure someone told me that The Dillinger Escape Plan use Morse Code for some of their songs.


----------



## DLG

the intro riff of Rush's YYZ is morse code for, well....YYZ


----------



## Riffer

Does anyone else get annoyed when the bassist starts doing that dinosaur walk/weird dance around the stage or in music videos?


----------



## Don Vito

Riffer said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed when the bassist starts doing that dinosaur walk/weird dance around the stage or in music videos?



No! Its fucking hilarious.


----------



## allshallperishfan

Riffer said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed when the bassist starts doing that dinosaur walk/weird dance around the stage or in music videos?


NO ITS AWESOME


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^ yes


----------



## MikeH

I don't think it's really awesome, but I don't get pissed.  I just take it as him being super out of his mind on drugs.


----------



## bouVIP

MikeH said:


> I don't think it's really awesome, but I don't get pissed.  I just take it as him being super out of his mind on drugs.



This!!! He's always so stoned or at least it seems like it in every video I've seen of him


----------



## Don Vito

Ole' Rob's got David beat when it comes to jiggin' it on stage.

Maybe one day he will get to crabwalk/monkey levels. 

Right now he's just at normal crabcore/taiko levels. He needs to train harder to increase his power level.


----------



## Tjore

From what I've seen regarding the pre-pro updates and how Lee manged the solo on Follow the signs and stuff like that, I think maybe Born of Osiris is better off without Jason now.
DON'T GET MAD AT ME, OK!? MY OPINION!! And I really didn't think this after it happened!! 

As we all noticed on The Discovery, Born of Osiris didn't really sound like Born of Osiris, it started to sound more like The Faceless and everything was more spacious, and I could barely hear the guitars, by the way, which I think is something you should hear crystal clearly in a metal album, in my opinion.
I think that Jason really changed the band permanently, but now that good old Lee Evans is back in the band, I think they will use shapes and ideas that connects the music a bit more to their old stuff. And I like that, I think old Born of Osiris was what Born of Osiris was, if you get what I'm trying to say here.

This is all what I think, so don't block me or neg rep the hell out of me, first time I've ever posted something in this thread too, haha


----------



## Don Vito

I love the style BoO had on A Higher Place.

If the production was better, and there were less filler parts, it would have been my favorite album from them. The first pre pro update reminded me of AHP, so I'm excited personally.

And BoO....BRING BACK THE RIFFS.


----------



## allshallperishfan

Tjore said:


> From what I've seen regarding the pre-pro updates and how Lee manged the solo on Follow the signs and stuff like that, I think maybe Born of Osiris is better off without Jason now.
> DON'T GET MAD AT ME, OK!? MY OPINION!! And I really didn't think this after it happened!!
> 
> As we all noticed on The Discovery, Born of Osiris didn't really sound like Born of Osiris, it started to sound more like The Faceless and everything was more spacious, and I could barely hear the guitars, by the way, which I think is something you should hear crystal clearly in a metal album, in my opinion.
> I think that Jason really changed the band permanently, but now that good old Lee Evans is back in the band, I think they will use shapes and ideas that connects the music a bit more to their old stuff. And I like that, I think old Born of Osiris was what Born of Osiris was, if you get what I'm trying to say here.
> 
> This is all what I think, so don't block me or neg rep the hell out of me, first time I've ever posted something in this thread too, haha


its not about managing the follow the signs solo. Ive been playing for about a year and ive mastered that solo. The real stuff is in behold and devastate! and he hasn't seemed to be able to do the devastate solo yet. I wonder if they are gonna find a new shredder or just stick with Lee Evans? I hope they find a new lead guy tho so i can see devastate live again


----------



## FormerlyVintage

allshallperishfan said:


> its not about managing the follow the signs solo. Ive been playing for about a year and ive mastered that solo.




VIDS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## Sikthness

Anthony said:


> Yeah I hate when someone does something different on stage.



oh come on don't attack the guy just cuz he doesn't like somethin a band you like does. What if he started wearing a man-sized diaper on stage and playing his bass w/ a huge rattle? Would you still respond in defense of his actions cuz they were different?!!?!?!?


----------



## Rick

Anthony said:


> Yeah I hate when someone does something different on stage.







Sikthness said:


> oh come on don't attack the guy just cuz he doesn't like somethin a band you like does. What if he started wearing a man-sized diaper on stage and playing his bass w/ a huge rattle? Would you still respond in defense of his actions cuz they were different?!!?!?!?



Sarcasm, sir.


----------



## space frog

Django said:


> VIDS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN



This. I've been playing for 6 years and never had the patience to sit down and master it  no really


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Am I the only one who finds Follow The Signs harder than Devastate

I really doubt Lee wouldn't be able to play Devastate or at least his own interpretation of the solo.


----------



## Omniverse

i have always enjoyed Born of Osiris regardless of members. New Reign, A Higher Place, and discovery are all great to me. Excited to hear new material from them and hear how their sound shapes out.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I cant link to it cuz im on my phone atm, but omg... The 420 soong boo just linked to on their fb.... Im dying


----------



## space frog

It's been a while since I came in here any potential release date for the album yet??


----------



## jordanscotisdead

I was at the Jamboree last weekend and saw them perform live with their fill-in. 
Lee took the leads over himself. He messed up on the Follow the Signs solo once for about 3 notes but then it evened itself out. 

They also only played 3 songs out of 7 or 8 off of The Discovery.. was slightly discouraged about it but it may have been because of the fill-in.


----------



## allshallperishfan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0t59Zhy0rs&feature=youtube_gdata

far from perfect, but ive been playing for 10 months so i dont see why Lee would have any problem with it.the devastate one is a different story tho, much harder!


----------



## jordanscotisdead

allshallperishfan said:


> Facebook



Damn impressive for 8 months. I'm near 2 years in and i'm just starting to mess with that


----------



## allshallperishfan

space frog said:


> This. I've been playing for 6 years and never had the patience to sit down and master it  no really


i put a video up. not perfect but its somethin


----------



## Lon

allshallperishfan said:


> i put a video up. not perfect but its somethin


yeah you can slop it, i could do that after 8 months too, now i'm playing for 5 years and still struggle NAILING this solo onto the click in one take so it sounds absolutely pristine and like on the actual record


----------



## Don Vito

allshallperishfan said:


> far from perfect, but ive been playing for 10 months so i dont see why Lee would have any problem with it.the devastate one is a different story tho, much harder!



 props for only being 10 months in I guess

Can't remember what I was playing at that period.


----------



## Lukifer

God I suck. Been playing 14 years and cant nail that! But I dont practice for shit and didnt play much for about 7 years of it. 

Im really anxious to find who they pick for the permanent spot though. SO many good players out there and would be awesome to get a great player in there.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I wouldn't call that "mastering" anything but you're skilled for only 10 months of playing. Try playing to a click, playing to the track always gives a false sense of being better than we actually are. We've all been there haha


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Great playing dude......but this is mastering the FTS solo


----------



## cfrank

> CamB00drummer4LYF:
> yep I recorded all the guitar&#65279; on The New Reign


----------



## MikeH

He looks 14 with his hair cut like that.  He's still a better player than me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Man, give that other guy a break guys, I was like struggling to palm mute and hammer on and shit at 10 months not playing crazy ass sweepy BoO solos


----------



## allshallperishfan

Kenji20022 said:


> I wouldn't call that "mastering" anything but you're skilled for only 10 months of playing. Try playing to a click, playing to the track always gives a false sense of being better than we actually are. We've all been there haha


i agree dude its not mastered haha i should rephrase what i said, but the point i was trying to make was that id be more impressed if lee could play the devastate solo, cause i don't believe follow the signs is too hard.


----------



## bouVIP

cfrank said:


>




sick! I forget some times he writes a lot of the BOO songs lol


----------



## Jonathan20022

allshallperishfan said:


> i agree dude its not mastered haha i should rephrase what i said, but the point i was trying to make was that id be more impressed if lee could play the devastate solo, cause i don't believe follow the signs is too hard.



Mhmm, I'm sure he'll manage, that I have no doubt of my friend 

I had no clue Cam even played guitar, extremely impressed!


----------



## theo

he doesn't just play, He plays well!


----------



## bulb

Kenji20022 said:


> Mhmm, I'm sure he'll manage, that I have no doubt of my friend
> 
> I had no clue Cam even played guitar, extremely impressed!



He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.


----------



## FormerlyVintage

bulb said:


> He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.



I have never seen a single post made by you that wasn't already liked by someone


----------



## space frog

wow Cameron is one talented bastard. I knew he wrote some of BOO's stuff on The Discovery (ie Regenerate iirc) but didn't know he actually played guitar like that also


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Cameron wrote a lot of songs off of The Discovery. As far as I know he wrote Regenerate, Devastate, Singularity, and Last Straw. I'm sure there are a few others I don't know about.


----------



## brutalwizard

TravisMontgomery said:


> Cameron wrote a lot of songs off of The Discovery. As far as I know he wrote Regenerate, Devastate, Singularity, and Last Straw. I'm sure there are a few others I don't know about.



Join Boo already


----------



## spawnofthesith

bulb said:


> He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.



 fuck me. I'm 19 and I can barely play the guitar ....


----------



## Don Vito

Cam and Lee's pre pro videos sound like a mixture of The New Reign and A Higher Place, but with better production. I would approve of this with open arms(to damnation). hahahaha.................lame


----------



## Cadavuh

bulb said:


> He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.




Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That just blows my mind, I'm very impressed with his work then. I never knew much background behind, especially since I started listening to them during A Higher Place. I don't get the hate, it's certainly nowhere near being their best work but It's not bad at all. It's got a lot of highlights throughout the album.

And Cameron is amazing, hard to believe one guy pumped out the New Reign. I'm not in the least worried about BoO's future.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow really


----------



## -One-

bulb said:


> He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.


I knew he wrote everything and played the guitar, drums, and bass, but he played the keys too? I thought that was all Joe


----------



## Witcheschair

BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.

Other than all that. A Higher Place was a fucking awesome album.


----------



## spawnofthesith

lolwut


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.


----------



## JosephAOI

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.




In an era of misinformation, this man is king.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.
> 
> Other than all that. A Higher Place was a fucking awesome album.





too bad you're not part of a forum where a BOO member talked about what happened... it must be so much easier to get all of your gossip news from youtube comments and Jason's angry facebook post!! There is NEVER another side to a story...


----------



## Prydogga

-One- said:


> I knew he wrote everything and played the guitar, drums, and bass, but he played the keys too? I thought that was all Joe



You can see in some of The Discovery studio updates, that Cameron either tracks, or just knows some of the keys secitons on that album.


----------



## space frog

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.
> 
> Other than all that. A Higher Place was a fucking awesome album.



Mother of god... Not only is this all wrong, but it's necro-wrong..


----------



## bhakan

NSXTypeZero said:


> too bad you're not part of a forum where a BOO member talked about what happened... it must be so much easier to get all of your gossip news from youtube comments and Jason's angry facebook post!! There is NEVER another side to a story...


Except he is. Lee posts here and has discussed it in this very thread. 

On an actually relevant topic, these pre production updates sound awesome. I really need to stop watching studio/pre pro videos, they sound so good and I can't wait for the album.

EDIT: WOW, somehow I read it as the original poster commenting on the posts about him. I feel really stupid.


----------



## Pooluke41

bhakan said:


> Except he is. Lee posts here and has discussed it in this very thread.



He was being sarcastic.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got *heavy* into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout.



lol weed and alcohol are heavy drugs now


----------



## ScottyB724

-One- said:


> I knew he wrote everything and played the guitar, drums, and bass, but he played the keys too? I thought that was all Joe



I believe piano was Cam's first instrument as a young lad, I think his mom is a piano player and possibly a teacher as well.


----------



## space frog

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> lol weed and alcohol are heavy drugs now



I hear coffee is about to be declared illegal as well


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Can some one give a approximate page where Lee posted about Jason leaving sorry if I sound lazy but 73 is a lot to search and I'm only asking for an approximate, but I figured Jason threw it out of proportion most people do when they are pissed.


----------



## JosephAOI

^ Jason's side of the story is on 59. Lee's post about it is on 64


----------



## Witcheschair

Witcheschair said:


> BOO was awesome before they got heavy into drugs and Jason got kicked out in a horrible fashion due to the members being total assholes and strungout. Even though Richardson was only there for fame really.
> 
> Other than all that. A Higher Place was a fucking awesome album.



Sarcasm must be noted, Lee has explained all.



BIG ND SWEATY said:


> lol weed and alcohol are heavy drugs now


Why you no understand the sarcasm, lee tell all.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

why you no use proper grammar? im aware of what happened, iv read both stories.


----------



## Pooluke41

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> why you no use proper grammar? im aware of what happened iv read both stories.



Pot, meet kettle..


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

^precisely


----------



## Pooluke41

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^precisely



I was pointing out* your* grammar.. 

OT: The Pre-Pro sounds really good,


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Pooluke41 said:


> I was pointing out* your* grammar..
> 
> OT: The Pre-Pro sounds really good,



I was aware.


----------



## ROAR

The Internet: Where gossiping is more important than listening to the music.


----------



## Scrubface05

I did a cover of Ascension today, decided to get up and move around unlike every other cover of the song I've seen!


----------



## Pooluke41

ROAR said:


> Sevenstring.org: Where gossiping is more important that listening to the music.




Fixed.


----------



## JosephAOI

bulb said:


> He wrote and played every instrument on The New Reign (other than vocals obviously) and i believe he wrote that album when he was 16. Cam is a genius in my book.


 And he wrote all of A Higher Place (except Exist). So that disproves all those idiots who say that Lee ruined BOO with AHP.

EDIT: 500th post!


----------



## allshallperishfan

damn this thread is dead lately, no new album/guitarist news???


----------



## The Buttmonkey

Well, I'm okay with it because Chelsea Grin is improved and I know BoO won't fail to deliver.


----------



## Don Vito

allshallperishfan said:


> damn this thread is dead lately, no new album/guitarist news???



Lee McKinney is supposedly doing some videos for Guitar World.

Maybe we'll hear some new music on Warped this summer??


----------



## Lukifer

The Buttmonkey said:


> Well, I'm okay with it because Chelsea Grin is improved and I know BoO won't fail to deliver.



Born of Osiris still kick fucking ass without that whine bag Jason so wait for the new shit or listen to The Discovery.


----------



## anomynous

Lukifer said:


> Born of Osiris still kick fucking ass without that whine bag Jason so wait for the new shit or listen to The Discovery.



Because this reply makes sense in context of what you quoted.


----------



## Lukifer

anomynous said:


> Because this reply makes sense in context of what you quoted.



I was drunk as hell. Dumbass reply was dumbass.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I have no comment...lol


----------



## Fat-Elf

Great band, with or (hopefully) without Jason.


----------



## JosephAOI

I've loved BOO's music since before AHP came out and they've only grown on me even more.

There is no doubt in my mind that the new album will completely blow away all of our expectations. And considering that The Discovery is my favorite album ever, my expectations are very high.


----------



## rgaRyan

JosephAOI said:


> the new album


Are they working on one right now?


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Fat-Elf said:


> Great band, with or (hopefully) without Jason.



dude... Jason was only with them for Discovery, and Born of Osiris were CERTAINLY _really_ good before that... (regardless of whether Discovery was the BEST, their prior 2 LP's were very good)

Even the guys in ASP said in interviews that Jason was a pain in their collective ass, talking about the difference between Francesco (Captain classy Italian dude) and Jason, an immature kid who unanimously annoyed the rest of the band...

So, in short... don't worry about BOO, the next album will melt your face, the evolution was NOT Jason, I promise you that!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thew new album is in good hands


----------



## shumitribe

NSXTypeZero said:


> Even the guys in ASP said in interviews that Jason was a pain in their collective ass, talking about the difference between Francesco (Captain classy Italian dude) and Jason, an immature kid who unanimously annoyed the rest of the band...



where are those interviews?


----------



## Fat-Elf

NSXTypeZero said:


> dude... Jason was only with them for Discovery, and Born of Osiris were CERTAINLY _really_ good before that... (regardless of whether Discovery was the BEST, their prior 2 LP's were very good)
> 
> Even the guys in ASP said in interviews that Jason was a pain in their collective ass, talking about the difference between Francesco (Captain classy Italian dude) and Jason, an immature kid who unanimously annoyed the rest of the band...
> 
> So, in short... don't worry about BOO, the next album will melt your face, the evolution was NOT Jason, I promise you that!



Well, I certainly hope you're right.


----------



## Sikthness

The only real evolution w/ Discovery was the lead work was much improved over the first 2 cds. The production was better, but that has nothin to do w/ him. If anything, the riffing took a step back, simpler. So I don't think his departure is going to make any difference w/ the next cd.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

shumitribe said:


> where are those interviews?





I'll look around for it... It was specifically ONE interview where Ben was talking about how Jason had acted around his family at his house just acting like this entitled i-don't-give-a-shit attitude, and how their new guitarist reiterated their notions because once Francesco joined everything from him is almost humorously always 'yes please' and 'no thank you' and whatnot... going to someone so chill and mature right after Jason's go-fetch-me-a-drink demeanor probably only makes him look worse, heh. 

And honestly, Jason sounds like a cool enough guy in interviews and whatever... But I could also see it getting old very quickly when he perpetually exudes that he is clearly his own biggest fan


----------



## shumitribe

NSXTypeZero said:


> I'll look around for it... It was specifically ONE interview where Ben was talking about how Jason had acted around his family at his house just acting like this entitled i-don't-give-a-shit attitude, and how their new guitarist reiterated their notions because once Francesco joined everything from him is almost humorously always 'yes please' and 'no thank you' and whatnot... going to someone so chill and mature right after Jason's go-fetch-me-a-drink demeanor probably only makes him look worse, heh.
> 
> And honestly, Jason sounds like a cool enough guy in interviews and whatever... But I could also see it getting old very quickly when he perpetually exudes that he is clearly his own biggest fan



if you could find it i'd appreciate it! i looked around but i couldn't find anything.


----------



## ROAR

If tmz started following around BOO and CG
I swear half you guys would jizz everywhere


----------



## allshallperishfan

Chelsea Grin Preview New 'Evolve' EP + Track-by-Track Commentary

DAMN this proves that Jason really does change bands! damn, and i just convinced myself BOO didnt need him. Now i wish he stayed hahah this new BOO album will be interesting to say the least. Im curious to see if it can top the discovery.


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I like how the fans of old style CG are reacting to this.


----------



## bhakan

I'm sorry, as this has nothing to with BoO, but in the link above, I read

"Yeah, but you have to admit, "I'll make your insides on the fucking outside" are awesome lyrics"




Actually pertaining to BoO, WHY U NO RELEASE MORE CLIPS?! The preproduction stuff sounded amazing, and I'd love to hear more.


----------



## themike

Here's another clip that I haven't seen anyone post that was filmed at the same time as the one above. I even hate to compare the two bands AT ALL, but unlike CG where Jason obviously has a *large* influence, its good to see that BOO is self sustaining and hasn't lost their touch with the lineup change. Obviously its only a couple clips, but the talent is clearly still there.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

th3m1ke said:


> Here's another clip that I haven't seen anyone post that was filmed at the same time as the one above. I even hate to compare the two bands AT ALL, but unlike CG where Jason obviously has a *large* influence, its good to see that BOO is self sustaining and hasn't lost their touch with the lineup change. Obviously its only a couple clips, but the talent is clearly still there.




yes, for sure... and even though this was posted a few pages ago, this deserves to be right next to the video you posted 



Lee + Cameron's songwriting skills together = who gives a shit about Jason being in the band


----------



## allshallperishfan

I agree cam and Lee are amazing and i honestly didnt give a fuck tht jason was out until i heard the first 30 seconds of that preview clip for CGs Evolve, which sounded as good as behold hahah.


----------



## Sikthness

I just hope they write some riffs for the next cd. That'd be awesome as hell.


----------



## Don Vito

allshallperishfan said:


> I agree cam and Lee are amazing and i honestly didnt give a fuck tht jason was out until i heard the first 30 seconds of that preview clip for CGs Evolve,* which sounded as good as behold hahah.*


good one


----------



## ROAR

Cam and Lee blow me away. 
All of them actually


----------



## allshallperishfan

kennedyblake said:


> good one


hahah well im particularly talking about the first 30 seconds of that video, tell me it doesnt remind you of behold


----------



## allshallperishfan

and YES Cams 2 finger style riffing is insane and i really have trouble playing some songs off the new reign because of his style. Especially the song "the new reign" its so hard haha


----------



## Don Vito

I do wish BoO would make like a Chelsea Grin and put out a new song or something.

I just started listening to The Discovery again today and I forgot how farkin' awesome Recreate is.


----------



## NaYoN

kennedyblake said:


> I do wish BoO would make like a Chelsea Grin and put out a new song or something.
> 
> I just started listening to The Discovery again today and I forgot how farkin' awesome Recreate is.



Fun fact: Recreate, Two Worlds of Design, and a couple of other songs were written way before Jason joined the band. So the band is in good hands!


----------



## Waelstrum

I think that the resent preview clips from both bands show that all people involved are moving in a similar direction. We can speculate if this is Jason influencing both bands, if BoO influenced Jason, who has gone on to then influence CG, if CG was inspired by the Discovery which is why they got Jason, or it could be something else entirely. The only thing I know is I am now interested in this Chelsea Grin band, and I wasn't before.


----------



## Don Vito

NaYoN said:


> Fun fact: Recreate, Two Worlds of Design, and a couple of other songs were written way before Jason joined the band. So the band is in good hands!




5:10 <3


----------



## schecter77

Hey guys! I just discovered this awesome thread and got done reading every page since like 50 or whatever(took me like three days... lol) so now im here and ready to chat it up and sheeit. haha I love all Born of Osiris' stuff and i play guitar as well so lets do this, im stoked.


----------



## Hybrid138

I don't know if this has been said before but if for some reason the new guitar were to leave, I hope he doesn't, why isn't Cam ever considered. He seems like a great player and maybe drums would be easier to replace... sorry if that's dumb but it crossed my mind today.


----------



## schecter77

Yeah Cam is an awesome guitar player but i think that, imo, he's an even better drummer and one of the best for this genre.. i wouldnt want anyone to replace him at that. but as far as finding someone who can get all shredicles of gnarlia on guitar, i think that would be easier than finding someone who has such an awesome and fluent groove that Cam does.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Hybrid138 said:


> I don't know if this has been said before but if for some reason the new guitar were to leave, I hope he doesn't, why isn't Cam ever considered. He seems like a great player and maybe drums would be easier to replace... sorry if that's dumb but it crossed my mind today.




ehhh I dunno man, as a drummer myself... Cam's shit is INSANE to play, and beyond that no-one would be able to write new drums quite like that very unique delivery and style he has... certainly are people who could cover it, but I dunno - I can't imagine it'd be _easier_ to find a drummer like him, rather than a rippin guitarist


----------



## mikemueller2112

No way it would be easier to find a drummer than a guitarist. Search YouTube, you'll find wayyyy more guitar cover vids than drum vids. Everyone and their dog plays guitar. Obviously it's harder to find a higher calibre one, but I'm sure there's a number who would be skilled enough for the gig, but they probably want someone that's going to mesh with them personality-wise as well.


----------



## schecter77

Personality wise and as well as creative ability.. There's a fine line between being a super shredder and someone who can actually create and write meaningful melodies, and compose well put together songs. You could be some super fast player who has a good grasp on modes and scales and you've just become a "Shredder"... But that's why I like Lee better, he has great playability chops(not as great as Jason or whoever) but his creativeness is what really gets me stuck on BoO

Edit: Does anyone know what gauge strings Lee uses?


----------



## mikemueller2112

schecter77 said:


> Personality wise and as well as creative ability.. There's a fine line between being a super shredder and someone who can actually create and write meaningful melodies, and compose well put together songs. You could be some super fast player who has a good grasp on modes and scales and you've just become a "Shredder"... But that's why I like Lee better, he has great playability chops(not as great as Jason or whoever) but his creativeness is what really gets me stuck on BoO



Good point. Here is a prime example:


----------



## Don Vito

I have read some of Jason's Twitter post. He definitively has some self importance attitude about things. He posted a picture of 2 Ibanez guitars with some negative claims (one of them supposedly had a broken bridge) and said something along the lines of "Music Man ftw!". It's okay to have opinions on things like this, but that was in really bad taste IMO, especially since he's endorsed with Music Man, a professional company that would never endorse open slander like that. That's a sure sign you're on the path to Shankledom.


----------



## anomynous

I'm failing to see how that's slander, let alone something to look down on. 


If the Ibanez guitars are broken, they're broken.


----------



## Don Vito

anomynous said:


> I'm failing to see how that's slander, let alone something to look down on.
> 
> 
> If the Ibanez guitars are broken, they're broken.



Eh, it just seems unprofessional to me. That's all.


----------



## space frog

kennedyblake said:


> I have read some of Jason's Twitter post. He definitively has some self importance attitude about things. He posted a picture of 2 Ibanez guitars with some negative claims (one of them supposedly had a broken bridge) and said something along the lines of "Music Man ftw!". It's okay to have opinions on things like this, but that was in really bad taste IMO, especially since he's endorsed with Music Man, a professional company that would never endorse open slander like that. That a sure sign you're on the path to Shankledom.



Well that IS unprofessional. Being endorsed by a brand doesn't give you the right to publicly bring down other companies.


----------



## Fat-Elf

kennedyblake said:


> I have read some of Jason's Twitter post. He definitively has some self importance attitude about things. He posted a picture of 2 Ibanez guitars with some negative claims (one of them supposedly had a broken bridge) and said something along the lines of "Music Man ftw!". It's okay to have opinions on things like this, but that was in really bad taste IMO, especially since he's endorsed with Music Man, a professional company that would never endorse open slander like that. That's a sure sign you're on the path to Shankledom.



As much as I like Jason, one does not simply bash Ibanez.


----------



## Pooluke41

Fat-Elf said:


> As much as I like Jason, one does not simply bash Ibanez.



No, you just don't bash Ibanez, end of.


----------



## schecter77

Hey guys any word on a Discovery Tab book??


----------



## ROAR

Music Man ftw!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

schecter77 said:


> Hey guys any word on a Discovery Tab book??



I can't see this ever coming out to be honest. Unless they finished it before Jason left its doubtful they would get together and finish it. I think everyone just wants to see a tab for behold!


----------



## Lukifer

kennedyblake said:


> I have read some of Jason's Twitter post. He definitively has some self importance attitude about things. He posted a picture of 2 Ibanez guitars with some negative claims (one of them supposedly had a broken bridge) and said something along the lines of "Music Man ftw!". It's okay to have opinions on things like this, but that was in really bad taste IMO, especially since he's endorsed with Music Man, a professional company that would never endorse open slander like that. That's a sure sign you're on the path to Shankledom.



I used to own a Music Man and was big into the EBMM forums, where Sterling Ball himself posts, and he definitely doesnt like brand bashing. He is arrogant but doesnt like shit talking about another brand because he respects them for what they are and doesnt want them saying the same thing about EBMM.


----------



## Don Vito

ROAR said:


> Music Man ftw!


I can't argue with this.


----------



## schecter77

drawnacrol said:


> I can't see this ever coming out to be honest. Unless they finished it before Jason left its doubtful they would get together and finish it. I think everyone just wants to see a tab for behold!



Damn well that sucks! and haha i bet Jason will never put that tab out


----------



## Don Vito

Lee McKinney haz a lesson 4 u
Born of Osiris Guitarist Lee McKinney Shows You How to Play "Ascension" | Guitar World


----------



## Wiesner

space frog said:


> Well that IS unprofessional. Being endorsed by a brand doesn't give you the right to publicly bring down other companies.



As far as I'm aware the 2 Ibanez guitars DID belong to him, at the end of the day if this is true, he has still put money into Ibanez guitars, so should deserve to broadcast his opinions if he chooses to. I think it's just the way he put it across that's got people so "wound up" if you like.


----------



## DLG

kennedyblake said:


> The Path to Shankledom.



you've just named my band's next album. thank you.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I typed out a whole reply to the whole Twitter/Ibanez thing, but decided against posting it.

It's not unprofessional, it's his opinion on HIS gear. And "Musicman ftw" isn't quite the thrashing towards Ibanez, it just shows that he appreciates them more than his other instruments.


----------



## Don Vito

I know.

I kind of regret bringing it up now.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nah it's fine, I mean it's already out there on his Twitter or wherever it was found and people are obviously gonna have different opinions. No big deal!


----------



## schecter77

I love how we're discussing a twitter post from someone whos technically not in the band that this thread is about lmao i just think thats funny


----------



## allshallperishfan

i hate how lee did the lesson for ascension when theres perfect tabs for it already and its not even a hard song haha ugh oh well


----------



## TheShreddinHand

allshallperishfan said:


> i hate how lee did the lesson for ascension when theres perfect tabs for it already and its not even a hard song haha ugh oh well



Any one best spot for BOO tabs? 911tabs accurate?

Eric


----------



## NSXTypeZero

schecter77 said:


> I love how we're discussing a twitter post from someone whos technically not in the band that this thread is about lmao i just think thats funny



yup... hey, at least its only SLIGHTLY better than that retarded tangent the Periphery thread went off on yesterday and this morning


----------



## schecter77

Haha what was it about? by the way thanks for reminding me, i have to subscribe to that thread too! lol and Animals as Leaders as well.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Pizza, the economy, and this apparently foreign to some idea of a "tip" lol.


----------



## schecter77

This was a while back but the show was dope, i got to help Cam unload his drums and kicked it with them for like an hour after the show. They're all the coolest band of dudes i've met hands down. and i know its been said a bunch of times but Jason was cool i guess but compared to the rest of the guys he seemed pretty pretentious. I was talking to him about Tosin Abasi and he said that he was not nearly as good as everyone makes him out to be and that he's all flamenco picking..  I tried not to laugh in his face. lol he seemed so high and mighty and so full of himself about everything, idk.. well anyway that show was awesome!


----------



## Cynic




----------



## bhakan

^Kind of underwhelming. The pre production clips sounded amazing, so hopefully the rest of the album will be better, but this doesn't touch The Discovery in my opinion.


----------



## JaeSwift

bhakan said:


> ^Kind of underwhelming. The pre production clips sounded amazing, so hopefully the rest of the album will be better, but this doesn't touch The Discovery in my opinion.



Agreed. It's way too basic in both riffage and lyrics to me. It sounds a bit cheesy to me.


----------



## themike

bhakan said:


> ^Kind of underwhelming. The pre production clips sounded amazing, so hopefully the rest of the album will be better, but this doesn't touch The Discovery in my opinion.






JaeSwift said:


> Agreed. It's way too basic in both riffage and lyrics to me. It sounds a bit cheesy to me.


 

You guys realize it's a System Of A Down cover, right?


----------



## ROAR

I can't believe it's not complicated enough. 
Did you also know this album is just that 2m30s looped for two hours?!
What bullshit. 

BoO: Hating science since 03'

Centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries centuries


----------



## bhakan

I did not know that, now I feel stupid .


----------



## themike

bhakan said:


> I did not know that, now I feel stupid .



Its a very odd song to cover, and one that I don't think a lot of current fans were aware of which will lead to people talking shit about their new stuff right off the bat. Also, I dont understand why the powers that be would release this as the first song after writing let alone make a lyric video for it? Weird...


----------



## ROAR

^Strange indeed. 
Maybe to get people talking?
It's working at least


----------



## brutalwizard

th3m1ke said:


> Its a very odd song to cover, and one that I don't think a lot of current fans were aware of which will lead to people talking shit about their new stuff right off the bat. Also, I dont understand why the powers that be would release this as the first song after writing let alone make a lyric video for it? Weird...



The lyrics are probably the biggest motivation to cover this SOAD tune.

The spirit and such


----------



## Lukifer

Considering its a SOAD cover, who I hate, I think its badass. Makes me actually want to listen to it!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

I think it's pretty sweet. Props to them for covering a great band.




schecter77 said:


> Personality wise and as well as creative ability.. There's a fine line between being a super shredder and someone who can actually create and write meaningful melodies, and compose well put together songs. You could be some super fast player who has a good grasp on modes and scales and you've just become a "Shredder"... But that's why I like Lee better, he has great playability chops(not as great as Jason or whoever) but his creativeness is what really gets me stuck on BoO
> 
> Edit: Does anyone know what gauge strings Lee uses?



I would bet so much that Lee could easily outplay Jason. They're both insane guitarists though. Lee is just way more reserved about his playing. He likes more melodic stuff, not straight up shred.

Also, he uses 10-56's. I know, I freaked out when he told me that too but then I played them and it actually feels so good.


----------



## DLG

wow, talk about taking out all of the originality and quirkiness of a song and turning it into a generic chugfest.


----------



## goherpsNderp

can we get a BoO meme started?

asks if everyone wants to hear a *new* song.

plays system of a down cover.


----------



## Don Vito

Cynic said:


>



Not bad....

Wish it was original material though....


----------



## I Voyager

The only band that can get away with putting screaming/growling over SOAD is Amon Amarth. Just sayin'.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Cynic said:


>




It's ok, they would do better stuff, but the song is like some religious viewpoint with all the references of spirits and science failing.


----------



## spawnofthesith

That cover was cool, but let's hear some all new materials!


----------



## linchpin

Cool sounding but somewhat soulless.


----------



## wannabguitarist

They butchered that song


----------



## Sikthness

wannabguitarist said:


> They butchered that song



Gotta agree. SOAD's vocals are their most unique and defining attribute imo, and to take that away in favor of generic harsh vocals kinda ruins it. But lol at people immediately being turned off by new BoO thinkin this is a new song.


----------



## DLG

also lol @ about half the people on youtube not knowing it's an SOAD song. Is SOAD really that unknown to young metal fans? It's not like they covered a Judas Priest song from the 80s.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

This song is why I stopped listening to SOAD. Listening to it again after 10 years, I am actually rabidly offended at its stupidity. 
I think I might stop listening to BOO because of this, as well.

tl;dr
Science flies you to the moon, religion flies you into buildings.


----------



## Lukifer

I Voyager said:


> The only band that can get away with putting screaming/growling over SOAD is Amon Amarth. Just sayin'.



Wait, what??? Video or it didnt happen!


----------



## schecter77

I thought it was pretty cool, I guess its cause one of my newer favorite bands covered one of my oldest favs but all in all it was cool. Expected a little bit more out of that clean groove bridge part in the middle of the song though. SOAD made it sound rad but BoO kinda got lazy with it :/ 

BUT STILL COOL AS SHIT TO SEE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## themike

Lukifer said:


> Wait, what??? Video or it didnt happen!


----------



## Jonathan20022

So is Lee playing the Solo to Devastate? Been waiting for a video of that song to come up from Warped. No dice yet.


----------



## Lukifer

th3m1ke said:


>




Whoa, your right sir, your damn right!!!


----------



## brutalwizard

Kenji20022 said:


> So is Lee playing the Solo to Devastate? Been waiting for a video of that song to come up from Warped. No dice yet.



they dont play that song live anymore


----------



## thealexkelley

DLG said:


> also lol @ about half the people on youtube not knowing it's an SOAD song. Is SOAD really that unknown to young metal fans? It's not like they covered a Judas Priest song from the 80s.



please someone cover painkiller judas priest was the first metal band i got into awkward hamers FTW


----------



## GSingleton

they killed that song. how sad.


----------



## DLG

thealexkelley said:


> please someone cover painkiller judas priest was the first metal band i got into awkward hamers FTW


----------



## allshallperishfan

id just be pissed if i went to see them live and they play this cover. what a waste of a good BOO song that would be ahaha


----------



## jjfiegel

kgad0831 said:


> This song is why I stopped listening to SOAD. Listening to it again after 10 years, I am actually rabidly offended at its stupidity.
> I think I might stop listening to BOO because of this, as well.
> 
> tl;dr
> Science flies you to the moon, religion flies you into buildings.



Science created the atomic bomb. See? I can use logical fallacies too.


----------



## The Rastatute

I saw BOO at warped tour Saturday and they only played stuff from the New Reign and The Discovery so no worries for the cover being played live......for now


----------



## Hybrid138

I saw BoO on Saturday and the sound sucked  I've seen them twice and they had crappy sound both times. One day, I'll see them and actually have to ability to hear them


----------



## Maggai

Wow that was one boring as hell cover. The Amon Amarth cover is much better!


----------



## schecter77

Born Of Osiris - "Ernie Ball Music Man" Promotion - YouTube

You guys probably already saw this but I just found it and i though i'd share  haha enjoy

P.s. I WILL HAVE ONE SOMEDAY.


----------



## refusetofall87

Born of Osiris is sick


----------



## allshallperishfan

BOO is awesome, i know they drink and smoke pot (lol who doesnt), but does anyone else know if they do other drugs? just curious, i dont judge


----------



## Joose

allshallperishfan said:


> BOO is awesome, i know they drink and smoke pot (lol who doesnt), but does anyone else know if they do other drugs? just curious, i dont judge



Then why are you asking?

I hope your post gets deleted, along with mine quoting it. This is the 21st century, it's not "cool" to do drugs anymore. Nor is anyone an open book about it.


----------



## theo

Should it even matter? Their personal lives are exactly that, Personal.

As long as they keep making music, I don't care what they do with themselves.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Joose said:


> Then why are you asking?
> 
> I hope your post gets deleted, along with mine quoting it. This is the 21st century, it's not "cool" to do drugs anymore. Nor is anyone an open book about it.



apparently youre not in highschool anymore


----------



## DLG

Joose said:


> his is the 21st century, it's not "cool" to do drugs anymore.


----------



## Don Vito

allshallperishfan said:


> *but does anyone else know if they do other drugs? just curious, i dont judge*


This is why we need a new song BoO. We have been reduced to this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well I know Meshuggah did a lot of shrooms but idk about boo


----------



## Joose

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> apparently youre not in highschool anymore



Nope. But highschoolers are some of the dumbest people around, lol.


----------



## sahaal

@guy who asked question: I was under the impression they were all do meth, so there you go


----------



## spawnofthesith

sahaal said:


> @guy who asked question: I was under the impression they were all do meth, so there you go



This is correct, I have smoked meth (and some black tar) with them every time they've been here on tour


----------



## Alpenglow

spawnofthesith said:


> This is correct, I have smoked meth (and some black tar) with them every time they've been here on tour


----------



## CrownofWorms

I listened to A Higher Place. Thought it was good but they sounded like robots playing(too clean) and songs were too short. But it was a pretty good album.


Also picked up a BOO shirt today. I guess this band earned a new fan


----------



## allshallperishfan

lol wow you guys say im immature? i was purely curious, it was a simple question, you dont have to mock me. its no lie that certain drugs influence the music people create so i thought it was a legit question.....


----------



## squid-boy

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well I know Meshuggah did a lot of shrooms but idk about boo



I FUCKING LOVE SHROOMS! 

... Well, maybe 'love' is a strong word. But I believe it. Yeah, I'm not sure what kind-of drugs they could have been doing to upset Jason so much. Meth, perhaps?


----------



## NSXTypeZero

allshallperishfan said:


> lol wow you guys say im immature? i was purely curious, it was a simple question, you dont have to mock me. its no lie that certain drugs influence the music people create so i thought it was a legit question.....





that question just won't go well received around here, because the topic has been discussed before, and right when Jason was gone, he immediately went on the offensive, making a point to say shit like how the band's 'lifestyles' and 'drug use' and whatever-the-fuck was the reason why he didnt work out well with them... (which is pretty clearly bullshit to me because they kicked HIM out, and I've stated my opinions earlier in this thread that Jason has consisently acted his own biggest fan, and from a story from the ASP guys, is bit of a self-entited douche at times) - and furthermore, its pretty fucking hypocritical of Jason to even say that shit considering he is a stoner as well, and drinks enough Monster to kill a horse. 

A band like BoO CLEARLY isn't a bunch of crackhead tweakers, so who the fuck cares if the dabble in a little recreational hallucinogens or whatever here and there? Shit, I've done enough mushrooms for probably 3 people my age, and I'm nothing but BETTER because of it.  

so in short, it's irrelevant


----------



## Housty00

I hardly think they're doing meth. I saw them on the 4th, and some of them were looking a little bigger, weight wise, if anything. So I highly doubt they're on anything TOO hard.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

Housty00 said:


> I hardly think they're doing meth. I saw them on the 4th, and some of them were looking a little bigger, weight wise, if anything. So I highly doubt they're on anything TOO hard.




*WOOSH*



He was not serious when he said that, broseph.  I think your sarcasm detector needs some scheduled maintenance


----------



## ROAR

Yea I sold meth to Lee and Jason on thrash and burn


----------



## NSXTypeZero

ROAR said:


> Yea I sold meth to Lee and Jason on thrash and burn



 

careful now! without a disclaimer that might get so twisted and spun that it could end up on metal blogs or Fox News - "We have information from a trusted source that the BoO team are actually using their band as a facade to launder their fortunes in a cartel-style meth distribution ring; forum user ROAR potentially a high-powered Zetas connection."


----------



## cap-tan

lolzers ^^


----------



## ROAR

hahaha these guys talk about philosophy and etc way too much in their lyrics to not suspect drug use. 
I'm pretty positive these are also some intelligent guys anyways.


----------



## cap-tan

drugs are baaad m'kay


----------



## schecter77

Im pretty sure that if they did any drugs that inspired anything on their albums, it was DMT.. Just saying. 

not saying that they do it but it would be awesome if that was the insiration.


----------



## Metalus

schecter77 said:


> Im pretty sure that if they did any drugs that inspired anything on their albums, it was DMT.. Just saying.
> 
> not saying that do it but it would be awesome if that was the insiration.



Id believe that


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

This went from a Born Of Osiris Megathread to a Drug abuse Megathread


----------



## Guamskyy

iRaiseTheDead said:


> This went from a Born Of Osiris Megathread to a Drug abuse Megathread



Born of Meth Megathread


----------



## ROAR

No, it's a Behind the Music: BoO thread.


----------



## schecter77

Haha I agree that we're getting a little off subject but there's really nothing else BoO to talk about!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I like turtles.


----------



## anomynous

schecter77 said:


> Haha I agree that we're getting a little off subject but there's really nothing else BoO to talk about!


we can talk about how much that SOAD cover sucks


----------



## Joose

anomynous said:


> we can talk about how much that SOAD cover sucks




I thought it was at least better than the original.

Buuuuut, that's not really saying much I guess.

I want them to cover something that isn't shitty; because their sound could work for a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Rick

Wonder if they'll bring someone permanent again on 2nd guitar. 

To bring this back to music related.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm sure they'll find someone, being a pretty high profile band in the metal scene.

I really wish Wes didn't join The Faceless cause I think he would've fit way better in BOO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

*Hey fellas, get this back on track and within the forum rules. *


----------



## JosephAOI

^Agreed. Most people don't even know who wrote what. Their thought process seems to be:

> Jason joins BOO
> The Discovery comes out
> Jason wrote The Discovery

Also, I know I haven't heard new Faceless but I know what Wes' playing sounds like and I know what kind of music both The Faceless and BOO play


----------



## Don Vito

Personally, I vote GothicKingCobra as next guitarist for BoO.

They could make Chi balls together.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Anthony said:


> People need to stop giving a shit whether Jason is in the band or not. Yeah, the solo's were sick, with Devastate being one of the best I've ever heard, but Lee and Cam have always been the main writers. They do not get enough credit for The Discovery.



As far as I know the majority of The Discovery was wrote before he even joined. He wrote all of XIV and Behold while adding in a guitar solo to Follow the Signs and Devestate, not sure if he played the Singularity solo and I've heard two different things about who wrote the Dissimulation solo.

For know my guess is that Lee and maybe Cam will play all the guitar parts on the album and they'll announce a guitarist when they start touring.


----------



## metalvince333

Clearly Jason is bringin BOO influences in Chelsea Grin

This song sounds like BOO with heavier breakdowns and a little Winds Of Plague vibe too..
BOO vibe get's on at 1min30


----------



## Don Vito

Even the keys kinda sound like BoO.


----------



## Joose

That Chelsea Grin song was sick. 

Expecting new BoO to be better though. 

Either Jason wrote a shitload of The Discovery, or it's just in his blood now and it's all he knows how to do lol.


----------



## Don Vito

Yeah it's a pretty good song I think.

Although the rest of the EP wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## brutalwizard

drawnacrol said:


> As far as I know the majority of The Discovery was wrote before he even joined. He wrote all of XIV and Behold while adding in a guitar solo to Follow the Signs and Devestate, not sure if he played the Singularity solo and I've heard two different things about who wrote the Dissimulation solo.
> 
> For know my guess is that Lee and maybe Cam will play all the guitar parts on the album and they'll announce a guitarist when they start touring.



they are touring right now


----------



## rgaRyan

I wish I could get into Chelsea Grin, but the vocals kill it for me. I don't like that high-pitched screaming, constantly, lol.
Can definitely hear the BoO influence though.


----------



## Don Vito

drawnacrol said:


> For know my guess is that Lee and maybe Cam will play all the guitar parts on the album and they'll announce a guitarist when they start touring.


They're touring with this guy right now.


----------



## Rick

Lee Evans, he toured with them after Tosin toured with them.


----------



## Don Vito

Rick said:


> Lee Evans, he toured with them after Tosin toured with them.


Thanks, couldn't think of his name.


----------



## ScottyB724

If he ends up the permanent replacement, prepare to shit bricks because those guys have great writing chemistry together.


----------



## Don Vito

He plays the songs really well I think.


----------



## MikeH

My guess is that we'll see Lee Squared.


----------



## Lukifer

If it were a different singer and I was really tired or drunk I would think that was a BoO song. Never got into Chelsea Grin and still wont, but they are improving whether its from Jason or not. Im not a Jason fan, as evident in my drunk post about a month or two ago. So Im confident BoO will put out a great album without him.


----------



## allshallperishfan

ScottyB724 said:


> If he ends up the permanent replacement, prepare to shit bricks because those guys have great writing chemistry together.


i disagree considering they never wrote together hhaha. cam used to write everything back then


----------



## JosephAOI

allshallperishfan said:


> i disagree considering they never wrote together hhaha. cam used to write everything back then



 Cam wrote all of the first two albums by himself except Exist which Lee McKinney wrote!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

kennedyblake said:


> They're touring with this guy right now.




This just goes to show that ending to Follow the Signs is no cakewalk!

Eric


----------



## Don Vito

JosephAOI said:


> Cam wrote all of the first two albums by himself except Exist which Lee McKinney wrote!


Exist is sick. One of their most underrated songs for sure.

I used to know how to play it, but only remember that arppegio section now.

I wish the production didn't suck so much on that album


----------



## ScottyB724

allshallperishfan said:


> i disagree considering they never wrote together hhaha. cam used to write everything back then



I'll just say that this is partially incorrect. Lee was apart of the band way back in the good old days and helped write some parts of the older songs, like Abstract Art for sure, and I think some of Brace Legs, possibly more. Lee is one of my favorite players, he is an awesome writer. Of course, this is info only nerds like myself who happened to be friends with them in high school would know though hahah


----------



## allshallperishfan

ScottyB724 said:


> I'll just say that this is partially incorrect. Lee was apart of the band way back in the good old days and helped write some parts of the older songs, like Abstract Art for sure, and I think some of Brace Legs, possibly more. Lee is one of my favorite players, he is an awesome writer. Of course, this is info only nerds like myself who happened to be friends with them in high school would know though hahah


well the point is i dont think lee and lee evans have had great writing chemistry together haha... at least not yet


----------



## schecter77

Why has this been so dead lately? :/


----------



## JosephAOI

Cause there's nothing going on with BOO?


----------



## brutalwizard

Well my guitarist who follows them on twitter or something keeps telling me they said the new music is in the mixing/mastering phase.

which makes sense cause they are going on tour with The Word Alive, Norma Jean
I The Breather, and Crown The Empire in the fall to help support that I Imagine.


----------



## MiPwnYew

New video from Cam

Poop - cameronlosch


----------



## JoeyBTL

^this album will be awesome.


----------



## dvon21

schecter77 said:


> Why has this been so dead lately? :/



Please see The Faceless Megathread ("Autotheism" available 08.14.12)


----------



## Don Vito

schecter77 said:


> Why has this been so dead lately? :/


Because SPIRIT MOVES THROUGH ALL THINGS SPIRIT MOVES THROUGH ALL THINGS


----------



## Don Vito

MiPwnYew said:


> New video from Cam
> 
> Poop - cameronlosch


woah


----------



## Fat-Elf

MiPwnYew said:


> New video from Cam
> 
> Poop - cameronlosch



It is just like the New Reign and The Discovery would have had a baby. A frickin' awesome baby. 

On the other hand, the Lee's article in Guitar World about touring was very cool and informative.


----------



## NSXTypeZero

MiPwnYew said:


> New video from Cam
> 
> Poop - cameronlosch



mirror???


----------



## CrownofWorms

Fat-Elf said:


> It is just like the New Reign and The Discovery would have had a baby. A frickin' awesome baby.
> 
> On the other hand, the Lee's article in Guitar World about touring was very cool and informative.



Which issue of guitar world


----------



## Fat-Elf

CrownofWorms said:


> Which issue of guitar world



I don't know. I read it online: Ascension: Born of Osiris Guitarist Lee McKinney Reflects on Life on Tour | Guitar World


----------



## CrownofWorms

Fat-Elf said:


> I don't know. I read it online: Ascension: Born of Osiris Guitarist Lee McKinney Reflects on Life on Tour | Guitar World



thanks.


----------



## Jdlloydlewis

I personally only like the Discovery by BOO because i feel it is a massive improvement on their previous stuff. Apparently the new approach was because of Jason, but because he has now left they may revert to their old stuff, which for the life of me I just can't get into!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Jdlloydlewis said:


> I personally only like the Discovery by BOO because i feel it is a massive improvement on their previous stuff. Apparently the new approach was because of Jason, but because he has now left they may revert to their old stuff, which for the life of me I just can't get into!!


----------



## traditional

Jdlloydlewis said:


> I personally only like the Discovery by BOO because i feel it is a massive improvement on their previous stuff. Apparently the new approach was because of Jason, but because he has now left they may revert to their old stuff, which for the life of me I just can't get into!!



It's already been said in this thread that Lee and Cameron wrote more of The Discovery than Jason did, and even on the same page that the new snippets still sound similar to The Discovery.

On topic, I would love for the new album to be a mix between The New Reign and The Discovery, but with better production on all fronts.


----------



## Jdlloydlewis

Thats good because I really didn't want the Discovery style to have left with Jason, that 'poop' snippet by Cam sounds like a mixture. I really hope I like the new album, the Discovery is one of my fave albums, its such a bit step up from previous material IMO.


----------



## Don Vito

Jdlloydlewis said:


> Thats good because I really didn't want the Discovery style to have left with Jason, that 'poop' snippet by Cam sounds like a mixture. I really hope I like the new album, the Discovery is one of my fave albums, its such a bit step up from previous material IMO.


Not this again


----------



## dvon21

I just want them to put out another concept album. That's one of their best strengths, creatively. When I listen to Discovery, it just sounds complete.


----------



## space frog

dvon21 said:


> I just want them to put out another concept album. That's one of their best strengths, creatively. When I listen to Discovery, it just sounds complete.



It sounds complete musically, but lyrically I don't think it's a concept album.. The lyrics often are on the same subjects, but I don't think they create a storyline.. I could be wrong though


----------



## dvon21

If you look at the track titles it feels like the journey to a complete rebirth. But you do also have some weight to it, they don't feel directly linked to one another. But they make for a conceptual journey IMO


----------



## ROAR

Can't wait to see this thread after some new stuff comes out,
someone will pick apart every fucking note and compare it to The Discovery.
As if BoO are trying to repeat themselves, or any band for that matter


----------



## dvon21

Or skepticize about every missing piece of Jason's influence.


----------



## ROAR

He wrote a bunch of fancy guitar solos. Good stuff, I do love it.
But there's plenty more to BoO than sweeps and necrophagist licks


----------



## Don Vito

ROAR said:


> Can't wait to see this thread after some new stuff comes out,
> someone will pick apart every fucking note and compare it to The Discovery.


The prophecy has been foretold.


----------



## Lukifer

Jdlloydlewis said:


> I personally only like the Discovery by BOO because i feel it is a massive improvement on their previous stuff. Apparently the new approach was because of Jason, but because he has now left they may revert to their old stuff, which for the life of me I just can't get into!!



Cant tell if trolling or trolling????

That riff from Poop was pretty damn good to me. Fast, technical but heavy and pummeling. Just why I love BoO!!!


----------



## Valnob

The "poop" video sounds good, the video of the solo of Cam too (Sounds like New Reign).

To the people who say that Jason wrote just a little of The Discovery, let me say that the songs/riffs he wrote are the best ones of the album (Behold, XIV, Devastate solo.)

Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.

Let's not forget, it's a thread for the fans of BOO, so let's not argue about the next album.

I think this will be a great album, Cam and Lee are great musicians with a lot of creativity. The Higher Place was not that great and The Discovery was absolutely amazing. When Jason was in Boo he brought some new material, new sounds and when he left, I don't think it's possible that they "lost" what they had gained during those years. (I don't know if anyone understand lol)

Anyway, let's wish them the best for the future, and hope they find a new guitarist as awesome as Jason


----------



## JaeSwift

Valnob said:


> The "poop" video sounds good, the video of the solo of Cam too (Sounds like New Reign).
> 
> To the people who say that Jason wrote just a little of The Discovery, let me say that the songs/riffs he wrote are the best ones of the album (Behold, XIV, Devastate solo.)
> 
> Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.
> 
> Let's not forget, it's a thread for the fans of BOO, so let's not argue about the next album.
> 
> I think this will be a great album, Cam and Lee are great musicians with a lot of creativity. The Higher Place was not that great and The Discovery was absolutely amazing. When Jason was in Boo he brought some new material, new sounds and when he left, I don't think it's possible that they "lost" what they had gained during those years. (I don't know if anyone understand lol)
> 
> Anyway, let's wish them the best for the future, and hope they find a new guitarist as awesome as Jason



I'de still dear people to find a song with a better start and groove than ''Exist'' off of A Higher Place. Still my favourite.


----------



## shumitribe

Valnob said:


> Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.



i think lee said he did the solo in dissimulation. i have no idea about automatic motion.


----------



## Valnob

shumitribe said:


> i think lee said he did the solo in dissimulation. i have no idea about automatic motion.



Lee is a great soloist, I love the things he made in Recreate, (the solo and the things on the 12th fret with the trem, it like this) :

-----12--12-12-12-12~--12-12-----------------------
-------------------------------13-12-13-12-13-12/10-


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Valnob said:


> Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.



On Facebook Lee said he wrote & recorded the whole thing. In an interview they said they split it. They second part feels like Jason's style with the descending shred part since it sounds really like his solo in "Don't Ask, Don't Tell". Lee & Cameron wrote Automatic Motion AFAIK. It would be awesome if they would still put out the tab book.


----------



## Valnob

drawnacrol said:


> It would be awesome if they would still put out the tab book.



By tab book, you mean a book with all the tabs of the album ?

Almost all of the songs have a GP tab and if not there some on ultimate-guitar.


----------



## Sikthness

Valnob said:


> By tab book, you mean a book with all the tabs of the album ?
> 
> Almost all of the songs have a GP tab and if not there some on ultimate-guitar.



what else could "tab book" possibly mean? I jest


----------



## Fat-Elf

Valnob said:


> By tab book, you mean a book with all the tabs of the album ?



What else? But yeah, tab books have become totally obsolete because of Guitar Pro. Bands should just release official GP-files of their songs. Should be less costly and more profitable for the band if they would just sell them on their website something like 1$/song.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fat-Elf said:


> What else? But yeah, tab books have become totally obsolete because of Guitar Pro. Bands should just release official GP-files of their songs. Should be less costly and more profitable for the band if they would just sell them on their website something like 1$/song.



+1

I've tried to encourage some guys to do this but the usual response is "in 30 seconds it would be up on a guitar tab site free for everybody and tab books make them some money on tour". Paul Wardingham has the right idea selling a tab + backing track even if it is a PDF.


----------



## AndyLunt

I personally would love it if bands like BoO released their own tabs, whether it be via a book, or a guitar pro file. 

Yeah there's generally a tab on the net somewhere, but they're rarely (imo) super accurate, and I'm interested in knowing exactly how the band members play their stuff, so you can get an idea into their writing/positioning style etc.


...I know I should try and figure shit out by ear, butttt I get impatient and frustrated haha


----------



## Valnob

They should release The discovery tabs, Jason wrote his stuff on GP, and the other probably did the same


----------



## allshallperishfan

Valnob said:


> The "poop" video sounds good, the video of the solo of Cam too (Sounds like New Reign).
> 
> To the people who say that Jason wrote just a little of The Discovery, let me say that the songs/riffs he wrote are the best ones of the album (Behold, XIV, Devastate solo.)
> 
> Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.
> 
> Let's not forget, it's a thread for the fans of BOO, so let's not argue about the next album.
> 
> I think this will be a great album, Cam and Lee are great musicians with a lot of creativity. The Higher Place was not that great and The Discovery was absolutely amazing. When Jason was in Boo he brought some new material, new sounds and when he left, I don't think it's possible that they "lost" what they had gained during those years. (I don't know if anyone understand lol)
> 
> Anyway, let's wish them the best for the future, and hope they find a new guitarist as awesome as Jason


automatic motion was all cam i believe


----------



## JosephAOI

^I'm like 99% sure Lee wrote that song. At the very least, he definitely wrote the tapping part and the lead in the middle of the song.

And I know 100% for sure Lee wrote all of Dissimulation with the exception of the 2nd solo by Jason. The first is Lee's though.


----------



## Semichastny

To be honest I don't think a lot of underground musicians realize how much extra cash they could make through tab books.


----------



## NaYoN

Valnob said:


> The "poop" video sounds good, the video of the solo of Cam too (Sounds like New Reign).
> 
> To the people who say that Jason wrote just a little of The Discovery, let me say that the songs/riffs he wrote are the best ones of the album (Behold, XIV, Devastate solo.)
> 
> Now can someone tell me who wrote the Dissimulation solo ? And Automatic motion (the whole song). They are both great.
> 
> Let's not forget, it's a thread for the fans of BOO, so let's not argue about the next album.
> 
> I think this will be a great album, Cam and Lee are great musicians with a lot of creativity. The Higher Place was not that great and The Discovery was absolutely amazing. When Jason was in Boo he brought some new material, new sounds and when he left, I don't think it's possible that they "lost" what they had gained during those years. (I don't know if anyone understand lol)
> 
> Anyway, let's wish them the best for the future, and hope they find a new guitarist as awesome as Jason



AHP is their most theoretically interesting and best album. Jason's stuff was just Jeff Loomis-lite. His shreds are by-the-book and his songs are uninteresting.


----------



## NaYoN

Anthony said:


> Agreed! People don't realize how crazy some of the melodies on that album actually are.



This guy is kinda dorky but he explains it well:


----------



## Big Muff Pi

NaYoN said:


> AHP is their most theoretically interesting and best album.



That's funny cause I loved the shit out of The New Reign, but I never really got into AHP.  Maybe it was their tone?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Every time this gets bumped up top I get ridiculously excited because I expect an update soon for their new record. But all it ever is, is people talking about who did what, and if who's in the band can hold up to the Discovery on this next release.

I find that blatantly ignorant, and I hope they're proud of everything that they do release on this upcoming record. Because I'm sure whoever you talk to, even Richardson, is proud of their own and collective work in The Discovery.

I sure as hell wouldn't travel the world performing music I didn't enjoy writing, nor that I am not proud of.

And on the topic of tours, when and where can we purchase tickets for the upcoming tour dates, specifically the November date in West Palm Beach?


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent

This will help solve the "Who wrote Automatic Motion" problem watch this interview and you'll learn a thing or two.....


----------



## AndyLunt

Sooooooo apparently BoO are playing some songs live now that they haven't played before. I haven't managed to find anything on youtube, has anyone here seen them play recently, or have any idea what songs they're playing live now? I personally would be stoked to see them play (although I won't see them play, since I live in New Zealand...) Dissimulation, or Shaping the Masterpiece!


----------



## jordanscotisdead

Dissimulation >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DprwPM

AndyLunt said:


> Sooooooo apparently BoO are playing some songs live now that they haven't played before. I haven't managed to find anything on youtube, has anyone here seen them play recently, or have any idea what songs they're playing live now? I personally would be stoked to see them play (although I won't see them play, since I live in New Zealand...) Dissimulation, or Shaping the Masterpiece!


Yeah, I just saw them last night in Tampa, and they Played Two Worlds of Design! No shit, i freaked out. Definitely didn't expect that, and of course, they nailed it. What was cool though is they ran through A Solution after TWOD with just Ronnie & Joe doing a duet type thing. It caught me off guard in a great way. Not to mention i beamed Lee during Two Worlds to see if how i played it was correct.. it was ;D haha


----------



## MikeH

New album is expected to be out before summer of 2013. WHY SO LONG?!


----------



## schecter77

BORN OF OSIRIS FULL SHOW THE IRONWORKS PITTSBURGH PA 9-28-2012 - YouTube

This is their set for this tour!! DOPE.


----------



## CTID

DprwPM said:


> Yeah, I just saw them last night in Tampa, and they Played Two Worlds of Design! No shit, i freaked out. Definitely didn't expect that, and of course, they nailed it.



Yep. Saw them in Jacksonville and it was fucking awesome to see them play that.


----------



## MikeH

schecter77 said:


> BORN OF OSIRIS FULL SHOW THE IRONWORKS PITTSBURGH PA 9-28-2012 - YouTube
> 
> This is their set for this tour!! DOPE.



They royally fucked up the solo in Follow The Signs.


----------



## JosephAOI

Wanna watch Joe throw up all over himself?


----------



## codync

Ahahaha, his face. Man, that shit's gross.


----------



## Housty00

Lee posted some pictures of a new EBMM he got. GOOD LORD, IT'S SO GOOD. 
Photo by leeosiris &bull; Instagram


----------



## Valnob

Housty00 said:


> Lee posted some pictures of a new EBMM he got. GOOD LORD, IT'S SO GOOD.
> Photo by leeosiris &bull; Instagram



Yeah, just saw his new 6 string BFR . It's a beauty !!!!

Probably to play the old songs live instead of doing them on a 7.

Maybe there will be some six strings on the next album too ?

EDIT: It's a JP6 BFR KOA with chrome hardware and maple roasted neck


----------



## JosephAOI

From Lee's twitter:

"Those asking about the new album listen up! Early next week we will be releasing all the details for the next record. Keep your eye open!"

Fuckin' sweet


----------



## anomynous

Baller.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Finally! Sounds very far-fetched but it would be awesome if it would be released still during this year.


----------



## CrownofWorms

This probably will make you lol or feel bad. Heres BoO with Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## brutalwizard

Anthony said:


> Jeffree Star is in Blood on the Dance Floor?



no those 2 bands are on tour togethor


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JosephAOI said:


> From Lee's twitter:
> 
> "Those asking about the new album listen up! Early next week we will be releasing all the details for the next record. Keep your eye open!"
> 
> Fuckin' sweet


----------



## -One-

Anthony said:


> Jeffree Star is in Blood on the Dance Floor?


I seem to recall Lee tweeting about Jeffree Star filling in on keys because Joe was injured, or something similar, unless Lee was just trolling us? That would explain that.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Apparently they're coming for a headlining tour here in Europe. I'm gonna be supermad if they don't come to Finland.


----------



## Dan

-One- said:


> I seem to recall Lee tweeting about Jeffree Star filling in on keys because Joe was injured, or something similar, unless Lee was just trolling us? That would explain that.



Jeffree Star is the new keyboard player for BoO. Have you guys not seen the new promo pics?


----------



## JosephAOI

I am so pissed that that tour isn't coming to the states.


Anyway, here's the album update:

Born Of Osiris Headed To The Studio In March | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


----------



## brutalwizard

Well that is forever from now for a release


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I can't believe BOO are playing in Ireland! I was hoping it was an album tour but maybe they will play a song or two off the upcoming album live.


----------



## Sikthness

With the way things go w/ bands these days, I would be surprised to see a new BoO cd before next Oct.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Am I the only one who heard that new Pre Pro video that got taken down? Sounded extremely good, and very fine tuned. If that makes sense, I had it open and then one of my friends used my laptop and used that window to open a different page. Sucks, but hoping someone caught that.


----------



## Dropsonic

Aw fuck yes! So excited for this tour with After the Burial, Haarp Machine and Monuments.

SEE YOU FUCKERS IN COPENHAGEN!


----------



## RickSchneider

The news of the album made me so so happy, until i realised how far away March was.. And that I probably won't hear a note of the release until several months AFTER that.

I suppose beggars can't be choosers, but still, these guys aren't coming to Australia anytime soon (as far as i know) so a new release is all i've got going for me!


----------



## themike

This is awesome news - Nick Sampson is the man. He was the lead guitarist in I Am Abomination if you were curious and he rips but more importantly is a greatttt composer.


----------



## MikeH

Kenji20022 said:


> Am I the only one who heard that new Pre Pro video that got taken down? Sounded extremely good, and very fine tuned. If that makes sense, I had it open and then one of my friends used my laptop and used that window to open a different page. Sucks, but hoping someone caught that.



I saw it! Sounded awesome.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

heres an old video I archived on youtube channel of them back in the day lol

I like it  lots of old members


----------



## Fat-Elf

PyramidSmasher said:


> heres an old video I archived on youtube channel of them back in the day lol
> 
> I like it  lots of old members



And here is the EP version. Didn't even know that their old stuff was on Youtube. God, they sounded almost better as 14 years than half of the deathcore bands nowadays..


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh hey guys, I'm seeing BOO on the 20th here in like 2 weeks.




Oh and I'm on the guest list. No big deal.




























I"M SO FUCKING EXCITED THOUGH HOLY FUCKING FUCK.


----------



## AndyLunt

...The more I listen to I am Abomination, the more I want Nick S to join BoO, haha, dude is legit imo


----------



## mithologian

What is this I hear about IAAs guitarist joining BOO....?


----------



## narad

th3m1ke said:


> This is awesome news - Nick Sampson is the man. He was the lead guitarist in I Am Abomination if you were curious and he rips but more importantly is a greatttt composer.




Ha - everyone who was alive when _Use Your Illusion I_ came out knows that you flick the cigarette out of your mouth immediately *before* launching into the solo.


----------



## unnadog

NEW BORN OF OSIRIS TRACK SNIPPET (NEW ALBUM)(REPOST) - YouTube

How has this not been posted yet! So keen for this next BOO album.


----------



## brutalwizard

unnadog said:


> NEW BORN OF OSIRIS TRACK SNIPPET (NEW ALBUM)(REPOST) - YouTube
> 
> How has this not been posted yet! So keen for this next BOO album.



Thats hot.


----------



## Housty00

unnadog said:


> NEW BORN OF OSIRIS TRACK SNIPPET (NEW ALBUM)(REPOST) - YouTube
> 
> How has this not been posted yet! So keen for this next BOO album.



This is glorious. So, so glorious.


----------



## JosephAOI

BOOM. Told you guys new BOO is gonna be just as good, if not better, than The Discovery.

So stoked for this.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That sounds awesome! Only wish is that it would come out before their tour.


----------



## Draceius

unnadog said:


> NEW BORN OF OSIRIS TRACK SNIPPET (NEW ALBUM)(REPOST) - YouTube
> 
> How has this not been posted yet! So keen for this next BOO album.



I'm seeing them next march, maybe they'll do what they did with the discovery and play a couple new songs during shows.

I'm so stoked for this album


----------



## spawnofthesith

Oh fuck yes


----------



## infernalreaper

hey guys is it just me or do the intro's of both these songs sound awfully similar??



and


----------



## Maggai

That does indeed sound pretty similar. If it was at the same tempo it would be even closer. Could be coincidence though.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Jason said in an interview he wrote that on guitar but thought it was too much of a Soilwork ripoff so they moved it to keyboards.

I'll try to find it.

Edit:

"A &#8216;Follow the Signs&#8217; part was kind of Soilwork influenced. You can kind of hear it, the keyboard line was originally a guitar part, but that was like too much of a blatant rip-off so we changed it. [laughs]"

http://www.guitarmessenger.com/interviews/lee-mckinney-jason-richardson-interview-born-of-osiris/


----------



## Maggai

Haha, well there ya go!


----------



## Necropitated

I don't know if a tab of XIV was posted in this thread
but here's my tab of the lead guitar.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Born Of Osiris - XIV.pdf
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/63800797/Born Of Osiris - XIV.gp4


----------



## MikeK

JosephAOI said:


> Oh hey guys, I'm seeing BOO on the 20th here in like 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm on the guest list. No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"M SO FUCKING EXCITED THOUGH HOLY FUCKING FUCK.




My band was supposed to play that show, too bad they had to cancel for family reasons.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, I was mega bummed. Was gonna be a good show.


----------



## jawbreaker

JosephAOI said:


> Oh hey guys, I'm seeing BOO on the 20th here in like 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm on the guest list. No big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I"M SO FUCKING EXCITED THOUGH HOLY FUCKING FUCK.



I played with BOO last year when they had Jason Richardson, Seriously one of the best shows ive seen, AND had the pleasure to play. 
Just heard the new track and im stoked on it. I really hope that the new release will be as impressive as The Discovery. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MikeK

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, I was mega bummed. Was gonna be a good show.



You play in any bands in Louisville? I play in littledidweknow.


----------



## xCaptainx

sorry if this has been answered previously, but has their been any official announcement on a permanent 2nd guitarist yet?


----------



## CrownofWorms

That is a fucking show


----------



## JosephAOI

MikeK said:


> You play in any bands in Louisville? I play in littledidweknow.



Nah, I've got a project but it's only me and another guitarist right now. Hopefully I'll find some more dudes to join in though!


----------



## Xplozive

Australian tour between may 16-26. So exciting!


----------



## Draceius

Harlem Shake Born of Osiris - YouTube

Made me laugh more than I should, almost thought it'd go into a remix when I heard Bow down


----------



## JEngelking

^ That was awesome.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Draceius said:


> Harlem Shake Born of Osiris - YouTube
> 
> Made me laugh more than I should, almost thought it'd go into a remix when I heard Bow down



Hah, like I said (woot top comment!), that "fucking bow down" made it.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Fat-Elf said:


> Hah, like I said (woot top comment!), that "fucking bow down" made it.



Amen


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

I'm by far excited to see Born Of Osiris live!
I've never before seen a live concert by a bigger band, it's going to be amazing.

Also there's a secret band added to the night, which will be revealed later tonight on the Racket, who do you guys hope it is?

I'm hoping it's The Faceless, or The Contortionist, or somebody.

I'm excited nonetheless!


----------



## Rook

They were really good last night, sounded probably best of the night in terms of tone, HAARP a close second.

I didn't really like BoO to be honest and I don't know any of their music but I really enjoyed their set.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Upon A Burning Body are the other supporting act!
Hell yeah!


----------



## Draceius

Rook said:


> They were really good last night, sounded probably best of the night in terms of tone, HAARP a close second.
> 
> I didn't really like BoO to be honest and I don't know any of their music but I really enjoyed their set.



That's good to hear, someone said on the first night of the tour they sounded terrible, but anyway, I'm psyched for saturday when this is in london, I got my tickets yesterday.


----------



## Rook

yyyyyyyeah saying the had the best sound doesn't say much, everyone that night was scooping the shit out of their tone, they were just less so  HAARP weren't that scooped either but the lack of bass player was noticeable I think. Compared to others anyway.


----------



## Gnome7

I'm interested to see what Born of Osiris puts out next. I really enjoyed The Discovery. I thought The New Reign was alright, but I'm not a fan of the deathcore sound. I can't stand constant breakdowns.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Gnome7 said:


> I'm interested to see what Born of Osiris puts out next. I really enjoyed The Discovery. I thought The New Reign was alright, but I'm not a fan of the deathcore sound. I can't stand constant breakdowns.


I kinda feel the same way about A New Reign. Alright recor, but too predictable. The production, drum tones, and guitar tones felt like doorknobs to me sometimes. But hey they were young and starting out with there first EP.

A Higher Place was too damn short. Pretty good though and still surprises me every time I listen to a different track. Totally unpredictable record. But like I said its too short and its kinda robotic/spastic compared to the flow of Discovery.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Born of Osiris absolutely killed it in Dublin two nights ago. They(and the rest of the bands) even stuck around for the after party.

All the guys were really down to earth. I got to talk with Lee about Ernie Ball, the next album and a certain guitar company which shall not be named. For anyone thats still wondering he said that the first part of the Dissimulation solo is him and the second part is Jason's. The new album sounds very promising from their descriptions.


----------



## RoRo56

xCaptainx said:


> sorry if this has been answered previously, but has their been any official announcement on a permanent 2nd guitarist yet?



I heard David in Dublin introduce Lee Evans (the guy who's been playing with them since Jason left) to someone as "our new guitar player."

Although I'm still not sure whether or not he's a full member, the fact that he's been touring with them for nearly a year would suggest that he is.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Yep Lee Evans is now a full time member. He played with them before A Higher Place came out too.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm like 90% sure Lee is only a touring member still.

Anyway, I can't wait till the new album. Like I said, it's gonna be just as good, if not better, than The Discovery. Fucking stoked.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

JosephAOI said:


> I'm like 90% sure Lee is only a touring member still.
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait till the new album. Like I said, it's gonna be just as good, if not better, than The Discovery. Fucking stoked.



I was talking to him for ages the other night and he said he was permanent.


----------



## JosephAOI

My fault then, I stand corrected.


----------



## CrownofWorms

drawnacrol said:


> Yep Lee Evans is now a full time member. He played with them before A Higher Place came out too.



I'm kinda skeptic about having Lee Evans the new guitarist. I mean tbh I would have high expectations since he is gonna be the guy that replaced guys that played in All Shall Perish and Animals as Leaders. 

What are his contributions after he was in BOO (he was in before a higher place)

How about his playing skills. The guy from I Am Abomination is a sick player (even though I don't like his band much), I wouldn't be surprised if he joined in.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Gnome7 said:


> I'm interested to see what Born of Osiris puts out next. I really enjoyed The Discovery. I thought The New Reign was alright, but I'm not a fan of the deathcore sound. I can't stand constant breakdowns.



I though discovery was just a bunch of open notes chained together for the most parts as well.

The lead parts are awesome though, I hope the new album has more riffs, less open notes and loads of weedly weedlies.


----------



## BoW

I don't mean to change the subject too much, but did that tab book for Discovery ever come out? I've been scouring the internet for any semblance of it but can't find it. I want to try my hand at Behold and Devastate.


----------



## Xiphos68

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I though discovery was just a bunch of open notes chained together for the most parts as well.
> 
> The lead parts are awesome though, I hope the new album has more riffs, less open notes and loads of weedly weedlies.



You know... I enjoy the musicality of what I have heard from Born of Osiris. But when I saw them live that is all they really were composed of. I do not intend to be rude in saying that. Because it is good. 

Overall in the grand scheme of things that is what most of the songs consisted of and there was not as much variety as I thought there would be.

I actually think that Born of Osiris could be a really, really good Heavy Progressive Metal band. I think they would be able to add some certain elements and come up with some really, really neat stuff. Lee has come up with some great phrasing lines for the songs especially in those past demos he has uploaded recently in the past months.


----------



## Draceius

Just saw them live, possibly the best gig I've ever been to, every single band killed it. BoO put on the best performance by far though.


----------



## xCaptainx

CrownofWorms said:


> I'm kinda skeptic about having Lee Evans the new guitarist. I mean tbh I would have high expectations since he is gonna be the guy that replaced guys that played in All Shall Perish and Animals as Leaders.
> 
> What are his contributions after he was in BOO (he was in before a higher place)
> 
> How about his playing skills. The guy from I Am Abomination is a sick player (even though I don't like his band much), I wouldn't be surprised if he joined in.



When you're in a band that tours a lot, and you're surrounded by guys that you see more often than your family, quite often the #1 priority for a new member is simply someone you get along with. If he can play the parts, that's awesome. But if you can stand to sit next to him in a van for 10 months of the year, that's even better. 

Given that he was previously in the band, I'm pretty sure their long standing friendship would have been a huge influence.


----------



## Angus Clark

Yeah just got back from Camden, what a night. BoO destroyed everything.


----------



## sojorel

So uhh.... Australian tour???


----------



## Rick

sojorel said:


> So uhh.... Australian tour???



Aren't they doing one pretty soon?


----------



## sojorel

Rick said:


> Aren't they doing one pretty soon?



Hell yeah, and they are doing some smaller places like Canberra.

I thought there would be more people pumped for it, hence my question marks.


----------



## Adrian-XI

^I'm pumped for it!


----------



## RickSchneider

I'm opening for the Sydney show at the Hi-Fi for the Australian tour! Cannot be more excited


----------



## sojorel

RickSchneider said:


> I'm opening for the Sydney show at the Hi-Fi for the Australian tour! Cannot be more excited



That is great stuff! How did you get the gig?


----------



## RickSchneider

sojorel said:


> That is great stuff! How did you get the gig?



Simply asked in a professional manner, and made sure all of the aspects of my band were as professional as possible. We've only been around playing shows for nea 6 months, but we kicked it off recording a decent single, getting some alright photos, and not being afraid to ask for big shows. It has paid off, by May we will have played with Oh, Sleeper, I, The Breather, Buried in Verona, Hand of Mercy, In Hearts Wake, For All Eternity and BoO. Mostly Australian bands, but to have them alongside 3 international bands is so humbling considering we've been playing for half a year.


----------



## MikeH

Cameron Losch said:


> One week until we're in the studio. Thank God...or whoever invented Churros



YUS.


----------



## AndyLunt

In case anyone here hasn't heard these, Cameron posted them on his "Vine" account.

https://vine.co/v/bDl5Q5quWh1

https://vine.co/v/bDLrhw06xQ3

https://vine.co/v/bDL1hq6Aau9


----------



## Draceius

AndyLunt said:


> In case anyone here hasn't heard these, Cameron posted them on his "Vine" account.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/bDl5Q5quWh1
> 
> https://vine.co/v/bDLrhw06xQ3
> 
> https://vine.co/v/bDL1hq6Aau9



I had heard the first one, there's a longer version of it on youtube, as for the rest these are new to me, and it's getting me more excited than before.


----------



## UnknownRex

I saw them at warped tour last year. They were like the only reason i went to warped. They put on a great show, the drums were spot on and so fucking precise, The bassist is a tank and ohh godd the guitar solo in "follow the signs".


----------



## nikolazjalic

I'm really stoked for this release now! Hopefully they release a single or two before the album drops 



Draceius said:


> I had heard the first one, there's a longer version of it on youtube, as for the rest these are new to me, and it's getting me more excited than before.



could you link the video of the longer version?


----------



## Housty00

nikolazjalic said:


> I'm really stoked for this release now! Hopefully they release a single or two before the album drops
> 
> 
> 
> could you link the video of the longer version?



Here you go, sir! The guys talking over it are pretty annoying, but new material is still awesome in any form!


----------



## spawnofthesith

Shit that was sick


----------



## djentinc

RickSchneider said:


> I'm opening for the Sydney show at the Hi-Fi for the Australian tour! Cannot be more excited



Wow that's fantastic, congratulations to you .



Housty00 said:


> Here you go, sir! The guys talking over it are pretty annoying, but new material is still awesome in any form!




That new song is ridiculous. It does seem like they're continuing on with the direction they took with The Discovery, I'm just hoping that Lee McKinney will keep the shred in there.


----------



## CrownofWorms

I know this is a common statement. But I was listening to Chelsea Grin's Evolve EP and I could really hear the style of BoO songs like Behold and Shaping The Masterpiece lead parts. I don't really know if that stuff will be there on the new stuff since Jason is out. The neo-classical esque stuff wasn't apparent on the older stuff


----------



## Housty00

Does anybody have any information on the rumor going around that Tosin Abasi is re-joining the band? I highly doubt it, but man that would be cool.


----------



## djentinc

CrownofWorms said:


> I know this is a common statement. But I was listening to Chelsea Grin's Evolve EP and I could really hear the style of BoO songs like Behold and Shaping The Masterpiece lead parts. I don't really know if that stuff will be there on the new stuff since Jason is out. The neo-classical esque stuff wasn't apparent on the older stuff



Yeah, I did hear Jason's influence in the new CG stuff. Still absolutely hate CG though.



Housty00 said:


> Does anybody have any information on the rumor going around that Tosin Abasi is re-joining the band? I highly doubt it, but man that would be cool.



Nope, not true. Tosin was never "in" the band, he was just filling in. Also, Lee Evans, their original 2nd guitarist, is their replacement for Jason and it looks like he's gonna stay.


----------



## gordonbombay

I'm hoping for some studio updates in the near future. Pretty hyped on the potential of the new record.


----------



## Mopy

RickSchneider said:


> I'm opening for the Sydney show at the Hi-Fi for the Australian tour! Cannot be more excited



I hate you sometimes Rick! So jealous hahaha!


----------



## Housty00

gordonbombay said:


> I'm hoping for some studio updates in the near future. Pretty hyped on the potential of the new record.



Well, are these good enough for you? BOO posted them to Facebook yesterday afternoon. I am hoping for something more "substantial" in the teaser department besides these gifs, though. 

https://vine.co/v/btepIK0Tump
https://vine.co/v/bT9AaXBMP2q
https://vine.co/v/bteD0lPlEZ2


----------



## gordonbombay

Housty00 said:


> Well, are these good enough for you? BOO posted them to Facebook yesterday afternoon. I am hoping for something more "substantial" in the teaser department besides these gifs, though.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/btepIK0Tump
> https://vine.co/v/bT9AaXBMP2q
> https://vine.co/v/bteD0lPlEZ2



Hmm. I'm excited but those clips sounds just like Circle of Contempt. I love that band but the riffing can become sterile after a little while.


----------



## oddcam

gordonbombay said:


> Hmm. I'm excited but those clips sounds just like Circle of Contempt. I love that band but the riffing can become *sterile *after a little while.



I think the word you were looking for is _stale_. Or maybe not...


----------



## brutalwizard

"Born of Osiris are gearing up for another record due out in the summer of 2013.
Born of Osiris have begun tracking some pre-production tracks up in 37 Studios with Nick Sampson (lead guitarist of I Am Abomination) Their upcoming effort will not include Jason Richardson, who shredded the living hell out of The Discovery before"
- George Misanthrope -





Does this mean this dude is joining Boo to shred it up like mentioned before pages ago?


----------



## gordonbombay

oddcam said:


> I think the word you were looking for is _stale_. Or maybe not...



No. I meant sterile.


----------



## Jonathan20022

brutalwizard said:


> "Born of Osiris are gearing up for another record due out in the summer of 2013.
> Born of Osiris have begun tracking some pre-production tracks up in 37 Studios with Nick Sampson (lead guitarist of I Am Abomination) Their upcoming effort will not include Jason Richardson, who shredded the living hell out of The Discovery before"
> - George Misanthrope -
> 
> Does this mean this dude is joining Boo to shred it up like mentioned before pages ago?



That would be an incredible replacement for Jason, Nick can seriously shred. I doubt he would let go of IaA, especially since he doesn't like touring or something like that. 

And also Lee has been stated as the replacement already.


----------



## Eterrasound

Born of Osiris "Recreate" quick morning solo cover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pIb1u_MUrrg


----------



## CrownofWorms

Eterrasound said:


> Born of Osiris "Recreate" quick morning solo cover
> Born of Osiris "Recreate" quick morning solo cover - YouTube



What you use to make that backing track


----------



## Housty00

New Teaser! https://vine.co/v/b2t2paOZFBd


----------



## Santuzzo

So far I only know their album 'The Discovery' and I just ordered their previous 2 albums.
Saw them live about 2 years ago (with Gorod, Veil Of Maya and The Faceless), they were awesome live (as were the other bands on that concert).
Looking forward to their next release.


----------



## jackfiltraition

My band is playing the Adelaide show of their upcoming Australian tour in a week or so. Pretty excited finally see them live. \m/


----------



## Adrian-XI

Newcastle show cancelled. Spewin.


----------



## sojorel

Thoroughly enjoyed this show. Such a tight band, they really have their act together.

Lee was rocking a JP6 koa with what looked like a rosewood neck for some parts. I was too close for decent photos, but here you go anyway:







So great.


----------



## Fiction

Adrian-XI said:


> Newcastle show cancelled. Spewin.



Do you know why? I'm not actually into the band but was kind of keen on seeing them.


----------



## allshallperishfan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-ZcvW2QY7o

was listening to some oldschool born of osiris! ANYONE HEAR DEVASTATE at about 0:58 ?


----------



## Lukifer

Just saw on Facebook Born of Osiris is coming to Tulsa next week. Score!!!

On a bad note, Emmure is opening.........


----------



## Draceius

EDIT: I stand corrected


----------



## anomynous

Emmure is headlining, not BoO


----------



## Lukifer

anomynous said:


> Emmure is headlining, not BoO



OOhhhh well in that case, Im going to see BoO then get real drunk immediately after their set!! If I can find Lee Ill pick his brain about gear and ignore the "headliner"


----------



## Don Vito

Did anyone see Lee's sexy ass picture in the new Guitar World? He said he would hope for new music by the time Mayhem starts, but the days are closing in. The interview wasn't too recent, as he mentioned that he was excited to see Behemoth, who dropped out of the tour.


----------



## Draceius

New song:

To me personally it sounds a bit like new reign hit the discovery, but it's still lacking a bit. Then again, I'm glad to hear new material, and hopefully some better live recordings will surface.


----------



## anomynous

New song sounds pretty good.




Is it just me, or are they a five piece in that video?


----------



## Housty00

It does look like that, but maybe Ree just isn't in the shot?


----------



## JosephAOI

I've been saying Lee isn't a permanent member but no one wants to believe me 

Also, David switch to Warwick it seems?


----------



## sojorel

JosephAOI said:


> I've been saying Lee isn't a permanent member but no one wants to believe me
> 
> Also, David switch to Warwick it seems?



He was rocking a $$ when he was out here.

Sounded like the world was ending.


----------



## anomynous

?


----------



## MikeH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoI0EGEHfRI

Also, looks like Lee Evans is no longer with them.


----------



## Rick

MikeH said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoI0EGEHfRI
> 
> Also, looks like Lee Evans is no longer with them.



Well, that sucks.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Dude on the left looks like him


----------



## anomynous

There's only 5 people performing


----------



## anomynous

There was supposed to be a new songs up at 2 AM, almost 3 now and nothing.


----------



## jjfiegel

EDIT:

I think the song is super boring and uneventful.


----------



## TIBrent

Yeah I hope Lee hasn't split, that would be a bummer


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Anyone else think those sweeps sound like the ones from My will be done by unearth lol funny coincidence


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

Looks like that's Lee McKinney on the left not Lee Evans


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that song was alright, i was expecting something more though.


----------



## Draceius

Hearing the album version made me like it more, it sounds more like The New Reign, which I preferred over all of their albums.


----------



## baptizedinblood

That track is kind of a letdown...


----------



## Nick6505djent

Definite let down IMO. It's hard to outdo the discovery especially if you don't have Jason Richardson. However this is a good preview clip and is muchhh better  

 same with this one


----------



## Dan

edit. Let me try this again


----------



## Draceius

Dan said:


> WHOOPOW!!! Get some of this down ya!
> 
> Born of Osiris - M



Scroll up XD t'was posted earlier, embedded even.


----------



## brutalwizard

I dig the new song, Structured simple But its a catchy tune.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sounds like Guitar Pro files from 2004.


----------



## JaeSwift

Egh...


----------



## Don Vito

Sounds closer to The New Reign


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sounds F'in awesome!!!! More riff orientated than their recent release.


----------



## MaxSwagger

IMHO it's garbage. It really does sound like old Guitar Pro files thrown together. Too redundant for my tastes. The production is good though. Hopefully this is the worst track on the album.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Still have hopes from the other clips that have surfaced from the studio and Lee's vine account. Not a bad track at all just a wee bit repetitive.


----------



## Dan

lead lick at 1:27 =


----------



## Joose

Damn good song. Really easy to just headbang to.


----------



## WhiteWalls

Pretty atrocious in my opinion. This song is made of basically 3 things:
1) A 3 note really basic melody that's completely overused without any changes
2) Lots of random open string palm muting
3) A "solo" ripped straight from Unearth's My Will Be Done

I liked The Discovery quite a bit but this is some of the worst stuff I've heard this year to be honest

edit: ninja'd about the solo


----------



## gordonbombay

drawnacrol said:


> Sounds F'in awesome!!!! More riff *orientated* than their recent release.



Oh brother, . 

This song has less riffs more 000-000 etc etc, less excitement and even the vocals are lacking. When you heard follow the signs off of discovery for the first time, the vocals explode onto the song. I hope this is just a low point of the album.


----------



## TristanTTN

Learned the sweep/solo section of the song! Not the most interesting or difficult lick, but still cool. I don't think I played it perfectly though, haha!


----------



## Joose

gordonbombay said:


> Oh brother, .
> 
> This song has less riffs more 000-000 etc etc, less excitement and even the vocals are lacking. When you heard follow the signs off of discovery for the first time, the vocals explode onto the song. I hope this is just a low point of the album.



In what way are open rhythms not a riff?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

"Follow the Signs 2: Where we're going we don't need riffs."


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

TristanTTN said:


> Learned the sweep/solo section of the song! Not the most interesting or difficult lick, but still cool. I don't think I played it perfectly though, haha!




let me guess you looked up the tabs for my will be done and just used that? haha just kidding nice job dude!!!


----------



## TristanTTN

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> let me guess you looked up the tabs for my will be done and just used that? haha just kidding nice job dude!!!



Hahahahaha! It sounds ridiculously close to the opening of that song! I never even listened to Unearth before, although I think I might more now!

Thanks dude!


----------



## MikeH

I think it's ....in' dope.


----------



## gordonbombay

Joose said:


> In what way are open rhythms not a riff?



In the way that almost anyone can pick up a guitar and learn a chord that requires only a right hand and a quick "rest your hand against the strings" instruction and "choose your own rhythm" instruction before your off to the races. I've seen bands pick chug patterns based on drawing random cards from a deck or my friend who makes them out peoples birthdays. Throw any simple melodic pattern over the top and almost anyone can sound like they know what they are doing. I'm not knocking open palm muted stuff, but in my mind they aren't riffs, they are percussive enhancement via guitar. 

I'm not bashing chugs, as I personally love them, however in todays highly over saturated scene, you better have something unique about it otherwise you will see comments like the others in this thread. We've heard these chugs and leads before, and without any spectacular riffs to add notes,color and variety to a song, they seem bland. The balance between the two is what makes songs special to my ears. However, music is subjective, so carry on. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLnGDj8VkWo


----------



## Jlang

This is pure and utter shit.

I'm totally letdown and so far the biggest dissapointment of the year. Seconded on the guy who said hopefully this is the worst track on the album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

gordonbombay said:


> Oh brother, .
> 
> This song has less riffs more 000-000 etc etc, less excitement and even the vocals are lacking. When you heard follow the signs off of discovery for the first time, the vocals explode onto the song. I hope this is just a low point of the album.



Are you being really sarcastic or did you just contradict yourself


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's still a riff, not like I'm a huge fan of songs that constantly abuse it. But whatever, opinions and such.

Song sounds great to me, but it's definitely got the sound of a single. I'll judge the rest of the album when it's out. And to all the people saying it's the biggest letdown of 2013, never judge an album by it's single. I expected Altered State/Into The Everblack to be very decent albums from their first song reveals but they blew my mind. Unless you've got a copy there's no need to judge the entire album, that's what the Youtube Comments section is for


----------



## MikeH

Jlang said:


> This is pure and utter shit.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I like it  it sounds more like New Reign which is my favorite.


----------



## gordonbombay

drawnacrol said:


> Are you being really sarcastic or did you just contradict yourself



Where did I contradict myself?


----------



## Sikthness

new song is kinda boring. they have these epic-ish sounding keyboards, but they just build up to more chugging?


----------



## The Beard

Nothing in that song stood out to me at all 

Really hoping the rest of the album is a hell of a lot better.


----------



## crg123

^ hate to say it but same. I love BOO. Here's to hoping!


----------



## The Reverend

I think this might be the first BOO song I don't like. I remember seeing them open for a tour with ATB and Emmure maybe five years ago, and I was literally shocked at how percussive and tight they were, even back then. They've been like a dietary staple to me, and I'm kinda worried that they may be moving in a direction that I won't dig.

Guess I'll find out when the album drops.


----------



## Jlang

MikeH said:


>



I meant that more in comparison of their previous efforts.. Like the song isn't awful by any means but after The Discovery / TNR / AHP this is just... not good.


----------



## JosephAOI

I don't think people realize that BOO is less guitar oriented and more keyboard oriented and the only reason people bash on their open rhythms is because all you dudes wanna hear is more shred when they like to fill the shreddier space with keyboard leads. Notice that during the actual guitar leads in the new song, the keyboards almost completely back off. I personally think the new song is great and the rest of the album will be even better.


----------



## Don Vito

Jlang said:


> TNR


But this is pretty much a TNR song with better production. Hence why I like it.


----------



## Joose

JosephAOI said:


> I don't think people realize that BOO is less guitar oriented and more keyboard oriented and the only reason people bash on their open rhythms is because all you dudes wanna hear is more shred when they like to fill the shreddier space with keyboard leads. Notice that during the actual guitar leads in the new song, the keyboards almost completely back off. I personally think the new song is great and the rest of the album will be even better.



Agreed on all counts. We all know there will be some wankery and rhythms with more than opens. But those open rhythms in strange patterns, along with the keyboards and occasional leads are what make BOO. 

And by the way, the idea of drawing cards or rolling the dice for a rhythm is awesome, in my mind. I've used the dice app on my phone for a rhythm before; started out as opens, then started adding other notes, ended up being one of my favorite riffs I've made. The dice gave me an idea, I built off of it, and it was awesome.


----------



## NovaReaper

Jlang said:


> This is pure and utter shit.


this. I dont understand how guitarists here prefer "metal" not to have riffs



Joose said:


> In what way are open rhythms not a riff?


lol


----------



## zuzek

Did not go through the trouble of deciphering the lyrics, but somehow I think the static chugging is some clever contraption that represents a machine (shock moment: the song's title!). I would almost hope so, because as a guitar player it's hard to take this song seriously after what BoO put out with The Discovery.


----------



## JEngelking

Joose said:


> Those open rhythms in strange patterns, along with the keyboards and occasional leads are what make BOO.





zuzek said:


> It's hard to take this song seriously after what BoO put out with The Discovery.



Pretty much my thoughts. Don't love the new song, don't hate it either. I do like the aspect of it sounding like TNR a bit but with better production. However, I do hope the rest of the album is able to hold its own against The Discovery, because that album is just a monster IMO.


----------



## mcsalty

eh. when they were first hyping the discovery i wasn't very impressed by follow the signs or recreate, but when the rest of the album came out it was a beast. i'm not worried at all, the rest of the album will probably be a whole lot more interesting than the first single.


----------



## anomynous

*''my affiliation with Born of Osiris is ended. the truth is remarkably stupid and its revelation would have no purpose, because the shameless are known as such for a reason. 

my years with the band has exposed me to many genuine and inspiring people around the planet. I look forward to crossing of paths to come'' - Lee Evans about 15min ago*


----------



## Joose

^That makes me really sad..




NovaReaper said:


> lol



Funny why? It's a riff. If the same pattern had 1 or 2 extra notes that makes it a riff? No way, that's just ridiculous. I like the term "percussion enhancer" or whatever, because it definitely does that. But it's a riff, sorry. To say something isn't a riff because it's a pattern with all opens, in my opinion, is no different than when old people say something "isn't music".


----------



## wannabguitarist

Wasn't there a bunch of 000-0-0000-00 patterns on The Discovery (and all of their other albums )? How is this more interesting: ? 
I feel like most of their songs are based on open string chugging with awesome keyboards parts 



JosephAOI said:


> I don't think people realize that BOO is less guitar oriented and more keyboard oriented and the only reason people bash on their open rhythms is because all you dudes wanna hear is more shred when they like to fill the shreddier space with keyboard leads. Notice that during the actual guitar leads in the new song, the keyboards almost completely back off. I personally think the new song is great and the rest of the album will be even better.



Exactly


----------



## zuzek

wannabguitarist said:


> Wasn't there a bunch of 000-0-0000-00 patterns on The Discovery (and all of their other albums )? How is this more interesting (herpdaderp insert fictitious 'Follow the Signs' youtube vid)



Sure there were. To me 'Follow the Signs' is a snoozefest until 1:53. Note that there's where the song completely shifts gear and abolishes exactly that monotone low string chugging. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way about the song. That moment never comes in Machine. The lead melodies and keys are sweet (except in my opinion the tasteless sweeping), but for the rest the song is essentially 0:00 - 1:53 of 'Follow the Signs' perpetuated.

That said I don't really give a damn what they put out, as long as it has songs like 'A Solution' and 'The Omniscient' on it. In my opinion by far their best work.


----------



## Joose

So excited for this album!


----------



## JaeSwift

Hang on, they lost ANOTHER guitarist?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

gordonbombay said:


> Where did I contradict myself?



Read what I wrote, read what you wrote. Listen to the new song and then the song you mentioned taking into account what you've wrote. I don't think I can make it much clearer.

I wonder who will be their new touring guitarist now. 



> Lee McKinney (guitars) states: "We couldn't be more excited to not only have a new record coming out this summer, but to have a new single available in time for the start of Mayhem Fest! 'M&#8710;CHINE' to me is just a straight up in your face BORN OF OSIRIS song. It's got an epic intro, intense orchestral content, heavy keyboard breakdowns, a great structure, impactful vocals and of course some gnarly guitar shred. It definitely hits hard from beginning to end. We can't wait to head out and play it live all summer long."



The stem files can be downloaded at this link. 
https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/cb51e4d7fab9ade5673048ecc2e4f68020130625193232/cae2de


----------



## joshthysia

They should have hired Travis Montgomery when they had the chance...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

JaeSwift said:


> Hang on, they lost ANOTHER guitarist?



Yep.

Lee Evans was filling in again. (He worked with the band in 2008-2009, and now his few months from the time Jason left up until now).

I really hope _The Diminished_ is going to be a good album...but I just don't know about these guys anymore... Regardless of how big of an ass they make themselves out to be, and regardless of how many musicians they lose, I will still buy their music and support them FOR THE MUSICAL ENDEAVORS, even if I don't support their lifestyle and who they are.

#touringlifeistoughkids


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

drawnacrol said:


> Read what I wrote, read what you wrote. Listen to the new song and then the song you mentioned taking into account what you've wrote. I don't think I can make it much clearer.
> 
> I wonder who will be their new touring guitarist now.
> 
> 
> 
> The stem files can be downloaded at this link.
> https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/cb51e4d7fab9ade5673048ecc2e4f68020130625193232/cae2de



1.) During the _A Higher Place_ era, didn't they solely have Lee McKinney for awhile until Lee Evans stepped up to help them tour?...

2.) Wait....what are the stems for?....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

zuzek said:


> That said I don't really give a damn what they put out, as long as it has songs like 'A Solution' and 'The Omniscient' on it. In my opinion by far their best work.



DUDE, AGREED! 

They experimented so much with ambience, ethnic/tribal beats, electronica elements, synthesized instruments, and drum programming on some of those little "side tracks" on _The Discovery_.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Sturgis producing the new album? Thoughts?


----------



## gordonbombay

drawnacrol said:


> Read what I wrote, read what you wrote. Listen to the new song and then the song you mentioned taking into account what you've wrote. I don't think I can make it much clearer.
> 
> I wonder who will be their new touring guitarist now.
> 
> 
> 
> The stem files can be downloaded at this link.
> https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/cb51e4d7fab9ade5673048ecc2e4f68020130625193232/cae2de



I was referring to the vocals when bringing up Follow the Signs. Not it's chugfest open muting.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Anybody else notice that the song is in drop C?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just recorded an improptu vid showing how to play the sweep picking part, hope you find it helpful  I also tabbed the lead, which you can download here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5864881/Born Of Osiris - Machine Sweep Picking TAB.zip


----------



## MikeH

Wings of Obsidian said:


> 1.) During the _A Higher Place_ era, didn't they solely have Lee McKinney for awhile until Lee Evans stepped up to help them tour?...
> 
> 2.) Wait....what are the stems for?....



I don't recall Lee playing with them during AHP-era. I do know that Tosin Abasi toured with them for a brief period.


----------



## Jonathan20022

MetalBuddah said:


> Anybody else notice that the song is in drop C?



That's awesome honestly, saw the live video and I saw him using his new Koa/RW Neck BFR. Hope there's a good variety of that on the album, since I don't tune to anything lower than B Standard/Drop A on my 7's very often


----------



## sakeido

Song is pretty cool, guitar riff is boring but that clearly isn't really the point of the tune at at all. Don't like the mix that much, guitars are soooooo choppy and over-processed. guitar tone is still half decent


----------



## Randy

If you listened to the single and you were expecting to hear The Discovery, yeah, I guess this might be disappointing. I think this song sounds like it would be right at home on A Higher Place and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Randy said:


> If you listened to the single and you were expecting to hear The Discovery, yeah, I guess this might be disappointing. I think this song sounds like it would be right at home on A Higher Place and I thoroughly enjoyed it.



The Discovery got very stale for me and I think most of the hype about it was due to the heavier use of 7 string guitars. A Higher Place never got stale and I love it every time I listen to it because it is so well written and thought out. I am praying the rest of the album is in a similar vein as AHP.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Sounds good to me, I liked it.  I haven't been a BOO fan much longer than a year or so though, but I digs.


----------



## Jake

I dont get all the hate. I completely dig the new song, although I wasn't the biggest fan of the discovery I guess either.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

I liked AHP and loved The Discovery (never was a big fan of TNR), total snoozefest for me, and just seems so regressive for a band that recorded a song like, say Behold a couple of years ago.

inb4 somebody says Behold is just a wankfest, fine, but songs like Last Straw were also brilliant, miles ahead of this


----------



## Jonathan20022

Captain Shoggoth said:


> I liked AHP and loved The Discovery (never was a big fan of TNR), total snoozefest for me, and just seems so regressive for a band that recorded a song like, say Behold a couple of years ago.
> 
> inb4 somebody says Behold is just a wankfest, fine, but songs like Last Straw were also brilliant, miles ahead of this



Not to bring this back, but that and XIV were both mainly written by Richardson. Singularity and Regenerate are up there for me on The Discovery personally.


----------



## Tyler

Im having some uber fun with these stems, so thanks to whoever posted those. The song is repetitive yes but in its own way its very catchy. Im looking forward to hearing the rest of the album to see if Lee stepped up after learning from Jason back when he was in the band.


----------



## MetalBuddah

f0r th0se 0f y0u wh0 l0ve zer00000000000000s


----------



## Joose

joshthysia said:


> They should have hired Travis Montgomery when they had the chance...



As long as he would've still been in Threat Signal, that would've been epic. Dude would fit right in.


----------



## nostealbucket

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Yep.
> 
> I really hope _The Diminished_ is going to be a good album...but I just don't know about these guys anymore...



Dude... If this ....ing album is called "The Diminished"... I hate to bitch about meaningless things like the album name... But "The Diminished"? Really? It just sounds... Ughhhh


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

nostealbucket said:


> Dude... If this ....ing album is called "The Diminished"... I hate to bitch about meaningless things like the album name... But "The Diminished"? Really? It just sounds... Ughhhh



It is. I gots me an inside-source. (Sorry, not trying to sound like that ....ing idiot Robert Percy... I'm being serious.) The lyrics to "Machine" fit the theme too.


----------



## Joose

nostealbucket said:


> Dude... If this ....ing album is called "The Diminished"... I hate to bitch about meaningless things like the album name... But "The Diminished"? Really? It just sounds... Ughhhh



I'm sorry that bothers you so much. 

Sounds fine to me, especially the music and lyrics fit it.


----------



## jeleopard

I think the new track sounds like Unearth


----------



## goherpsNderp

liked the music, but i think the beginning build up stuff was too theatrical and cheesy.

also thought the growls were too modulated(?) and didn't sound raw enough. thumbs up to the leads though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

nellings6 said:


> Im having some uber fun with these stems, so thanks to whoever posted those. The song is repetitive yes but in its own way its very catchy. Im looking forward to hearing the rest of the album to see if Lee stepped up after learning from Jason back when he was in the band.



Yeah I've messing with them the last hour or so. Its crazy how much extra synth and fx layers there are. I wish they included the vocal file.

I made a backing track for the sweep section and recorded a cover:


----------



## goherpsNderp

yeaaaaaaaah i'm gonna need a GP file on that.... you know, for research...


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

nostealbucket said:


> Dude... If this ....ing album is called "The Diminished"... I hate to bitch about meaningless things like the album name... But "The Diminished"? Really? It just sounds... Ughhhh



They've changed their band name multiple times, but were originally known as Diminished.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

jeleopard said:


> I think the new track sounds like Unearth



THANK YOU!!! The one part at 1:24 is a total re-write of My Will Be Done.

I actually LOVE the New Reign... it got me into technical metal and -core genres when I first heard it. I also LOVE Unearth. New Reign-esque Key breakdowns and sick chugs with Unearth leads???

Man I feel bad for all of you who don't get the joy from this song that I do 

Granted I also am one of the few who thinks A Higher Place > The Discovery, but I like all the CDs pretty close to equally


----------



## Joose

^AHP and The Discovery are pretty equal for me. And TNR kicks ass too.

Anyone have the stems for Machine? I guess I didn't download it in time; off the site now.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Joose said:


> ^AHP and The Discovery are pretty equal for me. And TNR kicks ass too.
> 
> Anyone have the stems for Machine? I guess I didn't download it in time; off the site now.



https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/cb51e4d7fab9ade5673048ecc2e4f68020130625193232/cae2de


----------



## Joose

Thanks dude!


----------



## allshallperishfan

im playin around with these stems and the voice choir preset that they use is AMAZING! does anyone know where i could find a sample or choir preset that is similar?? It'd be awesome


----------



## DVRP

allshallperishfan said:


> im playin around with these stems and the voice choir preset that they use is AMAZING! does anyone know where i could find a sample or choir preset that is similar?? It'd be awesome



Omnisphere's a good place to start


----------



## allshallperishfan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HUuX9gyNXI

This was kinda disappointing cause it looked like the solo was faked at 3:08. he stopped playing it no??


----------



## mcsalty

i can't say for sure but it sounds like it's just the (backtracked) higher harmony that keeps playing


----------



## Lorcan Ward

allshallperishfan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HUuX9gyNXI
> 
> This was kinda disappointing cause it looked like the solo was faked at 3:08. he stopped playing it no??



Its a backing track of the harmony since they don't have another guitar player with them. It also happens during the first sweep section swell.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

on another note, what in the .... is lee doing with his hair


----------



## themike

drawnacrol said:


> Its a backing track of the harmony since they don't have another guitar player with them. It also happens during the first sweep section swell.


 
Umm, doesn't he use a Fractal? Someone should show him how to program the harmonizer


----------



## allshallperishfan

drawnacrol said:


> Its a backing track of the harmony since they don't have another guitar player with them. It also happens during the first sweep section swell.


so the harmony of the solo plays longer than the original solo? dont understand that


----------



## anomynous

I'm confused at how pre-orders aren't up yet


----------



## nikolazjalic

Pre orders are up now. The album title is "TOMORROW WE DIE &#8710;LIVE"... I'm actually wishing it would have rather been called the Diminished now.. Also, in an interview they stated they should be releasing one more song before the album drops!


----------



## MikeH

Diminished would have been way cooler than that title.


----------



## MikeH

allshallperishfan said:


> so the harmony of the solo plays longer than the original solo? dont understand that



He just stopped playing his section earlier to be able to play the riff following.


----------



## gordonbombay

LOL at that title. Sounds like either a die hard movie or the name of your local shitty "heavy metal" band that has one dude who wears eyeliner, one dude who wears nail polish and everyone who looks like they never stopped shopping at a 2000's hot topic. Also lots of goatee's. 

Hopefully it sounds good.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That title is definitely Asking Alexandria worthy, it REALLY sucks. Hahaha.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

what the hell is with all the triangles?


----------



## MikeH

2edgy4As.


----------



## metal_sam14

MikeH said:


> 2edgy4As.


----------



## Joose

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> what the hell is with all the triangles?



Illuminati stuff, I suspect. Based on The Discovery, I'd say they have a a lot of interest in it. As do I, interesting stuff. But that's a whole different topic lol.


----------



## Petef2007

I'm sure the record will be awesome (yes, I love Machine), but the title sounds like a shit film Jason Statham would play the lead role in.

Having said that...that right there is some tasty album artwork.


----------



## Joose

Pre-ordered. Went with the "Seperate yourself from the machine" shirt.


----------



## mithologian

I remember someone mentioning it was gonna be called "The Diminished". With the current album title, the diminished doesnt sound half bad....


----------



## mcsalty

here's hoping the album makes up for that terrible title


----------



## JEngelking

I'm not sure how the new album will be, but I really like Born of Osiris and my inner cheapskate is telling me how good of a deal the pre-order bundles are.


----------



## nicktao

Where'd those stems go?


----------



## BlindingLight7

Joose said:


> Illuminati stuff, I suspect. Based on The Discovery, I'd say they have a a lot of interest in it. As do I, interesting stuff. But that's a whole different topic lol.


They learned how to triforce


----------



## Joose

Am I the only one who digs the album name? I know it sounds cheesy, I wasn't sure at first.

But with the way the Discovery's lyrics were, and the way Machine's lyrics are, it makes sense. I dunno, I like it.


----------



## Rick

I don't care what an album name is, as long as the music is good.


----------



## JEngelking

Rick said:


> I don't care what an album name is, as long as the music is good.



This.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

mcsalty said:


> here's hoping the album makes up for that terrible title



New album title is _Tomorrow We Die &#8710;live_. And pre-orders are now up!


----------



## themike

Rick said:


> I don't care what an album name is, as long as the music is good.


 

Then I guess you didnt hear that the new Veil Of Maya record is called "Rick Stinks And Has Cootie§!"


----------



## brutalwizard

Tomorrow We Die Triangle, Live.

That is an odd name for an album.


----------



## Xplozive

PyramidSmasher said:


> THANK YOU!!! The one part at 1:24 is a total re-write of My Will Be Done.
> 
> I actually LOVE the New Reign... it got me into technical metal and -core genres when I first heard it. I also LOVE Unearth. New Reign-esque Key breakdowns and sick chugs with Unearth leads???
> 
> Man I feel bad for all of you who don't get the joy from this song that I do
> 
> Granted I also am one of the few who thinks A Higher Place > The Discovery, but I like all the CDs pretty close to equally


Holy shit! Im a massive Unearth fan...well I used to be anyway. I just compared the leads and they sound so similar! Blown me away haha. I love Unearth so much, their live presence is amazing. Hoping the new album is much better than machine!


----------



## JosephAOI

Pre-ordered, regretfully. Pre-ordered, because I love BOO and I want the album and the shirt. Regretfully, because I didn't want to use merchconnection and spend $36 on a cd and shirt when the band won't see any of that money.


----------



## JEngelking

JosephAOI said:


> Pre-ordered, regretfully. Pre-ordered, because I love BOO and I want the album and the shirt. Regretfully, because I didn't want to use merchconnection and spend $36 on a cd and shirt when the band won't see any of that money.



$36? Did you go with bundle #10? Just curious, I'm thinking I'm gonna go with bundle #4.

Agreed though that I wish Merchconnection didn't have to take that large of a cut.


----------



## JosephAOI

Nope, I got Bundle #4. $20 for it, like $2 tax, $15 shipping.


----------



## JEngelking

Man I had to go check on that myself, fifteen dollars shipping seems just a _bit_ ludicrous. I don't remember shipping for my P2 bundle costing that much, and I'm pretty sure I pre-ordered that from Merchconnection.


----------



## Santuzzo

I also placed my pre-order


----------



## nikolazjalic

ohhh my gawwwd

Wall

definitely a different sound they have going for this album, they've stepped up the keys so much. not really a fan of the half singing-half screams but we'll see if it grows on me. I'm absolutely digging the shit out of this right now. This should shut up all Jason fanboys


----------



## Santuzzo

sounds awesome! I'm very much looking forward to the release!!!!


----------



## Tyler

it does sound pretty good, but still nothing except maybe one song really seemed to reach out and grab me in


----------



## Joose

Need. Album. Now.


----------



## NovaReaper

000 000000 00000 0000000 0 00000 000000 00000 0000 000


----------



## Don Vito

Sounds like the first 2 releases. I'm indifferent because I don't like this type of metal anymore, but it's good for the people who liked BoO before Discovery.


----------



## teamSKDM

This sounds like we came as Romans mixed with new reign... from the previews I'm a little mixed about this but well see how the songs come. It seems their 6 string songs are very rise records core, and their 7 string stuff is more metal.


----------



## Joose

NovaReaper said:


> 000 000000 00000 0000000 0 00000 000000 00000 0000 000



I need more.



That second to last track on the preview sounds incredible!


----------



## JosephAOI

MY GOD I MISSED THE EPIC STYLE OF STUFF THEY HAD ON LIKE EMPIRES AND OPEN ARMS.


----------



## Black Mamba

Preview kicks ass!


----------



## nikolazjalic

Wikipedia has the track listing for the new album
Tomorrow We Die Alive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Only 11 songs and it clocks in around the same length as the Discovery. Wasn't expecting it to be so long. I'm not a fan of some of the song titles but that's just me being picky


----------



## JosephAOI

That song that leaked half on youtube is on the album 

That song Lee was previewing in that one clip is on the album   

Also:

1. Machine
2. The Serenity
3. Free Drowning
4. Sorrows
5. The Sleepwalker
6. Splintered Visions
7. Sachael
8. Shades Of Grey
9. The Visions
10. Survival
11. Covenance


----------



## gunch

The New Reign poops all over the new stuff.

I used to be all for Sumeriancore but between this, Autotheism, whatever the hell AtB is doing right now and Eclipse and think entropy is setting in. The bands might not have been as sophisticated in their first albums but the music sounds more "earnest" I want to say?

IDK dude.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sounds really promising to me. Judging by the teaser, M&#8710;chine sounds like the worst song on the album. There seems to be more melodic singing on the album than rest of their albums put together which is a very good thing in my opinion. Definitely looking forward to this album.


----------



## Don Vito

Sumeriancore was just way cooler when it was new. It's become the standard of metalcore music in some sense. I actually think this sounds closer to TNR if anything...


----------



## spawnofthesith

I'm stoked on the new album after listening to that preview. Only thing I'm a little worried about is that "almost singing" that was going on in one of the tracks, I really hope thats the full extent of it...


----------



## MikeH

Digging what I'm hearing so far. My band has started utilizing synthetic/industrial keyboard parts sort of similar to what these guys are doing on this album, so I'm a fan.


----------



## CrownofWorms

This new album preview is killer. All the songs seem like they would flow together and will have that effect that the Discovery had. Lusting to play it over and over again.

I never got the Egyptian influence I thought they would have in their music as prominent source like Nile and Lykethia Aflame. Their music felt more sci-fi/electronic/tech influenced more than middle eastern. I guess it was just being named after an Egyptian deity.

But on the next one I could totally hear the Egyptian/middle eastern element.


----------



## Joose

JosephAOI said:


> That song that leaked half on youtube is on the album
> 
> That song Lee was previewing in that one clip is on the album



Indeed. Seems it's called "Survival". It sounds like an early favorite for me. Very much in the style of AHP.


----------



## Dan

https://vk.com/wall-45540584_1167

Full album preview.


----------



## JosephAOI

New preview, different song titles???



DIGGING THAT SALSA VIBE AT THE END.

"New" Track List:

1. Machine
2. Divergency
3. Mindful
4. Exhilarate
5. Absolution
6. The Origin
7. Aeon III
8. Imaginary Condition
9. Illusionist
10. Source Field
11. Vengeance

Absolution sounds like the weakest track from this teaser. Or maybe I just hate that kind of vibe in the song. You decide.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I trust Wikipedia 


















And this has me PUMPED, that is a much better trailer. Cannot wait for this, might actually preorder it instead of just waiting and buying it digitally first week.


----------



## kylendm

I would dig this so much more if the riffs didn't repeat so much. I think that's what made A Higher Place so awesome. I also loved how they would transition into different scales. Even from this album preview I have a feeling the songs are going to be kinda repetitive.

Haters gunna hate


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Soo much Omnisphere 

Sounds like it's gonna be a KILLER album, though!


----------



## Tyler

Vengeance reminds me a bit of XIV in the beginning, but still sounds pretty promising.


----------



## JEngelking

Illusionist and Aeon III sound sick.


----------



## Joose

Source Field and Vengeance. I cannot wait to blast those in their entirety.


----------



## Rick

I love it. Preordering now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There is a pre-order pack(T-shirt and CD) up for EU customers for about &#8364;33.50:
Born Of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive - Special Pack Merch Store - Impericon.com UK

I can't wait to get my hands on this album. I've listened to The Discovery 100+ times so I've high hopes for this album.


----------



## Santuzzo

drawnacrol said:


> There is a pre-order pack(T-shirt and CD) up for EU customers for about 33.50:
> Born Of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive - Special Pack Merch Store - Impericon.com UK
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on this album. I've listened to The Discovery 100+ times so I've high hopes for this album.





I pre-ordered the CD at WOW HD - Koop CD for 12.99 EUR.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

..........damn

Ah well the t-shirt looks pretty cool so I don't really mind.


----------



## Santuzzo

drawnacrol said:


> ..........damn
> 
> Ah well the t-shirt looks pretty cool so I don't really mind.



that T-shirt does look awesome!


----------



## Tyler

Lee Evans posted this to his facebook wall not long ago and Im pretty disappointed by this. 
"there's a part of my BOO story I feel I must disclose, a cautionary tale for anyone who has business involvement with the band.

In 2012, when they had asked me to rejoin the group, they hadn't played a show in 6 months, and were broke. I fronted money for band expenses, and was told I'd be paid back at the end of our tour with Unearth (November 2012). Here is a list of what I have not been reimbursed for.

$376.71 for a ComEd bill
$339.63 for Rocktron power amps for Lee McKinney and myself
$817.59 for hotels
$746.83 Fractal repair for Lee McKinney's Axe FX Ultra and a replacement MFC-101
$136.20 for UPS shipping my and Lee McKinney's guitars to Ernie Ball for tuneups 
$425.65 for assorted Guitar Center receipts* (drum hardware for Cameron, rackmount case, flight case, David's wireless, bass strings, a Sennheiser mic for Ronnie) 

*some of this was paid by band cash, and I fronted the rest, totaling to $425.65.

This was supposed to be repaid to me Nov 31, but the band thought meager personal payouts were more important. Since then, this outstanding debt has spread to other areas of my life. 8 whole months have passed and I'm still waiting."


----------



## anomynous

Can't say it's surprising.


Comment from Jason Richardson on the post:




> Props on posting this, everyone needs to know how unprofessional and sketchy these .... ups are. Nothing has changed in the least bit apparently hahaha really bums me out that this happened to a good person like you. Don't let them take advantage of you again man, all they do is bring everyone down around them.


----------



## Joose

That is VERY disappointing to hear. 

But, I'm more interested in the music. I'll just have to ignore these issues.


----------



## nikolazjalic

I agree, these guys are, and have been for a long time, one of my favourite bands and although I can't say these issues are going to change what I think of their music, I'll think twice before I choose to support them next time.


----------



## TIBrent

Haha, I think Lee's follow up comment is awesome


> &#8220;haha I should have known better than to lend to anyone who&#8217;ve never had jobs lol. 24 year old children&#8221;


& that is just unfortunate, would seem awesome band but a lot to learn about being decent human beings.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I hate hearing stuff like this. A band is a business but taking to Facebook and publicly posting your fights always ends badly. Hopefully they sort it out but judging by Jason's comments it does not sound like a nice band to be a session musician for.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Well that's just shitty, the guys seem cool and I love this band but for living their lifestyle they should really start getting their act together. They're a fairly large and have enough of a fanbase where they should start being a little frugal and first off pay Lee Evans back, and then start working to maintain their band.

If this is true, and if they were broke, they would have been dropped from that tour had it not been for him. That's pretty pathetic.

I won't let it get between me enjoying them and their music, but you can't blame Lee for leaving. And since we don't know most of the story with Richardson, you can only imagine what made him make the move.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just saw this posted on Metalsucks. 

They write some pretty awesome music, but goddamn, .... those guys if this is true. They really threw him under the bus and put a dent in his personal life.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Really makes me not want to give them _any_ of the monies.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Unprofessional on both sides to be honest. Very unfortunate that that happened to Lee and it is very apparent now that BoO has been up to some shady shit but there are much better ways to handle a situation like this. Publicly disclosing information like this just gets the IMNs (internet metal nerds) angry and you know what happens when IMNs are angry...


----------



## Don Vito

What a shame. He was a great player, even if he was just on rhythm duties(000-00-000-ect..). He nailed the harmony at the end of Follow the Signs when I saw them.

Interested to see how the band will respond.



MetalBuddah said:


> and you know what happens when IMNs are angry...


what?


----------



## Tyler

MetalBuddah said:


> Unprofessional on both sides to be honest. Very unfortunate that that happened to Lee and it is very apparent now that BoO has been up to some shady shit but there are much better ways to handle a situation like this. Publicly disclosing information like this just gets the IMNs (internet metal nerds) angry and you know what happens when IMNs are angry...



But think, by posting it he might actually have a chance at getting his money back now. Its a catch 22


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah, I honestly see nothing wrong with him posting this up. He's been waiting for months for his money, and it's apparent that he's not going to get recouped for it. I mean look through BoO's Facebook page, apparently he's even got people he's produced/mastered for that are waiting months on their product.

If someone had to say something about it, I think the guy who's out close to $3000 for months has more than a right to say something about it. Not preordering this album anymore because if the guys can afford Harley payments and what they have, even being endorsees, they should be able to pay back Lee with no problem. That combined with the fans that paid him for a service not being delivered is just low.


----------



## Valnob

BORN OF OSIRIS Touring Guitarist Calls Band Out For Owing Him $3,000 In Unpaid Expenses - Metal Injection | Drama | Metal Injection

Metal injection also posted the news.


----------



## Valnob

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just saw this posted on Metalsucks.
> 
> They write some pretty awesome music, but goddamn, .... those guys if this is true. They really threw him under the bus and put a dent in his personal life.



It is probably true.

They are really unprofessional.
I remember when Jason left and told that their were always drinking and smoking pot.
Then somewhere on this post Lee (Mckinney) told that they don't drink or something like that (can't remember well enough).

But I follow all the band members on Instagram, Vine, etc...
You can always see videos and pics of the band drinking a lot, etc...

Just sayin'... 

Still love their music though.


----------



## TIBrent

They're still kids. Kids, especially ones thrown into a situation where they make their livelihoods off playing music for a living & not having to bust there arses doing construction gigs, sitting behind a desk everyday or struggling to make rent. So of course they party it up & drink & smoke. Most of us usually do before reaching a certain maturity level. It is understandable. As far as the owing money is considered, they are hardly the first band to have gotten where they are by using less than forthright business practices. While what Lee did may urk some people, at a certain point what do you do? Do you just sit back & wait on money you are counting on to survive while the people who owe it to you boast a new record? It seems to me, he probably made a lot of efforts to recoup the money, had no luck, eventually got written off & in a last ditch effort to not let the situation vanish into thin air, made a public notice to the fans telling them 'look before you give all these guys your money on new records, merch, etc. these dudes owe me a lot of cash & aren't paying. Since he was a two time former member, the claim held validity. Understandable.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Valnob said:


> It is probably true.
> 
> They are really unprofessional.
> I remember when Jason left and told that their were always drinking and smoking pot.
> Then somewhere on this post Lee (Mckinney) told that they don't drink or something like that (can't remember well enough).
> 
> But I follow all the band members on Instagram, Vine, etc...
> You can always see videos and pics of the band drinking a lot, etc...
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> Still love their music though.



Not completely accurate, he said this. But that's the gist of it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2826885-post1585.html


----------



## Valnob

Kenji20022 said:


> Not completely accurate, he said this. But that's the gist of it.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2826885-post1585.html



Yeah, I couldn't remember.

<<No one has a drug problem>>

Watch their Cribs video and see one of the members smoke pot !


----------



## JosephAOI

You can't smoke weed without having a drug problem? 

I agree with what TIBrent said for the most part. From how much I know the guys, they're all really good dudes. I think it's just the fact that, yeah, they've never had to work because they got signed at like 17/18/19 and so they still need to mature a little bit. I just hope everything will get worked out between Lee and them.


----------



## NovaReaper




----------



## Joose

20th US state just legalized weed for medicinal use. If anyone calls using it a "drug problem", they are just misinformed.


----------



## Big_taco

^ I can see why people see it as one that you really shouldn't have a "drug problem" over but thinking that no one does or should is honestly misinformed. Maybe those with a weed "drug problem" aren't living the same dramatic life we associate with addicts but there are plenty of people who let their shit go to the wayside to partake in the herb.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Can of worms, guys.


----------



## allshallperishfan

hearing about this thing with Lee Evans makes me sad because ive always been inspired by the band. I wish they'd make a public statement or something to explain themselves


----------



## DVRP

allshallperishfan said:


> hearing about this thing with Lee Evans makes me sad because ive always been inspired by the band. I wish they'd make a public statement or something to explain themselves



There's not much to explain in my eyes. C'mon they're young. They're making mistakes and it's getting publicized more then most bands. 

Reminds me of all the early stories about Metallica sometimes


----------



## GunpointMetal

Big_taco said:


> ^ I can see why people see it as one that you really shouldn't have a "drug problem" over but thinking that no one does or should is honestly misinformed. Maybe those with a weed "drug problem" aren't living the same dramatic life we associate with addicts but there are plenty of people who let their shit go to the wayside to partake in the herb.


 
if that's the case, they would probably be a waste of space without it; it would be food or soda or cigarettes or internet porn tying them to their couch. people who are motivated don't stop being motivated because of weed. People who don't have any motivation to begin with wouldn't whether they smoked weed or not.


----------



## Maggai

How can they have done this since they were 19 or whatever and never had a job? They all make a living off of the band? How the hell does Born of osiris make that much money? Either they are a waaay bigger band than I thought, or they're living with their parents or something still.


----------



## Sikthness

GunpointMetal said:


> if that's the case, they would probably be a waste of space without it; it would be food or soda or cigarettes or internet porn tying them to their couch. people who are motivated don't stop being motivated because of weed. People who don't have any motivation to begin with wouldn't whether they smoked weed or not.



this is extremely ignorant and misinformed. Im not trying to make this a focus of this thread, but this is way off. Ive met people very driven, such as a friend who built a used car company from nothing, and made a great living end up homeless just from smoking weed too much. You need to know more about the chemistry of the brain and how addiction works to understand that it has nothing to do w/ a lack of willpower or motivation.


----------



## nostealbucket

Anthony said:


> God I hate when people say partake when talking about weed like its caviar or grey poupon or some shit.



Maybe it's some dank shit... who knows.


----------



## JosephAOI

Sikthness said:


> this is extremely ignorant and misinformed. Im not trying to make this a focus of this thread, but this is way off. Ive met people very driven, such as a friend who built a used car company from nothing, and made a great living end up homeless just from smoking weed too much. You need to know more about the chemistry of the brain and how addiction works to understand that it has nothing to do w/ a lack of willpower or motivation.



Not to mention BOO obviously still get shit done because they have a sick new album coming out in less than a month.


----------



## Joose

Sikthness said:


> this is extremely ignorant and misinformed. Im not trying to make this a focus of this thread, but this is way off. Ive met people very driven, such as a friend who built a used car company from nothing, and made a great living end up homeless just from smoking weed too much. You need to know more about the chemistry of the brain and how addiction works to understand that it has nothing to do w/ a lack of willpower or motivation.



I definitely do not agree. But I now live in Colorado, where I can walk into a dispensary and choose from a very wide array of products. I don't like the munchies, so I make sure what I buy has a low chance of causing them. 

It's not for everyone, but it's not really an addictive drug either. Much, much higher chance of getting hooked on the sauce; in which case you're almost guaranteed to be a person nobody likes.

Just defending BoO and anyone else accused of a "drug problem", if weed is all they do.


----------



## Big_taco

Smoking weed will kill you. Fact. Just how it works. Because its a drug. 

The members of BOO are eventually going to explode into a ball of weed vapor. Don't PARTAKE in smoking drugs kids.


----------



## Joose

^I'll assume that's sarcasm. Cause it was funny.


----------



## isispelican

Big_taco said:


> Smoking weed will kill you. Fact. Just how it works. Because its a drug.
> 
> The members of BOO are eventually going to explode into a ball of weed vapor. Don't PARTAKE in smoking drugs kids.



brainwashed much?


----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## RickSchneider

I opened for these guys in Sydney, Australia and was lucky enough to stay backstage for the show and have a few chats to them, as well as Upon a Burning Body (whom stayed at my house that night). Both bands were incredibly nice, but BoO definitely liked to "party" more than UABB. I spoke to UABB about it the day after "I don't get how they can smoke up or be absolutely wasted before a show yet perform to that degree." As the UABB guys responded "We used to do that, and you get used to it, but then we _grew up and grew out of it._"

I wonder if BoO will "grow out of it" persé? Surely it will happen eventually, but for now they're living it up. Regardless, really polite and friendly guys when it came to personal interactions, but it's a shame about the recent drama news.

Also, I wanted them to play a new song when they were here, but alas, it didn't happen


----------



## The Reverend

RickSchneider said:


> I opened for these guys in Sydney, Australia and was lucky enough to stay backstage for the show and have a few chats to them, as well as Upon a Burning Body (whom stayed at my house that night). Both bands were incredibly nice, but BoO definitely liked to "party" more than UABB. I spoke to UABB about it the day after "I don't get how they can smoke up or be absolutely wasted before a show yet perform to that degree." As the UABB guys responded "We used to do that, and you get used to it, but then we _grew up and grew out of it._"
> 
> I wonder if BoO will "grow out of it" persé? Surely it will happen eventually, but for now they're living it up. Regardless, really polite and friendly guys when it came to personal interactions, but it's a shame about the recent drama news.
> 
> Also, I wanted them to play a new song when they were here, but alas, it didn't happen



Back when UABB was just a small Texas band playing shows where they could around the state, I played a few shows with them and we definitely drank a bit. If they stopped doing that shit, I'm glad to hear it. I know a lot of people who lived the rockstar lifestyle and ended up having nothing but problems to show for it. 

If someone posted and said, "I'm 24 and all I do is drink, smoke, and play music," how many of you would say party on? I mean, I would, but who would say it being serious? How are they gonna make money when their time in the spotlight ends, as it probably will? I'm certainly not gonna be in a rush to have that dude produce any albums of mine. If this continues, and it probably will, they'll be throwing away any sort of industry reputation.


----------



## Sikthness

Joose said:


> I definitely do not agree. But I now live in Colorado, where I can walk into a dispensary and choose from a very wide array of products. I don't like the munchies, so I make sure what I buy has a low chance of causing them.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but it's not really an addictive drug either. Much, much higher chance of getting hooked on the sauce; in which case you're almost guaranteed to be a person nobody likes.
> 
> Just defending BoO and anyone else accused of a "drug problem", if weed is all they do.



Oh im just saying its possible to be addicted to weed. Whether BoO have a problem is not for me to say. Just taking drugs does not mean someone has a problem.


----------



## The Reverend

Marijuana | Brown University Health Education

Either it's propaganda "they" want you to believe to fuel the prison industry, or it's based on the scientific method. This article doesn't cite sources, so it's up to you to decide.


----------



## zuzek

The Reverend said:


> Marijuana | Brown University Health Education
> 
> Either it's propaganda "they" want you to believe to fuel the prison industry, or it's based on the scientific method. This article doesn't cite sources, so it's up to you to decide.



Any 'scientific' study that selects and discusses medicine (or if you prefer to discuss it in the paradigm frame of 'drugs'.. you are free to call them drugs) while only focusing on negatives or positives is biased and therefore scientifically worthless. An objective discussion of health and marijuana must also discuss the benefits associated with the drug and what it in particular can do for those with degenerative diseases. The link is only one side of the coin, the other exists too.

Then again, we sadly don't live in a world where (especially high status) educational institutions are funded by parties that do _not_ have vested interests to promote an agenda.


----------



## musicaldeath

Going to just ignore the age old marijuana debate because I don't really care about it one way or another.

New album teaser was pretty decent. Has some strong points and weak points. Will have to see when it comes out.

Really shitty if they did that to a supposed good friend of theirs. I remember reading something way back in the day that when PF did the tour for The Wall, that Rick Wright had been fired, and hired back as a session musician for the tour. It didn't make them any money, yet because Rick was a session musician he HAD TO be paid out. Point is, the dude fronted his own cash to get them back on the road, the least they could have done is paid him at least something. 24 year old kids is right.


----------



## isispelican

Instagram


----------



## DVRP

isispelican said:


> Instagram



Ha. hahahaha...


----------



## splinter8451

Welp, that will probably be stolen on tour


----------



## The Reverend

zuzek said:


> Any 'scientific' study that selects and discusses medicine (or if you prefer to discuss it in the paradigm frame of 'drugs'.. you are free to call them drugs) while only focusing on negatives or positives is biased and therefore scientifically worthless. An objective discussion of health and marijuana must also discuss the benefits associated with the drug and what it in particular can do for those with degenerative diseases. The link is only one side of the coin, the other exists too.
> 
> Then again, we sadly don't live in a world where (especially high status) educational institutions are funded by parties that do _not_ have vested interests to promote an agenda.



I'll ignore the semantic barbs you threw out to point out that that article isn't an "objective discussion of health and marijuana," it's an article about the negative side affects of weed. To provide my post with context, look back a few posts where it was still a topic of conversation.

Since I don't f--k around with social media outside of FB, anyone wanna tell me which Lee has the pimped out and slightly-effeminate iPhone?


----------



## anomynous

I'm sure you can guess


----------



## The Reverend

anomynous said:


> I'm sure you can guess



I really can't. Can you spell it out for me?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Lee Mckinney, I believe.


----------



## zuzek

The Reverend said:


> I'll ignore the semantic barbs you threw out to point out that that article isn't an "objective discussion of health and marijuana," it's an article about the negative side affects of weed. To provide my post with context, look back a few posts where it was still a topic of conversation.



Maybe I interpret your post wrongly, but that bears a pretty spiteful tone while I did not mean to attack you for posting that link. I only wished to point out the link is mediocre and I think it needs to be called out for that.

Anyway, on topic.. finally heard the previews. Some tracks sound pretty promising (Aeon III hi). We'll see when it's out how it compares to Discovery, I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Joose

The Reverend said:


> I'll ignore the semantic barbs you threw out to point out that that article isn't an "objective discussion of health and marijuana," it's an article about the negative side affects of weed. To provide my post with context, look back a few posts where it was still a topic of conversation.
> 
> Since I don't f--k around with social media outside of FB, anyone wanna tell me which Lee has the pimped out and slightly-effeminate iPhone?



First, that phone is so getting stolen at some poiint.

Second, your link was sourceless and very unconvincing. Here's a legit article for you to read. I don't have anymore to say on the subject, as this link finishes it is quite nicely. Federally Sponsored Marijuana Study Backfires: Scientists Conclude DEA Should Reclassify Cannabis | Marijuana.com


----------



## BlindingLight7

Weed.


----------



## Santuzzo

^


----------



## nikolazjalic

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4444727.103969.455944384446476&type=1&theater

I think this is their way of hopefully getting back some pre order sales after what just happened. Pretty nifty although I do believe Divergency was one of the more rise records sounding songs. I'll still probably spin it a few times once it comes out.

EDIT: Just re-listened to the preview; I was thinking of Exhilarate, Divergency sounds pretty tight.


----------



## Santuzzo

nikolazjalic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4444727.103969.455944384446476&type=1&theater
> 
> I think this is their way of hopefully getting back some pre order sales after what just happened. Pretty nifty although I do believe Divergency was one of the more rise records sounding songs. I'll still probably spin it a few times once it comes out.
> 
> EDIT: Just re-listened to the preview; I was thinking of Exhilarate, Divergency sounds pretty tight.



I already pre-ordered the CD but mow I am really tempted to get the iTunes pre-order as well....


----------



## Joose

Already pre-ordered a physical copy. I'll just wait to hear it on YouTube shortly after midnight. I'm assuming EST.


----------



## MikeH

isispelican said:


> Instagram


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Are we just brushing these allegations of BoO's shady business tactics aside? I would like to know what really went down. I will not support these guys if this is really what there out there doing.


----------



## MikeH

Pretty much everything available has been posted. They haven't commented on the situation, to my knowledge.


----------



## Santuzzo

fr4nci2c0 said:


> Are we just brushing these allegations of BoO's shady business tactics aside? I would like to know what really went down. I will not support these guys if this is really what there out there doing.



You are right. I had almost forgotten about this. But either way, my pre-order was already placed when all of this came out. But I will not get the iTunes pre-order.


----------



## BlindingLight7

If they spent less time smoking weed and being lazy asses and more time writing GOOD music like they used to maybe they'd sell more records and not have to .... people over and still have weed money. meh.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

stop


----------



## Ericbrujo

New Lyric video - Divergency

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5k-DsrsmaGE


----------



## wannabguitarist

Anthony said:


> God I hate when people say partake when talking about weed like its caviar or grey poupon or some shit.



I'm partaking in some fat dabs right now. Sadly it's not making this new BOO song sound any better


----------



## Joose

"Divergency" grooves hard. Fcuking love it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ericbrujo said:


> New Lyric video - Divergency
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5k-DsrsmaGE



The embed URL doesn't work on this forum:


I'm digging this song. The guitars are better than on machine and the outro is awesome. Only complaint is the amount of vocals, it gets quite cluttered and the pronunciation isn't as good as on The Discovery so its hard to make out what they're saying. 

I really want to hear the full album now. Sometimes songs sound weak by themselves but together on an album they come across much better.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Divergency is a decent song, and honestly I find the ending extremely obnoxious, even by Lee's standards with his side project. I'll probably enjoy if it blends well into the next song, like Dawnacrol said but as is it's just  until you hear these things in context.

I really WOULD like them to make some sort of acknowledgement that they've made good on their part with Evan's money, because honestly I WOULD like to support this band knowing that they're good guys. I saw them live on Lee Evan's last tour, and they were all incredibly nice and easy going. Sometimes it's really best if fans don't hear about shit that goes on behind the scenes, it can ruin their perception of the band. But I guess it's too much to ask for, we'll have to see how this plays out.


----------



## kylendm

I thought it was kinda boring


----------



## MikeH

BlindingLight7 said:


> If they spent less time smoking weed and being lazy asses and more time writing GOOD music like they used to maybe they'd sell more records and not have to .... people over and still have weed money. meh.


You do know that they were smoking weed and doing psychedelics before The New Reign even came out, right?


----------



## Joose

I could definitely agree that Divergency has too many vocals. But other than that, I really, really dig it. The rhythms are great. And it sounds like it's gonna lead into the next track nicely.

I do like Machine more though. I'm really looking forward to the rest of the album. These rhythms are just great so far.


----------



## nikolazjalic

I dig it. Could be better but I guess it could be worse too. They stepped down the guitars a bit but the keys are only getting better. I thought the chorus was amazing but ugh I hated that dubstep part. I generally like electronic music too but it was stupid and completely unnecessary imo


----------



## DVRP

That songs progression and flow is almost identical to Machine. I swear I can't be the only one to pick up on that right?


----------



## Randy

Keys are distractingly loud in that mix.

Song still reminds me more of the 'A Higher Place', stylistically.


----------



## Santuzzo

Randy said:


> Song still reminds me more of the 'A Higher Place', stylistically.



Same here. To me that is a good thing, as 'A Higher Place' is my favorite BoO album


----------



## Zerox8610

Song was a bit bland for me. Guitar tone is fantastic but that's about all I was impressed with in that song.... I really miss Jason's leads over Lee's chugs.

I figured Lee would pull out his best work for this album to prove himself without Jason around but It seems quite the opposite so far. Both songs have been highly repetitive without much in the way of leads. 

I appreciate that they're moving away from using guitar as the only instrument to move a song forward but they could be a bit more creative with their instruments. 

IMO of course.


----------



## MyxHarnett

I like Divergency a lot more than I liked Machine, but IMO it's still not up to The Discovery's standards. Hopefully the rest of the album will be good!


----------



## fr4nci2c0

Kenji20022 said:


> Sometimes it's really best if fans don't hear about shit that goes on behind the scenes, it can ruin their perception of the band. But I guess it's too much to ask for, we'll have to see how this plays out.



It is extremely important for the "fans" to know the behind the scenes. We need to see where this music comes from. If it comes from a place of deceit and dysfunction than I don't want to support and enable these guys parasitic behavior. Who knows how many bands I would stop supporting if I found out the wake they have left behind for their personal gains. but if I do find out than I am going to stand my ground and trust me this is really saddening for me because I have been a long BoO fan. Ive seen them twice and were some of my favorite live performances ever to witness. I even had Lee Mckinney sign my guitar. That aside listening to this new material Im feeling like having Jason in the band really says volumes about what the discovery was.


----------



## Nick6505djent

Divergency is pretty good. I prefer the mix on the discovery a lot more, but it isn't bad. Sturgis did a good job, I think the focus on this album is more on the vocals rather than the guitars like they were in the discovery. Also, the cymbals don't have the clarity as the discovery did, but the guitar tone is pretty sweet. I kind of really liked the outro, it's got that triplet groove to it. Composition wise, needless to say the chugging is really bland however, the run at 1:29 was pretty tasty and has that discovery feel. Alright I've compared this song to the discovery too much but it's really hard not to when it's one of the greatest albums ever (IMO) I think that's the way most BoO fans feel. After such a perfect album, there's really not much more you can expect... especially without Jason.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## brutalwizard

I have always loved BOO. I am trying my hardest to like the new song. But so far i cant get into it.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I was on board with it until the dubstep at the end, kinda a song killer.


----------



## sakeido

The dubstep part doesn't even make sense in the context of the song by itself... it basically ends, lulls for a second, then the dubstep thing happens. reminds me of the hamfisted electronic parts on P2. doesn't need to be there, at all, the song was good enough as a tight 3:30. the extra 30 seconds of dubstep kills it.


----------



## Jonathan20022

fr4nci2c0 said:


> It is extremely important for the "fans" to know the behind the scenes. We need to see where this music comes from. If it comes from a place of deceit and dysfunction than I don't want to support and enable these guys parasitic behavior. Who knows how many bands I would stop supporting if I found out the wake they have left behind for their personal gains. but if I do find out than I am going to stand my ground and trust me this is really saddening for me because I have been a long BoO fan. Ive seen them twice and were some of my favorite live performances ever to witness. I even had Lee Mckinney sign my guitar. That aside listening to this new material Im feeling like having Jason in the band really says volumes about what the discovery was.



Yeah it is important, definitely see them differently now that I know this information. But it's like you said, who knows how many bands you would stop supporting if you find out details from their life and such.

Saddening, but hopefully something good comes out of this. (Evans/Richardson getting paid, and putting a rock over this)


----------



## teamSKDM

Hey guys. this is just my opinion, so please dont take it too offensive if you find it offensive whatsoever, this is just my analysis based on why i think the band chose the direction they did with this album. and this is coming from someone who BOO is my NUMBER ONE biggest influence in what i make. Die hard fan. Everyone who ive ever spoke to my analysis about, seems to agree with me.
look at it like this, before they played warped tour last year, they released a few pre pro videos, which were pretty promising. After they played warped tour, things started changing, especially in the way they dressed.i follow them on all social networking sites, and they were all dressing much more trendy, ala the way rise records bands dress. The musis has taken such a change, and become more simplified for this reason. since the discoveries release, born of osiris has headlined every tour they played. then, when they played warped tour they didnt exactly get as good a crowd response that they normally get, nor did they get as good as a crowd response from the other rise records bands playing (like memphis may fire, etc etc). I think after playing warped they decided they wanted to branch out to gain that rise records fan base, hence why they recorded with a rise records producer. they changed their physical style, and make their music much more simpler, and mostly chugging, but still with that traditional BOO vibe, theyre trying to gain the rise fanbase while also maintain their current fanbase. Make sense? If any of you heard the 15 minute preview of that got deleted of the new album, you would have heard alot of bring me the horizon styled screaming, some singing, some shaker synths and dubstep, all song aspects used by rise records very gimmicky trendy bands like obviously bmth, we came as romans, etc etc. also, come one. they recorded at a rise studio. I dont think anything spells it out more clear than that. And their changing mindset may have some meaning in why they treated ex lee the way they did. Just some food for thought guys! Also, does the lyrics to exhilerate sound like a relationship song to anyone else? onto songs, the last 3 songs in the preview seem to be the ones they released before they played warped, which is why they sound different than the earlier more rise-ish songs before them. Not making any claims! But just what i think, after analyzing the bands lives and how it may have influenced the new album.

I understand im making a bold statement, so take what i said into consideration, but also with a grain of salt.


----------



## Chuck

Was that a youtube comment?


----------



## Jonathan20022

That's an excellent point actually, it does sort of match up if you think about it. Still speculation but interesting.

Let's hope it does make all the warped kids start buying into them, maybe then they can finally pay off Evans and Richardson


----------



## Chuck

Have you seen their house? I think their parents can pay for whatever is needed.


----------



## kchay

I like that they've put the synths up quite a bit, they kinda of make things more interesting for me. It's not AMAZING like their old stuff (I love that stuff, seriously) but I like it.

As for band drama, pretty much every band does have it. I just don't want these guys ending up in a really shitty hole and disbanding just coz they're too blazed up etc.


----------



## teamSKDM

Misery Theory said:


> Was that a youtube comment?



nope, these are my legitimate thoughts that ive collected myself haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Misery Theory said:


> Have you seen their house? I think their parents can pay for whatever is needed.



Yeah I know 

Still find it funny that they can afford Harley's and make monthly payments and still pull the broke card on Evans.


----------



## Chuck

teamSKDM said:


> nope, these are my legitimate thoughts that ive collected myself haha.



 I realized that after I actually read it, at first it seemed like a silly youtube comment.


----------



## Don Vito

edit: fook it i dont rly care


----------



## Joose

4 more days!


----------



## goherpsNderp

dubstep ruined it for me at the end. come on guys...

at least the mix quality sounds better than ever, at least to me personally.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Reminds me of a higher place somewhat. The kind of general vibe. I hope they inject some of those very very melodic but kind of somber, enigmatic moments of AHP.

A higher place is a very mature album in my eyes, just the mood it sets.

I like this song because of the keys and noises actually, with the two released they are definitely about atmosphere. Something I think was missing of a lot of the Discovery Tunes apart from the ambient/electronic outros of songs like Regenerate, Shaping The Masterpiece, the end of that one I feel like I'm playing Timesplitters or Mirrors Edge haha.

BOO for me is deffinately about atmoposphere, through rhythm/structure/sounds, I couldn't care less about the budget tech solo's on the discovery, its not their sound, and sadly its dragged in a bunch of Immature people who don't appreciate composition, that only like them for the solos who are now huurr durring about not having them.


----------



## TIBrent

No more dubstep! sheesh, BOO is starting to sound like just another rise records band with low chugs, hit-replaced drums, melodyned everything & a lot of electro-garbage (ie dubstep) on top that has no place in 'metal'. (just my two cents)


----------



## allshallperishfan

This album wont disappoint, judging by the album preview, they released the two worst songs on the album. And dont forget we havent even heard any of the 7 string songs yet. Yea Machine, and Divergency were ok, but the rest are gonna be amazing i bet.


----------



## GunpointMetal

all of their albums have overly produced drums and low chugs...well, maybe not overproduced drums, but definitely not "natural" sounding.


----------



## Joose

GunpointMetal said:


> all of their albums have overly produced drums and low chugs...well, maybe not overproduced drums, but definitely not "natural" sounding.



I'm okay with that. Happy, actually. It fits the music so well.

Edit: Also, my friend and I were talking about BoO today. He's also excited for the new album, but at one point said, "I'm shocked at how different it is from The Discovery."

Which made me think... The New Reign wasn't like Rosecrance. A Higher Place wasn't like The New Reign. The Discovery wasn't like A Higher Place. Not really shocking that Tomorrow We Die Alive isn't really like The Discovery. Lol


----------



## xCaptainx

GunpointMetal said:


> all of their albums have overly produced drums and low chugs...well, maybe not overproduced drums, but definitely not "natural" sounding.








*Hi and welcome to Heavy Metal post 1999, where the tunings are low and the dynamics don't matter.*


----------



## nikolazjalic

Joose said:


> I'm okay with that. Happy, actually. It fits the music so well.
> 
> Edit: Also, my friend and I were talking about BoO today. He's also excited for the new album, but at one point said, "I'm shocked at how different it is from The Discovery."
> 
> Which made me think... The New Reign wasn't like Rosecrance. A Higher Place wasn't like The New Reign. The Discovery wasn't like A Higher Place. Not really shocking that Tomorrow We Die Alive isn't really like The Discovery. Lol



The concern isn't really with how different the album is but rather with how dumbed down it is. Considering all their albums had their differences and they've lost (or kicked out, rather) one of the members that was present for the writing of the Discovery, it's expected that the new album would have a different sound. Of course it's still too early to tell but from what they've released so far, the songs don't have any stand out parts and follow a generic structure. I guess we'll see in 3 days. I still have hope in this album..


----------



## TIBrent

As soon as I heard who was producing the record & who was mixing it, I already pretty much knew how the record would sound, & so far...I wasn't too far off. It's not bad, just sort of obvious. Other bands in the genre (I am going a bit more vast here so pardon me), Periphery, Animals as Leaders, Veil of Maya (just going with a few label mates here)...push themselves every record to grow, to out perform themselves prior...where as Each BOO record appears to be dictated more by the technologies available at the time. Performances stay the same, key of the arpeggio runs may shift but it is the same thing.
Don't get me wrong, again I like BOO quite a bit, but have realized where the bands potential resides.


----------



## Xplozive

The two songs released are definitrly sub-par. Boo has only become stronger as a band. New reign then ahp and then the discovery. I love every release as much as the last, i just think this new album is seeming weak and a bit generic. But then again listening to the preview theres definitely some good music in there; ie source field. Im still extremely excited for this album and hold high hopes for it. I still think it will be amazing because we know how good cam and lee are at songwriting.

Not long now until we can experience it at full..


----------



## anomynous

My toilet's been leaking lately.


----------



## Sikthness

anomynous said:


> My toilet's been leaking lately.



Nothing to get excited about, its just full of more of the same old shit.


----------



## Joose

Sikthness said:


> Nothing to get excited about, its just full of more of the same old shit.



Disagreed. I'm all over this shit. Couldn't wait for my pre-order. 

"Source Field" and "Vengeance"..


----------



## Petef2007

7/10

If the new Chelsea Grin is better than the new BoO, Jason will win himself a whole legion of supporters, cos his absence is glaringly obvious here.

Dem keys tho


----------



## Draceius

Chelsea Grin will never outshine BoO as long as they keep their current vocalist, he can't perform live at all, even in the studio his vocals are less than satisfactory, while BoO fans who were pre-discovery fans are still enjoying the new stuff, it's only jason fanboys that happen to be making most of the complaints.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I think I'm the only person that thought Evolve was terrible, and that Jason Richardson did really mediocre/subpar work on it. Plus the tracks with clean singing...  Different strokes though, I guess I can't expect them to sound like Desolation of Eden for forever.


----------



## Draceius

spawnofthesith said:


> I think I'm the only person that thought Evolve was terrible, and that Jason Richardson did really mediocre/subpar work on it. Plus the tracks with clean singing...  Different strokes though, I guess I can't expect them to sound like Desolation of Eden for forever.



No you're not, I totally agree with you, the leads that jason did don't even fit properly with most of the songs.


----------



## Joose

I really like both bands....


----------



## spawnofthesith

Joose said:


> I really like both bands....



So do I, just pre-Evolve when it comes to CG


----------



## NovaReaper

mannnnn this band ....ing SUCKS L0L0L0l0L0L0L

BAN ME PLEASE


----------



## spawnofthesith

NovaReaper said:


> mannnnn this band ....ing SUCKS L0L0L0l0L0L0L
> 
> BAN ME PLEASE



You post lots of good, interesting music around here, but your trolling is weak as fuk. Get more clever with it or gtfo


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

It's very Joey Sturgis sounding, for sure. He does great productions but to say his stuff sounds like every -core band out there is true because...well, he produces a lot of the big -core bands. Anyway, "that" sound is most definitely present. 

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of emphasis on keyboard with the guitar kind of blending into the background.

Oh, and even more 000-0-000-0000-00 than the Discovery with no real memorable riffing.

This is probably just me personally, but I'd rather the singing be _singing_ than scream singing. Just stop that crap.


TL;DR

Good things: great keyboard parts, drumming, and pretty good production.

Bad things: WHERE IS THE GUITAR EARSEX?! 
Screaming+Singing=Scringing=stop that shit


----------



## Joose

spawnofthesith said:


> So do I, just pre-Evolve when it comes to CG



Haha, fair enough. Shame there's bad blood, as I sure would enjoy a show with both bands.


Also, I've listened through the new BoO 3 times now. I really, really, really enjoy it. Straight up headbanging music. Really glad I pre-ordered; hope they play a good portion of this album live.


----------



## Petef2007

I think the keys are what makes this album. Omnisphere all over the place, and it all sounds good. Its quite nice that they're doing more dual vocal interplay also - Joes (I assume anyway) vocal style on the not quite clean parts reminds me a bit of what John Henry was doing on the last Darkest Hour record. 

The riffs however need to be a lot more creative - when the intricate guitar parts show up (Illusionist, Mindful) they're very tasteful and show that everything doesn't have to be a shredfest to be impressive - but the chugging is tooooo overused. Its something I hoped they'd iron out after the discovery, but the open notes are everywhere. 

Saying that though, I think the guitars took a bit of a step back to allow the keys to shine, and they're what (in my opinion anyway) push BoO ahead of bands doing a similar style. Take away the keys and BoO would just be another deathcore band overdoing the chugs and sweeps, the keys give them that extra edge and its nice to see them in the spotlight a bit more.


----------



## anomynous

The "clean" singing is awful.





Never again BoO, never again.


----------



## spawnofthesith

anomynous said:


> The "clean" singing is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never again BoO, never again.



Shit, how much of it is there on the album?


----------



## anomynous

Not that much, but it's there in a few songs.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

It exists, which means it's enough to be annoying as .....


----------



## Black Mamba

Illusionist kicks ass! Best song off the album IMO.


----------



## nikolazjalic

nearing towards the end of the album and I'm disappointed, this is definitely sub-par to their previous albums.

and what ever happened to those studio update videos they were supposedly releasing?

EDIT: source field and illusionist were pretty cool actually


----------



## isispelican

most of the 7 string stuff is really awesome, its almost like the first half of the album is to widen the fan base but the second half is ....ing amazing!


----------



## Zerox8610

Not nearly as creative with Guitars this time around, but definitely one my favorites of theirs. I prefer this to A Higher Place by far. The tone this time around is AMAZING and a few of the songs are perfect BOO songs


----------



## Jonathan20022

The Illusionist is the only good song on the album, everything before The Origin is boring, and the second half is good, not great or bad, with The Illusionist containing both pre pro licks that had me hyped.

5/10 IMO, just because only one half is that good. Also the little spaz attack at the end of Divergency just ends, it doesn't tie nicely into a cool idea for the next song. My two cents


----------



## teamSKDM

My two cents. One, the riffs and parts. Its like one riff ends and another starts with no flow or transition. Also there's barely that signature "boo bounce". There's no real climaxes. Andlthough the songs are mostly chugging, none of them are heavy or hit hard. Born of Osiris is my favorite band ever, but they did what Metallica did with the black album. Made it simpler to try to get a bigger fan base. I'm very dissspointed. Because obviously Lee is a good enough guitar player to even put some decent shred or technical riffage in there, but he chose not to. Which sucks IMO. Oh well. Discovery for two more years.


----------



## Xplozive

Im sure ill be listening to this album quite a lot but nothing so far has impressed me too much. Its a real shame because the discovery seemed like it was such a step up 

EDIT: In saying that im listening to imjaginary condition right now from about 1:20 is a good escape from all that chugging. Theres literally way too much open string chugging going on in this album.


----------



## -One-

I'm very torn on how I feel. Overall, I give the album a 5/10.
Way too much chugging. I don't want to listen to 45 minutes of breakdowns. 
Also, some of the trance/trapp/dubstep parts were a little too much for me. When did BoO turn "Risecore"? I thought I was listening to Born of Osiris, not Asking Alexandria or The Browning (I'm looking at you, _Mindful_, with your distinctly Owl City-esque intro). 
On top of that, those clean vocals. I could have lived forever without that. The clean vocals on the _Rosecrance_ EP were way better, and the one natural clean vocal from their last album (in _Regenerate_) was just perfect; what happened?
That said, there were some super cool parts, such as the sweepy breakdown in _Mindful_, the shreddy part in the middle of _Mindful_, more-or-less all of _Exhilarate_ (despite it's metalcore-ness and poppy feel, this song is damn catchy), the second half of _The Origin_, all of _Aeon III_, the second half of _Imaginary Condition_, and pretty much the whole last 3 tracks. However, all of these parts were weighed down by either boring parts (_Machine_ and _Divergency_ are pretty much filled with these, IMO), or parts that were entirely out of place, or otherwise unpleasant to me (the weird EDM parts, the clean vocals, and the repetitive, unmemorable song intros).

Overall, if they cut out about half of the album, and released it as an EP instread, I'd probably give it a 10/10. That half weighs down the good parts, however, and diminishes the album as a whole.


----------



## Shibble

I can't really say I've been super impressed with the album. 
Divergency was nice bar the dubstep ending, The Illusionist, Aeon III & The Origin were noticeable songs though.
Some of the choice of vocals on Mindful, Absolution and Exhilerate really didn't do it for me.

After The Discovery was released I was crossing my fingers that the next album would feature tracks that follow the style of Dissimulation, Regenerate and Shaping The Masterpiece.


----------



## allshallperishfan

This album could have been so much better. IMO, the first 4 tracks are BS and completely make me believe that they sold out. Then id say the rest are solid born of osiris songs but nothing as good as the discovery. The guitars arent impressive at all though, because Lee didnt feel like using any of his frets 90% of the album. All that being said, its still a good album, but they came no where close to the discovery, and only a few of the last tracks had that signature BOO sound.

I hope they never produce another album with Joey Sturgis, because it definitely screwed with their sound A LOT.

PS- Those echoy snares arent cool either


----------



## gordonbombay

allshallperishfan said:


> This album could have been so much better. IMO, the first 4 tracks are BS and completely make me believe that they sold out. Then id say the rest are solid born of osiris songs but nothing as good as the discovery. The guitars arent impressive at all though, because Lee didnt feel like using any of his frets 90% of the album. All that being said, its still a good album, but they came no where close to the discovery, and only a few of the last tracks had that signature BOO sound.
> 
> I hope they never produce another album with Joey Sturgis, because it definitely screwed with their sound A LOT.
> 
> PS- Those echoy snares arent cool either



Joey Sturgis only mixed it. The rest of it was handled by the band and a bunch of other people

Nick Sampson - engineering, editing, orchestration, production, programming
Joey Sturgis  mixing and mastering
Jeff Dunne - drum editing
Ash Avildsen - vocal production
Shawn Keith - vocal production
Allan Hessler - vocal engineering


----------



## Forkface

well...
I loved it.

bring in the hate.


----------



## gordonbombay

After giving it a couple of listens while destroying kids on Marvel, I feel like this is essentially BOO Lite. It's as if a young band that worshipped BOO created their version of the band. As everyone stated before, the relies heavily on synth to carry all the song aspects of the music. The majority of everything else is just rhythmic chugging. I don't know how many people here listened to the stems from "machine", but it was comical. The guitars by themselves just sounded like fuzz with a hint of texture. All the definition comes from the drums. 

To me this is a huge letdown. I'm curious to see how they discuss the content of the record after it comes out. Anyway, at least the new Aristeia is on point.


----------



## kylendm

Eh, I figured it wasn't going to be that great.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Gave it a full listen start to finish. I'm going to give it 2-3 more listens since it took me a week or two to get into The Discovery.

So far so good but there are way to many overlapping vocals. Thats probably the biggest problem for me.

The last few tracks have the same kind of style as Behold and Regenerate which is cool.


----------



## Draceius

drawnacrol said:


> The last few tracks have the same kind of style as Behold and Regenerate which is cool.



I totally agree, source field is easily my favourite off of the album, and the last songs really do make the album, I'm sort of meeting this the same way I felt about the discovery, where there are a group of songs that I'll replay over and over again, and then there are some I'll pass unless I feel like playing the whole album through. I kinda like this album a bit better than the discovery, but they may be because I've overplayed the discovery in the last year or so.


----------



## heregoesnothing

I hope this album is a grower..


----------



## Maggai

Way too much opetn string chugging, I agree. The keyboard stuff is really cool, but I miss some actual riffs. I think the melodic vocals are good though.


----------



## baboisking

Really bland album. REALLY bland.


----------



## allshallperishfan

i think that this album is really missing some of those leads jason added. The aspect of the discovery I really enjoyed was the born of osiris sound mixed with a dream theater influence. That whole dream theater sound came from jasons influence for sure, and now that hes gone, I dont hear it. A good example is the shaping the masterpiece solo.


----------



## Joose

Imaginary Condition, Illusionist, Source Field and Vengeance... I just keep listening those 4 over and over. I don't normally learn how to play BoO songs, I just listen. But I'm wanting to learn some of this album, for sure. Sounds fun to play.


----------



## nikolazjalic

upon relistening, I just noticed that every song minus vengeance and exhilarate all start with chugs and the joey sturgis reverse snares are so overused. The first half of this album is so rise-record core and the second half is just barely better.. I didn't like the discovery at first either so maybe it'll end up growing on me, but ugh..



allshallperishfan said:


> i think that this album is really missing some of those leads jason added. The aspect of the discovery I really enjoyed was the born of osiris sound mixed with a dream theater influence. That whole dream theater sound came from jasons influence for sure, and now that hes gone, I dont hear it. A good example is the shaping the masterpiece solo.



I always sided with Lee and Cameron on this whole debate but I think you're right. If you took out all of Jason's leads, the chugging would be much more prominent on the Discovery; it would be as equally chuggy as this new one. I still think Lee and Cameron are largely responsible for the overall sound and they have mad potential but it just wasn't represented well on this album. Most of BoO's greatest songs are sub 3-4 minutes and I feel like after that point they get too repetitive and bland. 

I agree that they should have went with an EP instead.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## Dan

^ 

I'll check this out once it's released in the UK. BoO have always been a band where i kinda dig one or two songs per album. I just kinda feel there's always something lacking with everything they do.


----------



## Hybrid138

Sorry if it's already been said but how are you guys listening to the new album? Is there a stream out there. The album comes out tomorrow...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hybrid138 said:


> Sorry if it's already been said but how are you guys listening to the new album? Is there a stream out there. The album comes out tomorrow...



It's on Spotify.


----------



## otop

The album was alright, some great gems eclipsed by long drawn out segments of chugging on a guitar tone that was thin and scratchy. Personally I thought that a Higher Place had the most memorable melodies and unique rhythmic sections.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fat-Elf said:


> It's on Spotify.



Did it just get taken down? I just checked and it's not there


----------



## Jake

I'm seeing a lot of hate for the new album and im just over here enjoying it lol oh well I dig it.


----------



## Housty00

Yeah, so this is a thing now.


----------



## Tyler

I love the responses on their facebook xD 
*"The new Osiris album "Tomorrow We Call Richardson and Apologize". The guitar has disappeared in the new album."*


----------



## Fat-Elf

spawnofthesith said:


> Did it just get taken down? I just checked and it's not there



Still there. I guess it's exclusive to Europe.


----------



## Joose

So, I just read there's an instrumental bonus track called "Hydr&#8710;". Where will that be sold? It's not listed as a track on my pre-order.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Listening now, on track 5. I like it so far! Exhilarate will be an "always skip" track though. Those vocals are horrendous...


----------



## metalstrike

Tyler said:


> I love the responses on their facebook xD
> *"The new Osiris album "Tomorrow We Call Richardson and Apologize". The guitar has disappeared in the new album."*




Very true

I didn't care for this band at all before "The Discovery" (which was pretty good) and this new album will make me go back to not caring about them. Jason made this band listenable for me.


----------



## sakeido

It kinda blows my mind just how bad this album is.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Joose said:


> Imaginary Condition, Illusionist, Source Field and Vengeance... I just keep listening those 4 over and over.





Yeah these last four tracks are definitely the highlight of the album. The new BoO I was hoping for is contained in those


----------



## Joose

I fcuking love this album, minus Exhilarate. 

As a whole, I enjoy it more than any other BoO album. Works for me.


----------



## teamSKDM

so the music video looks like wait and bleed to me. anyone else?


----------



## zuzek

Wow, I think most of us were relatively prepared to be listening to a poor effort of an album, but it still manages to surprise me how big of a [email protected]#% it is. It's like they took nearly everything that worked on 'The Discovery' and went "NOPE!". Between the actual content, the lolbad album title (it still makes me giggle.. the ridiculous little triangles replacing a's are very cutesy too!) and the lack of anything that resembles A Solution or The Omniscient I think I'll skip buying this one and not visit the stream again. What a shot in the foot this one is for BoO.


----------



## anomynous

That Lee McKinney pic above had something wrong with it, but I can't put my finger on it....








Fixed it.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Sumerian uploaded all the songs off the album, minus hydra unfortunately, but they are now being advertised alongside stray from the path, asking alexandria, evan brewer and city in the sea rather than veil, periphery, and the other good bands on that label. I know they've said in the past that they don't have full creative control so it's possible that Sumerian is trying to turn them into a more marketable band; Lee and Cameron have written some solid music before Jason was around so I refuse to believe that his departure was the sole reason for this change.

On another note, some of the tracks are growing on me more now but I still find the first half of the album very generic and un-listenable


----------



## abandonist

zuzek said:


> little triangles replacing a's



They're the Greek letter for Delta.

Frattastic!


----------



## AdenM

My rundown track by track of the album based on first/second impressions, I hope I don't come across to pretentious lol.

Machine - pretty good intro/crowd pumper song, I enjoy the sweeps and Egyptian style riffing behind the chugs.
Divergency - EH. 
Mindful - I thought I was listening to Lil Wayne for the first couple seconds, but not bad.
Exhilarate - Sounds like Asking Alexandria trying to replicate The Discovery/Periphery II.
Absolution - ^^See Mindful/Exhilarate. Riffing towards the middle and on is not bad doe.
The Origin - Finally a ray of ****ing light after those last three songs. Megusta
Aeon III - Still going strong, pretty awesome track. Very good stuff.
Imaginary Condition - Started off as kind of a miss, but a solid song. Dope stuff.
Illusionist - Amazing. I started with this song (listened about three times) and then went back through, which was a bad decision lol. Expectations =\= Reality memepic here.
Source Field - The guitarless runs with bass, drums and keys are very refreshing. Very fresh song and some sexy riffage as well.
Vengeance - Very evil/symphonic sounding stuff. Probably my favorite after Illusionist. Reminds me of the theatrical sound the Faceless had on Autotheism with the orchestral parts. Awesome song... if the horrific salsa pop meets dubstep outro didn't destroy most of its potential.

IMO, I think this is a very mediocre album. It probably would have been best like people said, as an EP with Divergency through Absolution removed, lol. I for one don't think that Jason leaving had a huge effect on the band's overall sound; not only have I seen them live without Jason, but Cam and Lee are both incredible song writers and musicians. IIRC Lee said that this album would be more streamlined/focused on songwriting rather than moving parts, and they achieved that, but I think the dynamic song structure and more varied riffing made BoO unique and interesting to listen to (i.e. new style is boring). I also get the feeling that their six string songs are less technical and intriguing than their seven string songs. I'd give it 6.5/10. I was going to buy the whole album, but I'll probably just buy the tracks I like of Itunes.


----------



## Joose

I wonder what kind of instrumental Hydra is. I hope heavy, not all keyboard and electronics.


----------



## bouVIP

Housty00 said:


> Yeah, so this is a thing now.




David's hair


----------



## spawnofthesith

The bass track of Machine is pretty hilarious, I can't lie


----------



## brutalwizard

I dig the last half of the album alot. Other stuff is good but not mindblowing.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Anyone else listening with Spotify? Seems like they mixed Exhilarate and Absolution. 

But overally, I think this is their worst album. Yes, even worse than A Higher Place (I actually really like that album). The whole "keyboard lead/guitar playing 000-000-000-000" thing would maybe work in one song but if the whole album is nothing else than that then it gets boring so fast. I hardly could even finish the album last night as it just felt like one song repeat. I really miss the riffage of The New Reign and the dynamicity of The Discovery.


----------



## Addison90

The new album is a great album by rise records standards


----------



## MikeH

bouVIP said:


> David's hair



....is awesome.


----------



## Joose

MikeH said:


> ....is awesome.



I agree.

But, this is a site where people find anything bad they can to say about a band.

"Omg too many opens!". So fcuking what? So if they replaced some of those opens with other frets it would be better? Screw that, it SOUNDS GOOD. Fcuk that "technicality>taste" bullshit.

I'm quite enjoying having another "A Higher Place" type album, which is exactly what this is, but with better chugging. If you honestly thought it was going to be like The Discovery, you're a massive moron. I hear plenty of little riffs similar to The Discovery; but when people talk about that album's sound, what they really mean is Jason Richardson. If you want to hear him, go listen to Chelsea Grin. If you don't like CG and you don't like Richardson-less BoO, then gtfo, nobody cares about your need for technical bits.

Did they take a step back? In technicality, yes. And I'm glad for that. The metal world doesn't need another overly-technical, "can't headbang, too busy" band.


----------



## Joose

Anthony said:


> wassup fam I'm fanboying the .... out to this cd



You're not a fanboy if you like it. That's just what people who think they're better than everyone who likes something that they don't will call you.

True fanboys are a pretty rare thing. As most people will just say they don't like something.

Douchebags who call people fanboys though, they are not so rare.


----------



## zuzek

Joose said:


> I hear plenty of little riffs similar to The Discovery; but when people talk about that album's sound, what they really mean is Jason Richardson.



I'll be perfectly honest with you dude.. I usually find myself disagreeing with pretty much everything you post hard enough to facepalm myself backwards into the space-time continuum (no hate intended, it ends up that way!), but this is so spot on. I now realize that is exactly why I like The Discovery (aside from the two genius ambient tracks.. where did that sound go?!). Going back to The Discovery and paying actual attention to the chugging, the songwriting is not all that next-level compared to this new record. It just uses guitars as the main tool for layering and melodies, while that role is often taken on by the keyboards here.

Thanks !


----------



## bouVIP

Joose said:


> I agree.
> 
> But, this is a site where people find anything bad they can to say about a band.



I hope that's not directed at my comment in any way. Generally speaking though I do like the album. I just thought his hair was getting crazy...


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its growing on me a lot after a few listens. Still finding it a bit to cluttered with vocals/keys & drum effects though.


----------



## Joose

bouVIP said:


> I hope that's not directed at my comment in any way. Generally speaking though I do like the album. I just thought his hair was getting crazy...



Lol no. I see how you would take it as directed toward your comment though. Probably should have specified. 

I hope more people get into the album. It really bothers me how much shit talking is going on. Jason Richardson left awhile ago, of course it wasn't going to sound like The Discovery!

"Rise Records" is being thrown around way too much too. Yes, Exhilarate is pretty dislikable due to its general sound and tempo, but there is no Rise Records band writing an album like this, now or ever. 

It'll grow on people, and the people who hate it will get bored with shitting all over it soon enough. 





zuzek said:


> I'll be perfectly honest with you dude.. I usually find myself disagreeing with pretty much everything you post hard enough to facepalm myself backwards into the space-time continuum (no hate intended, it ends up that way!), but this is so spot on. I now realize that is exactly why I like The Discovery (aside from the two genius ambient tracks.. where did that sound go?!). Going back to The Discovery and paying actual attention to the chugging, the songwriting is not all that next-level compared to this new record. It just uses guitars as the main tool for layering and melodies, while that role is often taken on by the keyboards here.
> 
> Thanks !



I lol'd so hard at that first part. 

But glad you agree! I think a lot of the recent posts in this thread should have things like "sucks" replaced with "isn't the same without Richardson".


----------



## NovaReaper

you're a giant blubbering vagina and the album sucks and i hope i get banned forever

*mod edit: happy to oblige*


----------



## Nick6505djent

teamSKDM said:


> so the music video looks like wait and bleed to me. anyone else?


 Yessss that's exactly what I thought when Ronnie went "so let's ....ing go wild for it." hahaha


----------



## Jonathan20022

Joose you're getting way too riled up over this, it's a weak album. Yeah I can probably force myself to listen to it and get the melodies stuck in my head enough to listen to it enjoyably. But then again I could do that for quite a few other artists and bands and force myself into it but what's the point?

It doesn't suck, but it's not good either. Its not blatant hate, it's a clear observation. The guitars are INCREDIBLY uninteresting and most times the riffs barely flow, it's a guitar centered forum so of course we're going to care about the guitar portion of an album.

Coming from a guy who feels the same way about A Higher Place, you'll just have to agree to disagree with me and the others with differing opinions. There's no need to get defensive and argumentative with people who won't agree with you, people like that stick to Youtube and Facebook.


----------



## Joose

I certainly agree to disagree. Too riled up? Maybe, my bad if anyone else agrees. Guess I just don't like a band getting ripped on for something they worked hard on, just because it's not what they expected. If that makes sense.

Anyway, it's an 8.5/10 for me. Exhilarate takes away a whole point though, I'll admit.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Joose said:


> I certainly agree to disagree. Too riled up? Maybe, my bad if anyone else agrees. Guess I just don't like a band getting ripped on for something they worked hard on, just because it's not what they expected. If that makes sense.
> 
> Anyway, it's an 8.5/10 for me. Exhilarate takes away a whole point though, I'll admit.



I definitely hear ya on that, which pre order bundle did you get btw?


----------



## Joose

Jonathan20022 said:


> I definitely hear ya on that, which pre order bundle did you get btw?



I don't remember what # it was. But it's the one with the Machine shirt.


----------



## Shibble

so I've decided to listened to the album again a bit more intensely and bar Absolution, Mindful and Exhilerate I actually really like the album.
It doesn't compare to The Discovery for me but to be honest it's not like the past album doesn't exist any more, it's some new content but regardless of what they released I'm quite certain that their 2011 release was always going to be their magnum opus for me.

Some of the concepts in songs like The Illusionist / Source Field have been really well received, I think half of the disappointment long time BoO fans have had has been with the first three tracks I mentioned and what it may mean for the future direction they may possibly pursue.


----------



## Hybrid138

Can anyone confirm if that is actually the bass track... I mean, I understand why they would make it sound that way but some of the playing is kinda bad too...


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I like machine and divergency
not so much the middle tracks
last 4 or so take the cake.

for the most part, I wanted more- bigger ideas, bigger riffs....but I get it. Lee is an awesome guitarist regardless, just wanted some more creativity on that front

as of now it still sounds like one song on repeat, I'll be listening to this one for working out or trying to pump myself up, but that's it


----------



## whatupitsjoe

I like machine and divergency
not so much the middle tracks
last 4 or so take the cake.

for the most part, I wanted more- bigger ideas, bigger riffs....but I get it. Lee is an awesome guitarist regardless, just wanted some more creativity on that front

as of now it still sounds like one song on repeat, I'll be listening to this one for working out or trying to pump myself up, but that's it


----------



## Fat-Elf

Man, I must have the weirdest taste as I think Mindful, Exhilarate and Absolution are the only listenable songs on the album. Absolution being the best except I really don't like that other half of it. It's just way too abrupt compared to for example the latter half of Regenerate. Man, Regenerate sounds better than ever after this new album..


----------



## wookie606

I love this new album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Now that the album is settling in more I'm finding a lot of tasty guitar parts. The leads in Exhilarate and Illusionist are awesome! This album is definitely a grower. 

I made a cover of the solo in Exhilarate. One of Lee's best IMO.


Uploaded a Guitar tab below for my SS.org bros


----------



## Joose

I need to learn the leads in Vengeance. I know they probably aren't very difficult, but since I'm more of a rhythm guitarist, they're gonna take a bit of work to play smoothly.

Edit: Also, my friend just bought his copy at Best Buy, mine's not here yet. But it would appear my leaked copy mixed up a couple song names, I love Exhilarate, it's (apparently) Absolution that I could do without for the most part. Since when are downloads not 100% accurate?? 

I want my shirt, damnit. My pre-orders are usually here a day early, mail's already been through today. Never ordered from MerchConnection before though, I don't think.


----------



## zao_89

Anyone know if this clip made it into the album? I haven't noticed it in a couple listens through, but I might not have been paying enough attention.

Audiour - Share Audio, Simply


----------



## gamber

its funny how significant the lack of jasons playing is. Im not digging the album at all, the intros to most of the songs are drawn out and plain boring


----------



## Joose

zao_89 said:


> Anyone know if this clip made it into the album? I haven't noticed it in a couple listens through, but I might not have been paying enough attention.
> 
> Audiour - Share Audio, Simply





Source Field

One of my favorites. Knew it was going to be, because of that clip.


----------



## Housty00

Joose said:


> Source Field
> 
> One of my favorites. Knew it was going to be, because of that clip.



I listened to this on repeat for months. I knew this song would be awesome. I just wish the final version was less "packed" and more stuttery, I dont know how to explain it.

DAT' AUTISM GROOVE THO


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer

Just listened to "mindful". that intro...

no. just no.


----------



## ayaotd

I have not listened through the whole album yet. I'm halfway through. It is lacking some of the riff work from previous albums. The album is very synth heavy, clean vocals are kind of different.


----------



## teamSKDM

Theres a sickening amount of parts that sound like design the skyline, especially in their synth parts,intro to mindful for example. what are they, techno dance rave core now? 
this album is barely metal. and anyone notice how incredibly low the drums are in the mix? theres some times when i cant even hear them at all.


----------



## NovaReaper

^none of their albums were ever anything close to metal.


----------



## ayaotd

^ Forget how "metal" their old stuff was. I feel like their old riffs more enjoyable. I still have to give the album a second listen.


----------



## Joose

NovaReaper said:


> ^none of their albums were ever anything close to metal.



That's absolutely and utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

TIBrent said:


> No more dubstep! sheesh, BOO is starting to sound like just another rise records band with low chugs, hit-replaced drums, melodyned everything & a lot of electro-garbage (ie dubstep) on top that has no place in 'metal'. (just my two cents)



Sturgis man......Sturgis.....his influence on the album in undeniable. The overuse of electronica elements...

This is almost as bad as Oceano using electronica elements and clean vocals now.....  (I expected that shit back when they used to work with Sturgis...)


----------



## NovaReaper

Joose said:


> That's absolutely and utterly ridiculous.



is it though?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I'm thinking about shaving the sides of my head so I can look like Lee in the "Machine" video...


----------



## Joose

NovaReaper said:


> is it though?



Yes. Yes, it is.



drjeffreyodweyer said:


> Just listened to "mindful". that intro...
> 
> no. just no.



I like it. It reminds me of Rammstein a little.


----------



## Tree

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Sturgis man......Sturgis.....his influence on the album in undeniable. The overuse of electronica elements...
> 
> This is almost as bad as Oceano using electronica elements and clean vocals now.....  (I expected that shit back when they used to work with Sturgis...)



As stated before, he only mixed and mastered the album. He played no role in producing AFAIK. Though, Nick is very heavily influenced by Joey, so I guess you _could_ say that he had an influence 

Honestly, I didn't even want to like the album after hearing Machine for the first time, but honestly, I love it (save for Divergency, Mindful, Exhilirate, and Aeon III). I think it's a good representation of what TNR would have sounded like if they had as much experience as they do now, back then.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I think it is an okayish album. It's something to listen whilst driving and in between breaks of BTBAM and Rush. 

Respect anything that is done by fellow musicians, whether you like or not  


/Flameshield engage


----------



## Riffer




----------



## allshallperishfan

I saw Cam comment on Facebook saying " I wrote Vengeance, Source Field, Imaginary Condition, The Origin and Absolution" 

hahah so basically cam wrote all the sick songs (except illusionist) So lee gotta step up his game


----------



## anomynous

Listening to the album for the second time.


Mindful and Exhilarate...........no. NO


----------



## thebass444

My first two listens through the album I wasn't really enjoying it anywhere near as much as I enjoyed The Discovery and A Higher Place (I really loved this album and I don't understand why they don't play more of it live).

Tried listening a third time today... still not enjoying it too much. I'll try again once more, but I really don't want myself to force myself to like the whole thing. Nonetheless there are three or four songs I would put on a playlist that I often listen to.


----------



## Joose

allshallperishfan said:


> I saw Cam comment on Facebook saying " I wrote Vengeance, Source Field, Imaginary Condition, The Origin and Absolution"
> 
> hahah so basically cam wrote all the sick songs (except illusionist) So lee gotta step up his game



Exhilarate has some pretty sick riffing. I'm finding I put it on that track more than the rest; today at least. Who knows what it will be tomorrow.




anomynous said:


> Listening to the album for the second time.
> 
> 
> Mindful and Exhilarate...........no. NO



Sure you don't mean Mindful and Absolution? I still don't have my hard copy, but it seems the leak mixed Exhilarate and Absolution up. Exhilarate is fcuking sweet. Absolution, I could really do without the upbeat, "After The Burial Rareform-era" happy riffing. As for Mindful... I rock that track a lot too. I think it's great.

I should go back and edit my posts where I ripped on Absolution, but kept calling it Exhilarate. If only I knew!


----------



## abandonist

Bunch of sneakers and sunglasses.

That white ............ has dreads, which is ALWAYS immediate alarm bells.


----------



## anomynous

Joose said:


> Sure you don't mean Mindful and Absolution? I still don't have my hard copy, but it seems the leak mixed Exhilarate and Absolution up. Exhilarate is fcuking sweet. Absolution, I could really do without the upbeat, "After The Burial Rareform-era" happy riffing. As for Mindful... I rock that track a lot too. I think it's great.
> 
> I should go back and edit my posts where I ripped on Absolution, but kept calling it Exhilarate. If only I knew!



Mine appears to be correct.






Both of them have the awful clean-ish singing. It sounds kinda alright on Exhilarate, but Mindful...........


----------



## Joose

I don't mind the "need to take a step back" parts on Exhilarate, and I think I've been too busy headbanging to Mindful to notice the singing. Honestly can't hear it in my head.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

The clean singing is the only thing that kept my interest up for the album. Glad it did since the last few songs are way better than the first few.


----------



## heregoesnothing

I think this album is a grower for me.


----------



## Rick

abandonist said:


> Bunch of sneakers and sunglasses.
> 
> That white ............ has dreads, which is ALWAYS immediate alarm bells.



Yeah, because hairstyles are sooooooooo important in metal.


----------



## bhakan

I think the album is OK. It isn't as good as the Discovery, but it isn't bad. I like the clean singing, and there are a couple really good songs (The Illusionist for example), and a couple songs that are pretty meh.


----------



## Joose

abandonist said:


> Bunch of sneakers and sunglasses.
> 
> That white ............ has dreads, which is ALWAYS immediate alarm bells.



You know, I'm really not sure what you're about. Almost everything you post teeters on the edge of moronic and trolling. Dunno which it is. I think this particular post leans more toward the trolling side.



Edit: Also, I was hanging out with a friend of mine last night and he was talking about, in his opinion, the lack of structure this album has. I disagree, very much. But then he switched his iPod over to Norma Jean. Ok...?


----------



## Black Mamba

abandonist said:


> Bunch of sneakers and sunglasses.
> 
> That white ............ has dreads, which is ALWAYS immediate alarm bells.


 
How does David's hair affect you in any way?


----------



## MikeH

abandonist said:


> Bunch of sneakers and sunglasses.
> 
> That white ............ has dreads, which is ALWAYS immediate alarm bells.



Just shut the hell up.

OT: I still haven't listened to the album. Trying to avoid any torrenting as of late, so I have to buy a few albums tomorrow. I have a feeling it's way less bad than everyone is making it out to be. Negative hype for the sake of edginess.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

MikeH said:


> Just shut the hell up.
> 
> OT: I still haven't listened to the album. Trying to avoid any torrenting as of late, so I have to buy a few albums tomorrow. _*I have a feeling it's way less bad than everyone is making it out to be.*_ Negative hype for the sake of edginess.



Much much less.

EDIT: It's not the greatest, at all. I feel as if The Discovery spoiled us guitar oriented listeners a LOT, which then made this CD a sort of disappointment as far as that is concerned.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Yeah, I'm really digging it.


----------



## Joose

Yep. Like I said earlier on, it won't be long until the people who don't like it will have made all their posts; leaving the thread for those of us who really like it.

I've listened to it, start to finish, 6 times now; with many 2 or 3 song bursts on short drives. But I think I can honestly say that Exhilarate has some of the best riffing I've heard from BoO. And Vengeance just tries to break my neck, love it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Listening to this album on repeat all day today. Divergency, Aeon III, illusionist and Imaginary Condition are my fav songs at the moment. Wish my pre-order would hurry up so I can see the booklet.

Also learned this last night. Its got such a Necrophagist vibe to it. Tab uploaded below for anyone who wants to learn it.


----------



## nikolazjalic

Captain Butterscotch said:


> It's not the greatest, at all. I feel as if The Discovery spoiled us guitar oriented listeners a LOT, which then made this CD a sort of disappointment as far as that is concerned.



This. I gave it some shit earlier in this thread but it's really not that bad; although considering their progression from TNR to the Discovery, I expected more from these guys. I'm sure this was also the case for most others who are hating on it. I still think that the first half is kinda generic for BoO but the second half of the album isn't bad at all. I've actually been spinning it quite a bit while working out and driving. It's simpler but I can still jam to it while not giving it my full attention.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I hated everything I listened to yesterday but after reading this thread I gave it another shot. Source Field is groovy as .... and the rest of the album isn't too bad either. It's not a masterpiece but I don't find it any more or less boring than anything else they've done


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

nikolazjalic said:


> considering their progression from TNR to the Discovery, I expected more from these guys.



This seems to be the common theme among those who dislike the album, so I have to ask: expected more of what? Complex riffing? I can understand why people would be a bit surprised at the guitar work given that it's pretty minimal and rhythmic relative to BoO's previous material, but I feel like people who call the album generic or bad based solely on the minimal guitar work aren't really seeing the bigger picture, and probably haven't seen the bigger picture since The Discovery. Everything on this album serves only to create an atmosphere - the heavily rhythmic guitar work, the layered vocals, the non-obtrusive drums, the over the top synths, etc. - and I think it's succeeded in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Joose

Narrillnezzurh said:


> This seems to be the common theme among those who dislike the album, so I have to ask: expected more of what? Complex riffing? I can understand why people would be a bit surprised at the guitar work given that it's pretty minimal and rhythmic relative to BoO's previous material, but I feel like people who call the album generic or bad based solely on the minimal guitar work aren't really seeing the bigger picture, and probably haven't seen the bigger picture since The Discovery. Everything on this album serves only to create an atmosphere - the heavily rhythmic guitar work, the layered vocals, the non-obtrusive drums, the over the top synths, etc. - and I think it's succeeded in spectacular fashion.



This, on many levels.


----------



## Rick

I'm still waiting for my order from Merch Connection.


----------



## Pooluke41

Narrillnezzurh said:


> Everything on this album serves only to create an atmosphere



You could say that about any album though: you could say that about the most generic mindnumbingly brain-necrosis inducing album ever made, you know, I'm sure most of you (with the exception of a small, small minority) would just hate on the newest one direction album or some other pop group's album, but we could easily just counter any hate with "Everything on this album serves only to create an atmosphere". It doesn't make the album good in the eyes of the target audience (or at least vast majority of target audience). It's perfectly fine if you like it, I'm not going to berate you for enjoying something, but the vast majority of the people in this thread don't enjoy the album because it is completely different from their last album, it's a step down from the last album in terms of originality - yes The Discovery obviously wasn't the shining pinacle of originality that all bands should suckle from and be influenced by - but it was definitely them moving forwards and maturing as artists. The new album however is a complete step backwards, it's fallen into this niche of metal/deathcore that's formulaic and quite incestous (in terms of music, not the band members ). It seems to be pandering towards the trendhopping brootz kid who has a worrying fetish for breakdowns and a love for self-castrating skinny jeans that labels like Rise Records loooove to attract and molest with their selection of genericore artists.

Seriously, listen to The Discovery and tell me that the same passion and effort that went into that album is in the new album. The discovery may have been a bit of a chugfest at times, but you can tell that the band slaved over it and truly cared.



and to anyone who wants to neg me, I'll do this while I read your neg rep







(yes I will be naked)




EDIT: ((and I guess I'll do that to anyone that reps me too))


----------



## JEngelking

Rick said:


> I'm still waiting for my order from Merch Connection.



My Periphery 2 pre-order was about three days late, if that helps at all. Hopefully these pre-orders don't turn like the Altered State pre-orders.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Pooluke41 said:


> You could say that about any album though



You really can't, and I find it pretty upsetting that you presume to be in a position to determine whether the band cares about their work. Who are you to say something like that, and who are you to proclaim the album "a complete step backwards"? I'm sorry that you can't hear the album the way others hear it, but that doesn't give you the right to be arrogant and condescending towards both the band and those of us who actually enjoy the album.


----------



## Pooluke41

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I'm sorry that you can't hear the album the way others hear it, but that doesn't give you the right to be arrogant and condescending towards both the band and those of us who actually enjoy the album.



I'm not trying to be arrogant and condescending, I'm trying to speak for those that don't like the album and are being met with responses of "oh my goood edgy bandwagon hater!11".



Narrillnezzurh said:


> and I find it pretty upsetting that you presume to be in a position to determine whether the band cares about their work.



I don't presume that I am an omniscient being who knows how much a band cares about their work, but to me, personally, as someone who listens to music, it feels like that to me. Music is a vast and incredibly subjective world, people will always interpret work differently, getting upset because people don't see something the same way as you is an utter waste of time, people will always see things differently to you and will always have a different opinion, get over it. I personally don't care if you enjoy the album, enjoy it, it's of no relevance or importance to me if someone enjoys/dislikes the album or even has an opinion on it.



Narrillnezzurh said:


> I'm sorry that you can't hear the album the way others hear it



I really could just throw that back at you.


and here's a gif of a black dude doing the robot.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Pooluke41 said:


> I'm not trying to be arrogant and condescending, I'm trying to speak for those that don't like the album and are being met with responses of "oh my goood edgy bandwagon hater!11".



I'm sure that's exactly what you're trying to do, but you're coming off as though the new album is unquestionably generic, mass-produced garbage deathcore, and that insinuates that everyone who enjoys it is a "trendhopping brootz kid." I mean, you literally say 'It's fine if you like it, but it's unoriginal and generic.' Can you not see how that's mildly condescending to the people you're referring to?



Pooluke41 said:


> I really could just throw that back at you.



You could, but if nitpicky semantic debates aren't your thing I would advise you not to.


----------



## Pooluke41

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I'm sure that's exactly what you're trying to do, but you're coming off as though the new album is unquestionably generic, mass-produced garbage deathcore, and that insinuates that everyone who enjoys it is a "trendhopping brootz kid." I mean, you literally say 'It's fine if you like it, but it's unoriginal and generic.' Can you not see how that's mildly condescending to the people you're referring to?



I'm trying to say that: 'It's fine that you like it, but to us that don't enjoy it, it seems to be a step back/incesous cousin of their previous album and that it seems to be more akin to something on Rise Records rather than BoO.'

I may come off as condescending, but I'm british and I love dancing gifs, that's basically the definition of condescending.

but if you wanna put this behind us, I am more than willing to share gifs of black, white and hispanic people dancing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

MOVE ON

This album isn't worth the controversy, it's not at the level that Discovery is and that's a fact. Not because I'm a guitarist who loves riffs and solos all over the place, but as a musician. TWDA is in every sense of the word a big step down sans for the latter half of the album, everything after The Origin is completely fine by me but still not at the same level as anything on The Discovery, or even TNR for that matter.

Regenerate/Devastate/Ascension/Dissimulation/Two Worlds of Design were the main reasons why I loved their previous efforts. The first two being my favorites, as a whole it was a cohesive album that I LOVED to listen to from front to back.

This album doesn't give me the same reaction and desire to enjoy from start to finish, call me a hater if you want and if that makes any of you feel better. The Discover > TWDA.

FFS, some of you just need to accept the fact that others don't agree with you and let it the hell go. This kind of discussion is literally something off of a Facebook discussion where someone states their opinion and gets told they're wrong for their *OPINION*. Think about that.

Narrillnezzurh, you want to know what I personally expected? The same maturity in the song writing as featured in The Discovery. They had NO songs on that album that were even on the same level as Machine and it's purpose. It's a single, and that's what it's purpose clearly was, same with Divergency. 

Personally I STILL think Follow the Signs was the worst song on that record and that was their single representing the album. In it's own right it's an incredible song with great writing and very tasteful synth parts along with a BALANCED mix. Maybe it was Richardson's input, maybe it wasn't we will literally NEVER know.

And Joose those guys are totally trolling haha, that one dude is literally begging to be banned for some reason haha.


----------



## Stangstag

I think, the only people that are disappointed with this album are the people who expected it to be like the discovery. Jason Richardson obviously had a very big influence on the discovery, and once he was kicked out of the band I kind of knew what to expect for the new album. I did not expect this new album to sound like the discovery, and it doesn't. I was expecting something more like The New Reign, which is what we got. 
That being said, I love this album.


----------



## Joose

Relevant time to post what Mr McKinney posted on Facebook a little while ago.



> Lately no matter what metal bands page I'm on it's their fans complaining to them about one thing or the next. Since when is everyone a pissy critic?
> 
> Enjoy music for what it is. If you don't like it, move on to the next  Not everything has to turn into a battle or a debate! Not sure when everyone decided they had to go public anytime they don't like or agree with every decision a band makes... The metal community seems a little cranky lately.







Rick said:


> I'm still waiting for my order from Merch Connection.



Me too. Pretty sure this is my first order from them. Honestly don't remember if I pre-ordered P2 or not. Either way, they haven't failed to live up to all the complaints! Bastards.


----------



## TomTom8theworld

i wish boo did something more with their rhythm guitar though, the chugging gets a bit boring. other than that i'm enjoying what i've listened to from the new album, theres some pretty nice sweeping tbf.


----------



## Joose

So, has anyone heard Hydr&#8710;?

I've only seen a couple sites that even list it. "Instrumental Bonus Track". Will it be on my hard copy, whenever I receive it? For another country? Not a real song? Lol.


----------



## DVRP

The only song I remotely found to sound like The Discovery was Illusionist. And it's only a few little things that make it that way for me personally. That said...I like that song....that song only. 

I still want to see them live and would support them that way, but they never come to Vancouver so


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Joose, you need to be a little bit more clear. Do you like this new CD or not?


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Jonathan20022 said:


> This kind of discussion is literally something off of a Facebook discussion where someone states their opinion and gets told they're wrong for their *OPINION*. Think about that.



Wait for it...



Jonathan20022 said:


> it's not at the level that Discovery is and that's a fact.



Take another look at yourself.


----------



## Joose

^   




Captain Butterscotch said:


> Joose, you need to be a little bit more clear. Do you like this new CD or not?



Nope. :


But in reality, it is easily my favorite BoO album.


----------



## gordonbombay

Narrillnezzurh said:


> Everything on this album serves only to create an atmosphere - the heavily rhythmic guitar work, the layered vocals, the non-obtrusive drums, the over the top synths, etc. - and I think it's succeeded in spectacular fashion.




So, I have had a complete change of heart about this album. As I have said since the first single came out, I thought it was bland, boring and simplistic. I was bummed since I was expecting the next evolution from Discovery. However, after listening to this on my way to work this last week I have found that it is a very fun album. The synths absolutely create the layers changes that propel the song forward. I love it for what it is. It isn't Discovery 2. It is almost a party metal album that is light and fun. Something I didn't even know that I wanted. 

The most interesting thing to me is the bit about Cameron writing all the songs that are more diverse riff wise. I wonder what the dynamic was when choosing songs within the band or what their thoughts are about the more simplistic vs the more steamlined.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Joose said:


> Relevant time to post what Mr McKinney posted on Facebook a little while ago.
> 
> Me too. Pretty sure this is my first order from them. Honestly don't remember if I pre-ordered P2 or not. Either way, they haven't failed to live up to all the complaints! Bastards.



i'd say to Lee: way to blame the fans. often times i can't find a negative thread here all day, while other days it's the complete opposite. learn to take criticism better. as (i believe it was) Bill Maher said recently- when you post something online, wait a while before reading the comments. most of the shitstorm crazies vent in the beginning, and then the more thought-out comments come after that. that's when you can get a more realistic idea of what the reception was for what you posted/did/said. if people are still giving the album a thumbs down in a few weeks then i'd start reading instead of rolling your eyes.

so when you get criticism, it's best to just read it and think about it, but stay silent. when you get praise feel free to talk about it, and it's up to you if you'll analyze what people have to say about it. but don't act like when there's criticism then the listeners are dumb, but when they love it OH THEN they're AWESOME...



edit: to be clear, as an artist you can do whatever you want, but if you start complaining about people's reactions then you're just making yourself look bad, and only further damage the rep you might have built in the eyes of those fans. it's like even when someone posts those cryptic messages on facebook "im just going to ignore all the haters!" and that sort of thing, they are ALREADY reacting to aforementioned hate. just don't react at all. make it seem like it had no affect on you. that's how you maintain respect in the eyes of both the fans AND the critics.

/3cents


----------



## zuzek

goherpsNderp said:


> so when you get criticism, it's best to just read it and think about it, but stay silent. when you get praise feel free to talk about it, and it's up to you if you'll analyze what people have to say about it. but don't act like when there's criticism then the listeners are dumb, but when they love it OH THEN they're AWESOME...



This so _so_ much. There's little more annoying than fans feeling they have to defend their favorite band because someone said they didn't feel or like the album in a Facebook comment. Some bands can't handle it and delete those comments, others respond and often lash back, be it veiled or directly. Music is emotion, so it's subjective. When you as an artist can't handle the fact that people don't or might not like your product, then you've chosen the wrong industry my friend. Barring trolls and obviously destructive and negative people aside, I really see zero issues with a fan saying he doesn't like the new music and why. Why would that make a fan no longer a fan? It's ridiculously ignorant reasoning that boggles my mind. So why the need to respond in Lee's fashion? To me _this_ is the problem of the false sense of entitlement that artists and listeners both have bolstered in the internet era; it's not about having the rigid expectations that people usually refer to. That's just being woefully gullible. I haven't read how much of destructive negativity BoO has received on the album so Lee might have a point in part of his message, but it's also simply too obviously part being butthurt. I have to then ask, if you made the music with the only goal of making what you want.. why would *anyone's* opinion but your own matter enough to respond like this?

The same type of 'defense' has cropped up in this thread in multiple post and I'm not going to quote them all. Dudes and dudettes, some people really just don't dig the new music. That doesn't mean you have to put them in a little corner of 'negative hype' and 'being edgy' as if they are ushering some desperate cry for attention. Some people are just very disappointed (i.e. me). Some people are very happy. What else is new?


----------



## JosephAOI

So, second listen in, I have a decent grasp of the album. I think the criticsm comes mainly from the fact that The Discovery was simply just _too good_. Because as I listen through this album, I notice there's nothing bad. It's all sick stuff, definitely worthy of the BOO name. It's just not as incredibly mind-blowing as The Discovery. And that's not something to blame the BOO dudes about, The Discovery is DEFINITELY a hard album to live up to and top. I feel like they tried their best and really pulled together some great material here. While I also agree that The Discovery is pretty much untouchable, this album is a step above most other bands these days.

Illusionist, Mindful, Exhilarate, Source Field, and Vengeance are my jams right now. The crazy shred in Illusionist is sick as anything and the salsa outro in Vengeance. Wow. Unexpected. But _*SO GOOD*_.

Hopefully my bud and I are roadtripping up to Chicago to see them with Periphery, Dead Letter Circus, and Twelve Foot Ninja in November and I can catch up with Lee and Ronnie and everyone again. Gonna be a sick show for sure!


----------



## Joose

^Add "Imaginary Condition" to that list and you have my absolute favorites. 

I figured out the patterns in Vengeance, but I simply cannot (yet) play that cleanly. Or I'm doing it wrong. Really only started moving into leads last year, after 14 years of rhythm lol. For all I know they aren't sweeps at all.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Narrillnezzurh said:


> Wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Take another look at yourself.





My bad I goof'd haha, either way my point still stands. The Discovery is in it's entirety more wholesome, interesting, and entertaining to listen to than TWDA. If you disagree and think this record is superior, then that's fine and it's your choice, doesn't mean that it doesn't make sense why you would think that.

Also, why not actually respond to what I said vs finding a place where I worded something improperly as if that even remotely discredits everything I said


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Jonathan20022 said:


> Also, why not actually respond to what I said vs finding a place where I worded something improperly as if that even remotely discredits everything I said



I've already explained why I like the album, and there's really no other way to respond to what you said. I think TWDA is the logical next step from The Discovery, and I think it has an atmospheric quality that few other albums in metal match, plain and simple.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

K, at first i was disappointed...

but i find myself playing this album all the time. Sure everything sounds a bit cluttered, but it still gets me going.


----------



## Stangstag

My top songs off the album are Absolution, Imaginary Condition, Illusionist, and Source Field. All very good songs.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I've already explained why I like the album, and there's really no other way to respond to what you said. I think TWDA is the logical next step from The Discovery, and I think it has an atmospheric quality that few other albums in metal match, plain and simple.



 That's fine, we'll just agree to disagree. Better than butting heads since we're on opposite ends of the spectrum obviously.

Recorded a video of Illusionist, thanks Lorcan for the tab!



Also, now that the disappointment has subsided, I feel like I can enjoy the album more than I did the last few days. That could be due to forcefully listening constantly but whatever, it's not a bad album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Joose said:


> I figured out the patterns in Vengeance, but I simply cannot (yet) play that cleanly. Or I'm doing it wrong. Really only started moving into leads last year, after 14 years of rhythm lol. For all I know they aren't sweeps at all.



99% sure those leads are tapped. Will check later. Lee has really stepped up his playing on this record. 



Jonathan20022 said:


> Recorded a video of Illusionist, thanks Lorcan for the tab!



Nice work dude!!!!


----------



## Joose

^With as smooth as they sound, probably. Which would mean I need a whole new pattern too. Damn I hope someone just makes a tab. Been a long time since I've seen a tab.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I've never seen Born of osiris live, and I am curious about something. Does the keyboardist actually play all the synth stuff? It seems like most bands I see with a keyboardist, live when I look at them they aren't really doing shit, its just samples playing in the backing track, and it always makes me facepalm.


----------



## Joose

spawnofthesith said:


> I've never seen Born of osiris live, and I am curious about something. Does the keyboardist actually play all the synth stuff? It seems like most bands I see with a keyboardist, live when I look at them they aren't really doing shit, its just samples playing in the backing track, and it always makes me facepalm.



I can't put a percentage on it, but I know he does play a good portion of it live. Like the bridge in "Abstract Art", for example.


----------



## Jonathan20022

spawnofthesith said:


> I've never seen Born of osiris live, and I am curious about something. Does the keyboardist actually play all the synth stuff? It seems like most bands I see with a keyboardist, live when I look at them they aren't really doing shit, its just samples playing in the backing track, and it always makes me facepalm.



Well Joe has a ton of vocal parts thrown about songs, so some of the stuff is left to backing tracks when he leaves the keyboard to sing/headbang. But he does play a majority of the stuff, sick keyboard player too at that.


----------



## Maggai

I think the keyboard parts are easily the highlight of this new album, so it would be disappointing if all he did was trigger some samples with his keyboard live.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Anyone looking to hear Hydra, it;s confirmed not to exist by Lee himself, sorry. 

I've seen BoO live twice and Joe does indeed play most of the keyboard parts, in fact he's pretty good.


----------



## baptizedinblood

This album literally put me to sleep.


----------



## nikolazjalic

has anyone seen videos from their cd release show? I'm interested in what their setlist was


----------



## Rylynn

Source Field is such a grower.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

JosephAOI said:


> Hopefully my bud and I are roadtripping up to Chicago to see them with Periphery, Dead Letter Circus, and Twelve Foot Ninja in November and I can catch up with Lee and Ronnie and everyone again. Gonna be a sick show for sure!



Well, Joliet, which is actually pretty far from Chicago, but regardless, I'm hoping I'll see you there


----------



## kevdes93

bored me slightly

/opinion


----------



## brutalwizard

This is the only album all my friends agree to like. Firsttime we got 6 people to sit down and listen to a whole album from start to Finish, Without just talking the whole through the whole thing.

It's really a grower.


----------



## Black Mamba

Lee tweeted that he got an acoustic from Legator guitars, and has an 8 string in the works.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Hopefully this one fairs better than the Invictus 



Legator guitars look hideous to me.


----------



## bouVIP

So I'm definitely addicted to the album now.

My favorite song is Divergency oddly enough, but still not a fan of the ending.


----------



## MikeH

I've been jamming this song all day. That chorus is so damn catchy.


----------



## Joose

^It's possibly my favorite. Even if just for the first verse.


----------



## User Name

ive always been a small fan of BoO, but this new album made me like them so much more. it is just great in so many ways


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

bouVIP said:


> My favorite song is Divergency oddly enough, but still not a fan of the ending.



Divergency just ....ing slams, start to finish. I dig it in a major way.


----------



## Don Vito

As I've said before, I'm not into this kind of metal anymore, but I do have a sentimental attachment to BoO, so I had to give it a shot.

I thought it was on par with The Discovery for the most part. There weren't any songs as good as Behold or Devastate, but the bulk of the album was very consistent. Illusionist is my favorite track by far.


----------



## goherpsNderp

just finished listening to it a few times.

i feel like had i never listened to the last 2 albums, and had been introduced to them via this one, i wouldn't be into them. the overuse of low (is it G?) open string triplets in place of making interesting riffs, and then piling on the electronica and keyboards just comes off as lazy to me, and i feel like they changed their aim toward a different crowd this time around. some of the songs sounded really "poppy" and "mass appeal" sounding without using the word mainstream. don't remember the name or track, but it's the one where they keep saying "gotta take a step back". just sounded way too generic to me.

i liked a lot of the leads and some of the solos were okay, but most of the time i found myself wanting the song to hurry up and get to the good parts and it's almost like a chore to deal with all of the boring parts in order to get to the good. i like how the singers seemed to step it up a notch with their intensity as well as being a little more singy, but again sometimes it came off as generic and a lot of the time i felt like they were drowning out good riffs. (ie: that song that was semi-leaked and then the final track has those riffs mostly drowned out)

discovery was such a big leap in tone, intensity, ferocity, heaviness, and general solo playing that i was blown away. it was fantastically brutal. i didn't care for some of the hip-hop-ish sounding bits that were kind of put in here and there (ie: one of the last songs on it) but it generally was a great album and it made me go "oh man i can't even imagine how the next one will sound if this is their new direction". but it turns out i was wrong and as others have said, it's really BoO Lite, and i just can't escape the feeling of lazy riffing and some great leads that get drowned out by everything else trying to jump out in front.

these frustrations keep it from being a grower. i felt the same feels when the new After The Burial came out and it just got worse and worse with each listen. oh well. the new Safety Fire full album preview was a winner so i guess that will be my fall 2013 music!


----------



## NovaReaper

this is the best album ever


----------



## Joose

Man, I've been jamming Mindful a LOT. I'd really like for them to play that live.


----------



## Lorcan Ward




----------



## Joose

Yeah, still haven't received mine either.

Guess MerchConnection pre-orders really are a fcuking joke.


----------



## NovaReaper

i really love the album guys thanks!

I NEED 2 TAKE A STEP BAK
I NEED 2 FACE DA FACTZ

this song is about drugs


----------



## Joose

NovaReaper said:


> i really love the album guys thanks!
> 
> I NEED 2 TAKE A STEP BAK
> I NEED 2 FACE DA FACTZ
> 
> this song is about drugs









But seriously, trolling is so 2012.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Don't feed the NovaReaper.


----------



## NovaReaper

are you tryin to tell me that song isn't about drugs? stop bein mean to me


----------



## Joose

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Don't feed the NovaReaper.



I'd love to. But it seems making threads about bands on a music site has to end for that to happen. 




NovaReaper said:


> are you tryin to tell me that song isn't about drugs? stop bein mean to me



It could be, it could be about alcohol, it could be about something completely unrelated to actually being intoxicated. Truth is, unless the lyricist says one way or the other, nobody will know 

The beauty of art.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Has anyone gotten the CD yet? Apparently Exhilarate and Absolution are mixed up on it.


----------



## Joose

drawnacrol said:


> Has anyone gotten the CD yet? Apparently Exhilarate and Absolution are mixed up on it.



They're mixed up on the actual album? That's crazy. I know it is on the leak, but since my hard copy still isn't here, I haven't been able to verify. 

I'm going by the YouTube. Exhilarate is awesome, Absolution is the only track I don't listen to.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It seems strange that someone could make that big a f**k up. Spotify, iTunes and Sumerian's youtube channel all list the song as Exhilarate but two people have said its labelled Absolution on the CD.


----------



## Joose

Weird... the lyrics to Absolution (or what i believe is Absolution haha) make sense with the name. Same with Exhilarate.

That's a MASSIVE fcuk up.


----------



## JosephAOI

I got my CD surprisingly early. No poster though, like I ordered...

Songs seem fine to me but I haven't put it in my computer yet. I'll check when I'm not feeling super lazy. 

Loving this album though. Mindful, Exhilarate, The Origin, Illusionist, and Source Field are now my favorites.


----------



## Necropitated

Hey guys, decided to record the solo of "XIV". Link to tab is included, hope you like it ;-)


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Necropitated said:


> Hey guys, decided to record the solo of "XIV". Link to tab is included, hope you like it ;-)




HOLY Shish-ka-bob! Nice job man!! Impressive.


----------



## joshthysia

Necropitated said:


> Hey guys, decided to record the solo of "XIV". Link to tab is included, hope you like it ;-)




In the midst of all the TWDA love/hate discussion, random dude shows up, nails the XIV solo, walks away in the sunset.  

Yep this really just happened.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

drawnacrol said:


> Has anyone gotten the CD yet? Apparently Exhilarate and Absolution are mixed up on it.



I can confirm that the song titles on my copy of the CD match those of the YouTube videos. Neither song explicitly references the title, so whether they're actually screwed up isn't evident to me.



goherpsNderp said:


> the overuse of low (is it G?) open string triplets in place of making interesting riffs, and then piling on the electronica and keyboards just comes off as lazy to me, and i feel like they changed their aim toward a different crowd this time around.



I can totally understand where you're coming from, but I have to say, again, that I actually really like the direction they took with this album, and I loved The Discovery. TWDA is just so atmospheric and epic through and through without sounding overly simple. The guitar parts are definitely minimal, but I don't see that as a bad thing. I'm really happy with it, personally.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

D-d-d-double post.


----------



## Lukifer

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I can confirm that the song titles on my copy of the CD match those of the YouTube videos. Neither song explicitly references the title, so whether they're actually screwed up isn't evident to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally understand where you're coming from, but I have to say, again, that I actually really like the direction they took with this album, and I loved The Discovery. TWDA is just so atmospheric and epic through and through without sounding overly simple. The guitar parts are definitely minimal, but I don't see that as a bad thing. I'm really happy with it, personally.



My thoughts exactly. Just got the whole album listened to. 

If it werent BoOs 4th???? album it would be awesome. As a soundtrack to the Terminator movies, yet again awesome. There is just some eerie prescence to the electronics behind it all and I think it makes for a very cool mood. Sure its not as riffy. But o well you have other albums to listen to for that. This is dark, atmospheric and crushing. I dig it.

If I wanted out of this world solos I would go listen to Dream Theater so I can live without Richardson.


----------



## Joose

Glad to see lots of people loving the album. I think I can finally put the songs in order, from favorite to least.

Exhilarate
Vengeance
Source Field
Mindful
Imaginary Condition
Machine
Illusionist
The Origin
Divergency
Aeon III
Absolution


----------



## bouVIP

Joose said:


> Glad to see lots of people loving the album. I think I can finally put the songs in order, from favorite to least.
> 
> Exhilarate
> Vengeance
> Source Field
> Mindful
> Imaginary Condition
> Machine
> Illusionist
> The Origin
> Divergency
> Aeon III
> Absolution



Exhilarate has become my most favorite too! The singing is super catchy and there are some awesome leads in it.


----------



## User Name

trying to learn the solo for follow the signs right now, holy fukin fuk bawlz its crazy


----------



## mikernaut

Waiting for my cd to arrive. On a side note BOO should have Necropitated join as 2nd guitarist  

He downright kills some Haarp Machine material too!


----------



## isispelican

hahahah gotta love Cam!


----------



## MikeH

Is that Lee Evans in the back?


----------



## TheShreddinHand

I'm really digging the album after multiple listens. I agree with what a lot of others have said, you really have to listen to the songs as a whole taking in all the instruments vs. just focusing on the guitars. Sure, it's not the Discovery (which is what got me into BOO) but it's a great album in my book anyways.

Does anyone know how much Drop C was used vs. Drop G on this album?

Was Discovery all Drop G?


----------



## JosephAOI

The New Reign and A Higher Place were all Drop C. The Discovery was all Drop G.

New album, this is what my ears are telling me:

Machine: Drop C
Divergency: Drop C
Mindful: Drop G
Exhilarate: Drop C
Absolution: Drop C
The Origin: Drop G 
Aeon III: Drop G
Imaginary Condition: Drop G
Illusionist: Drop G
Source Field: Drop G
Vengeance: Drop G

So, only 4 songs in Drop C. Not 100% sure about Mindful though. It sounds like C most of the song but for the riff at 1:20.

EDIT: They could use GCGCFAD for Mindful? Only using the 7th for a couple sections?


----------



## anomynous

https://www.facebook.com/bornofosiris/posts/10151895443809993


lol


----------



## TheShreddinHand

JosephAOI said:


> The New Reign and A Higher Place were all Drop C. The Discovery was all Drop G.
> 
> New album, this is what my ears are telling me:
> 
> Machine: Drop C
> Divergency: Drop C
> Mindful: Drop G
> Exhilarate: Drop C
> Absolution: Drop C
> The Origin: Drop G
> Aeon III: Drop G
> Imaginary Condition: Drop G
> Illusionist: Drop G
> Source Field: Drop G
> Vengeance: Drop G
> 
> So, only 4 songs in Drop C. Not 100% sure about Mindful though. It sounds like C most of the song but for the riff at 1:20.
> 
> EDIT: They could use GCGCFAD for Mindful? Only using the 7th for a couple sections?



Thanks bro! Rep for you!


----------



## Joose

JosephAOI said:


> The New Reign and A Higher Place were all Drop C. The Discovery was all Drop G.
> 
> New album, this is what my ears are telling me:
> 
> Machine: Drop C
> Divergency: Drop C
> Mindful: Drop G
> Exhilarate: Drop C
> Absolution: Drop C
> The Origin: Drop G
> Aeon III: Drop G
> Imaginary Condition: Drop G
> Illusionist: Drop G
> Source Field: Drop G
> Vengeance: Drop G
> 
> So, only 4 songs in Drop C. Not 100% sure about Mindful though. It sounds like C most of the song but for the riff at 1:20.
> 
> EDIT: They could use GCGCFAD for Mindful? Only using the 7th for a couple sections?



You sure about Exhilarate? That first verse sounds like it's a G and a whammy bar.


----------



## JosephAOI

Joose said:


> You sure about Exhilarate? That first verse sounds like it's a G and a whammy bar.



Hmm, I think you could be right. So I'm not sure about Exhilarate and Mindful.


----------



## Joose

JosephAOI said:


> Hmm, I think you could be right. So I'm not sure about Exhilarate and Mindful.



Well, I keep my 7's in pretty much the same tuning. (Drop B with a low F# for me) And I definitely have a few songs where I don't hit the 7th string. But 6 strings are just too damn tiny, so I only play my 7's these days.


----------



## allshallperishfan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=439249342855190

cam started writing the 5th album


----------



## JEngelking

^ First thought was that it bore similarity to Bland Street Bloom, luckily people in the comments already pointed it out.


----------



## leandroab

JEngelking said:


> ^ First thought was that it bore similarity to Bland Street Bloom, luckily people in the comments already pointed it out.



I did...

Hahahahahah


----------



## Rick

allshallperishfan said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=439249342855190
> 
> cam started writing the 5th album



Jesus.


----------



## Joose

Rick said:


> Jesus.



He may be.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Lee and Cameron are the songwriters, the Discovery was 95% them. This album slays

Imaginary Condition
Absolution especially the outro
Origin
Mindful

Win.


----------



## Joose

I've finally gotten over the upbeat parts in Absolution; because the rest of it is killllllerrrrr.


----------



## Addison90

Necropitated said:


> Hey guys, decided to record the solo of "XIV". Link to tab is included, hope you like it ;-)




So, what are your thoughts on the new album?


----------



## Fat-Elf

Joose said:


> I've finally gotten over the upbeat parts in Absolution; because the rest of it is killllllerrrrr.



Best song on the album, until the very out of place outro.


----------



## Joose

^Oh I have to disagree there. The outro was what first made me give it another shot.


----------



## Velokki

I really liked Tomorrow We Die Alive... but the songs just don't last too many listens. Illusionist is an instant classic, though.


----------



## Necropitated

Addison90 said:


> So, what are your thoughts on the new album?



Haha, yeah I normaly don't take part in those discussions, but here's my opinion: as a guitar player it's rather boring, mostly chugg chugg and stuff. And no memorable solos IMO that are really hard to play. The Discovery had Follow The Signs, DEVASTATE, Dissimulation and XIV/Behold. There's nothing like that on TWDA. Though I don't think that Jason Richardson contributed that much to the sound of The Discovery, he surely made great solos and I think Lee tried to "compete" with him. I can imagine that Jason pushed Lee to write more technical songs just because he's a beast on the guitar ^^. Music is no competition but musicians like to think so (part of me too) But Born Of Osiris were and are Born Of Osiris without Jason Richardson. Thats my opinion on the "Oh Born Of Osiris suck without Jason Richardson" discussion. Back to TWDA: the guitar player in me may find the album boring but the listener in me thinks it's good. And yeah, it is good. Not very good but good.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I liked the dub-step outro of Divergency XD


----------



## isispelican




----------



## Nick6505djent

isispelican said:


>


 That awkward moment when the drummer can play/write guitar parts better than the guitarist. That awkward moment when this video is better than the entire TWDA album.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Cam has always had a big part in the guitar writing, im pretty sure he wrote most of The New Reign and quite a bit of A Higher Place. i agree though it sounds 10x as good as TWDA.


----------



## Joose

That clip didn't sound far off from TWDA... like, at all. I'd have to _really_ reach to consider that much different.

In other words, it sounds fcuking awesome.


----------



## nikolazjalic

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Cam has always had a big part in the guitar writing, im pretty sure he wrote most of The New Reign and quite a bit of A Higher Place. i agree though it sounds 10x as good as TWDA.



More like all of TNR and 99% of AHP. Lee only wrote Exist on that album. 

It doesn't sound much different from TWDA imo, it doesn't sound like their pushing their boundaries. That being said I still love what I'm hearing and I must have watched this video at least 20 times today. Brightened up my morning seeing this in my sub box for sure


----------



## Tyler

I really hope Cam takes more of the writing approach over Lee for whatever they do next. I know Lee said he wanted to do fun stuff for him i.e. repetitiveness but it just cant catch me no matter how much I want to force myself to enjoy TWDA.


----------



## alec16

I hope he releases an album of pre pros, I liked this better than anything since TNR


----------



## Preist of Gomorrah

PyramidSmasher said:


> I got a tab of the one lead part, want that?


Can I get that tab please...


----------



## ItWillDo

Just when I thought I got over the whole thing and accepted the new sound of TWDA, I listened to Devastate and Jason's solo came up. 


nopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenopenope


----------



## allshallperishfan

absolution tab anyone??? please hahah


----------



## Nlelith

TWDA is grower for me, just like The Discovery (which remains their best). I was hoping to hear sequel for The Discovery, but this album is not like their previous, but still a very good one. "Tomorrow We Die &#8710;live" is my TOP#2 for the moment. My favorites are Source Field and &#8710;bsolution.


----------



## HolidayKiller

I was at the music video shoot for Divergency Saturday. Here's a little video I took.


----------



## allshallperishfan

Im pissed they picked divergency its one of the top 2 worst songs on the album. so boring


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Divergency is my favorite by far. Easily the most brutal song on the album.


----------



## isispelican

they should make an epic crazy graphic video like Follow the Signs for Imaginary Condition


----------



## Lorcan Ward

My Pre-order finally arrived...........


----------



## JosephAOI

I just realized I never got my poster with my pre-order...

Good job, merch connection.

Also, The Origin is probs my favorite off the album now.


----------



## anomynous

I like how the vinyl preorders still haven't even arrived at Soundcheck Hollywood, and they've been updating us saying "they're coming early next week" for a month and a half now.


----------



## lvlellovv

I was pretty disappointed with this album....it seems as though they took riffs off the last album and just changed them enough to put it on this o e as "new material" idk if theres supposed to be a connection between the two but the artwork is pretty similar as well (not that it matters) but I was expecting something different from them...instead the vocals sound less real and if im listening to it and ive never heard it before and I can already tell what they are going to do before they even do it...its not for me. Their last album was amazing though.


----------



## imgarrett

isispelican said:


>




so jealous haha I wish I was that talented. Also, is he just tapping 3 notes per string? I can't tell. I've never tapped a day in my life and would like to start.


----------



## allshallperishfan

Hey does anyone know what plugins or whatnot BOO used for the discovery? I really really want a sound like the keys in the very beginning of Devastate. They sound so nice. Anybody know how I can get that sound?

edit: I know they used omnisphere on the new record but im just interested in those keys in the beginning of devastate


----------



## nikolazjalic

allshallperishfan said:


> Hey does anyone know what plugins or whatnot BOO used for the discovery? I really really want a sound like the keys in the very beginning of Devastate. They sound so nice. Anybody know how I can get that sound?
> 
> edit: I know they used omnisphere on the new record but im just interested in those keys in the beginning of devastate



lots of omnisphere on the discovery too, i would bet that the devastate keys were made with it as well


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

If I remember, I'll mess with Omni when I get home and try for it.


----------



## allshallperishfan

oh really? i love the keyboards in the discovery a lot more than the new album. They sound more unique


----------



## Maggai

The keyboards are my favorite part of Born of osiris.


----------



## Hybrid138

BoO was awesome last night. Most epic fail intro ever but the rest of the show was awesome! Crowd went ape shit the whole set!


----------



## allshallperishfan

Can anyone point me in the direction of some samples that might sound like the keys in the beginning of devastate? I cant tell if its mallets or bells or a vibe, but i want to find a sample that can sound like that. I dont want to download the entire Omnisphere program i just need some cool samples for mallets that are similar! Thanks


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The new album is out? O shit i didnt know that got to go get it asap!


----------



## bouVIP




----------



## allshallperishfan

extra demensional beings > mirror effect
Follow the signs video > Divergency 
Any other song on TWDA > Divergency


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

allshallperishfan said:


> Any other song on TWDA > Divergency



I disagree strongly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I think Divergency is the best song on the album


----------



## MetalBuddah

drawnacrol said:


> I think ILLUSIONIST is the best song on the album


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

I don't really feel all the love for Illusionist. It's a good song, but it gets eclipsed by Source Field every time for me.


----------



## allshallperishfan

i just hate when bands do the bending the 12th fret riff,because its generic. Its been done before again and again and its basically all of divergency


----------



## RoRo56

I've listened to the album quite a bit since release and I just can't get into it at all. Usually there'd be a song or two that I like, but nothing's caught my attention. I keep finding myself going back to the Discovery over and over.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

allshallperishfan said:


> i just hate when bands do the bending the 12th fret riff,because its generic. Its been done before again and again and its basically all of divergency



All the guitar parts are generic.


----------



## Joose

The guitars on this album are great. And I'm not anywhere close to ready for the 12th fret bending to go away, because it sounds good and that's what I care about.

Generic... please. With all the radio rock, punk and other bullshit in the world, we should be so lucky that someone like BoO exists. They make great, heavy music that is still "easy" to listen to. I'll take BoO over ANY tech death band, guaranteed.


----------



## Don Vito

Illusionist has the best riffs on the album.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's still not a great album, I've pretty much recycled it at this point and I'll probably never willingly listen to it unless I'm on shuffle and something comes up. This album has very little substance, and in more ways than one it's incredibly shallow, it takes 2-3 listens to get the full experience. And nothing on it makes me smile and want to listen to it again, not even Illusionist, which in and of itself is a ridiculous amount of predictable patterns strung together into something coherent.

To put this into context, I'm still listening to Protest's album Fortress nowadays and I'm not getting sick of it. It's still a great ride and it has so well composed music, that you feel like coming back to it even if you've listened to it hundreds of times. TNR and The Discovery had that spark, this does not.

tl;dr 2 Months down the road, and I'll never again willingly listen to this album. Even the song that I was looking forward to the most from the Pre-Production videos.

If you're a fan of this band, and you like this album my opinion shouldn't bother you. Because it seems that the people who dig this, honestly do dig it. But we're definitely not "lucky" BoO exists, they should be lucky that people support their music.


----------



## Joose

I feel lucky that they exist, since I thoroughly enjoy all of their albums, and this new one the most.

I must be a fanboy.

(Getting it out there before a non-fan decides to) 


Naw but for real, i respect people's opinions very much. This forum just gets to me sometimes because there are SO many who just make it a point to rip on other bands. And for comparison, I made it through 3 songs of that Protest The Hero album haha. Is what it is, I wasn't trying to insult anyone.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Jonathan20022 said:


> *But we're definitely not "lucky" BoO exists, they should be lucky that people support their music.*



Quoted, put in bold, italicized, and underlined. If I could add magical sparkles generated by fairies then I would, but alas, I'm freshly out of fairy dust.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Joose said:


> Generic... please.



I love the album to death, but let's be honest here. All the guitar parts are pretty generic, especially on Divergency.


----------



## Joose

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I love the album to death, but let's be honest here. All the guitar parts are pretty generic, especially on Divergency.



I suppose. But I don't see it that way. Not super technical, but I still find so much of it different from anyone else, which defeats the thought of it being generic to me.

Aside from Divergency.... but even then, the only issue I have with that track is that it's too repetitive.


----------



## Riffer

I watched the new music video and skipped literally like a whole minute and a half forward and the guitar was playing the exact same open syncopated riff from where I started from.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh

Joose said:


> I suppose. But I don't see it that way. Not super technical, but I still find so much of it different from anyone else, which defeats the thought of it being generic to me.
> 
> Aside from Divergency.... but even then, the only issue I have with that track is that it's too repetitive.



It isn't a bad thing necessarily, and I definitely think the album _as a whole_ is pretty unique.


----------



## lvlellovv

Jonathan20022 said:


> It's still not a great album, I've pretty much recycled it at this point and I'll probably never willingly listen to it unless I'm on shuffle and something comes up. This album has very little substance, and in more ways than one it's incredibly shallow, it takes 2-3 listens to get the full experience. And nothing on it makes me smile and want to listen to it again, not even Illusionist, which in and of itself is a ridiculous amount of predictable patterns strung together into something coherent.
> 
> To put this into context, I'm still listening to Protest's album Fortress nowadays and I'm not getting sick of it. It's still a great ride and it has so well composed music, that you feel like coming back to it even if you've listened to it hundreds of times. TNR and The Discovery had that spark, this does not.
> 
> tl;dr 2 Months down the road, and I'll never again willingly listen to this album. Even the song that I was looking forward to the most from the Pre-Production videos.
> 
> If you're a fan of this band, and you like this album my opinion shouldn't bother you. Because it seems that the people who dig this, honestly do dig it. But we're definitely not "lucky" BoO exists, they should be lucky that people support their music.



p much this


----------



## allshallperishfan

The album just lacked the unity that the discovery had. I never had to skip a single song on the discovery and there were 15 songs total. There were interludes that were very atmospheric and beautiful. The discovery plays over and over again and i listen to it all the time. 

The new album had some good moments, but there were no interludes, the album was shorter, and theres probably 3 or 4 songs that i skip. As for the rest they are all short and they were cool at first, but i cant play them over and over like i do the tracks on the discovery. 

Also, I like to point out that machine is the longest song on the album. Need i say more? 
They could have made this a lot more than it was. 

Perhaps self producing The Discovery was what made it the amazing album that it was because it seems that the new album is just simplified and not their full potential.

Dont get me wrong, its a solid album, its just not BOO's full potential


----------



## TIBrent

The album was just predictable, I mean even before I heard the thing, I heard who was mixing it, who was mastering it, & I just knew it was going to be chug after chug with layers upon layers of digital orchestration & samples on top with melodyned everything, over processed everything & hyper amounts of over production & frankly, I was completely correct. I listened to the album through once, never found a single moment I 'had to' relisten to (like past releases of theirs) & that was that.


----------



## allshallperishfan

TIBrent said:


> The album was just predictable, I mean even before I heard the thing, I heard who was mixing it, who was mastering it, & I just knew it was going to be chug after chug with layers upon layers of digital orchestration & samples on top with melodyned everything, over processed everything & hyper amounts of over production & frankly, I was completely correct. I listened to the album through once, never found a single moment I 'had to' relisten to (like past releases of theirs) & that was that.


agreed! I really think the key to the discovery was that they self produced that album. It just felt more real.


----------



## bhakan

When this album came out I listened to it once, and I enjoyed it. The thing is, I only listened to it once. It wasn't bad, but there was nothing that jumped out at me and made me want to listen again. It's such a shame because The Discovery is fantastic, but this just falls short of what they are capable of.


----------



## DVRP

Once again they flaked out on Vancouver. Dont even elude to the fact you might come if there's a chance you can't. Sick of it.


----------



## anomynous

It was announced months ago they weren't playing Canada. When the tour was announced it said they wouldn't be doing the Canada dates. Every date said (No BOO)


----------



## DVRP

anomynous said:


> It was announced months ago they weren't playing Canada. When the tour was announced it said they wouldn't be doing the Canada dates. Every date said (No BOO)



Not for the date in Vancouver, we were led to believe they were coming. Advertised as the only Canadian date actually.


----------



## kevdes93

i know everyone hears the whole "lol 0000000 cheerio-core" all the time but most of the songs are literally breakdowns with synth over them.

EDIT: /opinion


----------



## Scud7011

DVRP said:


> Not for the date in Vancouver, we were led to believe they were coming. Advertised as the only Canadian date actually.


Sorry to be a bit of an asshole, but you must not have been paying very close attention, because it was clearly stated they would not play in Canada. It was announced right from the get-go that they would be absent from all the Canadian dates, including the one in Vancouver.


----------



## JoeyW

Scud7011 said:


> Sorry to be a bit of an asshole, but you must not have been paying very close attention, because it was clearly stated they would not play in Canada. It was announced right from the get-go that they would be absent from all the Canadian dates, including the one in Vancouver.


 
From my understanding the promotor out here who booked the show is personal friends with the band and a lot of people from Sumerian records. I don't know if they were actually going to come but it was a big back and forth thing on Facebook. Regardless, they marketed it as 'the only Canadian Date BoO would play' for quite sometime until probably the day before the show.

Probably sold a few extra tickets at least


----------



## JosephAOI

So I'm definitely roadtripping up to see BOO Thursday, stoked to see anyone on here who can make it!


----------



## dosilegecko

Seeing them with Periphery on the 16th in Worcester! Not sure who I'm looking forward towards most!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

You can buy Lee McKinney's Axe-fx II preset from Joey Sturgis's site.

JST - Light of Horus / Joey Sturgis Tones


----------



## Rick

drawnacrol said:


> You can buy Lee McKinney's Axe-fx II preset from Joey Sturgis's site.
> 
> JST - Light of Horus / Joey Sturgis Tones



Or you can get all of Stef Carpenter's sounds for free.


----------



## amogtr

Saw BoO on Saturday at Wisconsin Metalfest. I was there to mostly see Periphery and Vildhjarta, but honestly BoO put on the best show I thought. I was really impressed with them live.


----------



## JosephAOI

Yeah, they always put on the fvcking best show. So glad to see those dudes again.


----------



## Floppystrings

drawnacrol said:


> You can buy Lee McKinney's Axe-fx II preset from Joey Sturgis's site.
> 
> JST - Light of Horus / Joey Sturgis Tones


----------



## arcadia fades

drawnacrol said:


> You can buy Lee McKinney's Axe-fx II preset from Joey Sturgis's site.
> 
> JST - Light of Horus / Joey Sturgis Tones



anyone who pays money for that needs their head checked RIGHT NOW.

what a dickhead move.


----------



## BenSolace

arcadia fades said:


> anyone who pays money for that needs their head checked RIGHT NOW.
> 
> what a dickhead move.



Surely there's nothing to stop like, 20 interested people putting a dollar each in and then just sharing it around for free? "Different" idea, but not one that I think will bring in a lot of cash!


----------



## Tyler

arcadia fades said:


> anyone who pays money for that needs their head checked RIGHT NOW.
> 
> what a dickhead move.



I commented about that when he first posted it and he responded just like "sorry if you dont agree with the price" okay douche.. maybe that money should go to Lee Evans


----------



## xCaptainx

It's only the rhythm patch for now right, so the weird thing is that anyone with an Axe FX 2 could simply use the tone match block with the released stem files and capture this tone for free anyway? 

While I'm never going to tell an artist how to make a living, they should really check the market in which they are entering. If your peers (Devin Townsend, Deftones, The Faceless, Periphery) are doing it for free...then surely it would be smart to follow suit?


----------



## JoeyBTL

Another crappy part of this, and why people shouldn't charge for patches in general, is that he even said it was on an older firmware so anyone who updates regularly most likely won't be able to use it anyway because it will most likely sound way different.


----------



## katsumura78

I'm waiting for Jason Richardson to post his sounds for free. That would be pretty funny to me.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Ummmmmm


----------



## DVRP

MetalBuddah said:


> Ummmmmm



Legator I'm guessing?


----------



## crg123

dosilegecko said:


> Seeing them with Periphery on the 16th in Worcester! Not sure who I'm looking forward towards most!



Same! I'm pumped for them both. Who else from ss.org is going to the Worcester show this saturday?


----------



## themike

The patch is already floating around for free but... 



..... I'm good, they can keep that tone


----------



## nikolazjalic

8 string looks sweet but after TWDA I feel like the 8 string songs are just gonna be non stop chugs with synths


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Is that a gap in the neck pocket on the left side?

BOO are only one note away from being an 8 string tuned to standard so I wonder what way Lee all will tune this.
Maybe D A F C G D A D or D A F C G D G D


----------



## isispelican

is it just me or does the inlay look really cheap?


----------



## Zalbu

The patch is already up for free on the Axe-Change anyways. I don't see why it would be a dick move to sell the patch though. If people want to pay for it, who's to stop them? The value of things is set by the buyers, not the sellers.


----------



## crg123

isispelican said:


> is it just me or does the inlay look really cheap?



I thought the same thing. It looks horrid.


----------



## Housty00

I doubt it was necessarily Lees idea to sell that patch. This Joey Sturgis guy already kind of seems like a butthole from what I hear around here. He produced their album so of course he's going to put the tone is HIS store to leech money off BOO fans. It's kinda obvious.


----------



## mb_777

themike said:


> The patch is already floating around for free but...
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I'm good, they can keep that tone






Tbf, it sounds a lot better with the full track going (though still kinda weak). Stripped of everything else though... that's... jesus christ. Horrible.


----------



## sakeido

mb_777 said:


> Tbf, it sounds a lot better with the full track going (though still kinda weak). Stripped of everything else though... that's... jesus christ. Horrible.



see the funny thing is, if your guitar tone doesn't sound pretty bad solo'd you probably ....ed up the rest of your mix. this one sounds even worse because it is a highly edited part. 

that tone is perfectly fine to me. better than 99% of the tones guys on here pull out of their Axe FXs


----------



## Zalbu

Yup, I don't think the tone sounds too bad. A bit shrill, but it has a distinct sound.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

mb_777 said:


> Tbf, it sounds a lot better with the full track going (though still kinda weak). Stripped of everything else though... that's... jesus christ. Horrible.



Yeah in the song itself it doesn't sound bad. When the tone was released I wondered what it sounds like alone... wow. Not was I was expecting at all. Pretty harsh sound if you ask me but I'm definitely no expert on mixing guitars into a full track so maybe it's good?


----------



## elnyrb10

isispelican said:


> is it just me or does the inlay look really cheap?



was just about to say this. the whole guitar looks like a glorified rg8, but it could just be the picture quality


----------



## FollowTheSigns

elnyrb10 said:


> was just about to say this. the whole guitar looks like a glorified rg8, but it could just be the picture quality



I had the same thought when I saw it! Looks like an RG8 + not so great inlay. I was talking to Lee at their show a few weeks ago and he was talking about getting a sig done by Legator, which I was pretty stoked to hear. If it's like this though I'm not too stoked. I doubt it's the final version or anything though.


----------



## Valnob

FollowTheSigns said:


> I had the same thought when I saw it! Looks like an RG8 + not so great inlay. I was talking to Lee at their show a few weeks ago and he was talking about getting a sig done by Legator, which I was pretty stoked to hear. If it's like this though I'm not too stoked. I doubt it's the final version or anything though.



Why having a 3000$ EBMM custom and then a crappy legator for not even a third of the price.


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Valnob said:


> Why having a 3000$ EBMM custom and then a crappy legator for not even a third of the price.



Exactly it doesn't make too much sense. He plays EBMM exclusively now, so if he adds this to the lineup like you said it's going to be a little weird. Who knows maybe Legator makes good guitars? I can't really say much I have no experience with them whatsoever. I'm going to be hopeful about this one!

Random thing I learned from Lee while talking to him, I've always been curious about what string gauges he uses for drop G... 10-56! WTF!? I know some people like looser strings but DAMN! I'm currently using 10-76 and that feels fine. I used a 10-60 set for drop B... he uses strings smaller than that for drop G! it's all preference of course so I'm not bashing him, I was just shocked.


----------



## RoRo56

https://www.facebook.com/LeeEvans123?hc_location=stream

Big words from Lee Evans here, paints the BoO guys in an even worse light


----------



## Alphanumeric

I like the idea of people with somwhat sought after tones potentially putting their patches up for a small fee, I don't see what the fundamental problem is upon their stature and the fact such a tone goes on to be a part of a commercial record.

Why is this different to selling drum samples, or vsts .... exactly.

The price may be a little high for 1 patch but that's the value placed on it and its a good way to make a little cash, regardless of the artists, since maybe making money off albums is a mute point. 

Personally I would go about this as selling, for maybe around 10/15 dollars, a rhythm patch, lead, melody, clean, and an extra one.


----------



## Rick

RoRo56 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LeeEvans123?hc_location=stream
> 
> Big words from Lee Evans here, paints the BoO guys in an even worse light



For those of us lazy people. 



> I give up. A new chapter in my life has already begun, and I have one story left to exorcise some unwanted emotions.
> 
> One year and one week ago,
> 
> On the way back to Chicago from our last coheadlining show with Unearth, Lee McKinney was arrested in Oklahoma for speeding on a suspended license. The band quickly pulled a little over $1000 to bail him out.
> 
> We got home next day and started appropriating money to Good Fight, Pantheon etc before payouts. I made the list of the expenses I covered and showed the band and tour manager Joe Phillips. I'll never forget the blank, dumb stare I got back. These are the same people who recently told me "yeah we'll pay you back at the end of Unearth", whenever they needed something.
> 
> I don't have any hope of getting my savings back unless I pursue it in court. I do have all receipts, bank statements, email correspondence with management, and texts that demonstrate a breached oral contract. But I don't have the time or energy. I give up.
> 
> Gotta say though, feels great having finally unconditioned my misplaced loyalties. I'll never have to visit Japan in the company of people who think it's okay to call the people who pick you up from the airport "chinks" and "japs" behind their backs. Next time I'm in Australia it sure as shit won't be with people who spew racist aboriginal "humor" 24/7. Good riddance.
> 
> In a related story, sucking old man dick for dinner, wine and furniture doesn't make you gay. it makes you a golddigger/prostitute.


----------



## TIBrent

> In a related story, sucking old man dick for dinner, wine and furniture doesn't make you gay. it makes you a golddigger/prostitute.


----------



## unclejemima218

so can anyone enlighten me as to who that is pertaining to?


----------



## Draceius

RoRo56 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/LeeEvans123?hc_location=stream
> 
> Big words from Lee Evans here, paints the BoO guys in an even worse light



I just finished reading that and had come to post it, but when i initially heard about this (them owing evans money), I didn't think it was to this extent, or nor did I think they were capable of being what I only describe as ....s. It's at the point where knowing this actually puts me off of listening to any of their music now.


----------



## anomynous

Not surprising.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I don't think anyone will be in a rush to auction for BOO anytime soon after reading that!

When I met them in Dublin they were all really cool guys. They stayed around to meet fans and drink with them(I spent a fortune buying everyone rounds of shots and pints). That doesn't make anything like what they've done to their bandmates acceptable but at least they are cool to their fans.



FollowTheSigns said:


> Random thing I learned from Lee while talking to him, I've always been curious about what string gauges he uses for drop G... 10-56! WTF!? I know some people like looser strings but DAMN! I'm currently using 10-76 and that feels fine. I used a 10-60 set for drop B... he uses strings smaller than that for drop G! it's all preference of course so I'm not bashing him, I was just shocked.



Yeah its pretty crazy! I used a 56 for Drop G when I was stuck. Although it did work it was very bassy, buzzed like crazy, constantly went in and out of tune because it was so loose and had terrible clarity. If your doing a lot of open chugging its ok but any kind of technical stuff like Within the Ruins it just doesn't work. The plus side is you can get 10-56 or 10-59 string packages easily so no mixing and matching gauges.


----------



## Fat-Elf

drawnacrol said:


> They stayed around to meet fans and drink with them(I spent a fortune buying everyone rounds of shots and pints).



Who wouldn't stay around for free drinks?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rick said:


> For those of us lazy people.



Well that's one more reason to be glad all my BoO music got wiped from my computer.


----------



## Rick

unclejemima218 said:


> so can anyone enlighten me as to who that is pertaining to?



Lee is saying the guys in the band owe him money for gear and other assorted items he paid for and has yet to be reimbursed for.


----------



## nikolazjalic

All respect lost. I was a huge fan of all their music and looked up to them as a huge influence because their lyrics made it seem as if they were enlightened individuals. Loaning money off a band mate and never paying him back was a low move but more than anything, I lose the most respect for their racist remarks. It's all cool to joke around about when both parties are on board with it but when you're being just being racially disrespectful, not only are you not an "enlightened individual" but you're a piece of shit human being in general.


----------



## ev_o

^ couldn't agree more


----------



## anomynous

The thing I don't get about the racist remarks: Isn't Lee Evans part asian? At least he looks like it.


----------



## TIBrent

nikolazjalic said:


> their lyrics made it seem as if they were enlightened individuals.


Well it's just better marketing/business to write how they write & not to call it like it is & sing 'I'm young & don't have enough life experience to offer anything meaningful yet' although that could quite possibly be a future 'A day to remember lyric'...but I am sure they would make it work a little better


----------



## Nats

Furniture? Are we talking an end table or an entire bedroom set?


----------



## nikolazjalic

TIBrent said:


> Well it's just better marketing/business to write how they write & not to call it like it is & sing 'I'm young & don't have enough life experience to offer anything meaningful yet' although that could quite possibly be a future 'A day to remember lyric'...but I am sure they would make it work a little better



Yeah i gotcha. That's a valid point, definitely seems to be so in this case but it's not like they had to go that route lyrically. There are tons of other themes that they could have chosen instead if they were going for marketable. I thought they were genuine considering how well written they were, I suppose I was fooled though



anomynous said:


> The thing I don't get about the racist remarks: Isn't Lee Evans part asian? At least he looks like it.



Yes, part Japanese i believe


----------



## GunpointMetal

nikolazjalic said:


> Yes, part Japanese i believe


 oh, well, then its ok.....says the ignorant white person


----------



## crg123

I think he means why would the members of BOO make racist remarks about people from Asian decent when Lee Evans is at least part Asian.


----------



## ev_o

Why would they stiff him on thousands of dollars? They either have little respect for him or they're just that kind of people.

I mean assholes


----------



## allshallperishfan

I just heard their next music video will be Exhilarate. There is no hope, this band is dead, they completely sold out in every aspect. They are selling their tone for 20 bucks, they are not paying their guitarist, they are making music videos for the most "trendy" generic songs, even though the fans like the real songs like vengeance, source field, illusionist, Aeon III, The Origin. I've never seen a band go downhill so fast , and unfortunately
they were my favorites. Oh well. Veil of Maya will not disappoint


----------



## mcsalty

allshallperishfan said:


> ...even though the fans like the real songs like vengeance, source field, illusionist, Aeon III, The Origin.



yeah, the new album's good if you start with track 6 haha... would have been better off as an ep


----------



## Addison90

allshallperishfan said:


> I just heard their next music video will be Exhilarate. There is no hope, this band is dead



death of osiris


----------



## Joose

Exhilarate is amazing. Damn good choice.


----------



## RoRo56

On his Facebook page, Lee's now making fun of the fact that Caneron Losche can't enter Canada and he's also insinuating that he drives under the influence. The claws are really coming out now.


----------



## anomynous

Well the canada thing is a fact, and the driving under the influence thing isn't really surprising.


----------



## Joose

Lee Evans is starting to sound like a little bitch.

Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Hard to know but BOO haven't even responded trying to defend themselves. Jason said he had a lot worse stuff happen to him but he's not going to share it.


----------



## Zalbu

Joose said:


> Lee Evans is starting to sound like a little bitch.
> 
> Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.


Like you wouldn't bitch if you got ripped off of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

BoO, from the videos that I've seen, are probably just sitting at home saying "YOLO" over and over.


----------



## allshallperishfan

Don Byczynski commented on Lee Evans post:

"I was the one that did the discovery record, veil of maya, Oceano and tons more. Guys don't feel bad a lot of bands got star struck over having lee do their band. Truth is he just started getting into recording shortly after in the studio with me and I showed him a little bit of stuff. But having toontracks and a axe fx doesn't make you have a "studio" it takes years of working with bands. Believe me there are many broken promises they have laying on the table for me."

Edit- Don recorded the discovery, and he is talking about Lee M recording other people's bands


----------



## MikeH

Not surprised at all. Their recent choices in the crowd they associate themselves with seems as though they're taking on the rockstar persona.


----------



## TIBrent

Joose said:


> Lee Evans is starting to sound like a little bitch.
> 
> Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.


True, but when only one camp is speaking & the other stays silent, most of the time that means at least 'some' if not much more of what is being accused is spot on.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Anybody else here actually met and or had a lesson with Lee M or Richardson?


----------



## Rick

I met and interviewed both of them, cool guys.


----------



## Don Vito

Captain Butterscotch said:


> BoO, from the videos that I've seen, are probably just sitting at home saying "YOLO" over and over.


smoke weed

chug open g


----------



## Tyler

Joose said:


> Lee Evans is starting to sound like a little bitch.
> 
> Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.



Lemme rip you of some money and then not ever pay you back and ignore you through private messages about you wanting to get your stuff back


----------



## Randy

Joose said:


> Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.



Right, except for the fact that he's not the first or second person to describe the exact same behavior. Even when Lee M. spoke in response to the things Jason said, he didn't really say much to convincingly refute the charges. Those things, mixed with their cumulative arrest records and the infamous "Cribs" video don't paint a very flattering picture.

I only put so much stock in _anything_ that's hearsay but considering the context, I'd be inclined to put this into the 'likely true' column.

Unlike a couple of people posting here, having a shitty attitude doesn't really effect my ability to listen to and enjoy (not enjoy) somebody's music. Any desires to follow them (FB, twitter), get private lessons or meet-and-greet are a different story, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Joose said:


> Lee Evans is starting to sound like a little bitch.
> 
> Just because he's the one publicizing it, doesn't mean it's all truth.


----------



## Don Vito

Water skiing over pointing rock. Agreed.


----------



## Draceius

Don Vito said:


> Water skiing over pointing rock. Agreed.



I believe it's a shark fin, but still agreed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That didn't go as expected...


----------



## ev_o

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That didn't go as expected...



Jems like that are the reason I love this site


----------



## wannabguitarist

Don Vito said:


> Water skiing over pointing rock. Agreed.



He jumped the shark! 



nikolazjalic said:


> All respect lost. I was a huge fan of all their music and looked up to them as a huge influence because their lyrics made it seem as if they were enlightened individuals. Loaning money off a band mate and never paying him back was a low move but more than anything, I lose the most respect for their racist remarks. It's all cool to joke around about when both parties are on board with it but when you're being just being racially disrespectful, not only are you not an "enlightened individual" but you're a piece of shit human being in general.



What about BOO lyrics made you think they're enlightened? They read like something written by a bunch of stoners that just watched Zeitgeist for the first time and decided they want to stick it to the NWO


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

wannabguitarist said:


> What about BOO lyrics made you think they're enlightened? They read like something written by a bunch of stoners that just watch Zeitgeist for the first time and decided they want to stick it to the NWO



+1
Vague lyrics about an NWO&#8800;higher thinking. It's another silly trendy thing that bands are doing along side their open chugging.


----------



## Rick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Aaaaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Joose

-shrug-

Guess I just don't really give a damn what goes on in their personal lives. All sounds childish, on both ends.


----------



## anomynous

"Money is the world. Money is your mind. We stole Lee Evans' money. We freed his mind" - future BoO lyrics


----------



## teamSKDM

well, after speaking with lee evans after his post, someone in born of osiris is infact a homosexual as he references in his old man sucking line. (not a homosexual basher, strong supporter as its in my family/friends) just comes off kinda shocking. i was subliminally told who it was and that theyd came out in the past year. for the fact the person hasnt come out public, and i respect his choice i cannot reveal exactly. but shocking none the less.


----------



## Fat-Elf

^So you're saying the old man part actually wasn't just a figure of speech or some crazy metaphor?


----------



## Big_taco

So someone really is getting the ol' wrinkle stick in exchange for furniture? Shocking...I'm gonna guess new futon. Second guess, coffee table.


----------



## Don Vito

Has to be the bassist. He has a jewelry line, although part of me is saying Lee because he looks like Mitch from Modern Family.

No, definitely the bass player.


----------



## isispelican

Instagram

i say joe


----------



## Nlelith

Oh well. Probably Lee (remember his effeminate iphone?). Anyway, I don't judge this behavior, whoever it actually is.
As for what Lee Evans said about the whole band - I don't believe all of them are that bad, it could be just bad influence of other band's members. At least it seems so to me, based on what I saw in their studio updates/live videos/etc. David always looks so harmless, I doubt that he would ever hurt/insult anyone intentionally. Cameron seems to be a good guy as well. Maybe I'm wrong, but this is what I think about them for now...


----------



## Dan

I'm just going to address this before some form of cleudo shitstorm begins, but does it really matter who is gay and who isn't in the band? At the end of the day being gay doesn't alter your ability to apparently pay people back the money they are owed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seems like it makes it easier to obtain furniture, though.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Not that it negates anything negative that they or individuals have done, why does sexual orientation literally have any relevance? It's like the time Ashe of Tesseract had his sexual preference discussed, it was found to be irrelevant and dropped.

The one thing that isn't just conjecture in the rumor mill, is that they have some pretty shitty work ethic and apparently have a habit of abusing their 2nd guitarists 

Wether any of it is true or not, I personally couldn't care less anymore because not many of you will either. The last time Evans said something, everyone was up in arms about it (including myself, shame on me ) but after a few days it went right back to normal discussion of the band and such. It's just like the Bernie Rico thread, people get outraged and say they'll be taking action then not act on it.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

This quickly derailed into some junior high gossip circle. Stop that shit. Start hating on Tomorrow We Die Alive again, plox.


----------



## elnyrb10

aside from the rumors about them being subpar people, they do put on a hell of a live show, ill give them that. saw them last night in nyc, and it was pretty much the tits


----------



## Don Vito

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This quickly derailed into some junior high gossip circle. Stop that shit. Start hating on Tomorrow We Die Alive again, plox.


:3


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Captain Butterscotch said:


> This quickly derailed into some junior high gossip circle. Stop that shit. Start hating on Tomorrow We Die Alive again, plox.



.... this shitty djeneric djentcore.











Hows that?


----------



## nikolazjalic

wannabguitarist said:


> What about BOO lyrics made you think they're enlightened? They read like something written by a bunch of stoners that just watched Zeitgeist for the first time and decided they want to stick it to the NWO



Yeah I guess I had no reason to believe so. I just looked up these guys for a long time and it was nicer to believe they weren't dickheads


----------



## allshallperishfan

nikolazjalic said:


> Yeah I guess I had no reason to believe so. I just looked up these guys for a long time and it was nicer to believe they weren't dickheads


Exactly, i considered getting tattoos that relate to them. Im glad I didnt.


----------



## JosephAOI

I'm still gonna get my BOO tattoo, simply because their music inspired me a HELL of a lot.

But, let me share a little experience I had recently with the guys since it bears a little on how they act with people that aren't their close friends:

I've known Ronnie for years, because we used to live down the street from each other. We never actually hung out when we were younger but I would see him around and we talked a bit when I put it together that that guy I used to see around my neighborhood was in BOO. But as of late, we lost contact and he stopped replying to my messages.

I saw them in Joliet a couple weeks back and Ron recognized me and politely said hello and had me follow him back to their merch table to chat for a minute. However, when I was in the middle of trying to finish my thought, he just kinda walked off and I didn't see him after that.

I don't know the other guys as personally but I've talked to them all a bit over the past couple years and as much as I do like them, I definitely feel like they've gotten a little stuck in the whole 'rockstar' mentality. It sucks cause I definitely would like to hang out with them again but that probably won't happen unless my band gets to a level where they would pay attention to my music. But, for what it's worth, they are definitely nice to fans in general, they smile and take pictures and chat for a bit with everyone who approaches them, and I respect that.


----------



## -One-

I can't speak for them now, but I last saw them about a week before The Discovery dropped, and they were super nice. Jason and Lee took forty minutes to talk to me, because I hung around after their set to chat, and they were incredibly nice, and super thankful for their fans. A few months later, I had to give my ticket to another BoO show to a friend as I was called in to work last minute, and he talked Lee and Jason into talking to me on the phone for about 15 minutes since I couldn't make it. Lee and Jason both remembered me, and asked how I liked the album (aside from the tracks that everyone here heard demos of before the album dropped), and were all around stand up guys.

That said, I feel really bad for Lee Evans, and for Jason, for the way the rest of the band treated them, and I'm really surprised, and sad, that it happened.


----------



## Veldar

I love reading this thread so much hate 

I thought I'd add my 2 cents, the prodouction on TWDA made it unlisionable for me.




_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## RagtimeDandy

So much for getting into these guys. I was remotely intrigued after seeing them live but aside from the snore-core style, they're apparently dickheads. I suspected as much by their "Obey" attire, but this pretty much settles it.


----------



## last_for_death

They seemed like decent dudes when i met them after a show.


----------



## DLG

99.5 percent of people seem like decent dudes when you talk to them for 5 minutes.

99.9 percent of people seem like decent dudes when you talk to them for 5 minutes and they are making money off you. 

just sayin


----------



## Dan

I can't be the only one that regularly checks back on this thread just to see what new drama is going on with this group surely? 

It's like one big metal episode of Jersey Shore


----------



## Nats

allshallperishfan said:


> Exactly, i considered getting tattoos that relate to them. Im glad I didnt.



lol


----------



## Xplozive

isispelican said:


> Instagram
> 
> i say joe



Trying to work out who looks gayer if that makes any sense. I met both david and joe ad neither of them did. I do believe david recently broke up with the gf (im guilty, have them both on instagram, mainly because shes a babe haha).

Maybe its cameron?


----------



## xCaptainx

An artist is gay?!?!? 2013?!?!?!? OH THE HUMANITY! It's not like there has ever been ANY gay musicians at all?!?!!?


----------



## teamSKDM

no one said anything negative about homosexuality at all in this thread.. So idk why people like you are acting up ^ 

on a side note. like lee evans kinda said. theres nothing wrong with homosexuality (as i said i have homosexual family members) but there is everything wrong with doing sexual "favors" to obtain from.


----------



## xCaptainx

Ah you are right, sorry I read too fast and took something out of context. Lee's use of someones sexuality (a private matter) as a dig is a bit low, for sure. Mind you, he's pretty angry about the whole matter (which is fair enough)


----------



## allshallperishfan

I say its Lee m. I mean look at his new hairstyle haha.


----------



## GalacticDeath

allshallperishfan said:


> I say its Lee m. I mean look at his new hairstyle haha.


----------



## Watty

While I don't necessarily agree with everyone taking to social media to resolve their issues (as it's inherently full of misinformation on at least one party's side), it sucks that this seems to be playing out the way indicated in the Facebook post, which has since been made private? Regardless, the racial slurs part is even a bit more telling than the refusal to pay money back; money's money and character is (typically) forever.



JosephAOI said:


> I'm still gonna get my BOO tattoo, simply because their music inspired me a HELL of a lot.



I have got to tell you that I'm a veritable monk when it comes to my dedication to keeping my feelings about anything band members may or may not do and the music they make separate....and I'd definitely think twice about that. Once for getting a band tattoo to begin with and once for having a permanent reminder of their positions (however indirectly related they may be) inked on yourself.

Edit: More power to you if you can manage to square the difference between the two for yourself, I'm just saying that I couldn't...


----------



## JosephAOI

Watty said:


> I have got to tell you that I'm a veritable monk when it comes to my dedication to keeping my feelings about anything band members may or may not do and the music they make separate....and I'd definitely think twice about that. Once for getting a band tattoo to begin with and once for having a permanent reminder of their positions (however indirectly related they may be) inked on yourself.
> 
> Edit: More power to you if you can manage to square the difference between the two for yourself, I'm just saying that I couldn't...



I already have a Veil tattoo. It has nothing to do with their music as of now, because I currently don't jam Veil very much. It's the fact that without their music at some point in my life, I simply wouldn't be where I am currently. In one form or another, regardless of who they are as people, I owe them a part of my life so I want to dedicate a piece of my body to that fact. I think that's something pretty understandable.


----------



## straightshreddd

I'm sure the BoO guys are chill bros after shows and stuff, but from all the stuff I can gather, they're probably a bunch of dudes that play the part well and say all the right stuff in public, but it's completely different behind closed doors.

After the Jason situation, I saw shit like this coming from a mile away. 

Also, I think they're one of the most overrated bands of this era. Like top 5. And that's coming from someone who actually digs a lot of stuff by them and enjoyed seeing them live.

TWDA really did nothing for me and, quite frankly, I didn't expect it to. The only improvement I saw on this album is that now Lee M. can play very short shred-ish passages, but repeats them a lot to compensate. Other than that, bored the living shit out of me.


----------



## Draceius

Made my jaw drop, amazing playing.


----------



## Nlelith

Looks like they are improving their skills.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx9r8v_JME


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Draceius said:


> Made my jaw drop, amazing playing.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Nlelith said:


> Looks like they are improving their skills.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx9r8v_JME



Pretty much how their live shows go nowadays


----------



## Paul McAleer

Nlelith said:


> Looks like they are improving their skills.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx9r8v_JME



such prowess


----------



## RevelGTR

Finally picked up TWDA, and it's good but not great. The members of the band don't seem to be any bigger dicks than a lot of young guys. Not paying back Lee is pretty crappy of them, if it's true.


----------



## JosephAOI

New headlining tour announced:


----------



## spawnofthesith

Skipping Denver as usual


----------



## Joose

Nice lineup. But I just don't attend more than one show a month these days, if that. And I'm gonna have to take Suicide Silence/Black Dahlia Murder/Chelsea Grin over this one. 

We'll see. Greensboro isn't far from me; I may still try to attend.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

I got to see them at Warped Tour and got their signatures on a poster and the little booklet I'm holding in the pictures








I was a bit more pumped when Chelsea Grin came on though.


----------



## Joose

^For a brief second, I thought you were Trevor from The Black Dahlia Murder, and then I saw your shirt and laughed. TBDM... so much awesome.


----------



## Valnob

From what i've seen, Lee sold a some of his JPs ?


----------



## JosephAOI

^He sold two of them to Mehtab.


----------



## Don Vito

And I didn't think his collection could get any more godlier.


----------



## Valnob

JosephAOI said:


> ^He sold two of them to Mehtab.



Yeah the JP13 and the BFR Koa (is he crazy ?),

Last year he also sold his JP12 to LiamEngl


----------



## RoRo56

Valnob said:


> From what i've seen, Lee sold a some of his JPs ?



He plays Carvin guitars now along with David the bassist. He has a Trans White DC700C. The bassist has two Vanquishes. I'd assume he'll keep some of the EBMM's though.


----------



## TIBrent

Valnob said:


> Yeah the JP13 and the BFR Koa (is he crazy ?),
> 
> Last year he also sold his JP12 to LiamEngl


Yeah, weed ain't cheap these days.


----------



## MooseTuned

Valnob said:


> Yeah the JP13 and the BFR Koa (is he crazy ?),
> 
> Last year he also sold his JP12 to LiamEngl



It's a JPXI-7, not a JP13. It's actually on ebay right now.
Mehtab sold it to Zack. 

Ernie Ball Music Man BFR Petrucci Custom Shop JPXI7 Artist Custom Rose Wood | eBay


----------



## Wildebeest

TIBrent said:


> Yeah, weed ain't cheap these days.


----------



## wannabguitarist

TIBrent said:


> Yeah, weed ain't cheap these days.



It's dirt ....ing cheap man


----------



## Joose

wannabguitarist said:


> It's dirt ....ing cheap man



Maybe where you live.


----------



## crg123

I've never wanted a christmas sweater or piece of merch more. I think I might where it to my company christmas party for the lolz







Edit: FVCKING BOW DOWN!.....to baby Jesus!!!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^


----------



## Nlelith

So, Lee starts another solo project, and it sounds quite good.


----------



## Nlelith

Apparently, band is in the studio, recording the 5th album, and Cameron is already ripping it up.


----------



## bloc

Am I the only one who thinks A Higher Place is by far their best album?


----------



## Buffnuggler

bloc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks A Higher Place is by far their best album?



it's an awesome album, but IMO the discovery- even though a lot of it kind of blends together- comes out on top if only for Jason Richardson's solos in Follow the Signs and Behold. So sick.


----------



## nikolazjalic

bloc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks A Higher Place is by far their best album?



Super underrated. The Discovery or TNR are probably my first but it's closely tied up there. The productions my biggest gripe but some of my favourite BOO moments are on that album. If a few stick out, A Descent/A Higher Place/An Ascent are awesome melodically and Put to Rest, The Accountable and Faces of Death are


----------



## JosephAOI

^For sure. Also, imo the heaviest BOO moment is that last riff in Thrive. Absolutely crushing.


----------



## alec16

hmm i think the new reign will always be #1


----------



## Nlelith

I guess the new album is almost finished.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

New track has been released.



Less prog, less tech; more electro, more mainstream and radio-friendly. It's clear which direction they are heading with this one. Seems like they are just trying to reinvent the wheel at this point because this song sounds exactly like something that belongs on their last album. Still a catchy banger though.


----------



## Triple7

That was...yeah...


----------



## Tyler

lololol


----------



## kylendm

Probably their worst song yet imo.


----------



## breadtruck

Triple7 said:


> That was...yeah...



I had a similar reaction unfortunately. Massively underwhelmed. I feel like their heavy parts have sounded exactly the same for a few years now. And I thought that chorus was just _lame_. IMO it's a shame they didn't continue pursuing the 'The Discovery' sound and continue the whole proggy exploration.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## spawnofthesith

Made it 15 seconds


RIP BoO


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

_Tomorrow We Dj0nt Alive, Pt. 2_


----------



## gunshow86de

I can't remember the last time they wrote an actual guitar riff. 

EDIT: Actually, the part from 1:46 to 2:05 isn't bad. Nearly 20 seconds of cool riffing!


----------



## neurosis

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Less prog, less tech [...] more mainstream and radio-friendly.



Cleaner vocals overall added to their usual obsession with repeating the chorus as long as possible definitely point at an attempt to simplify here. 

I wish there was at least a heavier groove or a development of the sound. It really feels like a B-side from the last record. Sounds pretty much identical. 

Maybe throw the Logic template in the jungle?


----------



## jerm

Hey guys, if anyone wants the tabs for the new song, here they are:

000 000000 00000000 0000000000000 x 100


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

This is literally the worst song I have ever heard from them. I will listen to Divergency 100 times before listening to this again.

I mean this was SO bad  I can't believe it. Well, I can, I just wish I didn't have to.

If this is new BOO then bye BOO


----------



## bloc

Wow, just when I thought it couldn't get any worse than their last album. What the fook happened to the new album supposedly sounding like TNR!?


----------



## KJGaruda

bloc said:


> Wow, just when I thought it couldn't get any worse than their last album. What the fook happened to the new album supposedly sounding like TNR!?



That's what I said too. TNR and AHP were the last two albums of theirs that I vibed to. 

Dammit, Sumerian


----------



## bloc

Zenki_Kouki said:


> TNR and AHP were the last two albums of theirs that I vibed to.



Dude I thought I was the only one!


----------



## katsumura78

I want to do a Kickstarter for Jason Richardson to solo over that track, then it might be worth listening to. I love all the comments so far Lol especially the tab for the song thanks jerm!


----------



## Wildebeest

bloc said:


> Am I the only one who thinks A Higher Place is by far their best album?


I'm with you man. I love BOO, A Higher Place is one of my favorite albums. I feel like it was the most unique sounding in terms of the atmosphere it delivered, and the songs were structured very well. The Discovery is so awesome, and an incredible metal album, but I feel like A Higher Place was just a perfect piece of 20 something minutes.


----------



## -One-

That was just ....ing terrible. Man, BoO really _is_ dead.


----------



## Nlelith

Okay, I like even TWDA, but this? This sounds like a lame I See Stars song...

Though I guess that this track was written by Lee, because snippets that Cameron released a long time ago sounded freaking great. So I'm sure that at least half of the album will be great.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Yeah, snippets of TWDA sounded great too at the time


----------



## Nlelith

Well, and I liked them when I heard actual songs... so I mean, at least half of the album will be as great as good songs from TWDA were  I know they probably won't be anywhere like songs from The Discovery or A Higher Place, but still good enough for me.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sounds like a B side track, the vocals and lyrics sound like a rough draft.


----------



## Fat-Elf

It's listenable, I guess. Glad to hear more melodic singing(/shouting) but the guitar work is still pretty dull with all the open string "riffing". Also, they really abused that noise gate. Soon we won't probably even hear the guitars on new albums because the bands put the noise gate threshold on 0.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that was just so... unbelievably generic, i sh*i*t grooves harder than the main one for this song

i guess Jason really was what made this band special


----------



## elkinz

that was.... questionable. Dont dig it at all..


----------



## MetalheadMC

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> that was just so... unbelievably generic, i sh*i*t grooves harder than the main one for this song
> 
> i guess Jason really was what made this band special



I agree. Lee does tend to have a few shining moments like he did on Recreate and a few others, but for the most part it seems he's ok just chugging in the mix. I haven't been able to listen to much by them, except for the discovery so I may be done trying to get back into them personally


----------



## Alphanumeric

Its one track guys. No doubt that this is being pushed by the band/label as a first single as its the most accessible. As long as Cameron is in this band they have the potential to sound like whatever period of BoO people want most. 

Of course the insane shred of Jason can't be replicated (though 3 solos and 1 written track on the Discovery isn't a massive contribution). With the backlash against the songs Lee wrote on twda (but with positives for Cam's songs - Imaginary Condition/Vengence/Illusionist/Absolution/Source Field), given that almost all of their material in general is written by Cam I'd say the rest of this new album should be a treat for us all. The rhythm of TNR, melody of AHP, and lovely compositions on the Discovery are imo, what made those albums and make this band. 

Seems they picked up a lot of typically intolerant "it sucks if its not a million notes a minute" trve metal guitarists on the Discovery.


----------



## isispelican

^ this, I really liked the second half of TWDA


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Lorcan Ward said:


> Sounds like a B side track, the vocals and lyrics sound like a rough draft.



The mixer of the album posted in the Sturgis forum on FB yesterday saying that it isn't the final cut and that he could still make adjustments.

Fun fact: the guitars were amped with TSE x50


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

A million notes per minute? I'm just sitting here waiting for them to use anything besides the open notes.  don't tease us with this "A New Reign 2.0" and then give us a TWDA B-Side.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

It's a shame that Lee gets a sponsorship from Carvin and gets these $1400 guitars and then uses them for...this. haha

I will definitely listen to the album when it is out though, whether I like it or not I must give it at least one chance.


----------



## Alphanumeric

Pretty sure the band have never said that this'll be a New Reign 2.0, only that they are bringing back some elements of that sound, In general elements of the first 3 releases + songwriting and hooks learned from twda. 

I'm not too sure what angle they can go with next, though. They will never appeal to the mainstream metalcore/warped crowd since they don't have the right image and at their age that time has passed. The trademark 'sumeriancore' sound of TNR shared by Common Mans Collapse & Rareform is not relevant anymore, so going back to that is just an appeal to keep OG fans I guess. 

Idk, BoO is a bit of a pickle, if they did the discovery again it wouldn't be a progression, how else are they supposed to grow? This sorta I see starts/AA/BMTH esque electronicore is maybe an attempt at more sales but its a sound that belongs in 2010-13. If they really were hoping on the latest bandwagon then they'd be releasing some nu metal meets radio rock meets rnb stuff that om&m/wcar/issues are spearheading.


----------



## neurosis

Alphanumeric said:


> Pretty sure the band have never said that this'll be a New Reign 2.0, only that they are bringing back some elements of that sound, In general elements of the first 3 releases + songwriting and hooks learned from twda.
> 
> I'm not too sure what angle they can go with next, though. They will never appeal to the mainstream metalcore/warped crowd since they don't have the right image and at their age that time has passed. The trademark 'sumeriancore' sound of TNR shared by Common Mans Collapse & Rareform is not relevant anymore, so going back to that is just an appeal to keep OG fans I guess.
> 
> Idk, BoO is a bit of a pickle, if they did the discovery again it wouldn't be a progression, how else are they supposed to grow? This sorta I see starts/AA/BMTH esque electronicore is maybe an attempt at more sales but its a sound that belongs in 2010-13. If they really were hoping on the latest bandwagon then they'd be releasing some nu metal meets radio rock meets rnb stuff that om&m/wcar/issues are spearheading.



I think they have a band that has potential to grow with their current audience and still branch out of this teenager circuit you are talking about. 

I guess they could go radio friendly like these bands you reference but I think they're trying to polish what they think makes them stand out. They obviously have a few signature things going on, no discussion about that, but I guess some of us hoped that they'd expand on that, not just throw it back in in the same fashion they've done before. 

I like the vocals and the one string chugging but I don't need to hear more than 30seconds of this track, cause after that it's almost a loop of those 30 seconds again. I think they distilled too much this time.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Alphanumeric said:


> I'm not too sure what angle they can go with next, though. They will never appeal to the mainstream metalcore/warped crowd since they don't have the right image and at their age that time has passed.


You are aware that they are "mainstream metalcore" and that they have been on Warped Tour multiple times? 

I see scene kids wearing Born of Osiris shirts now.



Alphanumeric said:


> The trademark 'sumeriancore' sound of TNR shared by Common Mans Collapse & Rareform is not relevant anymore, so going back to that is just an appeal to keep OG fans I guess.


True dat. But now, "Sumeriancore" is redefined as this Periphery-type "-core" stuff. The latest Veil of Maya release is an example of this. Look at all the Sumerian bands that are sounding alike.

I do miss the first era where the _The New Reign_, _The Common Man's Collapse_, _Rareform_ sound dictated the Sumerian scene. Guess I'm just an OG. 



Alphanumeric said:


> This sorta I see starts/AA/BMTH esque electronicore is maybe an attempt at more sales but its a sound that belongs in 2010-13. If they really were hoping on the latest bandwagon then they'd be releasing some nu metal meets radio rock meets rnb stuff that om&m/wcar/issues are spearheading.


----------



## molsoncanadian

Haven't listened to this band since the discovery, and I see I still haven't missed much


----------



## nicktao

Emperor Guillotine said:


> True dat. But now, "Sumeriancore" is redefined as this Periphery-type "-core" stuff. The latest Veil of Maya release is an example of this. Look at all the Sumerian bands that are sounding alike.



I wouldn't lump current BOO with Periphery/VOM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Attack of Attack.

Jesus Christ, that sound is probably as bad as my joke. 



> Seems they picked up a lot of typically intolerant "it sucks if its not a million notes a minute" trve metal guitarists on the Discovery.


They made their fame by making some really awesome tech death and prog metal for nearly 3 albums. Now they're trying to get the Attack Attack crowd by writing djeneric electronic chug-core. Are you REALLY surprised that we hate the shift in sound? It's like if Morbid Angel decided to stop playing death metal and started writing generic industrial me- oh wait.


----------



## Alphanumeric

I wouldn't lump BoO in as mainstream metalcore at all, yes they play Warped which is a great opportunity for any band but they aren't there in the same way Issues or Asking Alexandria, the stage they play, numbers, type of fan etc And in general they are about as far from the metalcore bands on the radio as a band like Testament are to Metallica. 

They might have a few 'scene' people who have their merch but that's because of TNR, they really built their name in 2007-09 as a deathcore band but an goofy alt deathcore band so I'd say that 'scene' is inherent to their style, just in a different way. If anything the least chuggy album with the most leads is AHP, its mostly cool harmony and pretty melodies. If you really listen to the discovery, it has about the same level as 000 as the newest stuff, just that there were more solos. They haven't changed their sound, just the application. 

And yeah @Neurosis, it seems like they are trying to constantly refine and polish what makes them them, but I was just thinking about how they can actually progress. I don't think going back to the old sound, commercialising things, or just doing a Discovery 2.0 is it, what angle can they find?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

I'm listening through A Higher Place right now again and man I really think this is my favorite BOO album. It makes me sad they don't even play any songs from this album anymore.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

nicktao said:


> I wouldn't lump current BOO with Periphery/VOM.


I didn't. I was just explaining the sound as it is now defined. There is nothing about Born of Osiris in that statement/paragraph.



Alphanumeric said:


> They might have a few 'scene' people who have their merch but that's because of TNR, they really built their name in 2007-09 as a deathcore band but an goofy alt deathcore band so I'd say that 'scene' is inherent to their style, just in a different way.


Not exactly sure if the "scene" kids would've liked _A New Reign_. I mean, what they like is the current direction of Born of Osiris because it's this scene-y electronicore or "chugcore" that many other bands have capitalized on.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Not exactly sure if the "scene" kids would've liked _A New Reign_. I mean, what they like is the current direction of Born of Osiris because it's this scene-y electronicore or "chugcore" that many other bands have capitalized on.



Yeah but scene kids back in 2007-09 ate up .... like ANR. Scene kids were a lot cooler back then


----------



## bloc

wannabguitarist said:


> Scene kids were a lot cooler back then



Correction: scene kids were never cool


----------



## xCaptainx

+1 to everything Alphanumeric shared. Totally on point. 

I like the new song, and it's clear that they are going to a specific melodic'ish song with plenty of melody/vocal hooks that work well live. I'm looking forward to hearing more. 

Check out the latest Bring Me The Horizon singles for similar approaches. It's not a widdly widdly tech/prog metal genre/approach but it's actually refreshing and sounds 'fun' (for lack of a better word)


----------



## neurosis

Alphanumeric said:


> And yeah @Neurosis, it seems like they are trying to constantly refine and polish what makes them them, but I was just thinking about how they can actually progress. I don't think going back to the old sound, commercialising things, or just doing a Discovery 2.0 is it, what angle can they find?



I am not sure I expect them to progress as much as to not dilute themselves, you know? The new sound is good I guess, since it's identical as on the previous record (except maybe go less heavy on the gating) and I think they can be ok commercially regardless. I just wonder if completely eliminating an aspect that put balance into their already repetitive compositions isn't a bummer. 

They are a good band. They will always sound like them, they have a few signature elements that make them recognizable. Those are also in the new track, except they left out the solos so it feels like a scrap track with all the other repeating parts.


----------



## neurosis

xCaptainx said:


> +1 to everything Alphanumeric shared. Totally on point.
> 
> I like the new song, and it's clear that they are going to a specific melodic'ish song with plenty of melody/vocal hooks that work well live. I'm looking forward to hearing more.
> 
> Check out the latest Bring Me The Horizon singles for similar approaches. It's not a widdly widdly tech/prog metal genre/approach but it's actually refreshing and sounds 'fun' (for lack of a better word)



I see your point. I was actually going to throw in a BMTH comparison but then refrained from it. In all honesty BMTH is a band I didn't really like until Sempiternal. By another era's standard that stuff is good pop. Catchy hooks, great lyrics for what they are worth and a really comprehensive understanding of their own material and how it will translate to the live show in general if you ask me. I know a lot of people have given them .... but this is a band that will be huge, not just for the teens that have been growing with them. 

Born of Osiris with this track... not the same league I am afraid. I will wait and pick up the album to say more but this is a watered down version of what they are... while of BMTH there is no doubt that they are expanding their songwriting in giant steps since the last two releases.


----------



## Nlelith

Alphanumeric, &#9608; Exactly how I see BoO and what I expect from them. Cameron never disappoints.

As for all the comparisons of new BoO song to BMTH... Come on, guys. There's clearly a difference between them: new BMTH songs doesn't suck.  Look, I even made a cover art:




















---F***ING SCROLL DOWN---





























---

PS This is just for the sake of humor, I still love BoO


----------



## EarthProject

For those who cannot hear it, this is where the BMTH comparison comes from. Check the hook. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9htPNo9rND8


----------



## Glass Cloud

I guess the good songwritting left when Jason did. 


I still think a higher place is their best album. And one of my top favourites in the genre


----------



## Santuzzo

I'm not too crazy about this new song, but it does not sound all that bad to me either.

I have all their albums so far - and I really like all of them a lot, also TWDA, believe it or not - so I am definitely getting the new album as well once it's out.


----------



## goherpsNderp

oh jeez, this is like one of those terrible songs that suddenly comes on when you're listening to spotify or last.fm or something and you have to SPRINT to the living room to quickly change tracks or turn it off.

sort of related: has there ever been a band where one of the members quit because the music the rest of the band wanted to make was awful? cameron is like wasted talent right now. i know it's one song, but i'm still gagging from TWDA.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

goherpsNderp said:


> has there ever been a band where one of the members quit because the music the rest of the band wanted to make was awful?



If Jason was still in Born of Osiris when they made TWDA and then this, then that could have happened 

Jeez this album is gonna be mediocore.


----------



## isomorphic

what if this is actually the best song on the new album


----------



## Wildebeest

I know we were just talking about how lame the new single was, but they totally killed it last night in NYC. It's the neatest I've ever seen them, and the most energetic too. It felt like the floor was gonna collapse with everyone jumping to Empires Erased. I appreciate how they continually remix the intro every year before going into playing the song instead of having the same intro every time. Great Set.

It's weird, I didn't care much for Tomorrow We Die Alive compared to how much I love their other albums, but the 4 songs they play from it (Machine, Divergency and 2 others that I don't exactly remember the titles of) really fit in well with the set and are fun live.

Sad note, this was the first time I've seen BOO without After the Burial, and I've seen them three times together  The Acacia Stain, Veil of Maya, and BOO all gave shout outs and spoke kindly of Justin. I'm sure other bands that I missed did too. Lot's of Justin chanting.


----------



## Santuzzo

has anybody seen or read a release date for the new BoO album yet?


----------



## bloc

I don't think anyone wants it anymore


----------



## Santuzzo

bloc said:


> I don't think anyone wants it anymore



well, I do. 

I like TWDA a lot, despite many people disliking it. 
I been listening to BoO as lot lately, and I think A Higher Place and Discovery are my favorite BoO albums, but TWDA comes right after


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Thats strange there is no information about it. Maybe Through me in the Jungle was just a once off single.


----------



## Nlelith

Well, album is already recorded, so I think that it will be out soon.


----------



## Matyrker

Anyone else extremely turned off by the amount of backing tracks they use? This may have been discussed in the 114 pages prior so sorry 

But I mean, I see that backing tracks can be very useful...however they are not to be used as a route to be lazy players. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Masoo2

I'm personally fine with them, fills up the live mix really nice and can add a double tracked effect.

It's (IMO) the best alternative to getting 2-3 guitarists (Periphery/Chelsea Grin). One guitar just doesn't feel that heavy live to me.


----------



## Matyrker

Masoo2 said:


> I'm personally fine with them, fills up the live mix really nice and can add a double tracked effect.
> 
> It's (IMO) the best alternative to getting 2-3 guitarists (Periphery/Chelsea Grin). One guitar just doesn't feel that heavy live to me.



I should add I've been told they back track their kick drum.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Matyrker said:


> I should add I've been told they back track their kick drum.



 

Absolutely no new information in quite a while, not even any more teases. I'm going to bet that it won't be out until next year...


----------



## Nlelith

Well, they teased this today:

_"It came in waves, as cycles divide and unite us. - 9.10.15"_







I guess they it's MM/DD date, so they're dropping something tommorow.


----------



## bloc

Nlelith said:


> _"It came in waves, as cycles divide and unite us."_



Bwahaha what mumbo jumbo is this


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Nlelith

bloc said:


> Bwahaha what mumbo jumbo is this


I think they had some cheesy lines like this starting from The Discovery, maybe even earlier... I don't really care as long as it's not offensive and the music is good. I hope it will be good.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I'm not expecting anything


----------



## chevymeister

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm not expecting anything



That way you can't be let down!


----------



## Santuzzo

I been listening to A Higher Place over and over the past days, that album kicks all kinds of ass, I love every track on it, every single one of them.

I am sure the new album will be very different from AHP, but I'm still very much looking forward to it.


----------



## AdenM

Wasn't the hugest fan of Throw Me in the Jungle (not my cup of tea anymore, wasn't terrible), but it looks like they attempted to shut up a few of the "dis band sux since Jas0n left" crowd with this track. Need to listen to it a couple more times though.


----------



## noobstix

It's better that TMITJ but nothing really grabs me about it...


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

It's not bad. But it just...I don't know. I think I can't expect anything from them anymore. It's so samey as TWDA and just feels like it's going through the motions. Same general tempo, same patterns, same vocal melodies, etc. The part at the 1 minute mark is cool. Some of the more unique parts are so short that you can't even get into them before they're over onto some more 000 (see: the blast beat part)

The blatant TNR rehashes don't do much for me either. I don't want to sound like I'm saying "sound like TNR" then saying "don't rip off yourselves" but it's like they don't expand on anything, they just rehash the same ideas in a randomized order so that it'll try to sound new and unique, which it doesn't.

I honestly liked a lot of TWDA and think they did a good job on some of the more unique songs (like Absolution, Imaginary Condition, Illusionist, Source Field) but that's not the majority of their writing.


----------



## Alphanumeric

New track is solid. 

The melodic interlude at 1.25 is exactly what makes boo great. NO ONE can write harmonic layers like that as well as these guys, shame they didn't repeat it. Also enjoing the bridge at 1.05, repeated again at 3.00.

The melodic side of the song reminds me of AHP, but they slip into autopilot a bit with the main alt picky theme sort of thing that sounds a bit discovery/twda B side.

The blast beats and frantic breakdown were a total New Reign throwback though haha \m/

1.25 to 1.55 is definitely the high point for me.


----------



## kylendm

Yeah that bridge at 1:00 reminded me of something that would be in A Higher Place. This song is leagues better than TMITJ.


----------



## Santuzzo

I like the new song a lot! 
Much more to my liking than the previous song ...

Looking forward to the album


----------



## bloc

Whoa the new track is a HUGE step up from the last single (not to mention album), I am very surprised. It really does sound a lot like AHP stuff which is great to hear.


----------



## Nlelith

Listened it 3 times, not in a row, but throughout the day. At first listen the moments that really grabbed my attention moved on way too fast, this was kind of disappointing, but after 3rd listen I realized that there's actually a lot of cool parts following one another, even if they are short. Really digging the track now, AHP-like melodies are awesome!

What I don't like, is the very first intro sequence of 0000 with nothing but 16th notes lead that's repeated several times, I'm constantly waiting for this lick to progress into something else, or at least change the fretboard position unexpectedly, but that just never happens.


----------



## bloc

What I'm now curious about is what the rest of the album will sound like. So far, the 2 released songs are miles apart from each other. You have some dumbed down crap similar to TWDA and then this new song which is closer to The Discovery. 

I doubt they can pull off something that's in the middle of the road (nor do I want to hear that) so either the rest of the album will be more dumbed down crap or The Discovery Pt. II? Either way, either single will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Nlelith

Considering how second single is closer to what they promised album to sound like, I hope other songs will sound similar. Though, I find Resilience to be a mix of their every album except for The Discovery, haha.


----------



## Draceius

Nlelith said:


> Considering how second single is closer to what they promised album to sound like, I hope other songs will sound similar. Though, I find Resilience to be a mix of their every album except for The Discovery, haha.



Every time I see a YouTube comment saying it's like a song from the discovery it makes me wonder if they listened to a higher place or the new reign at all. But then again pretty much all YouTube comments on sumarian's videos are cancerous and I don't know why I read them.


----------



## JP Universe

Ok. let me get a few things out of the way first.

- I've started listening to these guys a month ago, i'm very late to the party.
- Machine was the song to get me into the band by accident, I LOVE it
- Divergency is my favourite song (The main riff grooves SO HARD)
- Omniscient is an awesome interlude
- Cameron Grays work goes SO WELL with these guys
- Destroy Erase Improve is my favourite album 
- Ummm Throw me in the jungle is awesome to me 
- I've had a few beers

Just inputting an outsiders thoughts into the thread 

I do like The Discovery the most, mainly because of the interludes.. they are killer 

Anyways i'm struggling to understand the hate, do understand a bit of it 
Do people really need to hear the Malmsteen like solos to make it that much better? (This is coming from the biggest shred fiend you would meet) 

Regardless what people have said - Give me 0000---00---000--00-000--0000 all day long as there's something interesting going on under it (which happens in most cases?) Just too much negativity here (Your opinion is invalid, mine is correct ), i'm buying the new album as soon as it drops!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Damn, I will eat my words. That song is pretty good and I really hope the TMITJ isn't an example of the rest of the CD.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

JP Universe said:


> Anyways i'm struggling to understand the hate, do understand a bit of it
> Do people really need to hear the Malmsteen like solos to make it that much better? (This is coming from the biggest shred fiend you would meet)



It's less about "give us shred" and more about "give us evolution".

A lot of their songs from their first three releases had thought-out structure and actually developed and had new ideas within the songs, and they showed off every band member's playing and writing skills. TWDA had some of that imo (Source Field, Imaginary Condition) but had a lot of songs that were basically two sections repeated over and over and over. There's a difference between growth and just repetition.

The complaints come from the fact that they don't seem like they're trying to be interesting anymore. They're more about appealing to the lowest common denominator now rather than being musically proficient. The songs from the first three albums stuck in your head because the parts were so memorable and unique and good. The songs from TWDA (and likely this album) will stick in your head because they beat the same relatively simple idea into your head for three and a half minutes straight.

Also I can't wait to watch the inevitable YouTube videos where Lee can't play the Resilience chorus up to speed. Lee never plays the Follow The Signs solo right live, or even the Exhilarate solo sometimes.


----------



## infernalreaper

Resilience seems to be written entirely by cameron....which is great...cameron needs to do more of the guitar writing in BOO


----------



## PyramidSmasher

I don't think anyone whose been with this band from day one can defend what this band has chosen to do with their sound recently, or at least not pretend its even remotely the same thing as the first 3 albums...

Also why does their guitarist choose the worlds ....tiest chug tone??? It literally has 0 balls to it


----------



## Draceius

PyramidSmasher said:


> I don't think anyone whose been with this band from day one can defend what this band has chosen to do with their sound recently, or at least not pretend its even remotely the same thing as the first 3 albums...
> 
> Also why does their guitarist choose the worlds ....tiest chug tone??? It literally has 0 balls to it



I don't think anyone who's been with this band from day one can say any of those first three albums (well ep and 2 albums) sound the same, they all have different atmospheres and different approaches. I mean you can tell all of them are BoO albums but they're all unique. And as for defending them, I can't defend them as people, but as musicians they play what they enjoy, they obviously enjoy this style that people seem to rag on but you can't fault them for wanting to do it. I'd rather they make music they like and go in a direction they like than them make music they don't enjoy anymore because people moan at them (and will always moan at them since jason is gone).


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Draceius said:


> I don't think anyone who's been with this band from day one can say any of those first three albums (well ep and 2 albums) sound the same, they all have different atmospheres and different approaches. I mean you can tell all of them are BoO albums but they're all unique. And as for defending them, I can't defend them as people, but as musicians they play what they enjoy, they obviously enjoy this style that people seem to rag on but you can't fault them for wanting to do it. I'd rather they make music they like and go in a direction they like than them make music they don't enjoy anymore because people moan at them (and will always moan at them since jason is gone).



As much as I feel I'm going to dislike their new stuff I entirely stand by what you say here. I never want to say that they shouldn't do what they want, they're entirely allowed to do that and I would like them to do that. I might not like it, and I might criticize it, but I'll defend their right to play whatever they want to play.


----------



## Xplozive

Anyone else hear goddess of the dawn yet. Im pretty impressed by it. Grooves nicely but the dark melodies and vocals make the song. Starting to think this album might be a ripper


----------



## Jonathan20022

People are going to be satisfied with "Back to TNR" after hearing Goddess. Good song.


----------



## Nlelith

Yep, it's pretty good. Still a lot of chugs, but they accompany tasty leads really great. What surprised me, though, is that Ronnie changes his singing style towards the end of the song, very slightly, but still enough for the last four lines to sound fresh.


----------



## Santuzzo

there is another new song out?
Where did you guys find it? I searched on YouTube but could not find 'Goddess of the dawn'


----------



## Randy

Sounds like every BoO song on every BoO album. Take that as you will.


----------



## TravisMontgomery




----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Nlelith said:


> Yep, it's pretty good. Still a lot of chugs, but they accompany tasty leads really great. What surprised me, though, is that Ronnie changes his singing style towards the end of the song, very slightly, but still enough for the last four lines to sound fresh.



Wasn't that weird? I did not expect that.

It's a neat song, I think it's more organized structurally than some of their other stuff yet isn't overbearingly repetitive.


----------



## Santuzzo

I saw the song posted on Facebook. Resilience is still my favorite of the three tracks that have been posted so far.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Someone needs to Throw Me in the Jungle of the Goddess of the Dawn. 



(eww...)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I covered the outro lead from Goddess of the Dawn.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Another new track


----------



## kylendm

https://youtu.be/3eWyo7MkqTA
Meh


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Now THAT is a TWDA B side if I ever heard one.


----------



## bloc

Another solid track, but I can see the novelty wearing off on this new album really quickly


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Is it just me or are the rewriting the same song over and over with the slightest variation to make it seem different? Ironically, Throw Me In the Jungle stands out the most in spite of it's totally uninteresting guitar work. I feel like I'm hearing the same thing on repeat...the whole thing feels lazy.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Can't agree, and I have felt that way about bands/albums before from other artists. Every song released thus far has been pretty different from each other 70% of the time, the other 30% I account to being their "sound".

Free Fall has an electronic outro FFS


----------



## Nlelith

Not feeling Free Fall that much. Got bored of it after a couple of listens. I guess it would be good for the shows, though. Very intense.


----------



## Santuzzo

I do like the new song, but resilience is still my favorite of the new songs so far!


----------



## Xplozive

Lee definitely upping his solo game on this album


----------



## Nlelith

I remember someone mentioned a similar problem in this thread: my toilet has been leaking since yesterday. Full report on the issue will be here after a week or so.

To stay on topic, some completely different news  I decided to pre-order the new album.


----------



## chevymeister

Well.. Warlords outro solo is insanely catchy. I actually quite like this album... Even the songs they released that I didn't like are starting to grow on me. I'll probably pick up this release.


----------



## Xplozive

Some of the 'unreleased' songs have some simple but groovy and catchy riffs. Really enjoying it..and a couple of the solos are really good. Most of them surprised me, not thinking at all that they would throw them in there.

Definite step up from twda...

Also the composer outro holy hell what in the world hahaha


----------



## bloc

New album is sooooo much fun and actually really solid all around, colour me surprised. I'd say Jungle is the worst track, but mixed in the with rest of the songs it ain't too bad.


----------



## chevymeister

bloc said:


> New album is sooooo much fun and actually really solid all around, colour me surprised. I'd say Jungle is the worst track, but mixed in the with rest of the songs it ain't too bad.


I've actually started to like it a bit.


----------



## sawtoothscream

where are you guys hearing these song?


----------



## anomynous

from faucets


----------



## oddcam

There is an official album stream now on youtube now so we can all check it out.

This is album is ....ing great, BoO should be proud. The synth/computer stuff is really tasteful as compared to TWDA, there's BAD-ASS djent stuff going on, and they've created some wonderful, creepy and beautiful atmosphere. There are still some parts that many will find stale, but they are few and far between. I thought I might be lost on the BoO hate since I didn't love the last album but goddamn, this one is heavy _and_ pretty. Listening to it I crapped my pants, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## bloc

Quite a few of the synth lines are Halloween-esque and it kinda makes me chuckle. Like the opening to The Other Half Of Me.


----------



## allshallperishfan

"The Other Half of Me" is sick. That one may be my favorite along with "resilience" and "goddess of the dawn".


----------



## Nlelith

Resilience is still my favorite, but I also love this one...



The Other Half Of Me, Tidebinder, Goddess Of The Dawn are great too.


----------



## xCaptainx

Album is up on spotify now too.


----------



## xCaptainx

Warlords solo is dope. Made me stop and go back to listen to it again, haha. He has totally upped his game.


----------



## Joose

I like this album a lot.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Good album.


----------



## Nlelith

Okay, here's my slightly extended thoughts on new album:

Guitar parts are a huge step up from the last one. Lots of great songs, I'll throw every track in my smartphone to listen, except one (later about that). Love the vocals on this album for the most part, but there's some cheesy lyrics stuff from time to time, as always. What I didn't like about the album, is the overuse of that fast sequences of electronic hihat (?) on top of fast riffs. It was first used on some song from TWDA, and worked there, but here I'm getting bored of hearing it, and it sounds like self-copying. Synth parts still play some repetitive fast leads here and there. Once again, it works, but I much prefer BoO with synths playing their own, subtle and soft chill melody. It fits agressive riffing even more, and if it develops into something beautiful, while making guitars, drums and bass stop/chill too, that's even better. Anyway, it's a good album and I highly recommend checking it out!

Favorite songs: The Other Half Of Me; Free Fall; The Sleeping And The Dead; Tidebinder; Resilience; Goddess Of The Dawn; Warlords; River Of Time.
A little less favorite: Illuminate; The Louder The Sound, The More We All Believe; The Composer.
Now, throw away that 'Blow Me In Junk Hole' TWDA B-side, add a chill interlude instead of it, and this album will turn from a darn good one to a whooping great one.

PS This is just my personal opinion for the time being, and I usually end up liking BoO albums even more in a couple of month from the first listen.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

This album is a big step above from TWDA. The songs are more interesting and varied but it took me a few listens to get into it. I really like the synths, choruses, BOO bounce/groove sections which will all sound great live. This album feels like it was wrote for playing live. Pronunciation is good as always, you can make out the majority of lyrics. 

Lee's solos are really good on this album, I like how he doesn't do one in every song , instead it really adds to the song. He has a very good ear for melody. The guitar tone is tighter and clearer than previous records, Kiesel lithium pickups?

Things I don't like are how the super edited guitars get very fatiguing at times. Like mentioned above there are also some drum machine sounds that sound really out of place, some sections are very busy with too much going on.


----------



## Nlelith

Yeah, mix definitely gets too busy sometimes, especially because of the synths. That's why I'd like them to play more subtle melodies. It's pretty much why I think The Discovery has the best production out of all their albums: different instrument parts are composed in such balance with each other, that there's hardly any unnecessary compression and lots of ear-pleasing dynamics. Everything is so transparent and clear, you can constantly hear the bass actually playing, and not just booming below, buried in the mix.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Album is pretty solid!

Constantly having random sections of their songs stuck in my head throughout the day.


----------



## sakeido

For some reason when I listen to this album, Tomorrow We Die Alive gets stuck in my head instead. 

Some pretty good bits on here. Sleeping and the Dead is just  
Kinda reminds me of the last After the Burial though where recorded it's decent enough, but live it would absolutely slay


----------



## ayaotd

sakeido said:


> For some reason when I listen to this album, Tomorrow We Die Alive gets stuck in my head instead.
> 
> Some pretty good bits on here. Sleeping and the Dead is just
> Kinda reminds me of the last After the Burial though where recorded it's decent enough, but live it would absolutely slay


Great description. ATB's last album was real intense live. I still have to check this Born Of Osiris release out!


----------



## Wildebeest

I'm still digesting the new album, but I think they did a lot of things right.


----------



## JP Universe

Loving the new album!!!


----------



## Insomnia

I think the new album is pretty good. It exceeded my expectations and, in my opinion, sounds a bit nicer than their earlier stuff. 

Good job, guys!


----------



## Dcm81

I'm liking the new album so far. In my opinion though, it sounds extremely reminiscent (sp?) of The Discovery just without Jason's facemelting solos, which kinda detracts from it....at least for my taste.
I'm really questioning if Lee will be able to play those solos after seeing that one vid of him butchering Jason's solo live. Couldn't believe it when I saw it and it really lessened my opinion of him as a guitarist. IDK, it's pretty much the only thing I've seen him try to shred so it could have just been a REALLY, REALLY bad day.


----------



## Jonathan20022

That video of Follow the Signs and Machine from like 2-3 years ago? 

You know it's possible for players to improve in a timespan right? I saw them recently and while Machine and Illusionist aren't their more difficult things to play, Lee played them and the leads just fine 

EDIT: Really like the album, The Other Side/Sleeping/Warlords are my favorite tracks of the bunch. Not having shred all over the album doesn't detract from it, but I listen to music as a fan instead of as a musician. So I'm fine with there not being a bunch of techy/shreddy moments.


----------



## Wildebeest

I've seen them live 4 times, in 2012 Lee was a little sloppy, but in 2015 he was very tight live, and nailed every solo. 

That said, the lead guitar sounds very produced. You can barely hear the pick attack on any of the notes. I'm not complaining, I think it sounds cool in the context of their music. How is this achieved? What exactly is going on here. Is it simply his picking technique?


----------



## Spicypickles

I wouldn't say its his technique, if you listen to his last run before Jason's solo on dissimulation, you can definitely hear the pick attack.


I would say it's just heavily produced.


----------



## allshallperishfan

It seems as though Born of Osiris still has the songwriting abilities to make amazing music, however they really seem to mix in songs that are completely out of place and "poppy" in the middle of their last two albums. "Divergency", "Throw me in the Jungle", "The louder the sound the more we all believe" are some examples. They also NEVER choose any of their cool songs to play live. Why no "source field"? "The origin" "AEONIII"? "Vengance"? Nope they just played the "Poppy" songs off of TWDA. They are playing "Throw Me in the Jungle" live now so It seems like the trend is continuing. 

I took the Liberty to combine their last two albums into a single album . That's what they should have done. The Discovery part 2??? Is it a coincidence that they made 15 awesome songs over the past 2 albums?



The Other Half of Me
Free Fall
The Origin
Absolution
Source Field
Resilience
The Sleeping and the Dead
Goddess of the Dawn
Imaginary Condition
Warlords
Aeon III
Illusionist
River of Time
Vengeance
The Composer


These 15 of the 22 total on the last two albums are the classic awesome Born of Osiris that I love.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wildebeest said:


> That said, the lead guitar sounds very produced. You can barely hear the pick attack on any of the notes. I'm not complaining, I think it sounds cool in the context of their music. How is this achieved? What exactly is going on here. Is it simply his picking technique?



- Record at 50% tempo and then speed it up in your DAW
- Record one note at a time and edit everything together, think of a keyboard or drum VST and how midi works
- Record very small sections and edit out the start/end of notes aswell as any pauses or slides


----------



## Santuzzo

Lorcan Ward said:


> - Record at 50% tempo and then speed it up in your DAW
> - Record one note at a time and edit everything together, think of a keyboard or drum VST and how midi works
> - Record very small sections and edit out the start/end of notes aswell as any pauses or slides



wow, is this really being done in professional productions?
Seems like a LOT of work to go through. And the downside IMO would be (apart from a maybe sterile album sound, but that is probably just a matter of taste) that this sound will not be re-producible live.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Santuzzo said:


> wow, is this really being done in professional productions?



See: HAARP Machine Megathread


----------



## Wildebeest

Lorcan Ward said:


> - Record at 50% tempo and then speed it up in your DAW
> - Record one note at a time and edit everything together, think of a keyboard or drum VST and how midi works
> - Record very small sections and edit out the start/end of notes aswell as any pauses or slides


Thanks for the overview. I've messed around with speeding up recordings but never to this extent. My understanding is that many bands record like this nowadays?


----------



## allshallperishfan

allshallperishfan said:


> It seems as though Born of Osiris still has the songwriting abilities to make amazing music, however they really seem to mix in songs that are completely out of place and "poppy" in the middle of their last two albums. "Divergency", "Throw me in the Jungle", "The louder the sound the more we all believe" are some examples. They also NEVER choose any of their cool songs to play live. Why no "source field"? "The origin" "AEONIII"? "Vengance"? Nope they just played the "Poppy" songs off of TWDA. They are playing "Throw Me in the Jungle" live now so It seems like the trend is continuing.
> 
> I took the Liberty to combine their last two albums into a single album . That's what they should have done. The Discovery part 2??? Is it a coincidence that they made 15 awesome songs over the past 2 albums?
> 
> 
> 
> The Other Half of Me
> Free Fall
> The Origin
> Absolution
> Source Field
> Resilience
> The Sleeping and the Dead
> Goddess of the Dawn
> Imaginary Condition
> Warlords
> Aeon III
> Illusionist
> River of Time
> Vengeance
> The Composer
> 
> 
> These 15 of the 22 total on the last two albums are the classic awesome Born of Osiris that I love.


That's also why they don't play their best songs live I suppose. Because they can't. I've never seen a vengeance solo live or even a video of that song, or source field.


----------



## Nlelith

Back in 2011 they shot studio diaries, tracking The Discovery. And while Lee was ....ing up some takes in these videos, they were tracking in full tempo. A lot of guitar clips in these diaries were from tracking Recreate, and while you can hear some occasional picking noise in this song from time to time, a lot of parts just don't have it. Same story for any other song from The Discovery. So I guess it's just good pick+technique+a lot of editing after the recording process... Maybe every single note is edited by a perfectionist audio engineer, or maybe they just apply some sort of de-clicker plugin for the recorded DI, and it gives such a wonderful result?


----------



## allshallperishfan

Nlelith said:


> Back in 2011 they shot studio diaries, tracking The Discovery. And while Lee was ....ing up some takes in these videos, they were tracking in full tempo. A lot of guitar clips in these diaries were from tracking Recreate, and while you can hear some occasional picking noise in this song from time to time, a lot of parts just don't have it. Same story for any other song from The Discovery. So I guess it's just good pick+technique+a lot of editing after the recording process... Maybe every single note is edited by a perfectionist audio engineer, or maybe they just apply some sort of de-clicker plugin for the recorded DI, and it gives such a wonderful result?


Key thing here is that was back in 2011 when the band played their instruments and didnt overproduce the .... out of their albums. Now i think half of their live sound comes from backing tracks. And it is clear that the recording process has changed. Now its probably all half speed and edited to hell. WHY do you think there hasn't been any studio footage of the past 2 albums??? Cause it would show them recording solos half speed haha. All that being said, they still produce killer tracks, along with some garbage ones. . . .


----------



## Jonathan20022

^ Kind of presumptuous, but that's what people do nowadays lol.

You could always ask and find out, doesn't matter to me the music sounds good and so do the solos. If knowing if an artist used a certain method to record music you like really ruins it for you, then you care more about band drama than the actual music 

Also


----------



## Nlelith

*allshallperishfan,* my point was, that even though recording at half speed is a way to get rid of the picking noise, it's not really necessary and can be done after recording. So, if Lee could track his parts at 100% speed on The Discovery, why the hell would he slow down nowadays, especially when everybody says he got better as a guitarist since then... Their last two albums sound overproduced because they are, but it doesn't really say anything about the recording process.


----------



## Joose

All I know, is that I'm listening to Soul Sphere a LOT more than I anticipated.

Throw Me In The Dumpster is the only one I don't like. 

The Other Half of Me, Warlords, The Sleeping And The Dead, Goddess of the Dawn, Resilience, Illuminate... ugh, all so good. Well done, BoO.


----------



## Kobalt

Really good album. I've been loving this band a lot since TWDA.


----------



## Joose

So after many, many, many listens and consequently, many listens of the older albums again, I can confidently say this is my favorite BoO album. There is always something interesting, catchy or groovy happening. Honestly, this album sounds like their most meticulous work.

I like it so much that it's made me enjoy TWDA even more than I used to. 

As much as I love The Discovery (of Jason Richardson), it almost feels like it interrupted what BoO do. TWDA would've been a better follow-up to A Higher Place, in my opinion... 

That said, The Discovery is still my 2nd favorite.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I still feel like AHP is my favorite BoO album!!


----------



## Nlelith

Not my favorite song, and some things in the video look bad from the technical standpoint, but at least we can see how David is feeling it, haha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^if they were pulling less silly faces and movements it would be a really good video. Its very creative when most metal videos are just live shots or playing in a warehouse.

My favourite song from the new album at the moment is Warlords. It would sound awesome live.


----------



## Joose

Love "Illuminate" and that video was rad! 

Oh, BoO... while I've thoroughly enjoyed all of your albums, Soul Sphere just takes the cake. I'm not entirely certain I've listened to anything else since its release.


----------



## Nlelith

&#8220;THE ETERNAL REIGN&#8221; (&#8220;The New Reign&#8221; completely re-recorded and re-envisioned - also includes the brand new song &#8220;Glorious Day&#8221 out February 24 2017

New song is a bit of a mess in terms of flow, very different riffs with drum fills in between. But riffs are good.


----------



## Drezik27

Nlelith said:


> THE ETERNAL REIGN (The New Reign completely re-recorded and re-envisioned - also includes the brand new song Glorious Day) out February 24 2017
> 
> New song is a bit of a mess in terms of flow, very different riffs with drum fills in between. But riffs are good.




I'm torn on this...On one hand I'm kinda excited to hear The New Reign re-recorded. On the other... I think "Glorious Day" is awful


----------



## Santuzzo

I am definitely gonna get the re-visited version of New Reign.
Not sure what to think of this new song. I like the chorus at 0:55 a lot, but the song structure throws me off a bit.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I love the mix on The New Reign since everything is so clear. Looking forward to hearing if its a complete change up like what Dimmu Borgir did with Stormblast.


----------



## bloc

New song is awesome, and that ending solo is just killer. This band has always been best when doing those sub 3 minute songs with random rhythms and melodic guitar leads like on TNR and AHP imo


----------



## Drezik27




----------



## Mathemagician

Having only ever seen BoO once back when The New Reign was new, I'll definitely have to pick the remake up. They were nice as .... to me & my friends when I asked them to sign the album.


----------



## thrsher

after listening to empires erased, i prefer the original. i dig where they brought the production but the vocals are extremely forced to me. don't enjoy it at all


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Not digging that much, it lacks the clarity and punch of the original. I'd need to hear he full album.


----------



## Drezik27

Lorcan Ward said:


> Not digging that much, it lacks the clarity and punch of the original. I'd need to hear he full album.





thrsher said:


> after listening to empires erased, i prefer the original. i dig where they brought the production but the vocals are extremely forced to me. don't enjoy it at all



I agree. 

I'm only listening on crappy headphones but the vocals sound weak and the mix overall just kinda feels thin.


----------



## Keel

Member Hoth? Member Tatooine? I member, I member!

Haha no but I hate when bands do this. Yes, your first album was great when it came out, why feel the need to re record and release it? Leave it be, it's a piece of history. If anything, just do a remaster. INK is also re recording and releasing their first album, so I'm wondering if this is going to be a new trend amongst bands who were popular back when metal was popular.


----------



## Drezik27

Keel said:


> Member Hoth? Member Tatooine? I member, I member!
> 
> Haha no but I hate when bands do this. Yes, your first album was great when it came out, why feel the need to re record and release it? Leave it be, it's a piece of history. If anything, just do a remaster. INK is also re recording and releasing their first album, so I'm wondering if this is going to be a new trend amongst bands who were popular back when metal was popular.




Oh I member! Memeber "this offering it must remain"!? That was one of my favorite parts.


----------



## wannabguitarist

So this is not a new album? Just re-recording the original? Kind of lame.


----------



## Randy

Drezik27 said:


>




Favorite BoO track


----------



## bulb

I think this rules and the mix sounds sick.


----------



## Nlelith

Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Drezik27

bulb said:


> I think this rules and the mix sounds sick.



Haha, probably why you do this for a living and I crunch numbers.


----------



## wannabguitarist

The new mix is growing on me. I'm just really used to the original track.



Drezik27 said:


> Haha, probably why you do this for a living and I crunch numbers.



Metalhead accountant? There are literally dozens of us!


----------



## Drezik27

wannabguitarist said:


> The new mix is growing on me. I'm just really used to the original track.
> 
> 
> 
> Metalhead accountant? There are literally dozens of us!



hahaha, I work in logistics/supply chain. It's rare man, in the 8 years I've been in the "professional" world I can count all the others I've come across on 1 hand.


----------



## thrsher

one of the many hats i wear is accounting for a mortgage bank


----------



## Draceius

Well the rerecorded The New Reign is out, here's the playlists: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLH22-xSMERQoyHlNA-0aNRiMiepCG6Xh_


I personally really like this, the new reign was my favourite release by them, and to this day is still one of my favourite deathcore releases. Even though the guitar tone isn't as good as it could have been the synths and the overall mix are fine to me and I like the tiny changes, new licks, harmonies and parts that were added. 

Also as a little side note, in the original version of Bow Down ronnie says nothing is safe, nothing remains, and this version he says nothing remains nothing is safe, I thought that was kinda neat.


----------



## MiPwnYew

This was always my favorite album of theirs. I didn't particularly love the new mix/guitar tone. It sounded a bit thin to me, but everything seemed to have its place in the mix which was nice. I'm not one of those people that like to nitpick and complain about everything though, so once I got used to the new sound it was nice listening to an updated version of the album!


----------



## Taylord

Who mixed it?


----------



## MikeH

"We got tired of nonchalantly trying to record the same album over and over, so we just literally recorded the same album again."


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I'm stoked. This was always my favorite album of theirs.


----------



## bloc

TER is a welcome addition to their discog imo. It modernizes TNR and makes it sound heavier than ever. Man these furious sub-3 minute bursts of songs that they did on their first 2 albums were them at their best.


----------



## sezna

bloc said:


> TER is a welcome addition to their discog imo. It modernizes TNR and makes it sound heavier than ever. Man these furious sub-3 minute bursts of songs that they did on their first 2 albums were them at their best.



I agree. This and "A Higher Place" are easily my two favorite releases by them and perhaps some of my favorite metal releases overall. Gosh I wish they would return to this style.



MikeH said:


> "We got tired of nonchalantly trying to record the same album over and over, so we just literally recorded the same album again."



Man, when will that like button come back?


----------



## bulb

sezna said:


> I agree. This and "A Higher Place" are easily my two favorite releases by them and perhaps some of my favorite metal releases overall. Gosh I wish they would return to this style.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, when will that like button come back?



Wait so which is it? All their releases sound the same, or they don't sound the same and you wish they went back to their old sound?


----------



## Santuzzo

I got the new album on CD a few days ago, and I like it. I would not say I like it more than the original 1st recording of TNG, though.
I also like the new song 'Glorious Day' a lot.


----------



## MikeH

bulb said:


> Wait so which is it? All their releases sound the same, or they don't sound the same and you wish they went back to their old sound?



Their previous 3 albums are all exactly the same style, just progressively more repetitive with each release.


----------



## Kaura

Sounds a bit thin for me too. I used to hate the mix on the original release but it has grown on me over the years.


----------



## sezna

bulb said:


> Wait so which is it? All their releases sound the same, or they don't sound the same and you wish they went back to their old sound?



I was just saying that I agree with the comment about their first few albums being really unique. After the discovery, I started to have trouble differentiating their songs (potentially my fault for not listening to them enough). I thought that joke was referring to their few latest albums. I also just wanted to like that comment because it was funny, haha.

I really like BoO. Their new stuff and their old stuff is really good quality metal, no doubt about that. It's just my opinion that their older style (AHP and TNR, now TER) was/is really unique and it is what drew me into metal in the first place, so (perhaps out of nostalgia) I'd love some new material in that style.

I realize it is kinda funny saying that their new albums all sound the same and I wish they'd put out an album that sounds like an older album, but I hope I'm making some sense.


----------



## Paul McAleer

It's nice to be able to hear every instrument on the album, something the original didn't have. My unaccredited opinion says it's very clear soundin' like really really clear, almost unnatural sounding. 

Also, my entitled self wished that the AHP should've had the remaster treatment. Not the treatment that it needs, but the treatment it deserves. Like it should've been called "A Higher Pass Filter" (kidding)


----------



## Nlelith

Some pre-production from Cameron Losch:


----------



## sezna

TER is ok but for some reason I find myself going back to TNR. I cannot provide an explanation for my behavior. I also like BMTH's first album, super old veil of maya, and ABR's first album though, so maybe I just like questionable mixing.


----------



## NotDonVito

The Line


sezna said:


> TER is ok but for some reason I find myself going back to TNR. I cannot provide an explanation for my behavior. I also like BMTH's first album, super old veil of maya, and ABR's first album though, so maybe I just like questionable mixing.


The EMG dynamic. Where everything sounds like it was recorded on Pod Farm cause' bruh it's 2008. I don't think any of those bands used Line 6, but it's got that "sound".


----------



## sezna

NotDonVito said:


> The Line
> 
> The EMG dynamic. Where everything sounds like it was recorded on Pod Farm cause' bruh it's 2008. I don't think any of those bands used Line 6, but it's got that "sound".



It might just be because it is what I originally heard, but I almost never like remasters. I liked the original exoplanet more, as well. Hm....I can't be the only one.


----------



## Jonathan20022

New track, the vibe is different which is kind of cool. More ambient synths and dark/vibe sound. Interested to see what the rest of the album will sound like.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Jonathan20022 said:


> New track, the vibe is different which is kind of cool. More ambient synths and dark/vibe sound. Interested to see what the rest of the album will sound like.




Their first song to feature a use of an 8 string.

Also their bassist is....missing from the video?


----------



## AdenM

Intro reminds me of After the Burial but executed a bit less tastefully; seeing these guys and VoM at Summer Slaughter in a bit, wonder what their setlists are going to look like.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Really liked the new song - but I've never been into them hugely so take that as you may


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That’s certainly a song. At what point do stylistic choices become caricaturistic in nature?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

haven't been into BOO for years (since the Discovery) but I dig the new song.
I a/b'd empires erased from the new remake and the original and the original is fuller sounding with more bass in the mix. the only benefit to the remake imo is the synths are more realistic and the dual harmony riffs pop a bit more in the mix.


----------



## BusinessMan

Jonathan20022 said:


> New track, the vibe is different which is kind of cool. More ambient synths and dark/vibe sound. Interested to see what the rest of the album will sound like.


----------



## squids

i thought it was alright. that first riff just sounds like 00-000-00-0-0-0-0


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

The new song is a snooze fest.


----------



## Razerjack

The new track has most of the typical BOO elements, but is strung together in a somewhat uninteresting way, and the chorus sounds like literally any other core band. The eternal reign was very enjoyable for me because that was a perfect embodiment of the raw energy and creativity of the band. Now that they seem to have lost not just their signature artwork, but a lot of their identity as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

They did a thing.......


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

BoO hasn't interested me since The Discovery so I won't comment on the songs quality but I have no doubt that if they toned down a few of the more metal elements of their sound they'd be right up there with Bring Me The Horizon in terms of popularity.


----------



## Kaura

gunshow86de said:


> They did a thing.......




I hate to admit it but the comment saying "once you've heard one BoO song, you've heard them all" is kinda true. Last album was pretty good, I give them that but sounds like they're going kinda backwards with this album.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Kaura said:


> I hate to admit it but the comment saying "once you've heard one BoO song, you've heard them all" is kinda true. Last album was pretty good, I give them that but sounds like they're going kinda backwards with this album.


This literally sounds like it could be a song made of various bits from Tomorrow We Die Alive.


----------



## gunch

_The New Reign rerecorded with shitty dry as fuck djent tones





_

The clearer synths are cool though


----------



## spudmunkey

Based on what Lee Mckinney is saying about his solo album he's working on, I'm much more interested in that.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

They really need to let that song breathe more. There's some really cool guitar and synth parts but everything gets buried under the constant duel vocals.

They also announced david the bass player has left the band.


----------



## lewis

Lorcan Ward said:


> They really need to let that song breathe more. There's some really cool guitar and synth parts but everything gets buried under the constant duel vocals.
> 
> They also announced *david the bass player has left the band*.



Start of the end imo


----------



## Razerjack

squids said:


> i thought it was alright. that first riff just sounds like 00-000-00-0-0-0-0


Isn't that like 80% of BOO riffs after the new reign though? 
Silence the Echo grooves hard so can't really complain, but a little disappointed they didn't anything new to the table after 4 years of not releasing new material.


----------



## Kaura

New album dropped today. Anyone else think it sounds really thin and narrow? Like it almost sounds like mono with no low-end at all.


----------



## Velokki

Kaura said:


> New album dropped today. Anyone else think it sounds really thin and narrow? Like it almost sounds like mono with no low-end at all.



Gonna have a listen today - however, I already have a gut feeling that they used the same kind of approach to mixing as the newest Faceless record. All the bass is in the sub regions. Especially Digging The Grave blew my face off. I thought it was a tinny mix with no bass, but you really just need good audio equipment that has that kind of bottom-end capability.

Gonna have a go on this today with Audeze LCD2s and see! (well, hear)


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

They've been phoning it in for a while, I think BOO found a formula they liked with Tomorrow We Die Alive and just hit cruise control from there on. 

Personally not my cup of tea, 2 songs in and I'm done for the day. It's like anything else, if you take it for what it is you'll find some appeal.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Gave the album a spin and all I can say is it sounds exactly like you’d expect from BOO these days. Once was enough for me I think.


----------



## Meh

They desperately need a second guitarist. Someone new to bring in some fresh ideas and slap Lee's picking hand every time he tries to base an entire song around:

000-0-0000000-00-0000

This album was decent, but they're turning into the AC/DC of metalcore. Every song/album sounds the same.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I haven't checked out the album yet but I really like the new video. It's a complete rehash of old riffs and melodies in places but it's still catchy.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I'm not a fan of the mix as it just lacks any bass or "depth". 
I listened to the new album in its entirety and its just overall MEH. Just sounds too generic as if they took all the non-heavy riffs/solos from Tomorrow We Die Alive and made it into a short album with short songs. 

BOO kind of died after TWDA. They had some good riffs and solos but just bland structure and just a constant "tick tick" effect in the background (to add on to the constant chugs? I don't know). 

Overall not a fan of this new album. That being said The Discovery remains to be one of my favorite albums ever, in its entirety of course.


----------



## RoRo56

Gave it a couple spins today and I actually think I like this album. It doesn't feel as forced to me as the last couple of albums. This is coming from someone didn't enjoy any of their work apart from the Discovery.


----------



## Razerjack

Its apparent in their recent live shows that they're trying to transition to a more synth-based, dual-vocals approach, hence more melodic parts in this album. I agree they desperately need some variety to their riffs, but I kind of like the cathy stuff like Under The Gun, and the signature lead parts are still there, so nothing to complain.

Also didn't someone in the band confirm that this is one half of a double-album?


----------



## Paul McAleer

There’s a few awesome songs in this album, my main issue with everything how they transition a guitar riff into another guitar riff. If that makes any sense at all? An example of this is when they slap a high pass filter over a “solo’d“ guitar that’s playing the next riff then they play it over again without the filter.

I guess what I’m saying is that the structures of certain songs don’t flow for me at all, same time of song structuring done on TWDA and Soulsphere. The good news is that it sounds better than the previous 2 albums.


----------



## Paul McAleer

Razerjack said:


> Also didn't someone in the band confirm that this is one half of a double-album?



Lee stated somewhere that this is part of their double album, I guess the 2nd album is going to be released later this year?


----------



## lewis

havent been the same since Jason left.
That was when they were at their peak.
I still like the band alot (havent listened to the new album yet) though


----------



## Nlelith

Between thin rhythm tone, strange mix and random presets from the pop folder for the synth parts, I find this release to be their weakest to date.


----------



## Santuzzo

I got the CD of the new album in the mail a few days ago. Listened through it 3 or 4 times. It's a good album, I guess, but there was not one single moment that surprised me or had me thinking "WOW". And after 3-4 times of listening to the album I felt like "Ok, that's the latest BOO album, now I want to listen to something else." And I'm not surprised if I won't listen to this album in a while again. 
My favorite BOO album is The Discovery (surprise, I know, right?!), but I still liked TWDA, but I found the album after that (Soulsphere?) less interesting and the latest release is yet less interesting to me than their previous release. My 2c, of course.


----------



## Silence2-38554

Yeah.... TWDA was my favorite BOO album, followed by The Discovery. This new album is..... fine? I'd say I like it about the same as Soul Sphere, except the mix on the new album is so strange. Like others have stated, unless your playback system is capable of reproducing sub frequencies, there is no low end at all. The lack of low mid makes it sound so bad that I won't even listen to it unless it's through certain systems.


----------



## Masoo2

It was a Nick Sampson mix, right?

I honestly don't know a single mix of his that I like other than _maybe_ his work with Polyphia

No meat, no substance, no shine, nothing


----------



## GunpointMetal

The last two have felt like they just went back to the guitar stems from TWDA and chopped out bits and made new riffs. There were a few cool leads and a few cool riffs, but the "sing-scream" stuff and the Linkin Park (lets love each other over our stuggle bullshit) lyrics all over the place aren't doing it for me. I'll probably listen to it a few more times just to be sure, though.


----------



## oddcam

There is no bass in the mix? What happened?
I like the the instrumental composition quite a bit, the guitars are great actually. ^ Gunpointmetal said it right, here's the real question:

How many albums will BoO put out before they realize Joe's "sing-screaming" is FUCKING IRRITATING!?


----------



## Mathemagician

They could put out an album where the singer says “Just Fucking Bow Down!” on every track before the solo and I would still buy it.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Mathemagician said:


> They could put out an album where the singer says “Just Fucking Bow Down!” on every track before the solo and I would still buy it.


the last two albums with all the lyrics replaced by "Fucking Bow Down!" would be a lyrical improvement, IMO.


----------



## oath5

I'm a fan of them but why did they decide to to an And justice for all to their bassist?


----------



## Paul McAleer

So it’s been some time.

Any news on the “2nd” album for their “double release”?


----------



## mikernaut

I saw them about a week back here in San Francisco. Got to stand in the left front row corner right in front of Lee so I could watch him solo and check out all his Kiesels. They put on a solid show. No mention of any new material.


----------



## Nlelith

One week after a new release, and nobody even bothered to bump this thread. This says a lot, doesn't it?

Music-wise it's nothing spectacular. All songs are at least somewhat enjoyable, but not a single one of them is a hit. And there's a lot of questionable parts that spoil otherwise promising tracks.

What I'm really surprised about is how could they manage to screw up the mix on the second release in a row. It's a step above The Simulation, aye, but the overly-loud click-clackitty kick drum is still a tad overpowering everything else. Some synths still use random presets from 'dance' folder. And rhythm guitar tone jumps between a nice one and "the driest tone you can dial in on a good practice amp".


----------



## Perge

I enjoyed it. Felt like there was more of a focus on songs then on previous albums IMO. Mix was fine to me, but I've only listened to it on studio monitors, and one of those large Marshall speakers which puts out a decent amount of low end.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I jammed the new one a couple of times and didn't bother to add it to the library or buy it. I feel like there's such a formula to the sound at this point that it's hard to focus on it, like its the music playing in the background in a department store, where it's there but nothing is reaching out of it to pull you in. It's by no means bad, it just seems like all the surprises ran out on TWDA and have been replaced by generic cinema hits and sub drops.


----------



## gunshow86de

The best song is the After the Burial ripoff, and even then it's a very uninspired version of ATB.


----------



## Paul McAleer

I can’t believe that this is the same band that has written one of my favorite albums ever (A higher place). 

There’s plenty of filler on this album, listened to it several times while going in long drives with my partner. They mentioned that they couldn’t tell the difference between any of the tracks aside from 2 or 3 songs, which I hate that I have to agree. I’m pretty much set on believing they won’t be able to put out an album/song structure that flowed seemlessly that was included in A higher place/the discovery. This is purely speculative but it doesn’t sound like Cameron’s writing anymore and more so someone else in the band is writing everything, maybe lee? Lots of stuff here sounds like it could be on his solo album. It may also sound silly but I’m wondering if this is Sumerian records doing with how these albums been churned out.

A bit bummed out that we haven’t seen the simulation pt.2.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

How is this band still a thing and still getting attention?


----------

